# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Fallout 3 : Les réponses

## Emile Zoulou

En guise d’introduction à ce questions/réponses, il est essentiel de savoir qu’il ne nous a été permis de ne jouer que durant une demi-heure. Une demi-heure c’est peu. Et s’il avait fallu juger de la profondeur, de la richesse et des trouvailles des deux premiers Fallout en aussi peu de temps, nul doute que le jugement aurait été faussé.
   La version que nous avons testée est identique à celle présentée aux autres journalistes européens ces dernières semaines. La sauvegarde qu'il nous a été demandé de charger était juste avant la sortie du Vault, une fois l’âge adulte de l’avatar atteint. Il nous est donc pour l’instant impossible de donner plus de détails concernant l’enfance du héros, que nous avions en partie vue en démo il y a quelques mois. C’est la première fois que le héros met les pieds dans le monde extérieur et c’est au joueur qu’il convient de les guider. Peter Hines,  qui supervisait la présentation, nous a expliqué rapidement que la ville sur laquelle nous devrions tomber dès le début est Megaton.

>> Lire la suite

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Emile Zoulou

*1) L’Environnement.*
*-	Est-ce qu'un sentiment de liberté émane des environnements? Se sent-on à l’étroit dans les maps*_ ?_
Un sentiment de liberté, oui. D’espace extrêmement vaste, pas vraiment : A la sortie du Vault, la distance de vue affiche un paysage de plusieurs kilomètres de distance et on peut voir au loin les bâtiments en ruines de Washington. D’instinct on suit la route qui descend de l’abri mais libre au joueur de se promener où il le désire. Pour ma part, j’ai marché droit devant moi afin de me rendre compte de la distance de la zone à explorer, tout en consultant la map régulièrement pour me faire une idée de l’échelle. Sur la demi-heure qui m’était allouée, j’ai parcouru presque les deux tiers de la largeur de la map en me promenant tranquillement, parfois m’arrêtant pour combattre ou pour pénétrer dans un bâtiment. La zone de jeu est clairement plus petite que celle d’Oblivion, comme l’avait déjà précisé Bethesda.
*
-	Niveau environnements, c'était purement urbain ?*
Non, il y a de vastes plaines remplies d’arbres morts, de petits villages totalement dévastés, ou encore un lac. Toutefois, je n’ai pas noté une grande diversité de lieux dans l’architecture, la palette de couleurs utilisée et l’ambiance est plus ou moins la même partout. Il y a certes une lumière plus bleutée à Washington, orangée dans le wasteland, mais rien de radicalement différent.
_
-	N'as t'on pas l'impression d'évoluer dans un environnement trop fermé? (fausse impression de liberté => couloir bien_ balisés)
Dans Fallout le monde est ouvert, pas d’effet couloir. La zone est de forme plus ou moins carrée, la liberté de direction à l'air d'être totale. Seules les rues de Washington DC semblent souffrir d’une relative linéarité imposée par des ruines faisant parfois office d’obstacle infranchissable.

_-	Peut-on explorer beaucoup de bâtiments ou de ruines?_
Dans Megaton, la première ville du jeu, il est possible de visiter chaque bâtiment, maison ou entrepôt, qui sont au nombre d’une vingtaine environ. Outre des habitations, on y trouve aussi entre autre une clinique, une armurerie, un saloon, une station d’épuration, etc. Durant la partie, je ne suis rentré que dans un seul bâtiment hostile, une sorte de bunker souterrain situé dans Washington DC. Étrangement, j’ai immédiatement fait le rapprochement avec un donjon d’Oblivion : Seule une porte extérieure apparente et au-delà des couloirs remplis de monstres. Plus loin, je n’ai pas remarqué d’autres bâtiments qu’il est possible de visiter, mais je n’ai pas cherché à faire d’autres « donjons ». C’est d’ailleurs quelque peu frustrant de longer un immeuble dont les fenêtres sont brisées et de ne pouvoir sauter au travers pour voir ce qu’il y a à l’intérieur.

*-	Qu'en est-il des radiations au sens large dans le jeu ? Visuellement, ça donne quoi ?*
Dans fallout 3, toutes les sources d’eau naturelle sont radioactives (flaque, lac etc.). Si vous posez le pied dedans, votre compteur Geiger crépite et un icône rouge en haut de l’écran annonce le nombre de radiations que l’on se prend dans la tronche. Il semblerait que l’on doive obligatoirement se procurer de l’eau purifiée afin de la consommer. Je ne sais pas si la soif à une quelconque influence sur le gameplay, n’ayant même pas vu un cycle complet jour/nuit au cours du jeu. Les radiations ont également atteint les espèces vivantes et la viande que l’on récupère sur les cadavres d’animaux peut être irradiée et vous pourrir la santé. Encore une fois je ne sais comment est gérée la faim, j’ai simplement constaté un faible regain de santé lors de l’ingestion de nourriture.

*-	L'ambiance post-apocalyptique est-elle correctement instaurée?*
Avec les éléments de décors détruits, rouillés, poisseux, tout autour de nous, oui. Si on se réfère aux précédents Fallout, il est clair que les game designers se sont orientés vers un univers moins fantaisiste, pourtant cher à la licence. On retrouve pourtant certains éléments visuels : Le Vault boy, les publicités Nuka Cola, etc. De plus, force est de constater que le monde de Fallout 3 est vide. Trop vide. L’excuse d’un holocauste nucléaire peut paraitre plausible, mais se promener dans le Wasteland en ne croisant qu’un chien mutant et une sorte de guêpe géante, on se sent vraiment seul. On peut fouiller de nombreux recoins (poubelles, distributeurs, meubles, etc.), mais les objets qu’on y trouve nuisent parfois à la cohérence du jeu : j’ai par exemple trouvé dans une boite aux lettres trois Frag Grenades et un Psycho.
*
-	Y a t il autant de réfèrence au cinéma que dans le 1 et le 2 ? (Trilogie Dollar, Flying Circus, Sacrée Grall, Magicien d'Oz, Blues Brother -si si- et autres ?)*
Difficile à dire sur un si court laps de temps, mais je ne pense pas. Le seul clin d’œil que j’ai pu noter (et dont je ne suis même pas certain qu’il soit volontaire) semble être fait à « la planète interdite » au travers d’un robot lui ressemblant étrangement, devant l’entrée de Megaton. Du reste, je n’ai rien vu d’autre. Je ne pense pas malheureusement que l’on retrouve le coté décalé du studio de Black Isle. Le traitement de l’univers à l’air tristement plus sérieux. J’espère toutefois que l’exploration du reste de la zone me donnera tort.

*-	Est-ce que le jeu a une vraie profondeur ? Le zillion de détails, de chemins détournés, bref des tas de choses en-dehors des quelques lieux/quêtes majeures ? Comme Oblivion avait des tas de petits villages, PNJ hermites et autres, sauf qu'ils avaient tous l'épaisseur d'un papier à clope*
Je n’ai pas rencontré de PNJ dans le wasteland, hormis un vendeur itinérant du WolfGang devant Megaton, trainant ses breloques sur le dos de sa Brahmine. Il y a bien quelques petits détails par ci par là, mais l’impression de vide domine dans l’exploration, au point que l’on se demande si l’ajout de PNJ dans le wasteland n’est pas sur la TODO liste des types de Bethesda. J’ai pu également traverser un village en ruine, mais rien ne laisse supposer qu’il y aura quelque chose à y faire.

*2) Le gameplay.*
*-	Est ce que le gore des morts violentes est logique ou ca part en couille?*
Ça, c’est le syndrome E3. Bethesda a voulu dans les vidéos de gameplay mettre en avant le coté « adulte » de Fallout 3 et miser sur des affrontements extrêmement gores. Durant la démo de début de présentation, Peter Hines nous a fait la même : En utilisant le trait « Bloody Mess », qui rend les morts plus sanglantes, les affrontements viraient au grand guignol : Tirez dans le pied et c’est tout le corps qui implose dans une gerbe de sang. Dans les faits, c’est beaucoup moins impressionnant, et les ennemis meurent sans en faire des caisses. Ouf. Par contre, des incohérences subsistent comme le mini missile nucléaire qui se contente de couper le pied de l’ennemi, etc.

*-	Fallout 3 avec une manette, est ce une bonne expérience ? Car allons-nous trouver une interface, adaptée à la souris et clavier.*
N’étant vraiment pas un aficionado des FPS console, j’ai eu beaucoup de mal à prendre en main le personnage mais surtout à le faire viser juste. En ce sens, le système de pause du VATS acquière une utilité que je ne parvenais pas à trouver au départ. Face à un groupe d’ennemis, il s’agit sans doute de la solution la plus sage. Par contre, sur PC, l’utilité me laisse assez dubitatif : Le combo souris-clavier permettant une visée plus précise, on peut supposer que nous allons assister à des combats dignes de Quake 3 où le joueur strafferait autour des ennemis pour éviter leurs tirs tout en leur vidant le chargeur dessus, occultant totalement le VATS. Tout comme dans Oblivion, les caractéristiques entrent certes en ligne de compte dans la réussite des tirs, mais... La transition est donc tout faite avec la question suivante :

*-	Si la version PC est exactement comme celle testée (Xbox 360), comme il y a de fortes chances que ce soit le cas, est-ce que cela sera rédhibitoire (interface, sauvegarde, ...) ?*
Oh Oui. Je pense que sur PC, l’interface risque d’être sacrément lourdingue. Bethesda a choisi de placer tous les menus dans le pipboy fixé à votre bras. Si question immersion, l’intention est louable, niveau ergonomie, c’est un sacré bordel : Un stick pour switcher entre les 3 grands menus «Stats-Item-Data », l’autre pour naviguer dans l’affichage de l’écran et les sous menus. De plus, l’inventaire se retrouve réduit à de simples listes de noms, une miniature apparaissant à droite au survol. De même, oubliez les deux items à placer en bas de votre inventaire en tant que slot rapide, de toute façon, vous n’en avez plus besoin étant donné que le tour par tour est abandonné. Ici, on se contente d’équiper telle ou telle arme, point barre.

*-	Avec les combats en temps réel, le système "tour par tour" avec les points d'actions est-il toujours intéressant ou même utile?*
Sur 360, comme je le disais, avec une maniabilité typée FPS console, le VATS devient un outil indispensable pour survivre. Souvent, les ennemis arrivent très vite au corps à corps et le VATSpermet de se sortir de situations délicates. Je n’ai pas remarqué de surpuissance dans son utilisation et il m’est souvent arrivé de devoir me rapprocher afin d’augmenter le pourcentage de réussite de mes tirs. De plus, la localisation des dégâts plaira aux farceurs : Tirez dans l’arme d’un super mutant et elle lui échappera des mains. Cette précision dans les tirs est extrêmement difficile à reproduire en restant dans le mode de combat temps réel. Dans la pratique, on se retrouve toute fois à blinder tous ces points d’action dans le torse de l’ennemi sans se prendre la tête. La recharge se faisant en temps réel, ainsi que la gestion de l’inventaire, les points d’action n’ont, il me semble, d’autre utilité que de réaliser un tir visé. Un sacré coup pour le coté tactique des combats de la franchise.

*-	Difficulté adaptative ou non* ?
Grande question. Les types de Bethesda nous ont assuré il y a quelques mois que l’auto levelling contre lequel s’était érigés les fans des Elder Scrolls, ne serait pas présent dans Fallout 3. Permettez-moi d’en douter fortement. Voyez plutôt : Vers la fin de ma demi-heure de jeu, en me promenant dans Washington DC, je tombe sur un groupe de trois supers mutants, l’un d’entre eux étant équipé d’une Gatling. Je suis niveau 3 et je n’ai récupéré qu’une simple armure légère de Raiders. Comme arme, une batte de baseball, le pistolet 10mm de base et un pistolet laser sans munition. Je switch en VATS et tente de faire lâcher son arme au super mutant équipé d’un mini gun. Je loupe et les deux autres se ruent sur moi. Je sors ma batte de baseball, alternant attaque VATS et temps réel pendant que mes points d’action remontent. Le premier succombe, je récupère une batte cloutée et tue également le second alors qu’une espèce d’arachnide mutant m’attaque. Je le tue à la batte également. Le troisième mutant tombera sous la combinaison d’une grenade et de balles de 10mm. J’en suis à moins d’une demi-heure de jeu, je suis niveau 3, je viens de dézinguer sans trop de soucis trois supers mutants et un machin non identifié à l’arme contondante et me retrouve en possession d’une Gatling. Tout va bien.
*
-	Les dialogues sont-ils bien tournés et ambigu ou on voit tout de suite les réponses style :
1/méchant
2/gentil
3/allez, salut !*
Le seul dialogue pouvant servir de témoin de la richesse des conversations que j’ai pu faire est avec Lucas Simms, sheriff de Megaton. C’est un personnage clef de la quête principale et il semble donc logique que les choix de réponses reflète la complexité des conversations de l’ensemble du jeu. Si certains réponses, comme celle où l’on peut l’envoyer chier, ont l’air assez cool, le choix du dialogue était proche de « Gentil-méchant-renseignements-au revoir ». Je n’ai pas relevé de véritable subtilité dans les réponses, mais une fois encore, je n’ai pas eu assez de temps pour donner un avis tranché. Pour certains choix de réponses, il est nécessaire de posséder de bonnes stats en conversation. Entre crochets, avant la réponse est indiqué le pourcentage de chance de  réussite.

*-	Le jeu est-il difficile (munitions et stimpacks rares etc...) ?
-	Est-ce qu'on en chie au début du jeu ?*
Non, en tout cas, on ne transpire pas autant que lors de sa première partie de Fallout 2 à titre de comparaison. Les ennemis sont faibles et l’exemple cité plus haut des super mutants devrait être à ce titre assez évocateur. J’ai du mourir 2 fois par inadvertance, dont une fois les jambes arrachées par une grenade mal lancée. Le jeu nous ramène alors un peu avant dans la partie, à ce qui semble être une sorte de mix entre checkpoint et sauvegarde automatique.

*-	Faut-il tuer des rats ?*
Oui. Pleins. Le seul « donjon » que j’ai fait en était infesté et les tourelles de sécurité des couloirs ne semblaient guère leur prêter d’attention, alors que jeter un regard dans un couloir sous surveillance me valait une rafale dans le buffet.

*-	l'IA est-elle aussi moisie que ce qui a été vu dans les vidéos ?*
Oui, malheureusement, c’est un des principaux défauts de la version actuelle de Fallout 3. Les mobs sont complètement stupides, avec des PNJ qui fuient en direction de leurs agresseurs, des ennemis qui se retrouvent à courir sur place, bloqués par un plafond trop bas (me permettant ainsi de leur refaire le portrait à la batte), des rats qui vous chargent si prés qu’ils se confondent avec vous, sautillant vainement sur place pour tenter de vous blesser. C’est le point numéro un sur lequel doivent à tout prix bosser bethesda.

*-	Avez-vous vu le système de vol ? Est-il semblable à celui d'oblivion ? Peut-on se faire voler des objets par des NPC ? Les NPC vous attaquent-ils au moindres échec ou a-t-on le droit de se planter sans déclencher un carnage ?*
Le système de vol est identique à Oblivion : Il suffit de s’accroupir pour passer en mode « sneak ». A partir de là, vous pouvez savoir si vous êtes visible ou non grâce à une indication en haut de l’écran. En cas d’échec, votre Karma baisse mais pour ma part personne ne m’a attaqué lorsque j’ai tenté de détrousser une demoiselle dans la ville de Megaton. Par contre, pour ce qui est du cambriolage, cela risque fort de vous déplaire: Une porte dont le nom apparait en rouge lorsque vous vous en approchez signifie que vous y entrez par effraction. Tout objet que vous ramassez à l’intérieur fait baisser votre Karma. Là où le bât blesse, c’est qu’il baisse même si personne ne vous voit le voler. Les PNJ omniscients qui sont au courant des méfaits commis me rappellent le tristement célèbre Boilling Point.

*-	Peut-on éviter les combats?*
Le problème c’est que je n’ai même pas eu l’occasion de tenter l’expérience : Sans doute qu’en passant en Sneak il est possible d’éviter un ennemi, mais le fait d’être repéré par les ceux-ci avant même de les voir ne laisse pas vraiment d’options alternatives. Encore un problème d’ IA qu’il sera important de régler d’ici la sortie.

*-	Est-ce que les armes sont customisables, y'a différentes munitions possibles ? (oui je rêve je sais).*
De ce que j’en ai vu, non. Les armes se limitant à une liste, il ne semble pas qu’il soit possible d’associer des objets de l’inventaire entre eux. Je n’ai pas trouvé dans la partie que j’ai joué des munitions de type différent.

*-	Combien il y aura d'armes ?*
Le nombre d’armes au totale n’a pas été révélé. Il semblerait qu’il y ait une assez grande variété d’armes à feu, d’armes contondante, nouvelles comme le lance-objets ou issues des précédents épisodes comme le powerfist.
*
-	Ya-t-il un quick travel pourri comme dans Oblivion ?
*Oui, au bout d’un certain temps d’exploration, un message d’indication est apparu pour avertir que le fast-travel avait été débloqué pour faciliter les voyages. Personnellement je ne l’ai pas utilisé.

*-	Multiples résolutions possibles pour les quêtes ?*
Pour les quêtes, les développeurs affirment avoir voulu permettre au joueur de les résoudre comme il le souhaite. L’exemple de la ville de Megaton est à ce titre assez révélateur : La bombe en son centre n’a pas explosé lors de l’apocalypse nucléaire et les habitants la vénèrent telle une relique sacrée. Le sheriff vous demande de filer un coup de main pour la désamorcer. Si vous avez les compétences nécessaires en explosifs, vous avez la possibilité de la désamorcer ou de déclencher l’explosion. De plus, en trainant dans la ville, vous risquez fort de rencontrer un mec louche qui vous demande de l’aide pour mener à bien son plan : faire péter la bombe. Libre à vous de l’aider, de l’envoyer sur les roses ou de le dénoncer au sheriff. Concernant la progression dans le monde, je crains toutefois une certaine répétitivité dans les actions : Peter Hines nous a confié qu’à proximité de chaque tourelle se trouverait le poste pour la hacker. Il est intéressant de laisser au joueur le choix pour franchir un passage, mais apporter systématiquement la même solution alternative risque d’être assez rebutant pour le confirmé.

*3) La technique.*
Coté technique, les premières impressions se vérifient: C’est moche, les textures sont fades et peu détaillées pour certaines, le jeu est ultra aliasé et les couleurs ne sont vraiment mais alors vraiment pas bien choisies. Pas forcément mal choisies pour coller à l’esprit Fallout mais simplement en termes de cohérence et de lisibilité. Alors encore une fois, prudence, il s’agit de la version non finalisée 360, mais cela ne laisse rien présager de bon et Fallout 3 ne brillera pas par sa technique.
Histoire d’illustrer mes propos, je me suis approché d’une fenêtre brisée d’un bâtiment quelconque : La texture était pixellisée au point de m’être posée la question si elle n’avait pas été honteusement pompée dans doom premier du nom…

*-	On ne peut pas dézoomer plus que la vue collée au cul du personnage ?*
Il y a deux vues au choix : une vue FPS et une à la troisième personne façon Resident Evil 4. Il y eu un bug à un moment du jeu qui plaçait la caméra plus éloignée de l’avatar, centrée sur lui, tout comme dans… Oblivion. Mais le dézoom de base n’est pas prévu, il faudra se contenter de la caméra par-dessus l’épaule.

*-	Ils ont gardés la musique que vous jugiez moisie ?*
Oui. La musique orchestrale d’Inon Zur n’a pas été remplacé. Dur pour Canard PC de constater que son saint avis n’est pas pris comme parole d’évangile. La musique est assez discrète, mais en fouillant dans les options j’ai constaté que son volume avait été baissé au tiers de son niveau. La musique façon défilé militaire du jour de l’indépendance dont parle certaines preview sur le web, que l’on peut également entendre dans les vidéos de gameplay, provient de robots, frères bâtards de spoutnik, munis de hauts parleurs. De plus, il arrive fréquemment que votre pipboy vous prévienne de la réception d’un signal d’une radio locale. Vous pouvez alors écouter cette radio grâce au menu de celui-ci.

*-	Les animations des personnages sont elles toujours facon Bethesda ?*
Oui. La marque de fabrique de bethesda est toujours présente : les personnages font du smurf sur les rochers au rythme d'animations extrêmement raides, pas naturelles pour un sou. La vue par-dessus l’épaule souffre de ces mauvaises animations et deviens désagréable à l’usage. Les sauts, en vue FPS sont leeeeents, à l’instar de ceux d’un cosmonaute sur la lune. En vue externe, ils ont l’air toujours aussi lent mais en plus, l’animation est ridicule. C’est un des reproches qui avait été fait sur le moteur d’Oblivion, c’est assez déroutant que rien n’ai été fait pour améliorer leur fluidité.

*-Sur les vidéos, lors des slow-motion, on a l'impression que la camera encule un taureau (ou autrement dit, on ne capte rien de ce qui se passe). Est-ce toujours le cas?*
Oui, oui et mille fois oui. Pour l’instant j’espère vraiment que ce n’est pas le système de caméra définitif. Que ce soit pendant le slow motion ou pendant l’utilisation du VATS, la caméra se barre souvent aux fraises, pour nous montrer un gros plan sur un mur, un pied, voire même rien. De plus je n’ai trouvé aucune option dans les menus pour supprimer l’effet de ralenti lors des tirs. Ma virée dans le donjon souterrain a été à ce titre assez éprouvante pour les nerfs car l’action était brouillon, avec des rats que je n’arrivais pas à viser qui venaient se foutre dans mes pattes tels des kangourous kamikaze sous acides.

*-	Faut-il travailler à la NASA (ou à la rédac) pour faire tourner le jeu ?*
Pas la moindre idée de la configuration nécessaire pour le faire tourner sur PC, mais j’ai pu constater que la fluidité sur la version 360 n’était vraiment pas au rendez-vous. Le passage dans le fameux donjon saccadait méchamment, alors qu’il n’est composé que d’une simple succession de couloirs. Alors oui, ok, il y avait bien quelques effets de fumée, mais rien de bien méchant pour une machine comme la 360. Il est indéniable qu’il s’agit d’un problème d’optimisation que les développeurs de Bethesda devront résoudre d’ici la sortie.

*4) Conclusion.*
Encore une fois, il n’est pas évident de se faire une idée précise de ce que peut donner Fallout 3 à sa sortie.
En l’état, l’équipe de développement a encore une sacrée pelletée de bugs en tout genre à corriger. Il est en tout cas certain qu’il ne se démarquera pas par sa technique, affichant des décors vides, accusant un moteur daté et mal exploité, aux animations « rigor mortis ».
Détaché du gameplay original des précédents Fallout, bethesda tente de l’imposer comme un action RPG, au même titre que Oblivion. Il m’est impossible de garantir que ce sera un bon fallout… ni même un bon jeu tout court.

----------


## Casque Noir

super, merci Zoulou ! (ouais, je fayotte)

----------


## Lang0chat

Ta récompense: http://haha.nu/amazing/zombie-boy/

----------


## Septa

Ouais !!!

Bon faudrait que je lise maintenant... ::P: 

_Bon bin rien de super réjouissant quoi...:s_

----------


## Mob Borane

Tiens Zoulou, pour me fairepardonner de t'avoir harceler sur steam 0o

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Aie aie aie
ca s"annonce assez médiocre dans l'ensemble pas nul mais médiocre et, j'ai bien peur que sur toutes les reproche faites peu soient vraiment corrigées

----------


## Azen

Ha ouais quand meme...

Le retour de la difficulté adaptative c'est la cerise sur le gâteau tout moisi qu'on essaye de nous refiler.

Bon bah rendez-vous 6 mois après la sortie du jeu avec une trouzaine de mods pour sauver ce jeu et passer un bon moment.

----------


## Logan

Merci Zoulou   ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il est bon ce zoulou. 
Bon, maintenant, je peux vraiment aller pleurer des larmes de sang.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon hésitez pas à relever les fautes d'orthographe, j'ai de la merde dans les yeux ce matin.

----------


## Solweig

GNII enfin .

Petit aparté pour Pluton, je me faisais tellement chié (ou plutôt je trépignais d'impatience dans un registre de langage correct ) que j' ai été sur ton blog et ça m'a fait mal de reconnaître que j' aime beaucoup ton site et les différentes références de jeux que tu traites (Bon y manque planescape torment  ::P: ), alors malgré toutes tes remarques souvent, disons incisives et un poil vindicatives, t' as l' air d'avoir un avis qui vaut la peine d'être lu (bon j' arrête la lèche là, le chèque toujours à la même adresse, stp  ::P:  )
Fin d'aparté.

----------


## Saint Empire

bon je range les bières.

----------


## Tenebras

Merci pour cette preview!!

A priori comme prévu, et comme tout les jeux qui sortent maintenant...
moyen.
l'éternel problème de la culture de masse, en voulant plaire au plus grand nombre on ne satisfait personne.
A voir a la sortie.

----------


## Pluton

Eh bah putain...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Super boulot! Vraiment!
Ca donne pas vraiment envie c'est sûr... La date de sortie est pour quand déjà? Parce que si c'est cette année ça va chauffer du slip chez Bethesda car il faut remettre tout à plat là...

----------


## ELOdry

Tout cela est d'une tristesse  ::cry:: 

Monde vide, univers sans fantaisie...

A te lire, on a vraiment l'impression que tu as joué à un mod Fallout pour Oblivion. Et encore, un mod réalisé sans talent ni génie.

----------


## Lang0chat

Hmmm il est vrai que ça fait flipper, surtout que niveau optimisation pour Bethesda, les timings sont serrés ! Sans parler de tout ce qui ne pourra être amélioreé voire changé...

Sux quand tu nous tient ::|:

----------


## Pluton

Ils disaient pas que leur jeu était juste en phase de rectification de bugs ?
Et ouais, pour faire un bon FPS on prend un moteur de FPS quoi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Bah ! C'est bien connu maintenant, les jeux exceptionnels du passé ont tous droit à leur suite loupée. Regardez Deus Ex 2 ! Un jeu médiocre ! Les Suites de FEAR, de Thief, et de NWN ? A chier ! J'en oublie pleins et je prend que les jeux cultes ...
Fallait bien qu'ils nous gachent la suite de Fallout !!!

----------


## Pelomar

> bon je range les bières.


Ouais, je crois que c'est mort pour la petit sauterie avec les devs...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Mes enfants, soyons forts dans nos têtes, levons-nous, affrontons tels un seul homme cette masse de merde qui s'abattra sur nous.
Merci Zoulou.
Bon, je lirais quand même le test définitif, mais déjà là, je sais ce que je voulais savoir.

----------


## Solweig

Bon merci ... Allez go : gateway to apshai
A++ les loulous.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain c'est pas du tout encourageant.
En tout cas, merci Zoulou.

----------


## fefe

1) 2) 3) 
2) conclusion
Je mettrais 4) conclusion  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Attendez, ils ont rien vu du jeu, ils peuvent pas juger  ::rolleyes:: 
Sinon, c'est quand la sortie de Jagged Alliance 3 ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

Diablo 3, Diablo3, Diablo3, Diablo 3...
Clear Sky, Clear Sky, Clear Sky...
Starcraft2, starcraft2, Starcraft2...

Désolé mais il faut que je me rassure là ::o:

----------


## Cirth

ohh la douche froide  ::|:

----------


## zepitou

Tristes réponses... A la lecture de celles-ci, ce *surement médiocre* Fallout3 risque d'agrandir le mythe/la légende des deux premiers épisodes, inégalés, et apparemment inégalable...
C'était mieux avant!

----------


## Velgos

Joli morceau de bravoure, Zoulou.
On aimerait croire que 30 minutes c'est trop court, mais beaucoup des points négatifs que tu soulèves ont peu de chance de disparaître au bout d'une demi-heure.

L'espoir se loge alors dans le récit de l'intro qu'en avait fait Boulon pour peu que d'autres passages de l'histoire soient aussi aboutis et originaux.

N'empêche, putain, y'a des erreurs de newb dans ce que tu nous racontes: les animations, bordel de merde, leurs putains d'animations de chie, c'était si difficile de changer d'animateur? C'est le frère de la gonzesse du boss ou quoi?

----------


## Capitaine Banane

Ah ouais quand même... Tout fout l'camp, ma bonne dame  ::'(: 

Edit: Ah et merci messire Zoulou, c'est du grand journalisme total que tu nous fais là !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

PS: Si des questions vous viennent suite à la lecture de ces quelques lignes, n'hésitez pas à les poser, je mettrai à jour. Si je peux y répondre.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Joli morceau de bravoure, Zoulou.
> On aimerait croire que 30 minutes c'est trop court, mais beaucoup des points négatifs que tu soulèves ont peu de chance de disparaître au bout d'une demi-heure.
> 
> L'espoir se loge alors dans le récit de l'intro qu'en avait fait Boulon pour peu que d'autres passages de l'histoire soient aussi aboutis et originaux.
> 
> N'empêche, putain, y'a des erreurs de newb dans ce que tu nous racontes: les animations, bordel de merde, leurs putains d'animations de chie, c'était si difficile de changer d'animateur? C'est le frère de la gonzesse du boss ou quoi?


  Nan c'est le boss himself...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Diablo 3, Diablo3, Diablo3, Diablo 3...
> Clear Sky, Clear Sky, Clear Sky...
> Starcraft2, starcraft2, Starcraft2...
> 
> Désolé mais il faut que je me rassure là


Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2, c'était des jeux pour mongols dés le départ, pas beaucoup de risques de les gâcher, contrairement à Fallout.

----------


## Pelomar

> Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2, c'était des jeux pour mongols dés le départ, pas beaucoup de risques de les gâcher, contrairement à Fallout.


:tapotesurl'épaule:
Ca va aller, ca va aller...

----------


## LavaBeau

Sympa la preview! Malheureusement ca semble confirmer les impressions récentes... 

P.S. : Là où le _bât_ blesse  :B):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Merci. Faut jme lave les yeux.

----------


## BSRobin

Zoulou> le mode de combat c'est pas plutot VATS (que VAST) ?
Ou alors tu as joué à une version FR et tu oses même pas parler du doublage français  ::):

----------


## sylphid

Merci, merci pour se compte rendu qui fait mal mais qu'on attendait tous.

----------


## Soggan

Version rapide : Merci !

I'm in despair  ::cry::

----------


## Pluton

N'empêche, moi j'aime bien Bethesda et je considère que d'habitude ils ont de l'ambition et une certaine qualité même si leurs jeux ont de gros défauts. Mais là quand même :
- Moche : c'est dit, redit, vu et revu. Pourtant les elder scroll brillaient souvent par leurs graphismes.
- Petit : Là c'est pas trop surprenant, plus ça va plus le terrain de jeu rétrécit.
- Mou : Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris un vrai moteur de FPS ou avoir sérieusement tweaké celui-ci ?? Ou avoir fait du vrai T/T
- Respect de l'univers : très léger, superficiel apparemment (réserve encore sur ce point).

Bref, que reste-t-il à ce prochain jeu ?? Quoi ?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> N'empêche, moi j'aime bien Bethesda et je considère que d'habitude ils ont de l'ambition et une certaine qualité même si leurs jeux ont de gros défauts.


Bethesda n'est tout simplement pas dans la même optique ( $ ) depuis morrowind.
J'aime pas dire ça, vraiment, mais fuck le marché console.
Si Bethesda avait sorti un Fallout du temps de Van Buren, il aurait été grand.

----------


## Charal

Sinon, quelqu'un sait si Fallout 1 ou 2 fonctionnent sur Vista??
Voir même, ou se les procurer??

En tout cas super papier Mr Zoulou  :;):

----------


## BSRobin

> Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2, c'était des jeux pour mongols dés le départ, pas beaucoup de risques de les gâcher, contrairement à Fallout.


Y'a plus qu'à aller allumer des cierges à Lourdes, espérer que Brian Fargo gagne plein de sous au Loto, arrive à convaindre la sainte trinité de venir bosser avec lui, qu'ils se chamaillent pas et ... rdv dans 5 / 10 ans pour Wasteland 2 ?  ::|:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Fallout 1 et 2 marchent mieux sous Vista que sous XP, je crois qu'il y a même pas besoin de patch.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Sinon, quelqu'un sait si Fallout 1 ou 2 fonctionnent sur Vista??
> Voir même, ou se les procurer??
> 
> En tout cas super papier Mr Zoulou


Tu peux attendre la mise en service de Good Old Games qui te vendra les jeux pas chères et compatibles xp/vista. Enfin normalement... 

http://www.gog.com/en/intro

----------


## Pelomar

> Bethesda n'est tout simplement pas dans la même optique ( $ ) depuis morrowind.
> J'aime pas dire ça, vraiment, mais fuck le marché console.
> Si Bethesda avait sorti un Fallout du temps de Van Buren, il aurait été grand.


Ouais et si ma tante elle en avait, elle s'appellerait mon oncle.

Si Fallout est foiré, c'est surement pas (totalement) a cause du portage console : l'IA, les graphismes, l'univers, l'humour, c'est des trucs qu'on peut facilement coller sur console.

----------


## Pluton

Remarquez si j'avais raison pour F3, ça veut dire que Far Cry 2 sera un très bon jeu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Super_maçon

Mon cœur saigne Bud   ::'(:

----------


## chenoir

Moi ce qui me fait le plus peur en fin de compte c'est la petite taille de la map. Le reste pourra sans doute être moddé comme dans Oblivion, mais la taille de la map...  Fallout 4 se jouera dans CS_dust parti comme ca. 

Et à quand un vrai jeu survival. Un jeu qui prend au tripes, un S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ++ quoi. Y avait vraiment moyen de faire quelque chose la, se balader dasn des ruines, devoir chercher sous les cailloux un cafard mutant pour le diner du soir, PURIFIER SOI MEME SON EAU avec deux casseroles et un feu de camp, impossibilité de dormir 5 heures en une seconde à n'importe quel moment, pourquoi pas un état psychologique qui diminue après un certain temps passé hors de la société, mais qui pourrait être remonté en captant SOI MEME une station radio avec son poste TSF bricolé à la Rache.

C'est ca que j'attendais de Fallout 3 moi. Le tout dans un univers assez grand quand même (même si il aurait fallu pour ca coller un désert de 15 kilomètres par 20 avec 3 villes au milieu, bien fait ca aurait pu être génial niveau ambiance. Le camping au coin du feu, à jouer de la guitare, mais en gardant une arme à proximité pour parer à toute éventualité...

Désolé, je fantasme, je fantasme, mais je me suis remis à jouer avec S.T.A.L.K.E.R et l'ambiance au coin du feu m'a marqué.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Ouais et si ma tante elle en avait, elle s'appellerait mon oncle.
> 
> Si Fallout est foiré, c'est surement pas (totalement) a cause du portage console : l'IA, les graphismes, l'univers, l'humour, c'est des trucs qu'on peut facilement coller sur console.


+1. Regarde Mass Effect, Bioshock ou bientôt RE5 (ho oui RE5 développé sur PC Rhâââ lovely)

----------


## Azen

> Bref, que reste-t-il à ce prochain jeu ?? Quoi ?


Les futurs mods  :^_^: 

Il faut juste s'armer de patience.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Ouais et si ma tante elle en avait, elle s'appellerait mon oncle.
> 
> Si Fallout est foiré, c'est surement pas (totalement) a cause du portage console : l'IA, les graphismes, l'univers, l'humour, c'est des trucs qu'on peut facilement coller sur console.


Indirectement, passer ton temps à faire/adapter un moteur, modéliser des trucs pour que Kevin Johnson trouve les batiments awesome et boucler ton jeu en à peine deux ans pour profiter du succès de cette génération de machine, c'est aussi sacrifier du temps sur la rédaction de multiples quêtes, etc... Indirectement, ça y fait.
Je te renvoie au n'importe quoi des compétences du personnage dans Oblivion, tout ça pour "simplifier" le gameplay. Je pense pas que la "simplification" était destinée aux joueurs PC.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et à quand un vrai jeu survival. Un jeu qui prend au tripes, un S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ++ quoi. Y avait vraiment moyen de faire quelque chose la, se balader dasn des ruines, devoir chercher sous les cailloux un cafard mutant pour le diner du soir, PURIFIER SOI MEME SON EAU avec deux casseroles et un feu de camp, impossibilité de dormir 5 heures en une seconde à n'importe quel moment


Oui en gros tu veux jouer à _Robinson's Requiem_ quoi.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Moi ce qui me fait le plus peur en fin de compte c'est la petite taille de la map. Le reste pourra sans doute être moddé comme dans Oblivion, mais la taille de la map...  Fallout 4 se jouera dans CS_dust parti comme ca. 
> 
> Et à quand un vrai jeu survival. Un jeu qui prend au tripes, un S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ++ quoi. Y avait vraiment moyen de faire quelque chose la, se balader dasn des ruines, devoir chercher sous les cailloux un cafard mutant pour le diner du soir, PURIFIER SOI MEME SON EAU avec deux casseroles et un feu de camp, impossibilité de dormir 5 heures en une seconde à n'importe quel moment, pourquoi pas un état psychologique qui diminue après un certain temps passé hors de la société, mais qui pourrait être remonté en captant SOI MEME une station radio avec son poste TSF bricolé à la Rache.
> 
> C'est ca que j'attendais de Fallout 3 moi. Le tout dans un univers assez grand quand même (même si il aurait fallu pour ca coller un désert de 15 kilomètres par 20 avec 3 villes au milieu, bien fait ca aurait pu être génial niveau ambiance. Le camping au coin du feu, à jouer de la guitare, mais en gardant une arme à proximité pour parer à toute éventualité...
> 
> Désolé, je fantasme, je fantasme, mais je me suis remis à jouer avec S.T.A.L.K.E.R et l'ambiance au coin du feu m'a marqué.


C'est vrai qu'on peut maintenant dire que Stalker est le véritable Fallout 3 sur PC.

----------


## Pluton

> Les futurs mods 
> 
> Il faut juste s'armer de patience.


Bullshits !
Sans dec tu veux modder sur quoi ?
Un gameplay bancal ?
Un moteur foireux ?
Des textures de merde ?
Un truc dans lequel il est impossible de mettre du tour par tour ?

Non non, faudra modder sur des jeux comme JA3 ou Silent Storm, et depuis longtemps y'a des équipes qui préparent des trucs sous Fallout 2, là j'y crois déjà plus.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Rien de plus à dire, trop déçu...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> +1. Regarde Mass Effect, Bioshock ou bientôt RE5 (ho oui RE5 développé sur PC Rhâââ lovely)


Si tu compares Mass Effect à Kotor, et Bioshock à System Shock 2, tout ton raisonnement tombe à la flotte.
RE5, je m'en cogne un peu, à vrai dire, donc je dis rien.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Si tu compares Mass Effect à Kotor, et Bioshock à System Shock 2, tout ton raisonnement tombe à la flotte.
> RE5, je m'en cogne un peu, à vrai dire, donc je dis rien.


Ben je compare rien à rien. Mais tu peux pas dire que ces jeux soient ratés tout de même!
Et puis on s'en fout qu'une suite soit la copie conforme de son modèle tant qu'elle est bonne.
Sinon t'as qu'a appliquer des pack de texture HD sur ton jeu voilà t'as le même mais en plus beau et comme ça t'es pas déçu.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Bon hésitez pas à relever les fautes d'orthographe, j'ai de la merde dans les yeux ce matin.


Les armes sont contOndantes.

Sinon merci beaucoup pour l'article, qui malheureusement ne fait que confirmer les craintes que nous avions tous depuis l'annonce de la reprise de la license par bethesda...

Pour se consoler, il ne reste plus qu'a se remettre aux premiers fallout. Au début, sûr que c'est déconcertant (on est plus habitué à lire des pages et des pages de dialogue dans les jeux), mais au bout d'une heure ou deux on reprend le rythme et c'est toujours aussi bon !

----------


## chenoir

> Oui en gros tu veux jouer à _Robinson's Requiem_ quoi.


Pas vraiment. Je veux jouer à un vrai Fallout 3, vraiment Post-apo, avec de la survie post-apo, des PNJ post-apo, un sentiment de désespoir post-apo, et pas just un FPS pourri sans profondeur et rien à faire MAIS au milieu de 3 bidons de déchets radioactifs et 2 arbres morts. JE VEUX SENTIR LE POST-APO BORDAYL.

----------


## Pluton

> Pas vraiment. Je veux jouer à un vrai Fallout 3, vraiment Post-apo, avec de la survie post-apo, des PNJ post-apo, un sentiment de désespoir post-apo, et pas just un FPS pourri sans profondeur et rien à faire MAIS au milieu de 3 bidons de déchets radioactifs et 2 arbres morts. JE VEUX SENTIR LE POST-APO BORDAYL.


T'inquiète, la 3ème GM arrive, Cheucheu... ::ninja::

----------


## Sob

Bordel de sac à foutre, filez moi une arme et un billet d'avion qu'on règle le problème.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pas vraiment. Je veux jouer à un vrai Fallout 3, vraiment Post-apo, avec de la survie post-apo, des PNJ post-apo, un sentiment de désespoir post-apo, et pas just un FPS pourri sans profondeur et rien à faire MAIS au milieu de 3 bidons de déchets radioactifs et 2 arbres morts. JE VEUX SENTIR LE POST-APO BORDAYL.


Mais y'a jamais eu d'aspect "survie" dans les _Fallout_ O_o Je vois pas pourquoi ajouter cet aspect là en ferait un "vrai Fallout 3"...

----------


## chenoir

Par contre, l'idée de la ville avec une bombe nucléaire au milieu, et toute une société qui s'est batie autour, ca ca me rassure un peu. Même si une ville c'est pas 20 maison un magasin et un bistrot (et la, le syndrôme des villes à la Morrow/obli fait un peu peur aussi. La capitale du monde fait 15000m², AHEM)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> PS: Si des questions vous viennent suite à la lecture de ces quelques lignes, n'hésitez pas à les poser, je mettrai à jour. Si je peux y répondre.


  il y aura un marteau vendu avec pour éclater ce putain de dvd ?

----------


## Uriak

Les tonnes de km² réclamées à grand désespoir, faut mettre une croix dessus, hein. Maintenant qu'on demande à un jeu d'être correctement modélisé et rempli, le temps passé à faire le moindre endroit est simplement hallucinant. Ou alors on fait de la réutilisation, du procédural, des éditeurs avec des éléments préfabriqués, etc, et au final ça semble "mince". Ou alors on embauche 50 level designers sur plusieurs années.

Donc oui, il est probable que les jeux soient de moins en moins "vastes"

----------


## chenoir

> Mais y'a jamais eu d'aspect "survie" dans les _Fallout_ O_o Je vois pas pourquoi ajouter cet aspect là en ferait un "vrai Fallout 3"...


Parce que c'est la volonté affichée de bethesda quand ils présentent "l'eau radioactive et les bestioles empoisonnantes qu'il faut ramasser mais que ca a pas d'importance sur le gameplay".

Et puis c'est con de disposer des moyens actuels pour faire des jeux, et pas en profiter pour faire autre chose qu'un Fallout. Bref, tout ce que je dis c'est que moi j'attendais de ce fallout 3 l'apport d'un côté survie poussé, pourtant pas dur à intégrer. Car c'est le seul moyen de faire sentir le post-apo en troidé malheureusement.

----------


## shadowproject11

Beau pavé bravo en tout caS...

Il est vrai que  30 min c'est TRES peu et je comprend pas qu'ils ne vous l'ai laissé que si peu de temps...

Meme si les previews donnent une idée du jeu je prefere toujours me donner un avis sur une demo ou le jeu en lui meme...

Donc, je bave...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Ben je compare rien à rien. Mais tu peux pas dire que ces jeux soient ratés tout de même!
> Et puis on s'en fout qu'une suite soit la copie conforme de son modèle tant qu'elle est bonne.
> Sinon t'as qu'a appliquer des pack de texture HD sur ton jeu voilà t'as le même mais en plus beau et comme ça t'es pas déçu.


Je parle de risques à prendre, aussi.
Ce qui me gêne dans la direction que Bethesda a pris, c'est d'être le cul entre deux chaises. Pas tout à fait Oblivion, pas tout à fait du neuf, gameplay différent des premiers, mais intégration d'un système sur le papier similaire pour plaire aux fans.
Je redoute vraiment le côté narratif sur ce point, parce qu'entre un truc extrêmement bien écrit ( Fallout ) et un truc proche du néant rédactionnel ( Oblivion, je précise juste par sureté, mais bon ), y'a pas de juste milieu, ça risque d'être fade.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Beau pavé bravo en tout caS...
> 
> Il est vrai que  30 min c'est TRES peu et je comprend pas qu'ils ne vous l'ai laissé que si peu de temps...
> 
> Meme si les previews donnent une idée du jeu je prefere toujours me donner un avis sur une demo ou le jeu en lui meme...
> 
> Donc, je bave...



c'est toi ?

----------


## Sylvestre

> Les tonnes de km² réclamées à grand désespoir, faut mettre une croix dessus, hein. Maintenant qu'on demande à un jeu d'être correctement modélisé et rempli, le temps passé à faire le moindre endroit est simplement hallucinant. Ou alors on fait de la réutilisation, du procédural, des éditeurs avec des éléments préfabriqués, etc, et au final ça semble "mince". Ou alors on embauche 50 level designers sur plusieurs années.
> 
> Donc oui, il est probable que les jeux soient de moins en moins "vastes"


euh... t'as joué à Crysis ou même à GTA San Andreas?

Surtout que les wasteland c'est des centaines de km2 de désert peuplées ça et là par quelques baraques en tôle... C'est l'avantage du post-apo, tout est dévasté, il ne reste plus rien, donc y'a pas grand chose -tout est relatif- à modéliser.

Nan c'est juste que le joueur moyen ne veut pas passer 20 ou 30 minutes dans un jeu à explorer le terrain, il veut tout, tout de suite.

----------


## Morgoth

> Nan c'est juste que le joueur moyen ne veut pas passer 20 ou 30 minutes dans un jeu à explorer le terrain, il veut tout, tout de suite.


Suffit de voir l'évolution entre Morrowind et Oblivion à ce niveau (Fast Travel).

----------


## chenoir

> euh... t'as joué à Crysis ou même à GTA San Andreas?
> 
> Surtout que les wasteland c'est des centaines de km2 de désert peuplées ça et là par quelques baraques en tôle... C'est l'avantage du post-apo, tout est dévasté, il ne reste plus rien, donc y'a pas grand chose -tout est relatif- à modéliser.
> 
> Nan c'est juste que le joueur moyen ne veut pas passer 20 ou 30 minutes dans un jeu à explorer le terrain, il veut tout, tout de suite.


C'est à peu près ce que je disais quand je parlais d'un désert de 20km par 30, de dunes avec 10 rochers tout les 100 mètres et quelques caraques en tôle, mais en tentant de garder une certaine cohérence. Que la, 30 minutes pour faire la carte de long en large, ... Je mettais plus de temps pour aller à mon ancien bahut à pied, c'est vraiment tout p'tit donc.

----------


## CrocMagnum

Merci les gars, vous assurez comme d'ab!  ::lol:: 

Donc pour le moment y faut pas s'attendre un _Fallout_ pur jus on dirait.

Mais bon, ils ont jusqu'en octobre pour cravacher comme des forçats et fignoler leur bébé façon _Ubisoft_ [Regarder _Far Cry 2,_ y a du progrès quand même...]

----------


## Super_Newbie

Et pis STALKER c'est grand et vachement bien modélisé. Non, je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est la précipitation qui mène a des désastres pareils.




> Merci les gars, vous assurez comme d'ab! 
> 
> Donc pour le moment y faut pas s'attendre un _Fallout_ pur jus on dirait.
> 
> Mais bon, ils ont jusqu'en octobre pour cravacher comme des forcats et fignoler leur bébé façon _Ubisoft_ [Regarder _Far Cry 2,_ y a du progrès quand même...]


Ouais enfin 3 mois c'est le temps qui resterait normalement pour simplement debugger un jeu... Là il faut carrément tout repenser.

----------


## golwin

Après tout, y'a qu'à pas acheter leur jeu s'il ne correspond pas aux attentes.
Ils ont vendu des brouettes d'oblivion, pourquoi pas de fallout 3 si ce n'est qu'un mod ?
Mais bon, je ne me fais pas de soucis pour Bethesda...

----------


## chenoir

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. c'est pas forcément grand, mais on y croit. Et on sent qu'il y a eu un cataclysme nucléaire. Et on rationne les bandages et la bouffe pour pas tomber en rade. Et on frissone dans les souterrains dès qu'on croit voir deux yeux blancs bouger mais on sait pas ou.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Après tout, y'a qu'à pas acheter leur jeu s'il ne correspond pas aux attentes.
> Ils ont vendu des brouettes d'oblivion, pourquoi pas de fallout 3 si ce n'est qu'un mod ?
> Mais bon, je ne me fais pas de soucis pour Bethesda...


  en tout cas à moins d'un miracle je crois que je vais garder mon argent et le dépensé plus intelligemment .

----------


## ElGato

Beau boulot les gars, ça fait plaisir...Merci.


Le seul point optimiste dans tout ça, c'est la super bonne idée de la radio qu'on peut capter grâce au PipBoy: ça ressemble à quoi, de la musique, des talk-shows et des fausses pubs à la GTA...?


Un détail: par curiosité, CPC était les seuls journalistes à tester à ce moment-là ou pas ? Et s'il y avait d'autres gens, ils en pensaient quoi ?
C'est pas uniquement par méchanceté, juste pour savoir si la grosse déception qui transparait de vos impressions est un truc de vieillard has-been du JV (peu de chance d'évolution) ou si c'est un sentiment général (pétitions, émeutes, Bethesda repousse le jeu de 4 ans et en fait un bijou).

----------


## Kierkegaard

Tout ça ne va pas améliorer le pessimisme ambiant !

----------


## Charal

> Tu peux attendre la mise en service de Good Old Games qui te vendra les jeux pas chères et compatibles xp/vista. Enfin normalement... 
> 
> http://www.gog.com/en/intro


ah mais oui tiens, excellente idée. Décidément j'aime CD projekt  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvestre

> Et pis STALKER c'est grand et vachement bien modélisé. Non, je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est la précipitation qui mène a des désastres pareils.


Sans compter que apparemment Fallout 3 est petit ET moche.

----------


## chenoir

> Après tout, y'a qu'à pas acheter leur jeu s'il ne correspond pas aux attentes.


Ca marche pas comme ca. Imagine que tu sortes avec une fille depuis 3 mois, elle est canon et intelligente, c'est le bonheur totale, et au pieu tu découvres que c'est un hommes, est ce que tu te dit juste "bon je me barre", ou est ce que t'as pas envie de péter un peu tout ce qui traine?

----------


## tarbanrael

bon ben apres avoir lu le premier post, ca fout les boules! mais ce qui me degoute vraiment c'est le coup du "nos amis les anglais" de la 2eme news fallout 3 sur canardplus!!!

----------


## nameless65

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 805.  ::mellow:: 

Pinaise, c'est limite une secte qu'on forme là.

Sinon, en ce qui concerne le jeu, ben... euh non, en fait, non je préfère ne même pas y penser tellement ça s'annonce mal.

----------


## golwin

> ou est ce que t'as pas envie de péter un peu tout ce qui traine?


Eh, eh, je ne sais pas trop dans quel sens "prendre" cette expression ?
C'est sur, je comprends totalement ta réaction.
Perso, je compte leur faire mal au portfeuille. Ils n'auront pas mes sous !

----------


## Pelomar

Hello les invités ! :faisdesgrandsmouvementsdebras:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Hello les invités ! :faisdesgrandsmouvementsdebras:


tiens prend ce fusil.

----------


## zabuza

Donc fallout 3 ne sera pas un bon jeu ? ;(
Qu'il est loin le temps ou j'attendais comme un petit fou la sortie de jeux comme baldur's gate 2 et où, je n'étais pas du tout déçu.
Edit:
C'est la folie non ? 850 membres regardant la discussion en meme temps

----------


## Pluton

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 805. 
> 
> Pinaise, c'est limite une secte qu'on forme là.


Je crois que c’est surtout parce que l’esprit de CanardPlus c’est pas mal d’esprit critique et un peu de pondération, avec une bonne louche de recul. Et ça, ça se retrouve pas dans tous les magazines, surtout dans le jeu vidéo. Après, y’a mieux informé, plus généraliste, plus objectif c’est pas une question d’élitisme mais un choix.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Eh, eh, je ne sais pas trop dans quel sens "prendre" cette expression ?
> C'est sur, je comprends totalement ta réaction.
> Perso, je compte leur faire mal au portfeuille. Ils n'auront pas mes sous !


A mon avis ils en vendront des brouettes sur consoles et dirons que nous on est de toutes façons que des pirates et qu'ils feront plus de jeu pour nous et qu'on est trop exigeants et que puisque c'est comme ça on vous causent plus. VDM

Edit : Mais nous on s'en fout parce qu'on aura Diablo 3 et même que je nommerai mon perso Boulonnius.

----------


## Tyler Durden

inscrivez vous les invités ! viendez contribué à ce joli forum !

----------


## chenoir

> Eh, eh, je ne sais pas trop dans quel sens "prendre" cette expression ?
> C'est sur, je comprends totalement ta réaction.
> Perso, je compte leur faire mal au portfeuille. Ils n'auront pas mes sous !


 
Prend la juste comme telle : Si j'apprend que je sors depuis 3 mois avec un trans ou un travelo, non seulement je me barre, mais en partant je claque la porte à faire trembler tout l'immeuble, et je fais tout ce que je peux pour me retenir de démolir tout ce qui traine (poubelle, vitrine, vieille grand mère boiteuse, kiki le chien de la vieille grand mère boiteuse)

----------


## Super_Newbie

> inscrivez vous les invités ! viendez contribué à ce joli forum !


  Tain! Y' a quasiment toute la rédac!

----------


## Pluton

Coucou les gens  ::lol::  On est gentils nous, surtout Boulon, viendez ! Ou pas.

----------


## chenoir

> Je crois que c’est surtout parce que l’esprit de CanardPlus c’est pas mal d’esprit critique et un peu de pondération, avec une bonne louche de recul. Et ça, ça se retrouve pas dans tous les magazines, surtout dans le jeu vidéo. Après, y’a mieux informé, plus généraliste, plus objectif c’est pas une question d’élitisme mais un choix.


 
Y a aussi pas mal de mec/journalistes qui au lieu de reconnaitre les défauts d'un jeu préfèrent refuser la réalité, du genre "ouah, y a bien quelques défauts mais c'est pas génant, de toutes facons c'est fallout 3, ca ne peut qu'être un grand jeu"

----------


## Pelomar

> Le record de connectés est de 1 334, Aujourd'hui à 14h12.


NEEEWWW REEECORRDDD !

Comme quoi, le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres  ::rolleyes:: 

edit :



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 839 (173 membre(s) et *666 invité(s*))


C'est un signe  ::o:

----------


## CrocMagnum

> Donc fallout 3 ne sera pas un bon jeu ? ;(


Ou plutôt _Fallout 3_ ne sera pas vraiment un Fallout pur jus, prenez-le comme ça les canards, sinon c'est parti pour une vague de suicide estivale chez les fans de rpg... ::P:

----------


## Hybrid

> NEEEWWW REEECORRDDD !
> 
> Comme quoi, le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres


Presque 1337.

----------


## BLEC

Bonjour,

Pas de miracle sans doute, je sens que le syndrome console va de nouveau frapper.

PS: vous pouvez me jeter des pierres les Consoleux, j'assume.

----------


## Pluton

> NEEEWWW REEECORRDDD !
> 
> Comme quoi, le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres 
> 
> edit :
> 
> 
> C'est un signe


:agiteunepancarte:
VIENDEZ SuR MON BLOG ! LA ZONE A PLUTON, UN BLOG KILEBIEN, STALKER, FALLOUT, THIEF etc... !
:vrp:

----------


## chenoir

Pourquoi on a pas le droit de te jeter des pierres nous, les non-consoleux? J'aime jeter des pierres aux gens. Même si je suis d'accord avec eux

----------


## Pelomar

Half est en train de prier pour que les serveurs tiennent le coup.

----------


## BLEC

> Pourquoi on a pas le droit de te jeter des pierres nous, les non-consoleux? J'aime jeter des pierres aux gens. Même si je suis d'accord avec eux


jette moi des boulons, j'en aurais besoin pour Clear Sky , merci d'avance.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ca y est, mon optimisme est totalement anéanti.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le record de connectés est de 1 374, Aujourd'hui à 14h19.
new record again
edit: sa augmente tout le temps mais qu'es qui les intéressent ?

----------


## Mendoza

Pfff je suis dégouté. Je refusais de croire les premiers échos reçus.
J'aurais une question : est-ce que Bethesda est conscient de faire de la merde ? Est-ce que le gars qui présentait ce jeu baissait les yeux de honte ? Est-ce qu'ils ont l'air de lire toutes les critiques que ce jeu se prend au niveau gameplay ? Vont-ils se taire et accepter les gros sous ou bien travailler d'arrache-pied pour sauver leur honneur de développeurs, joueurs, et êtres humains ? Bref : y a-t-il encore un espoir ou devons nous envisager de former les premiers commandos kamikazes pour détruire Bethesda ?

----------


## Raton

867 utilisateurs sur la discussion, pas mal ^^

Dommage que ce soit pour avoir un si gros début d'enorme deception :s

Le pire, c'est que con comme je suis, je l'acheterai quand meme... Je déprimerai pendant 1 mois après y avoir joué, mais bon...

 ::'(:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Est-ce que Zoulou recevra un tapis de souris pour sa news à record?

----------


## zabuza

Tin mais vos serveurs rox les coquinous, aucun problème de lag

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le record de connectés est de 1 393, Aujourd'hui à 14h20.

----------


## chenoir

Bah, tu pourras toujours me l'envoyer gratos pour que je me fasse une idée...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Est-ce à dire que Fallout 3 ne serait plus qu'un sous-S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?

----------


## Hybrid

sur les 1000 invités y en a 700 ici  ::o:

----------


## chenoir

Je crois bien que l'utilisateur moyen de canardplus est masochiste

----------


## Tyler Durden

> sur les 1000 invités y en a 700 ici


la question est, mais que font les 300 autres  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Boulon... ce... ça va Boulon ?




> la question est, mais que font les 300 autres


Ils regardent le trombi.

----------


## Bebealien

Au secours.
Encore un bon jeu qui va se faire sacrifier sur l'autel du "les joueurs sont des cons, simplifions leur la vie".
J'en ai marre d'etre pris pour un joueur incapable de comprendre des notions complexes de gameplay. Meme quand j'étais tout petit, je me goinfrais sur des jeux ultra compliqué.

Faudrait que les boites comme Bethesda arretent de niveler le marcher par le bas. C'est un beau gachis de plus, et hop, un jeu de plus que je n'acheterai pas. Quels crétins de s'aliéner la communauté... Alors que des jeux aux mécanismes complexes mais bien rodés savent toujours trouver un public... regardez civilization et ses différentes évolutions par exemple.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Boulon... ce... ça va Boulon ?
> 
> 
> Ils regardent le trombi.


Le record de connectés est de 1 401, Aujourd'hui à 14h23.
ils sont là pour le voir pleuré.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Est-ce qu'à la vue du nombre de gens attirés par tout ce qui touche à Fallout 3 (hormis l'excellence de CPC), Bethesda s'en branle que son jeu soit mauvais ou pas car ils savent qu'ils vont cartonner quand même?

----------


## Pluton

Si ça se trouve le scénario est le meilleur jamais vu dans un JV...







































ou pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le record de connectés est de 1 402, Aujourd'hui à 14h27.
*CANARD PC EST UN TRES BON MAG ACHETEZ LE C'EST BON POUR LA SANTE.*
(je veux etre rémunérés. maintenant.)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tin mais vos serveurs rox les coquinous, aucun problème de lag


Ouarf, 16% d'occupation CPU. Invitez vos potes, y'a encore de la place.

----------


## Pluton

> Le record de connectés est de 1 402, Aujourd'hui à 14h27.
> *CANARD PC EST UN TRES BON MAG MANGEZ-LE C'EST BON POUR LA SANTE.*


Fixed.

----------


## chenoir

Je propose qu'on envoie le log de cette discussion avec le nombre d'invité et le nombre de messages de détresse de tous les participants à bethesda, histoire de leur faire prendre conscience.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je propose qu'on envoie le log de cette discussion avec le nombre d'invité et le nombre de messages de détresse de tous les participants à bethesda, histoire de leur faire prendre conscience.


Accompagné d'un Ban de la part de Boulon  ::P:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Pff.
Même sans attendre Fallout 3 comme le messie ce petit compte-rendu m'a fichu un petit coup au moral. Tout ça a l'air creux un peu à l'image d'Oblivion. Ce que l'on peut à la limite pardonner pour ce dernier mais pas pour Fallout Bordwel ! Ca doit avoir du caractère un Fallout !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le record de connectés est de 1 403, Aujourd'hui à 14h28.
 Bienvenue 1403ème! Fallout est merdique mais canardpc c'est du bon !

----------


## Pierronamix

> Indirectement, passer ton temps à faire/adapter un moteur, modéliser des trucs pour que Kevin Johnson trouve les batiments awesome et boucler ton jeu en à peine deux ans pour profiter du succès de cette génération de machine, c'est aussi sacrifier du temps sur la rédaction de multiples quêtes, etc... Indirectement, ça y fait.
> Je te renvoie au n'importe quoi des compétences du personnage dans Oblivion, tout ça pour "simplifier" le gameplay. Je pense pas que la "simplification" était destinée aux joueurs PC.


Comme d'habitude, contre argument : GTA IV.

Tu remarqueras aussi que Zoulou signale que c'est moche, donc c'est pas important que pour Kevin Johnson... :;): 

Boucler ton jeu en 2 ans c'est faux aussi, la plupart des grands jeux de cette génération étaient en dev depuis plus longtemps.
Et beaucoup de temps ne veut pas dire forcément mieux...

La simplification du gameplay, c'est peut être une simple réaction : On vends moins d'années en années, peut être qu'on fait trop compliqué. 

Quand tu vois les ventes des daubes Mindscape et autre sur PC, t'es un peu frustré que le tien marche moyen.

Quand au sujet en lui même, bah fook, j'étais encore optimiste, mais là ça me parait vachement compromis... ::|: 

Surtout vu les tueries qui sortiront en même temps...

----------


## BLEC

*J'ai une Question :

Pendant cette rencontre, as-tu Zoulou soulevé avec les devs, sur quoi ils allaient encore enormement travailler avant la sortie.

J'essaie de garder espoir 
*

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Oh, encore une déception. A croire que tout les projets d'envergure se DOIVENT d'être massacré. Par ce que la, même sans le nom Fallout ça m'a pas l'air jouasse quand même.

Alors soit, j'ai bien conscience qu'un projet aussi vaste qu'un Fallout au gout du jour (donc pas forcément sous sa forme "traditionnelle" du tour par tour, mais un vrai jeu profitant de ce tout ce qui à évolué depuis le premier), donc un projet vaste disais-je, demande du pognon. Et de beaucoup de temps. Mais le retour sur investissement ne serait-il pas plus intéressant? Retour financier bien sur, mais aussi d'estime. 
Quand je vois qu'une société telle que 3D Realms arrive à supporter une dizaine d'année de développement (pour de mauvaise raison, ok), il y a quand même moyen de tirer tout cela vers le haut. Je suis cependant très naïf... 

Merci Zoulou  ::):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Comme d'habitude, contre argument : GTA IV.
> 
> Tu remarqueras aussi que Zoulou signale que c'est moche, donc c'est pas important que pour Kevin Johnson...
> 
> Boucler ton jeu en 2 ans c'est faux aussi, la plupart des grands jeux de cette génération étaient en dev depuis plus longtemps.
> Et beaucoup de temps ne veut pas dire forcément mieux...
> 
> La simplification du gameplay, c'est peut être une simple réaction : On vends moins d'années en années, peut être qu'on fait trop compliqué. 
> 
> ...


*Bethesda depuis 1845*

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Par contre, soyez cool: Ne pourrissez pas le thread en parlant du nombre de connectés, tout le monde sait lire.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre, soyez cool: Ne pourrissez pas le thread en parlant du nombre de connectés, tout le monde sait lire.


Pardon  ::unsure::

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Comme d'habitude, contre argument : GTA IV.
> 
> Tu remarqueras aussi que Zoulou signale que c'est moche, donc c'est pas important que pour Kevin Johnson...


Non mais y'a une limite à travailler que là dessus, aussi. Le système de combat n'est pas travaillé, ça se voit, quand aux dialogues, bah, on verra  ::ninja:: 



> Boucler ton jeu en 2 ans c'est faux aussi, la plupart des grands jeux de cette génération étaient en dev depuis plus longtemps.
> Et beaucoup de temps ne veut pas dire forcément mieux...


Ils ont eu les droits/travaillent dessus depuis la sortie d'oblivion, grosso modo : 2/3 ans. C'est court pour faire un bon jeu, long pour se faire des thunes, je suis d'accord.



> La simplification du gameplay, c'est peut être une simple réaction : On vends moins d'années en années, peut être qu'on fait trop compliqué.


Globalement non, faut arrêter de déconner, faut pas être sorti de polytechnique pour comprendre le système de fallout.

Par contre, on est d'accord sur un point, là c'est mal barré.

----------


## Slayertom

Attendez les gars, ce jeux peut être génial. Apres tous ils n'ont pu y jouer que 30 minutes et n'ont que très peu aperçu le coté RPG du jeux, les dialogues, le scenario et les interactions sociales !


Bon ok c'est pas credible du tout.

Quand est ce que Rockstar rachete la license Fallout ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

Et vous a-t-on parlé officieusement d'une date de sortie officielle ou du moins en ont-t-ils une idée?

----------


## chenoir

HS, désolé, saloperie d'internet escargotiste du boulot.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et vous a-t-on parlé officieusement d'une date de sortie officielle ou du moins en ont-t-ils une idée?


  c'est pour mi octobre je crois

----------


## Hugo

Excusez moi, je prend la conversation en cours et sans rien n'y apporter, je voulais juste exprimer mon sentiment:

"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  ggggggggggggggggg!!"


Je voulais aussi dire que personne n'est obligé de cautionner cette profanation en subventionnant l'axe du mal.

----------


## Willem Norias

Finallement Fallout 3 pourrait se conclure sur : Bouarf  ::|:  quel gachit!!!


Quand on voit la durée de vie d'Oblivion sur mon pc, si Fallout III est pire, il ne verra jamais le jour sur ma bécane...

Vous pensez qu'il reste combien de temps aux lutins de betesda pour le pofiner ?? Même question pour qu'ils atteignent une réputation aussi minable que flagship ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> c'est pour le 7 octobre je crois


Ha ouais c'est quand même super proche pour :

Augmenter la taille du terrain
Faire des textures ou au moins payer celles qu'ils ont volées à Doom
Faire des dialogues immersifs
Faire un univers immersif
Faire une immersion immersive
Créer des PNJs 
Faire une interface paycay.

Mouais ça devrait le faire...

----------


## Logan

> c'est pour le 7 octobre je crois


Ha ouai, quand même. Donc en fait, c'est mort de chez mort là et on va bel et bien avoir droit à un bon gros jeu de merde adapté pour la bobox et simplifié à l'extrême dans son gameplay pour pas perturber les d'jeuns.

Je troll, mais c'est parce que çà me fout les boules d'assister en direct à l'immense et inexorable gachis de cette merveilleuse licence.

Je suis deg. Monde de merde.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sans tomber dans l'acharnement le plus mesquin, même s'il avait été en partie réussi, tout le monde se serait accordé à dire "avant c'était mieux" ou "les 4 défauts présents c'est la faute de ces baltringues de consoleux". Aussi constructif que d'hab quoi.

----------


## chenoir

7 octobre? AHHHHH, NON. Ils n'ont pas le droit. Ils n'ont pas le droit de sortir le jeu le plus décevant du siècle le jour de mon anniversaire. VADE RECTUM SATANUS

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sans tomber dans l'acharnement le plus mesquin, même s'il avait été en partie réussi, tout le monde se serait accordé à dire "avant c'était mieux" ou "les 4 défauts présents c'est la faute de ces baltringues de consoleux". Aussi constructif que d'hab quoi.


  t'en sait rien, pour le coup ton message n'est pas non plus tres constructif.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Appelle ca de la voyance alors (et ouvre les yeux sur quelques posts déja passés).

----------


## Logan

> Sans tomber dans l'acharnement le plus mesquin, même s'il avait été en partie réussi, tout le monde se serait accordé à dire "avant c'était mieux" ou "les 4 défauts présents c'est la faute de ces baltringues de consoleux". Aussi constructif que d'hab quoi.


Surement, mais là, çà pue quand même grave la merde, console ou pas.




> 7 octobre? AHHHHH, NON. Ils n'ont pas le droit. Ils n'ont pas le droit de sortir le jeu le plus décevant du siècle le jour de mon anniversaire. VADE RECTUM SATANUS


Je te l'acheterai et te l'enverrai chez toi.

De rien.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Appelle ca de la voyance alors (et ouvre les yeux sur quelques posts déja passés).


  non mais je pense que tu as raison dans le fond mais j'ai jamais aimé les généralités qui anglobe "tout le monde", fallout 3 aurait etait reussi je pense qu'il aurait eu un meilleur accueil. normal.

----------


## Spartan

J'aurais une question pour Emile Zoulou à propos de Fallout 3 :

-Quid des mods ? Bethesda fournira t'il un Construction Set ou équivalent ?
-Des mods officiels sont-ils prévus ? Va t'on nous refaire le coup de l'armure pour chevaux bien inutile ?

----------


## chenoir

> Je te l'acheterai et te l'enverrai chez toi.
> 
> De rien.


En version collector s'il te plait. Comme ca j'aurais au moins un pip-boy et une boite à pique nique pour me consoler.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> nique pour me *consoler*.


  iiirrrkkk

----------


## Logan

> pour me consoler.


Vade retro satanas   ::rolleyes:: 

Grilled par durden

----------


## Super_Newbie

> J'aurais une question pour Emile Zoulou à propos de Fallout 3 :
> 
> -Quid des mods ? Bethesda fournira t'il un Construction Set ou équivalent ?
> -Des mods officiels sont-ils prévus ? Va t'on nous refaire le coup de l'armure pour chevaux bien inutile ?


Oui bethesda devrait fournie un SDK mais pas avec le jeu. Plus tard qu'ils disent.

----------


## chenoir

> J'aurais une question pour Emile Zoulou à propos de Fallout 3 :
> 
> -Quid des mods ? Bethesda fournira t'il un Construction Set ou équivalent ?
> -Des mods officiels sont-ils prévus ? Va t'on nous refaire le coup de l'armure pour chevaux bien inutile ?


"Nous supprimons l'editeur qui avait fait le bonheur de la communauté TES, nous en avons marre que des gens sans expérience fassent des trucs meilleurs que nous sur NOS PROPRES JEUX. Par contre, nous sortirons bien entendu des supers addons, comme une armure pour le chien, etc...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Non mais y'a une limite à travailler que là dessus, aussi. Le système de combat n'est pas travaillé, ça se voit, quand aux dialogues, bah, on verra 
> 
> Ils ont eu les droits/travaillent dessus depuis la sortie d'oblivion, grosso modo : 2/3 ans. C'est court pour faire un bon jeu, long pour se faire des thunes, je suis d'accord.
> 
> Globalement non, faut arrêter de déconner, faut pas être sorti de polytechnique pour comprendre le système de fallout.
> 
> Par contre, on est d'accord sur un point, là c'est mal barré.


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, à mon avis Bethesda s'est trop reposé sur Oblivion. (en même temps vu les critiques dithyrambiques...)

Effectivement comprendre Fallout c'est simple, mais quand je vois les joueurs actuels (ceux qui ont un fort pouvoir d'achat évidemment), je me dis que pour eux c'est compliqué. Ou au minimum différent.

Et le différent ca plait pas au consommateur.

----------


## Logan

> Oui bethesda devrait fournie un SDK mais pas avec *le mod d'Oblivion*. Plus tard qu'ils disent.


Fixed.

Ouai je sais, ch'uis lourd, mais j'assume. Tuer Fallout comme çà, je suis limite prêt à faire un Cladathon pour récolter des brouzoufs et les envoyer à une p'tite équipe de dév sur un mod pour Fallout 2.  :apeurpoursescouilles:

----------


## chenoir

> iiirrrkkk


Bon, je rectifie. Pour éponger mon chagrin

----------


## Hugo

> Sans tomber dans l'acharnement le plus mesquin, même s'il avait été en partie réussi, tout le monde se serait accordé à dire "avant c'était mieux" ou "les 4 défauts présents c'est la faute de ces baltringues de consoleux". Aussi constructif que d'hab quoi.


Je ne veux pas répéter ce qui a surement été dit plusieurs fois plus haut mais avant les défauts il y a un problème majeur, comme le dit un ami à moi ce que fait Bethesda c'est "prendre un jeu, pour en faire un autre jeu".

J'ai pas de problème contre les FPS post apo (au contraire) mais c'est pas la peine d'enterrer un RPG (en l'occurrence le meilleur, le plus beau, le plus interessant, le plus drôle, le plus honnête, le plus tout-ce-que-tu-veux-tant-que-c'est-un-adjectif-super-genial-chouette, que la terre ait jamais porté).

Alors en plus si c'est de la merde.

----------


## wam

Allez, annoncez tout plein de contenu additionnel avec des micros paiments, s'il vous plaît...
Qu'au moins, je puisse rigoler sur le nombre de couillons qui ont acheté une armure pour cheval des décorations tuning pour les flingues et le clebs.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Et le différent ca plait pas au consommateur.


On est d'accord, c'est juste à cause du pognon. Et pour moi c'est clair et net que le pognon il est sur console.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

War. War never changes. The end of the world occurred pretty much as we had predicted: Too many fans, a nuclear bomb, Bethesda...


 ::mellow::

----------


## Spartan

> Oui bethesda devrait fournie un SDK mais pas avec le jeu. Plus tard qu'ils disent.


C'est déjà ça...



> "Nous supprimons l'editeur qui avait fait le bonheur de la communauté TES, nous en avons marre que des gens sans expérience fassent des trucs meilleurs que nous sur NOS PROPRES JEUX. Par contre, nous sortirons bien entendu des supers addons, comme une armure pour le chien, etc...


AAARRRGH   ::|:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> War. War never changes. The end of the world occurred pretty much as we had predicted: Too many fans, a nuclear bomb, Bethesda and their shitty *game*...


Fixed.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> War. War never changes. The end of the world occurred pretty much as we had predicted: Too many fans, five nuclear bombs, Bethesda...


  fixed

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Fixed.


C'était implicite mais tu fais bien de le remarquer, sait on jamais.  ::(: 




> fixed


Why five ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Why five ?


  pour etre sur qu'ils ne s'en sortent pas avec un fallout 4

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Plein de mini-bombes en forme de Teddy Bear, ça marche aussi ?  ::rolleyes:: 

 ::cry::  ... de .... désolé, c'est nerveux ...  ::cry::

----------


## Pierronamix

> On est d'accord, c'est juste à cause du pognon. Et pour moi c'est clair et net que le pognon il est sur console.


Bah forcément, les éditeurs de jeux le sont pour ça, hein.

Le pognon est plus sur console, c'est clair, et c'est logique. Un plus grand parc (comparé aux nombres de PC pouvant faire tourner les jeux actuels, hein), plus simple (y a pas 20 configs a prendre en compte), plus sur (moins de piratage), et plus rentable. (au minimum deux consoles, plus de communication...)

Je me rends compte qu'actuellement je joue bien plus sur console que sur PC, simplement par manque de jeux. (et aussi grâce a la présence de putains de jeux sur console.  :^_^: )

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Bah forcément, les éditeurs de jeux le sont pour ça, hein.
> 
> Le pognon est plus sur console, c'est clair, et c'est logique. Un plus grand parc (comparé aux nombres de PC pouvant faire tourner les jeux actuels, hein), plus simple (y a pas 20 configs a prendre en compte), plus sur (moins de piratage), et plus rentable. (au minimum deux consoles, plus de communication...)
> 
> Je me rends compte qu'actuellement je joue bien plus sur console que sur PC, simplement par manque de jeux. (et aussi grâce a la présence de putains de jeux sur console. )


Pour le parc c'est pas aussi sûr que tu ne le dit. En Allemagne (80 millions d'habitants au bas mots) les djeuns jouent plus sur pc que sur consoles par exemple. Et tu peux retrancher aussi le nombre de DS, WII etc. du nombre de consoles vendues dans le monde car elles ne feront pas tourner ce type de jeu. Par conséquent le parc PC/Consoles next-gen est, à mon très humble avis, similaire.

----------


## chenoir

Il y A des putains de jeux sur consoles, ca on est d'accord. Mais il faut que ce soient des jeux FAITS pour console. Tales of Symphonia, Skies of arcadia Legend, Okami, Zelda, c'est fait pour être joué sur console, et ca fait des excellents jeux. Mais il faut arreter de croire qu'on peut TOUT développer sur console. Surtout quand on se rend compte à quel point ca donne des bouses.

Depuis le temps qu'on voit déferler des jeux pas fait pour êtres joués sur console mais développés pour console, et que ca donne des bouses infâmes, les éditeurs à un moment ils peuvent pas se dire "bon, ben on arrête de développer sur console des jeux qui n'ont pas à être développés sur console"?

----------


## hot22shot

C'est dommage, passe encore sur le coté technique (3D & textures ne font pas l'essentiel d'un bon RPG) mais sur le reste ils n'avaient pas le droit de se planter  ::|: .
Si le jeux sort bien début octobre ça leur laisse un peu moins de 2 mois (le temps de presser les gallettes ...) pour finir leur jeux. Vu les comptes rendus qui fleurissent un peu partout sur le net ils ont intérêt à faire du 24/24.
Je pense qu'ils comptent sortir une pelletée de patch pour terminer le jeux  :<_<: .

----------


## Keech

meh.. pas très surprenant. Désolant certes, mais attendu.
_L'achètera quand même pour le mettre à côté des autres victimes, Deus Ex2, Thief 3, etc.._

----------


## Spartan

> C'est dommage, passe encore sur le coté technique (3D & textures ne font pas l'essentiel d'un bon RPG) mais sur le reste ils n'avaient pas le droit de se planter .
> Si le jeux sort bien début octobre ça leur laisse un peu moins de 2 mois (le temps de presser les gallettes ...) pour finir leur jeux. Vu les comptes rendus qui fleurissent un peu partout sur le net ils ont intérêt à faire du 24/24.
> Je pense qu'ils comptent sortir une pelletée de patch pour terminer le jeux .


 Et un paquet d'add-on et de mods officiels. 

Payants, ça va sans dire.

----------


## edenwars

De toutes façon,le monopole du marché du jeux vidéo devient de plus en plus pourri(avec un $)...
Laisser  le monde du  pc pour des boîtes en plastique(carton(à  choisir).Mais ou va t'on?

----------


## 0ver9k

A mon avis, Bethesda leurs a fourni une version de Fallout 3 volontairement modifiée afin de créer la surprise chez la presse en lançant le "vrai" Fallout 3 , c'est trop évident .

Si ce n'est pas le cas, au pire un jeu moche, vide, petit avec une interface moyenne me conviendrai ( je suis bon public je sais ) mais pour l'auto leveling  : ILS ONT MÊME PAS HONTE EN PLUS !!  par pitié faites que ca soit pas vrai, que c'est juste une blague entre les développeurs  ::sad::  


Enfin bref je crois que vais commencer a rédiger mes insultes pour gueuler sur le forum officiel par mesure de précaution ...

----------


## Trebad

1. Je suis vexé. Je n'ai pas eu de réponse à ma question: pourra-t-on récupérer son perso de Fallout 2 pour continuer l'aventure? 

2. Malgré tout, soyez un peu honnêtes, vous qui êtes aussi fanboys que moi, malgré tout, est-ce que vous n'allez pas quand même vous ruer dessus comme des chacalous dès sa sortie pour le tester et y chercher ce qui n'y aura pas été massacré, dans un seul but, retrouver un peu de cette ambiance qui nous a envoutée il y a des années? 

3. J'attends un vraie preview, lorsque nos pinpins de Bethseda auront le courage d'envoyer leurs DVD gravés de frais à la presse pour qu'elle puisse essayer, sans limites, le bousin.

----------


## Morgoth

Putain, si le jeu s'annonce aussi mauvais que ça en a l'air, ça va être marrant sur les forums officiels après la sortie.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> 1. Je suis vexé. Je n'ai pas eu de réponse à ma question: pourra-t-on récupérer son perso de Fallout 2 pour continuer l'aventure?


J'ai ri  ::): :Pluton:

----------


## Super_Newbie

> 1.
> 
> 2. Malgré tout, soyez un peu honnêtes, vous qui êtes aussi fanboys que moi, malgré tout, est-ce que vous n'allez pas quand même vous ruer dessus comme des chacalous dès sa sortie pour le tester et y chercher ce qui n'y aura pas été massacré, dans un seul but, retrouver un peu de cette ambiance qui nous a envoutée il y a des années?


Heu... non.
Si le jeu est mauvais pourquoi l'acheter? Sinon ça sert à rien de lire des test sur internet ou d'être abonné à un magazine de zeux jidéos (merde je me trompe toujours).

----------


## Dark Fread

Tiens, j'ai trouvé une question pas conne et pas trollesque. Enfin si, conne, parce que vous n'avez pas la réponse mais on s'en fout. 

Est-ce que le manuel PDF de Fallout 3 sera aussi génial que celui du 1 ? Rappelez-vous, 6 pages sur les effets techniques d'une explosion atomique...  ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

> 1. Je suis vexé. Je n'ai pas eu de réponse à ma question: pourra-t-on récupérer son perso de Fallout 2 pour continuer l'aventure?


Oui, bien sûr. Sinon ça se vendrait pas.




> Tiens, j'ai trouvé une question pas conne et pas trollesque. Enfin si, conne, parce que vous n'avez pas la réponse mais on s'en fout. 
> 
> Est-ce que le manuel PDF de Fallout 3 sera aussi génial que celui du 1 ? Rappelez-vous, 6 pages sur les effets techniques d'une explosion atomique...


Ils ont joué au jeu, pas eu le package entre les mains... enfin je crois pas.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Déjà, dans le 1, c'était pas un PDF, mais un vrai bouquin.

----------


## BSRobin

*Soupir*

(C'est la meme vidéo que dans ma signature pour ceux qui connaissent pas)


*SOUPIR*

(Vidéo récupérée depuis avec keepvid, "au cas où", pour continuer de me mutiler mentalement pendant encore de longs mois/années).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> 2. Malgré tout, soyez un peu honnêtes, vous qui êtes aussi fanboys que moi, malgré tout, est-ce que vous n'allez pas quand même vous ruer dessus comme des chacalous dès sa sortie pour le tester et y chercher ce qui n'y aura pas été massacré, dans un seul but, retrouver un peu de cette ambiance qui nous a envoutée il y a des années?


Personnellement je ne crois même plus que je vais l'acheter. je vais plutôt relancer Fallout 1, _Maybe_ me manque.  :<_<:

----------


## edenwars

> 2. Malgré tout, soyez un peu honnêtes, vous qui êtes aussi fanboys que moi, malgré tout, est-ce que vous n'allez pas quand même vous ruer dessus comme des chacalous dès sa sortie pour le tester et y chercher ce qui n'y aura pas été massacré, dans un seul but, retrouver un peu de cette ambiance qui nous a envoutée il y a des années?


 ou pas

----------


## Dark Fread

> Déjà, dans le 1, c'était pas un PDF, mais un vrai bouquin.


J'ai le coffret Fallout Radioactive, malheureusement il n'y a pas les manuels papier.

BSRobin => Non mais toi tu veux vraiment qu'on te jette des petits cailloux dans les yeux. ::sad::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> *Soupir*
> 
> *SOUPIR*
> 
> (Vidéo récupérée depuis avec keepvid, "au cas où", pour continuer de me mutiler mentalement pendant encore de longs mois/années).


*Soupir*

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> J'ai le coffret Fallout Radioactive, malheureusement il n'y a pas les manuels papier.


Non, no offense, c'était juste pour souligner ( encore ) qu'à l'époque on se foutait pas de notre gueule.

----------


## Siona

Je crois que la meilleur réponse est celle sur la difficulté adaptative !

Sa s'annonce trop trop bien  ::|:  (oui j'aime prendre les devant sur presque rien).

----------


## Pluton

> *SOUPIR*
> 
> (Vidéo récupérée depuis avec keepvid, "au cas où", pour continuer de me mutiler mentalement pendant encore de longs mois/années).


Comme quoi la vue iso ca peut être bien plus beau et chargé d'atmosphère qu'une merde en First Person view

----------


## Dark Fread

> Non, no offense, c'était juste pour souligner ( encore ) qu'à l'époque on se foutait pas de notre gueule.


T'inquiète, je l'ai pas mal pris  ::happy2::  
Et tu as mille fois raison  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah ! C'est bien connu maintenant, les jeux exceptionnels du passé ont tous droit à leur suite loupée. Regardez Deus Ex 2 ! Un jeu médiocre ! Les Suites de FEAR, de Thief, et de NWN ? A chier ! J'en oublie pleins et je prend que les jeux cultes ...
> Fallait bien qu'ils nous gachent la suite de Fallout !!!


Ouais Thief 2 était une bouse immonde  ::rolleyes:: 
NWN 2 aussi d'ailleurs.
La suite de FEAR personne n'y a joué alors bon...

Bon sinon c'est bien ce question/réponses, je sais que j'ai 50€ d'économisé là...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> PLuton : vue iso


C'est évident. Tellement évident.

----------


## Spartan

> 2. Malgré tout, soyez un peu honnêtes, vous qui êtes aussi fanboys que moi, malgré tout, est-ce que vous n'allez pas quand même vous ruer dessus comme des chacalous dès sa sortie pour le tester et y chercher ce qui n'y aura pas été massacré, dans un seul but, retrouver un peu de cette ambiance qui nous a envoutée il y a des années?


Probablement pas, à moins que je n'ai vraiment rien d'autre à jouer au moment de sa sortie. Et puis, dans le genre post-apo j'ai un STALKER de côté et Clear Sky qui va arriver...

Par contre, peut-être que quand il sera en gamme budget...

----------


## Super_Newbie

C'était quoi la video Troika? Un projet de fallout 3?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Comme quoi la vue iso ca peut être bien plus beau et chargé d'atmosphère qu'une merde en First Person view


Tu as parfaitement raison, et la musique aide beaucoup aussi




> C'était quoi la video Troika? Un projet de fallout 3?


Troïka n'avait plus les droits sur Fallout au moment de la production de ce _nameless game_ dans un monde post-apo.

Mais on peut considérer l'ébauche comme la suite spirituel et LEGITIME de fallout

----------


## Siona

Sa devait être leur nouveau moteur et tout pour un futur jeu, mais bon tant pis pour nous, y aura rien de tout ça !

----------


## Septa

> C'était quoi la video Troika? Un projet de fallout 3?


Un projet de jeu post-apoc annulé...

Troika avait tenté d'avoir la licence de Fallout. 
Mais ils avaient pas les sous pour...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Je sais pas si les auteurs de Fallout on joué à ça, mais moi j'aurais les boules.
Un peu comme quand une star du Hip-Hop reprend du Bach, j'aimerais pas être Bach.

----------


## Tyler Durden

quelques notes de musiques et de nostalgie...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je sais pas si les auteurs de Fallout on joué à ça, mais moi j'aurais les boules.


Rah j'y avais même pas pensé. Les pauvres, ça doit être abomiffreux  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

/me lit
/me  ::cry:: 
Bon, on se calme, pas tuer le messager, Zoulou a bien fait son taf, tout ça...
D'un autre côté... Peut être qu'en le sacrifiant à une divinité obscure, il y aurait un miracle...  ::ninja::

----------


## Périclès

La verité est ailleurs...

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 666 (130 membre(s) et 536 invité(s))








Ou pas...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> [youtube]quelques notes de musiques et de nostalgie...


_
  Maybe you'll think of me when you are all alone 
 Maybe the one who is waiting for you 
 Will prove untrue, then what will you do? 

 Maybe you'll sit and sigh, wishing that I were near 
 Then maybe you'll ask me to come back again 
 And maybe I'll say "Maybe" 

_

----------


## Logan

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 666 (130 membre(s) et 536 invité(s))





> Par contre, soyez cool: Ne pourrissez pas le thread en parlant du nombre de connectés, tout le monde sait lire.


Ban !

----------


## Sob

Je propose de faire une journée de deuil le 7 Octobre pour massacre de la meilleur licence.

----------


## chenoir

Mon anniversaire n'est pas un deuil bordayl.

----------


## Pluton

On dirait que le Karma de Bethesda va en prendre un coup...

----------


## Slayertom

Puisqu'on est dans les vidéo de ce que aurait pu être fallout 3:




J'aurais préférais que Bethesda parte sur cette base  ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Le pire c'est que Van Buren était presque fini, parait-il.

----------


## Septa

> On dirait que le Karma de Bethesda va en prendre un coup...


Ils vont choppé le perk gravedigger je crois... ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> grosso modo : 2/3 ans. C'est court pour faire un bon jeu


_Fallout 2_ a été développé en 9 mois.




> Rah j'y avais même pas pensé. Les pauvres, ça doit être abomiffreux


Bah, déjà, après _Tactics_ et _BoS_...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> _Fallout 2_ a été développé en 9 mois.


En même temps une grosse partie de l'aspect technique était déjà fait pour le 1 non ?

----------


## chenoir

Tout comme pour Fallout 3, qui réutilise le moteur d'Oblivion sans vrai changement. Tout l'aspect technique était déja prêt, ou presque.

----------


## Pluton

> En même temps une grosse partie de l'aspect technique était déjà fait pour le 1 non ?


Le moteur est quasi inchangé entre les deux...
Comme Thief 2 (Darkengine)
Comme Deus Ex (UT)
Comme System Shock 2 (Darkengine)
etc...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il y A des putains de jeux sur consoles, ca on est d'accord. Mais il faut que ce soient des jeux FAITS pour console. Tales of Symphonia, Skies of arcadia Legend, Okami, Zelda, c'est fait pour être joué sur console, et ca fait des excellents jeux. Mais il faut arreter de croire qu'on peut TOUT développer sur console. Surtout quand on se rend compte à quel point ca donne des bouses.
> 
> Depuis le temps qu'on voit déferler des jeux pas fait pour êtres joués sur console mais développés pour console, et que ca donne des bouses infâmes, les éditeurs à un moment ils peuvent pas se dire "bon, ben on arrête de développer sur console des jeux qui n'ont pas à être développés sur console"?


Ca dépend.

Les derniers jeux de stratégie sortis sur console et PC sont parait-il, égaux.

Autrement j'ai pas d'exemple en tête de jeux pas fait pour la console mais quand même fait et tout pourris.

T'avais quoi en tête ?

@Super Newbie : Oui ca dépend vachement des pays.

Mais en général c'est soit équivalent, soit en faveur de la console. Faut pas oublier non plus que beaucoup de gens ont un PC capable de faire tourner des jeux, mais ne l'utilisent pas du tout dans cette optique.

----------


## Pluton

> Tout comme pour Fallout 3, qui réutilise le moteur d'Oblivion sans vrai changement. Tout l'aspect technique était déja prêt, ou presque.


Le souci étant que le moteur d'Oblivion n'est pas fait pour un FPS ou du T/T, donc merde. CQFD.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tout comme pour Fallout 3, qui réutilise le moteur d'Oblivion sans vrai changement. Tout l'aspect technique était déja prêt, ou presque.


ah, pas con...
Quoiqu'a priori y'a plus de différence entre F3 et Oblivion qu'entre F2 et F1

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Le pire c'est que Van Buren était presque fini, parait-il.


Niveau réalisation : 95% du moteur, les trois quarts des dialogues, la moitié des maps. 

Niveau conception, toutes les zones sauf une.

(D'après le Fallout wiki)

----------


## Pluton

> Ca dépend.
> 
> Les derniers jeux de stratégie sortis sur console et PC sont parait-il, égaux.


Version x-box pour CIV IV : que des toutes petites cartes.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Tout comme pour Fallout 3, qui réutilise le moteur d'Oblivion sans vrai changement. Tout l'aspect technique était déja prêt, ou presque.


Bah il a fallu tout remodéliser quand même.  ::mellow:: 
Une grande partie des assests étaient faits dans Fallout 2.
En gros, ils ont rajouté les gecko, les boxeurs, les videurs de casino et le président et horrigan, les armures de l'enclave, et les asiatiques, et le compagnon Griffemort, et le p'tit geek.
Y'en a surement d'autres mais bon, globalement, je pense que y'a eu plus de temps sur l'aspect graphique que pour les précédents fallout.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Version x-box pour CIV IV : que des toutes petites cartes.


C'est une version différente de la licence, une adaptation, pas une suite qui sera adaptée tel quel sur PC. Et ca au contraire c'est très bien, si t'adaptes au marché, le PC gardera sa version "full".

Mais C&C ou Supreme Commander, c'est les mêmes.

Note que le Civ Rev est très sympa aussi, moins complet que le IV bien entendu, mais intéressant a jouer.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tout comme pour Fallout 3, qui réutilise le moteur d'Oblivion sans vrai changement. Tout l'aspect technique était déja prêt, ou presque.


Oui mais non. Sur _Fallout 2_, ils ont dû créer une dizaine de nouveaux modèles de PNJ/monstres à tout casser (en plus ils rendent moins bien que les autres), idem pour les paysages.

Là, tous les graphismes ont été à refaire...

----------


## Périclès

> Ban !


1/miroir tu cite un truc qui parle du nombre de connectés participant un peu plus au pourrissage.  :B): 

2/j'ai lu le post de zoulou qu'aprés :mea culpa:
-------------

Comme dit plus tôt sur le fil, il me paraît évident que ce jeu se vendra très bien sur console et mal sur pc du fait de son manque de profondeur/ambiance etc en comparaison avec ses illustres prédécesseurs.
Alors, madame soleil m'a soufflé au creux de l'oreille que Bethesda va nous expliquer que le PC est mort/piratage gnagnagna mais que jamais ils remettront en cause le jeu.
C'est peut-être un peu tôt pour dire ça mais si c'est pour nous pourrir toutes nos licenses adorées, ils n'ont qu'a rester sur console et s'étouffer avec leurs $.

----------


## chenoir

Toujorus est il qu'ils sont pas partis de zéro, et que de toutes manières vu l'équipe de devs qu'ils ont, ca doit pas avoir pris les 3/4 du temps.

Et puis merde, en quoi le fait de passer du temps sur les modèles 3D empêche de passer du temps à faire un BON jeu. Que je sache, l'équipe de devs n'est pas composée UNIQUEMENT de modellistes. Ou alors ca expliquerait beaucoup de choses.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Puisqu'on est dans les vidéo de ce que aurait pu être fallout 3:
> J'aurais préférais que Bethesda parte sur cette base


Tiens, c'était le système de combat moisi du Tactics...  ::mellow::

----------


## Pluton

> Tiens, c'était le système de combat moisi du Tactics...


Euh, le combat de tactics en T/T était meilleur que celui des 2 fallout hein...
Moins bien que JA2 ou SS mais quand même.

----------


## Slayertom

En attendant le fils spirituel de fallout pourrait bien etre 

http://zero-projekt.net/ 




ou alors http://www.towerofcreation.com



ou enfin http://www.mutantsrising.com/




Des jeux moches mais qui me font bien plus envie que le failout 3 de Bethesda.

----------


## Septa

> Tiens, c'était le système de combat moisi du Tactics...


Il est plustôt bon en mode tour par tout le système de tactic... 

Rien de révolutionnaire par rapport à fallout mais pleins de petits trucs en plus sympa. ( Accroupissement, carte sur plusieurs étages ( je crois ) etc... )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tiens, c'était le système de combat moisi du Tactics...


c'est ton avis je suis pas du tout d'accord cetait le point fort de fallout tactics

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Tiens, c'était le système de combat moisi du Tactics...


Moisi en quoi ? J'ai pas trouvé ça trop choquant  ::mellow::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Euh, le combat de tactics en T/T était meilleur que celui des 2 fallout hein...
> Moins bien que JA2 ou SS mais quand même.


Désolé, je suis un inconditionnel (qui s'oublie) limite pathologique du tour-par-tour pur ^^ 
Limite, l'ATB des Final Fantasy, ça me les broie.




> Rien de révolutionnaire par rapport à fallout mais pleins de petits trucs en plus sympa. ( Accroupissement, carte sur plusieurs étages ( je crois ) etc... )


+1 pour ces points, mais j'aimais pas la régénération des PA.

----------


## Pluton

> En attendant le fils spirituel de fallout pourrait bien etre 
> 
> http://zero-projekt.net/ 
> 
> http://zero-projekt.net/bilder/scree...creen-zero.jpg
> 
> 
> ou alors http://www.towerofcreation.com
> 
> ...


Un énoooorme +1 !
Arrêtez de chialer et allez voir ce que préparent les moddeurs !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> 2/j'ai lu le post de zoulou qu'aprés




Nemo censetur ignorare legem!

Sinon, pour les ventes futures, je suis assez abasourdi par la prorportions de "omfg teddybear launchers, exploding corpses and nuke catapult, I'm so going to buy this game roflolololol!!11111" sur d'autres forums

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

tiens ça me fait penser que je n'ai jamais joué à Tactics, étant donné qu'il était plus axé euh, tactique, que JdR...
Je sais à quoi je vais jouer à la rentrée finalement  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tiens, c'était le système de combat moisi du Tactics...


Non pas tout à fait, il y a quelques évolutions. Puisqu'on parle de ça, le VATS me semble grosso-modo être un passage à la première personne de ce truc.

----------


## Pluton

> tiens ça me fait penser que je n'ai jamais joué à Tactics, étant donné qu'il était plus axé euh, tactique, que JdR...
> Je sais à quoi je vais jouer à la rentrée finalement


Oui, il est sympa même s'il n'est pas un RPG.
Par contre, essaie Awaken ensuite  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> tiens ça me fait penser que je n'ai jamais joué à Tactics, étant donné qu'il était plus axé euh, tactique, que JdR...
> Je sais à quoi je vais jouer à la rentrée finalement


pub on / 
et je le vends en etat neuf sur priceminister  ::siffle:: 
pub off /

----------


## Pluton

> Non pas tout à fait, il y a quelques évolutions. Puisqu'on parle de ça, le VATS me semble grosso-modo être un passage à la première personne de ce truc.


Non non le système de tactics était pareil que celui de fallout mais en beaucoup plus complet. Le VATS n'a RIEN à voir avec Fallout, si ce n'est juste viser les partie du corps, et encore ni les couilles ni les yeux  :<_<:

----------


## Dark Fread

Mais j'y pense, autre question cruciale : est-ce que les persos de Fallout 3 ont tous, comme Bethesda nous y a habitué, des faces de pets ? (ou plutôt des têtes de gland ? Voire même des tronches de cake ? )

----------


## Mélanome

> Bah il a fallu tout remodéliser quand même. 
> Une grande partie des assests étaient faits dans Fallout 2.
> etc ...


Ouais, enfin d'Oblivion ils ont gardés les orcs, les goules, les rats, les massues, les armures ...  ::|: 

Un peu plus, ils mettaient des fantômes ...

----------


## Slayertom

Ca n'etait pas vraiment le systeme de tactics, mais il était un peu plus évolué que celui des 2 premiers fallout.
Le mieux étant encore que vous le testiez vous-même.

Tu pourra le telechoper la demo de ce fallout 3 alias Van burean ici:

http://www.gamershell.com/download_18983.shtml

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ouais, enfin d'Oblivion ils ont gardés les orcs, les goules, les rats, les massues, les armures ... 
> 
> Un peu plus, ils mettaient des fantômes ...


 
Attends, on a pas encore exploré les cratères genre le Rayon.

----------


## Mélanome

> Non non le système de tactics était pareil que celui de fallout mais en beaucoup plus complet. Le VATS n'a RIEN à voir avec Fallout, si ce n'est juste viser les partie du corps, et encore ni les couilles ni les yeux


Carrément !!! mais c'est vrai qu'on pouvait jouer en "temps réel" dans tactics ... enfin personne le mettait j'imagine mais bon ...

Ils ont tout béthesdés fallout ... :'(

De toute façon, je le savais ...  ::(:

----------


## Pluton

> Attends, on a pas encore exploré les cratères genre le Rayon.


Putain si y'a un seul "donjon" où je retrouve le frisson de la visite du rayon, j'achète. ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

Mélanome => Ca me donne une idée de video merdique en mixant Oblivion et Fallout. "65 années durant, j'ai été empereur de Tamriel... Mais toutes les guerres se ressemblent." 
Ouais, en fait non.

----------


## Seboss

Aucune surprise dans ce Q&A (merci CPC à ce propos).
En revanche, je ne les imaginais pas se planter sur les aspects techniques, en plus de tout le reste.
Si c'est vraiment un ratage complet, on a pas fini de gloser chez NMA et la clique :P

----------


## Courtequeue

> Sinon, pour les ventes futures, je suis assez abasourdi par la prorportions de "omfg teddybear launchers, exploding corpses and nuke catapult, I'm so going to buy this game roflolololol!!11111" sur d'autres forums


Sans rire  ::huh::   ::mellow::  
Faut pas s'étonner si les éditeurs prennent les joueurs pour des cons après  ::|:

----------


## Sob

Je suis un peu attardé, mais.. y'avait pas une histoire de fallout MMO par Interplay ?

----------


## Mélanome

> Mélanome => Ca me donne une idée de video merdique en mixant Oblivion et Fallout. "65 années durant, j'ai été empereur de Tamriel... Mais toutes les guerres se ressemblent." 
> Ouais, en fait non.


Peut-être qu'au détour d'une ruelle on pourra buter Uriel Septim  ::lol::  !

Ou qu'il y aura une porte d'Oblivion au centre du rayon ...  ::|: 




> Sans rire   
> Faut pas s'étonner si les éditeurs prennent les joueurs pour des cons après


+1 ...

----------


## superlolo

> Mon anniversaire n'est pas un deuil bordayl.


Chanoir !

----------


## Mélanome

> Je suis un peu attardé, mais.. y'avait pas une histoire de fallout MMO par Interplay ?


Là au moins on sera sûr, y'aura pas de tour par tour ... et pas de VATS non plus ...

----------


## Courtequeue

> Je suis un peu attardé, mais.. y'avait pas une histoire de fallout MMO par Interplay ?


Y'a toujours.
Après la sortie de BoS sur console, l'arrêt de Van Buren, la vente de la licence à Bethesda, je crois que ce sera le dernier clou planté par Interplay dans le cercueil de Fallout  ::|:

----------


## Sob

Vous prenez Oblivion et Fallout dans le mauvais sens, dans l'histoire RP c'est Fallout le premier, Oblivion vient après, et en fait, la magie, c'est juste des gens qui manipulent l'energie radioactive. Et puis en fait notre perso dans Oblivion c'est l'arrière petit fils de notre perso Fallout.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

By Azura ! By Azura ! By Azura ! It's the grand Vault Dweller !!

----------


## Seboss

> Je suis un peu attardé, mais.. y'avait pas une histoire de fallout MMO par Interplay ?


Je pense que le cadavre de Fallout a été suffisamment profané comme ça pour ma part.
Faites que ce MMO fasse partie des très nombreuses fausses couches de ce secteur.

----------


## Sob

> Y'a toujours.
> Après la sortie de BoS sur console, l'arrêt de Van Buren, la vente de la licence à Bethesda, je crois que ce sera le dernier clou planté par Interplay dans le cercueil de Fallout


 Laisse moi juste un peu d'espoir de rejouer à un bon fallout sans ressortir mes vieux CD :/

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Non non le système de tactics était pareil que celui de fallout mais en beaucoup plus complet. Le VATS n'a RIEN à voir avec Fallout, si ce n'est juste viser les partie du corps, et encore ni les couilles ni les yeux


Je parlais de la partie ATB du système de Van Buren, pas du mode tour par tour... D'ailleurs, en parlant de ça, faut que je retente Tactics en jouant uniquement en tour par tour, ça changera peut-être mon opinion sur ce jeu.

----------


## Pluton

> Je parlais de la partie ATB du système de Van Buren, pas du mode tour par tour... D'ailleurs, en parlant de ça, faut que je retente Tactics en jouant uniquement en tour par tour, ça changera peut-être mon opinion sur ce jeu.


Quoi ??! tu as osé mettre en temps réel ???? BURN THE WITCH §§§

----------


## Mélanome

Y aura peut-être un endroit avec une porte dimensionnelle ... et paf ! on se retrouverait dans Tamriel !!!  ::lol:: 

Y'a pas une dark brotherhood dans fallout 3 ?
Parce qu'au moins y'aurait une bonne quête dans le jeu ... ou pas ... ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Vous prenez Oblivion et Fallout dans le mauvais sens, dans l'histoire RP c'est Fallout le premier, Oblivion vient après, et en fait, la magie, c'est juste des gens qui manipulent l'energie radioactive. Et puis en fait notre perso dans Oblivion c'est l'arrière petit fils de notre perso Fallout.


Holy shit, mais c'est bien sûr ! En fait les Habitants des Abris sont LA fameuse civilisation Dwemer éteinte dans les The Elder Scrolls !

----------


## Gros Con n°1

En tour par tour escouade, le système de combat de Tactics se rapproche pas mal de Jagged Alliance, mais bon, c'est trop loin dans ma mémoire.

----------


## superlolo

> Sans tomber dans l'acharnement le plus mesquin, même s'il avait été en partie réussi, tout le monde se serait accordé à dire "avant c'était mieux" ou "les 4 défauts présents c'est la faute de ces baltringues de consoleux". Aussi constructif que d'hab quoi.


Les gens qui font des généralités sont tous des cons

----------


## Pluton

Sans déconner, je pense que les quêtes les dialogues et les PNJ seront juste correct. Genre KOTOR grand max. C'est à dire un RPG moyen. Loin de Fallout, Torment et compagnie toutefois.
Le reste... de la merde en barre quoi.

----------


## Mélanome

> Je parlais de la partie ATB du système de Van Buren, pas du mode tour par tour... D'ailleurs, en parlant de ça, faut que je retente Tactics en jouant uniquement en tour par tour, ça changera peut-être mon opinion sur ce jeu.


 ::w00t::  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::XD::

----------


## ERISS

Fallout 3 est le cadeau (pourri?) d'adieu de Bethesda au PC?

----------


## Slayertom

Pendant ce temps la d'autres continuent d'améliorer les anciens fallout. Si je gagnes au loto j'embauche tous ces gars et leur paye le moteur de faces of war pour faire un RPG post apo (qui se vendera probablement a 3 exemplaires).

----------


## chenoir

Au monde, au monde

----------


## Pluton

> En tour par tour escouade, le système de combat de Tactics se rapproche pas mal de Jagged Alliance, mais bon, c'est trop loin dans ma mémoire.


J'ai joué aux 2 récemment, c'est assez proche.
Le top ce serait JA2 avec les tirs ciblés de FT et un JDR de haut niveau, pas forcément falloutien d'ailleurs.

----------


## Mélanome

> Sans déconner, je pense que les quêtes les dialogues et les PNJ seront juste correct. Genre KOTOR grand max. C'est à dire un RPG moyen. Loin de Fallout, Torment et compagnie toutefois.
> Le reste... de la merde en barre quoi.


Et même pas de la merde de brahmine ... au moins ça aurait pu nous faire décoller ...

C'est tellement proche d'Oblivion, que je suis sûr qu'on va réussir à trouver des pièces d'or sur un cadavre ... 

Voir même un livre du Mythic dawn ...

----------


## Pluton

> Et même pas de la merde de brahmine ... au moins ça aurait pu nous faire décoller ...
> 
> C'est tellement proche d'Oblivion, que je suis sûr qu'on va réussir à trouver des pièces d'or sur un cadavre ...


Ah non, z'ont eu la bonne idée de revenir aux Cap's. Déjà ça de pris.

----------


## Mr Sheep

Après Mass Effect et ce FO3, je crois qu'il est temps de créer un nouveau sigle. Que diriez-vous de RPS (Role Playing Shooter) ?

En tous cas, Bethesda ça à l'air de mieux en mieux. (Oblivion avait au moins le mérite de tout arracher techniquement à sa sortie)

----------


## chenoir

D'ailleurs pour en revenir à ce que je disais sur le survival post-apo, un jeu qui a vraiment l'air génial et que j'attend (le concept est trippant), c'est I'm Alive.

----------


## Mélanome

Je propose FFFFFRPBFFFF ...

Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking Role Playing Bethesda Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking ....

Mais ce n'est que mon avis ...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je pense que le cadavre de Fallout a été suffisamment profané comme ça pour ma part.
> Faites que ce MMO fasse partie des très nombreuses fausses couches de ce secteur.


Même avis concernant _Fallout Online_. Autant dire que l'idée de me retrouver dans une map de désert, en compagnie de 15 vault dwellers niveau 3 et 33 tribales niveau 5, à récolter 10 queues de radscorpion pour les échanger contre une armure en cuir, pendant que des messages genre "VDS BOZAR+10 PA CHER !!! 50000 CAPS LOL" ou "NEED BOS PALADIN PR KETE RAYON !!!1!" défilent à l'écran, ne m'enchante pas du tout.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Je propose FFFFFRPBFFFF ...
> 
> Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking Role Playing Bethesda Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking Fucking ....
> 
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis ...


 :^_^:

----------


## Mélanome

Ou FFPFS

Fucking First Person Fucking Shit ....

----------


## Pluton

> D'ailleurs pour en revenir à ce que je disais sur le survival post-apo, un jeu qui a vraiment l'air génial et que j'attend (le concept est trippant), c'est I'm Alive.


+1. Le seul MMO par lequel je pourrais être tenté ce serait un truc sans quêtes, sans PNJ, juste de la survie pure dans un univers hostile genre wasteland. Ça éviterai le syndrome quêtes de merde pour le remplacer par "survit toi et ton groupe, on verra ensuite".

----------


## Snakeshit

Bethesda a le contrat jusqu'à Fallout 6 à condition que Interplay ne coule pas, sinon c'est à vie...


Mass Effect a un gros avantage : on peut y jouer super casual ou un peu plus RP, c'est pas du Kotor mais ça écrase largement Oblviion par ses dialogues énormes (surtout leur mise en scène^^)!

Et puis bon, c'est toujours plus RP que la plupart des MMORPG qui sont des bacs à sables sans RP...et limités en plus!

Enfin bref, Emile, t'aurais pas pu tuer Bethesda pendant que tu y étais, tu aurais été un héros!

http://www.fract.org C'est du game sur forum, mais c'est du vrai  survival et les pas RP survivent pas longtemps (bon souvent vous soignez pas trop le RP au départ et vous l'améliorez quand vous passez le mois)!

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pendant ce temps la d'autres continuent d'améliorer les anciens fallout. Si je gagnes au loto j'embauche tous ces gars et leur paye le moteur de faces of war pour faire un RPG post apo (qui se vendera probablement a 3 exemplaires).


Inclus-moi dans la participation aux frais de ce noble projet.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Quoi ??! tu as osé mettre en temps réel ???? BURN THE WITCH §§§


Ben... C'est un peu ça qu'ils nous vendaient comme la grande innovation du jeu, hein.




> Y'a pas une dark brotherhood dans fallout 3 ?
> Parce qu'au moins y'aurait une bonne quête dans le jeu ... ou pas ...


Le lead designer de Fallout 3 est le concepteur des quêtes de la confrérie noire. La qualité des quêtes est le point qui m'inquiète le moins...

----------


## Pluton

> Ben... C'est un peu ça qu'ils nous vendaient comme la grande innovation du jeu, hein.


 ::mellow:: 
L'innovation c'est les graphismes, les combats plus tactiques, la gestion d'escouade, pas de RP.
Donc tu mets le tout en full T/T et tu en profite comme d'un bon petit tactical quoi.

Remarque j'y ai joué après les fallout en... 2005, alors la pub...

----------


## Charal

> D'ailleurs pour en revenir à ce que je disais sur le survival post-apo, un jeu qui a vraiment l'air génial et que j'attend (le concept est trippant), c'est I'm Alive.



Mouais, je suis sceptique pour ce jeu. 

Surtout que la moindre info est saupoudrée de Jade Raymond pour faire le cache misère.

Remember Assassin's Creed!

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bethesda a le contrat jusqu'à Fallout 6 à condition que Interplay ne coule pas, sinon c'est à vie...


Source ? Parce qu'à priori, ils ont acheté la license tout court, hein.

----------


## Slayertom

Interplay pourrait nous faire un bon mmo Post apo (il suffit d'imaginer Hordes en 3D et sans zombis pour se dire que c'est possible) mais surement pas un bon mmo Fallout. 
C'est le genre de jeux que j'imagine tres mal en multi, apres peut etre qu'interplay nous sortira une bonne surprise mais apres le fallout 3 de Bethesda, je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai beaucoup de mal a etre enthousiaste.

----------


## tarbanrael

> NEEEWWW REEECORRDDD !
> 
> Comme quoi, le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres 
> 
> edit :
> 
> 
> C'est un signe


elle est facile mais bon: "un signe de quoi?!" ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> L'innovation c'est les graphismes, les combats plus tactiques, la gestion d'escouade, pas de RP.
> Donc tu mets le tout en full T/T et tu en profite comme d'un bon petit tactical quoi.
> 
> Remarque j'y ai joué après les fallout en... 2005, alors la pub...


J'y ai joué à l'époque, et juste après m'être fait Commandos, donc autant dire que le côté tactical souffrait de la comparaison. Quand aux graphismes, ce que je leur reproche c'est de ne pas du tout ressembler à ce qu'ils devraient représenter, c'est à dire une région des Grands Lacs post-nucléaire.

Mais comme dit plus haut, je vais retenter en full T/T à la rentrée.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> http://fallout3.labrute.com/



 :;):   :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sans déconner, je pense que les quêtes les dialogues et les PNJ seront juste correct. Genre KOTOR grand max. C'est à dire un RPG moyen. Loin de Fallout, Torment et compagnie toutefois.
> Le reste... de la merde en barre quoi.


Euh ouais, les Kotor reste de bon rpg, et tu ne peux pas comparer les compétences d'écriture de Bioware et celles de Bethesda. Y'en a un qui a appris à utiliser un stylo, l'autre qui en est à dessiner sur des murs.

----------


## Augen13

> Ouais, enfin d'Oblivion ils ont gardés les orcs, les goules, les rats, les massues, les armures ... 
> 
> Un peu plus, ils mettaient des fantômes ...


Mort de rire

Aller courage. Ils peuvent pas faire pire que Oblivion. Il y aura au moin des dialogues.

----------


## Pluton

> Euh ouais, les Kotor reste de bon rpg, et tu ne peux pas comparer les compétences d'écriture de Bioware et celles de Bethesda. Y'en a un qui a appris à utiliser un stylo, l'autre qui en est à dessiner sur des murs.


Ouais mais Beth a très certainement fait un gros effort de ce côté.

----------


## Mélanome

> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/7919/vanburennr2.png


Vanburen au niveau 1 en plus ...  :;): 

Bravo !

----------


## Seboss

> Ah non, z'ont eu la bonne idée de revenir aux Cap's. Déjà ça de pris.


J'aurais préfèré qu'ils laissent carrément tomber la monnaie.
Utiliser des capsules de bouteilles comme monnaie dans un monde post-apocalyptique où l'on manque de tout, ça ne rime pas à grandchose, le concept même de monnaie ne veut plus rien dire.
Dans le cas de Fallout 1, ça s'inscrivait plutôt bien dans le monde, c'était un raccourci de gameplay et un clin d'oeil plaisant. Ca relevait du "metagaming" et ça ne m'a jamais dérangé.

Ici, j'aurais apprécié que Bethesda qui se targue d'apporter un regard neuf sur la franchise, implémente qqchose qui tienne un peu plus la route. Je sais pas moi, une "vraie" monnaie d'échange, de l'essence, de la bouffe, n'importe quoi. Ou des munitions tiens. Dans Fallout 1 et 2, je charriais autrement plus de bastos que de caps ou de dollars.

----------


## chenoir

Que diriez vous de crée un Survival MMO en vue à la première personne, dont le principe serait l'exploration d'un vaste monde post-apo (bien entendu) avec un système de zones de liberté entre des grandes quêtes. Comment expliquer ca? 

Un peu comme si, au tout début, on commencait dans une zone dépeuplée ou presque. Une zone de 10km/10km ouverte, avec un maximum de 200 personnes. Sur cette zone, chacun doit se construire une maison, chasser, pour construire un village, puis divers équipement comme une mine, etc..., avec les matériaux récupérés dans des ruines, voire en reconstruisant sur les ruines, etc... Donc réellement le monde serait façonné par les joueurs, les relations et la politique aussi (PvP interdit dans une même communauté car puni en fonction de la loi, bref, cadre à définir). 

Ensuite, une fois que le village a atteint un certain niveau de sophistication (défini en points qui se comptent en fonction du niveau des joueurs, du nombre d'équipements, de la stabilité politique), on ouvrirait le village (par un évenement scripté, par exemple les murs en béton qui entourait la terre promise ou se développe le village tombent sous les coups d'une armée de mortsvivants ou de mercenaires, qu'il faudrait que le village repousse) au reste du monde, qui serait composé d'une dizaine de villages similaires. Après chaque village peut opérer un rapprochement, une guerre, etc... 

Et à ce stade du jeu, les nouveaux arrivants peuvent se diversifier, par exemple un mec peut décider de quitter le village pour explorer les ruines, un autre peut créer une guilde de chasseurs, etc...

Oui c'est un pur fantasme, oui c'est délirant, oui j'aime ca et oui je suis un rêveur. Mais avec un bon roleplay ca serait vraiment excellent.

----------


## Mélanome

> Que diriez vous de crée un Survival MMO en vue à la première personne, dont le principe serait l'exploration d'un vaste monde post-apo (bien entendu) avec un système de zones de liberté entre des grandes quêtes. Comment expliquer ca? 
> 
> Un peu comme si, au tout début, on commencait dans une zone dépeuplée ou presque. Une zone de 10km/10km ouverte, avec un maximum de 200 personnes. Sur cette zone, chacun doit se construire une maison, chasser, pour construire un village, puis divers équipement comme une mine, etc..., avec les matériaux récupérés dans des ruines, voire en reconstruisant sur les ruines, etc... Donc réellement le monde serait façonné par les joueurs, les relations et la politique aussi (PvP interdit dans une même communauté car puni en fonction de la loi, bref, cadre à définir). 
> 
> Ensuite, une fois que le village a atteint un certain niveau de sophistication (défini en points qui se comptent en fonction du niveau des joueurs, du nombre d'équipements, de la stabilité politique), on ouvrirait le village (par un évenement scripté, par exemple les murs en béton qui entourait la terre promise ou se développe le village tombent sous les coups d'une armée de mortsvivants ou de mercenaires, qu'il faudrait que le village repousse) au reste du monde, qui serait composé d'une dizaine de villages similaires. Après chaque village peut opérer un rapprochement, une guerre, etc... 
> 
> Et à ce stade du jeu, les nouveaux arrivants peuvent se diversifier, par exemple un mec peut décider de quitter le village pour explorer les ruines, un autre peut créer une guilde de chasseurs, etc...
> 
> Oui c'est un pur fantasme, oui c'est délirant, oui j'aime ca et oui je suis un rêveur. Mais avec un bon roleplay ca serait vraiment excellent.


Oh ... the sims !!!  ::o:

----------


## Crusader

Nan mais stop , y'a quoi d'inquiétant dans cette news.

Arettez de faire vos hate boys sur les réponses qu'a mec qu'a joué sur une beta et qui partait déja avec déja des apprioris négatives sur le jeu.

Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner, il a pas pu tester grand chose en une demi heure, et les réponses qu'ils donnent son evasives et peuvent très bien etre corrigés par un patch ou un mod

----------


## chenoir

Pas exactement  ::sad::

----------


## Mélanome

> Nan mais stop , y'a quoi d'inquiétant dans cette news.
> 
> Arettez de faire vos hate boys sur les réponses qu'a mec qu'a joué sur une beta et qui partait déja avec déja des apprioris négatives sur le jeu.
> 
> Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner, il a pas pu tester grand chose en une demi heure, et les réponses qu'ils donnent son evasives et peuvent très bien etre corrigés par un patch ou un mod


Oh .. un bethesdien !!!  ::o:

----------


## Pluton

> Nan mais stop , y'a quoi d'inquiétant dans cette news.
> 
> Arettez de faire vos hate boys sur les réponses qu'a mec qu'a joué sur une beta et qui partait déja avec déja des apprioris négatives sur le jeu.
> 
> Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner, il a pas pu tester grand chose en une demi heure, et les réponses qu'ils donnent son evasives et peuvent très bien etre corrigés par un patch ou un mod



Lalilala
Le genre de post aussi con que "Bethesda say caca lol !"

----------


## Crusader

Va te palucher sur ton Stalker, Pluton, mais arette de ramener ton fiel a propos de Fallout III tout le temps..

Tout comme tes amis hate boys d'ailleurs.

On a pas le droit de laisser sa chance au jeu?

Nan faut le condamner sur quelques phrases d'Emile Zoulou dont la subjectivité n'a pas l'air d'etre le fort ::|: 

Sur ce que j'ai vu ca a l'air très réussi, ils ont conservé le système de tour par tour en l'intégrant a un fps, l'ambiance est la, bref attendons de voir les dialogues et le scénario plus en profondeur avant de juger

----------


## Pluton

> Va te palucher sur ton Stalker, Pluton, mais arette de ramener ton fiel a propos de Fallout III tout le temps. C


Mmmh, je t'aime bien toi.

----------


## chenoir

Il a raison. Après tout, qu'y a t-il d'inquiétant dans le fait d'apprendre que fallout 3 sera un Oblivion avec des flingues dans un monde plus petit, avec toujours autant d'absurdité de gameplay? Non sérieusement je vois pas pourquoi on s'inquiète  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

Violez-le ! Pendez-le ! Brûlez-le ! 
Et violez-le encore une fois après !  :B):

----------


## Pierronamix

> Oh .. un bethesdien !!!


Hey, même moi je défends plus le jeu !  ::o: 

Quand même pour offrir : 

@Crusader : Tu portes bien ton pseudo, réussir a convaincre ici que Fallout 3 pourrait être sympa, c'est une croisade.

Et même moi, qui le défendait encore il y a quelques semaines, je peux plus.

Toutes les infos de Zoulou me font grincer des dents, c'est clairement pas engageant.

----------


## Mélanome

> Va te palucher sur ton Stalker, Pluton, mais arette de ramener ton fiel a propos de Fallout III tout le temps..
> 
> Tout comme tes amis hate boys d'ailleurs.
> 
> On a pas le droit de laisser sa chance au jeu?
> 
> Nan faut le condamner sur quelques phrases d'Emile Zoulou dont la subjectivité n'a pas l'air d'etre le fort


Ah ouais ... the sims en MMO, génial !  ::o:

----------


## Sob

> Violez-le ! Pendez-le ! Brûlez-le ! 
> Et violez-le encore une fois après !


 Peut être que nos penis feront du FAST TRAVEL dans son rectum.

----------


## Pluton

> Va te palucher sur ton Stalker, Pluton, mais arette de ramener ton fiel a propos de Fallout III tout le temps..
> 
> Tout comme tes amis hate boys d'ailleurs.
> 
> On a pas le droit de laisser sa chance au jeu?
> 
> Nan faut le condamner sur quelques phrases d'Emile Zoulou dont la subjectivité n'a pas l'air d'etre le fort


Yeah, je suis un "hateboy" cool. Je savais pas, mais heureusement que tu es là. Je jouais à Oblivion y'a encore 2 semaines, dugland, alors que Stalker ça fait bien 2 mois que j'y ai pas touché.
Yeah, hateboy, putain la grande classe.

Connard.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Crusader : je trouve que justement Zoulou à été assez ouvert, il a donné des raisons quand il était déçus, ou intéressé par quelque chose. J'aimerais me dire "ouiiiiiiii", mais la je peux pas, c'est pas possible. 

Chenoir : ton projet est sympa comme tout dis donc. En fait ce qui serait génial, c'est d'avoir un jeu en ligne basé sur ce genre de principe, et ce que tu décris serait une zone de départ pour des groupes de, euh maximum 200 personnes, oui, et quand le niveau d'ensemble des joueurs atteint un seuil critique, hop, on ouvre au monde. Les quêtes se gèrerait dans l'idéal entre joueur (tient, on aurait besoin de venin de Radscorpion pour en donner au medic qui nous donnerait alors un antidote). 
Le défis serait non plus de créer une culture pré établie, mais plutôt de créer un environnement qui réagirait aux actions des joueurs dans leurs ensembles. 
Bon ensuite ce serait un truc pour roleux pur et dur dans cet état, vu qu'aucun guide n'existerait, ni PNJ ni rien. Mais l'idée est plaisante...

----------


## Crusader

> Il a raison. Après tout, qu'y a t-il d'inquiétant dans le fait d'apprendre que fallout 3 sera un Oblivion avec des flingues dans un monde plus petit, avec toujours autant d'absurdité de gameplay? Non sérieusement je vois pas pourquoi on s'inquiète


Un monde plus petit s'il est vraiment consistant ne me dérange pas.

Tu dois bien kiffer boiling point alors. 
Ha non désolé c'est une daube, bien jouer.

----------


## Dark Fread

Surtout que les fanboys Fallout qui se transforment en hateboy Fallout 3, c'est pas très cohérent  :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Un monde plus petit s'il est vraiment consistant ne me dérange pas.
> 
> Tu dois bien kiffer boiling point alors. 
> Ha non désolé c'est une daube, bien jouer.


Hey Boiling Point une fois patché, c'était pas dégueulasse.

----------


## MrBumble

Traduction en cours pour une jolie frontpage chez NMA...Merci les gars  :B): 
A force de traduire des previews aussi négatives ( ils ont fait un jeu pourri avec une licence géniale, ils assument ... ) je vais finir ennemi numéro un chez Bethsoft. Mouarf.

----------


## Pluton

> Un monde plus petit s'il est vraiment consistant ne me dérange pas.
> 
> Tu dois bien kiffer boiling point alors.


Moi j'aime pas les gens qui prétendent savoir mieux que toi ce que tu aimes, comment tu penses, parce qu'ils n'ont pas la patience de lire tes argumentations et tes posts.
Vous aimez ça vous ?
Moi ça me fout en rogne.

----------


## Mélanome

> Bon ensuite ce serait un truc pour roleux pur et dur dans cet état, vu qu'aucun guide n'existerait, ni PNJ ni rien. Mais l'idée est plaisante...


Et donc du coup ... ça marcherait pas ... les rôlistes sont pas pour les mmo ... 

D'ailleurs la preuve, quand j'écris "rôliste", mon correcteur d'orthographe rectifie en "soliste" ...  :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Moi j'aime pas les gens qui prétendent savoir mieux que toi ce que tu aimes, comment tu penses, parce qu'ils n'ont pas la patience de lire tes argumentations et tes posts.
> Vous aimez ça vous ?
> Moi ça me fout en rogne.


Il a quand même réussi a t'énerver en 2 posts, alors qu'en une discussion sur le même sujet avec moi, t'étais resté calme.  :^_^: 
L'est grand comme garçon, poli et tout.

----------


## Crusader

> Surtout que les fanboys Fallout qui se transforment en hateboy Fallout 3, c'est pas très cohérent


Surtout que c'est les premiers qui viendront l'acheter .
Mais nan, on est France, faut critiquer , et ca permet de se distinguer de la masse , ca fait plus élitisme. ::rolleyes:: 

Bref retourner jouer a Fallout 2 si vous etes pas content, mais ne venez pas flammer et dégouter ceux qui attendent vraiment le jeu

----------


## Pluton

> Il a quand même réussi a t'énerver en 2 posts, alors qu'en une discussion sur le même sujet avec moi, t'étais resté calme. 
> L'est grand comme garçon, poli et tout.


Ouais,y fait chaud là où j'me trouve, j'vais bouger.




> Surtout que c'est les premiers qui viendront l'acheter .
> Mais nan, on est France, faut critiquer , et ca permet de se distinguer de la masse , ca fait plus élitisme.
> 
> Bref retourner jouer a Fallout 2 si vous etes pas content, mais ne venez pas flammer et dégouter ceux qui attendent vraiment le jeu


 :^_^: 
Ce type est un fake.

----------


## Mr Sheep

> Et même moi, qui le défendait encore il y a quelques semaines, je peux plus.


Moi pareil. Plus ça va, plus c'est dur de défendre Fallout 3. Avant on pouvait dire, ouais ça pas vraiment être un fallout, mais ça peut être bon quand même.
Maintenant, il est même difficile de se dire que le jeu va être bon.

----------


## Seboss

@Crusader

Si je comprends bien :
- on ne peut pas juger le jeu sur ce que nous en disent les dévs ni sur les vidéos
- je ne peux juger que si j'achète le jeu et que j'y joue (pérennisant au passage le travail des devs)
- et encore à condition de finir le jeu de fond en comble

c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Surtout que c'est les premiers qui viendront l'acheter .
> Mais nan, on est France, faut critiquer , et ca permet de se distinguer de la masse , ca fait plus élitisme.
> 
> Bref retourner jouer a Fallout 2 si vous etes pas content, mais ne venez pas flammer et dégouter ceux qui attendent vraiment le jeu


Ah, la je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas la peine de dégouter ceux qui attendent le jeu.

Maintenant, t'es sur CPC, donc tu viens un peu chercher le baton...

Autrement, qu'est ce que t'attends vraiment du jeu ?

(alalala le couplet sur la france, toujours aussi drôle.)

@ Mr Sheep : Exactement.

----------


## Mélanome

> Surtout que les fanboys Fallout qui se transforment en hateboy Fallout 3, c'est pas très cohérent


Ah ben oui ... parce que c'est pratiquement le même nom, donc on voit pas pourquoi on râlerait ...  ::|: 

C'est pas du tout le même jeu crâne d'oeuf ...  ::(:

----------


## alonzobistro

> Va te palucher sur ton Stalker, Pluton ...


T'as le droit d'avoir un avis différent sur Fallout III, c'est même plutôt rafraichissant mais par contre tu calmes le jeu sur le ton. Merci d'avance ...

----------


## chenoir

Ah, mais c'est très simple de réaliser ce projet. Attend le prochain holocauste nucléaire (dans 10-15 ans), pour voir.

Plus sérieusement, avec un mec qui superviserai l'évolution de la population correctement, déclencherai de lui même des évènements à travers le monde du jeu sans tenir compte d'un village en particulier (donc réellement quelque chose qui porte atteinte à l'ensemble de la population du jeu), on peut arriver à un jeu évolutif qui force le roleplay (et ceux qui sont pas roleplay, on les vire à grand coup de pieds dans le cul).

Et pis il faudrait surtout (et la ca serait l'objectif du jeu), comprendre ce qui a pu arriver au monde, pourquoi telle ou telle anomalie existe, en explorant le monde, en tombant au hasard sur une valise oubliée dans un désert, en tombant sur des ruines secrètes (avec interdiction de dévoiler à l'ensemble du serveur ou qu'elles se trouvent). Le tout ne ne pouvant pas faire porter sa voix dans le jeu à plus de 200m (donc réellement ne pouvoir parler qu'à ceux qui sont devant soit).

----------


## Pluton

> @Crusader
> 
> Si je comprends bien :
> - on ne peut pas juger le jeu sur ce que nous en disent les dévs ni sur les vidéos
> - je ne peux juger que si j'achète le jeu et que j'y joue (pérennisant au passage le travail des devs)
> - et encore à condition de finir le jeu de fond en comble
> 
> c'est bien ça ?


T'oublies :
- qu'on est tous des fanboys de Fallout 2
- qu'on est tous des hateboys de Fallout 3
- chenoir aime Boiling point
- Je me paluche sur STALKER
- En critiquant on gâche le plaisir des cons.
- Zoulou est influencé par ses lecteurs

----------


## Mélanome

> Surtout que c'est les premiers qui viendront l'acheter .


Tu peux toujours y conter ... Bethesda m'auront pas deux fois ...  ::(: 
J'y jouerait même pas à ce jeu ... de toute façon c'est pas un jeu, c'est une bouse ...

----------


## Crusader

> Crusader : je trouve que justement Zoulou à été assez ouvert, il a donné des raisons quand il était déçus, ou intéressé par quelque chose. J'aimerais me dire "ouiiiiiiii", mais la je peux pas, c'est pas possible. 
> 
> Chenoir : ton projet est sympa comme tout dis donc. En fait ce qui serait génial, c'est d'avoir un jeu en ligne basé sur ce genre de principe, et ce que tu décris serait une zone de départ pour des groupes de, euh maximum 200 personnes, oui, et quand le niveau d'ensemble des joueurs atteint un seuil critique, hop, on ouvre au monde. Les quêtes se gèrerait dans l'idéal entre joueur (tient, on aurait besoin de venin de Radscorpion pour en donner au medic qui nous donnerait alors un antidote). 
> Le défis serait non plus de créer une culture pré établie, mais plutôt de créer un environnement qui réagirait aux actions des joueurs dans leurs ensembles. 
> Bon ensuite ce serait un truc pour roleux pur et dur dans cet état, vu qu'aucun guide n'existerait, ni PNJ ni rien. Mais l'idée est plaisante...


L'avis de Zoulou ne vaut rien, suffit de voir le forum, si on apprécie les quelques infos sur Fallout III on se fait lyncher, Zoulou va dans la mouvance de ses lecteurs, ils leurs donnent les infos qu'ils voulaient avoir pour donner un bon vieux flame ou tous les Hate boys viennent s'en donner a coeur joie

----------


## Pluton

> L'avis de Zoulou ne vaut rien, suffit de voir le forum, si on apprécie les quelques infos sur Fallout III on se fait lyncher, Zoulou va dans la mouvance de ses lecteurs, ils leurs donnent les infos qu'ils voulaient avoir pour donner un bon vieux flame ou tous les Hate boys viennent s'en donner a coeur joie


Hate boy ça n'existe pas.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Et donc du coup ... ça marcherait pas ... les rôlistes sont pas pour les mmo ... 
> 
> D'ailleurs la preuve, quand j'écris "rôliste", mon correcteur d'orthographe rectifie en "soliste" ...


Bah c'est effectivement un peu le problème. Déjà qu'en 10 ans j'ai trouver personne pour jouer avec moi à Delta Green, alors bon, motiver des milliers de gens à devoir se débrouiller sans grosse flèche. Grmbl. 

Ou alors faudrait des maitre de jeu infiltré, ce qui rendrait l'abo prohibitif niveau financier.

Soit. 
Fallout 3, ça s'annonce quand même pas très jouasse si on honnête. Alors que même en vue à la première personne, l'univers de Fallout est profondément intéressant.
C'est un peu comme le cyberpunk, c'est aussi profondément intéressant, mais ça n'a pas produit beaucoup de bon jeu, même pas en vue isométrique.

----------


## John Kay

> Arettez de faire vos hate boys [...] Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner


Mia Frye ?  ::mellow:: 

Le truc qui semble vraiment faire chier (ça a souvent été un défaut chez Beth) c'est le vide sidéral question PNJ. Dans les premiers Fallout les trois quarts des gens sortaient des phrases idiotes sans qu'on puisse vraiment dialoguer mais au moins y avait du monde. Rien de plus fun de croiser des caravanes ou des marchands ambulant en parcourant la map. 

Là, même dans les villes ou dans les ruines il semble n'y avoir personne. 
Ils doivent vraiment être agoraphobes chez Beth. Angoraphobe aussi, vu qu'il n'y a pas un chat.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu peux toujours y conter ... Bethesda m'auront pas deux fois ... 
> J'y jouerait même pas à ce jeu ... de toute façon c'est pas un jeu, c'est une bouse ...


 ::happy2::  

Moi j'aime bien Mélanome, il est frais et pur comme un yogourt norvégien.

----------


## Crusader

> @Crusader
> 
> Si je comprends bien :
> - on ne peut pas juger le jeu sur ce que nous en disent les dévs ni sur les vidéos
> - je ne peux juger que si j'achète le jeu et que j'y joue (pérennisant au passage le travail des devs)
> - et encore à condition de finir le jeu de fond en comble
> 
> c'est bien ça ?


Tu peut émettre des doutes mais venir dire que ce jeu va etre une daube en se basant sur des donnés non vérifiables ca non. Désolé mais le lynchage a tout va ca me gave. Surtout pour un jeu que j'attend avec impatience

----------


## Logan

> Bref retourner jouer a Fallout 2 si vous etes pas content, mais ne venez pas flammer et dégouter ceux qui attendent vraiment le jeu


Who putain, toi, je te connais pas, mais je t'adore déjà.  ::wub:: 

: sort le pop corn :

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Bref retourner jouer a Fallout 2 si vous etes pas content, mais ne venez pas flammer et dégouter ceux qui attendent vraiment le jeu


Personne n'est là pour descendre le jeu juste pour le fun. C'est juste un putain de constat : Fallout s'annonce mal.

----------


## Crusader

> T'as le droit d'avoir un avis différent sur Fallout III, c'est même plutôt rafraichissant mais par contre tu calmes le jeu sur le ton. Merci d'avance ...


Pluton qui m'insulte de connard mais tout baigne ::rolleyes:: 

Modération a sens unique ::huh::

----------


## Pluton

> Tu peut émettre des doutes mais venir dire que ce jeu va etre une daube en se basant sur des donnés non vérifiables ca non. Désolé mais le lynchage a tout va ca me gave. Surtout pour un jeu que j'attend avec impatience


Bah écoute, c'est bien, attends-le, personne t'en empêche  ::huh::

----------


## Morgoth

> Tu peut émettre des doutes mais venir dire que ce jeu va etre une daube en se basant sur des donnés non vérifiables ca non. Désolé mais le lynchage a tout va ca me gave. Surtout pour un jeu que j'attend avec impatience


Non mais ça, ça marchait encore avant la sortie d'Oblivion. Plus maintenant.

----------


## Pluton

> Pluton qui m'insulte de connard mais tout baigne
> 
> Modération a sens unique


Moi je sais parler. "J'insulte pas de connard", ça n'existe pas. :B):

----------


## alonzobistro

Bon, les commentaires hateboys / fanboys c'est fini ! Vous serez bien aimables de commentez le jeu et rien que le jeu. Tout contrevenant se verra offrir un stage bronzage au beau soleil de juillet. Merci de vôtre attention ...

----------


## Crusader

> Personne n'est là pour descendre le jeu juste pour le fun. C'est juste un putain de constat : Fallout s'annonce mal.


Parce que la carte est plus petite mais 100 mieux réalisés?
Parce que le système de combat sera dynamique contrairement a Fallout I qui était chiant a mourir ::huh:: 

Que sait ton au juste de Fallout III, pas grand chose de négatif honnetement

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, c'est bon les deux, on vous dérange pas ?

----------


## Mélanome

> L'avis de Zoulou ne vaut rien, suffit de voir le forum, si on apprécie les quelques infos sur Fallout III on se fait lyncher, Zoulou va dans la mouvance de ses lecteurs, ils leurs donnent les infos qu'ils voulaient avoir pour donner un bon vieux flame ou tous les Hate boys viennent s'en donner a coeur joie


Ben oui, ce pauvre zoulou est un vendu, il n'a pas d'avis c'est sûr ...

T'es sûr que t'a pas créé ton compte exprès pour défendre fallout 3 ?  ::blink:: 

T'es du département marketing de Bethesda ?  ::blink:: 

Ou t'es aveugle ... si non, au choix ... ::(:

----------


## Logan

> Pluton qui m'insulte de connard mais tout baigne
> 
> Modération a sens unique


Clad est de retour non di diou !!!

----------


## Dark Fread

J'avoue, j'achèterai Fallout 3 *esquive distraitement des tirs de turbo-plasma*

Mais c'est uniquement parce que je n'ai pas acheté Oblivion, et ça ne m'empêche(ra) pas de critiquer Fallout 3. D'ailleurs j'édite ma signature.

----------


## chenoir

Tiens, tout ca me fait penser que j'ai jamais réussi à me procurer Boiling Point. Alors qu'avec les patches il a l'air de valoir ses 5 euros (environ).

----------


## Crusader

> Bah écoute, c'est bien, attends-le, personne t'en empêche


Je vient sur ce site pour avoir des infos concrétes, et la je tombe sur ce post d'Emile Zoulou qui est condensé d'une vision dénué de toute objectivité, totalement tourné dans le sens négatif(les infos positives se font bien rare comme par hasard).

Bref, pour ceux qui comme moi aimeraient en avoir plus c'est ce que j'apelle du l'acharnement médiatique dont Bethseda est victime depuis le soit disant ratage d'oblivion

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Parce que la carte est plus petite mais 100 mieux réalisés?
> Parce que le système de combat sera dynamique contrairement a Fallout I qui était chiant a mourir
> 
> Que sait ton au juste de Fallout III, pas grand chose de négatif honnetement


C'est marrant parceque tu ne sais rien de Fallout 1 et 2 non plus.
On sait que : 1 - ) Les combats seront chiants à mourrir ( re-regarde les vidéos. Si )
2-) La carte sera plus petite qu'Oblivion.

J'ai, comme toi, attendu avec impatience, ce jeu, et espéré, aujourd'hui, j'espère plus rien, ça fait pas de moi un "hateboy".
Dernière chose, parle en français, s'il te plaît.

----------


## Pluton

Sérieux, je pense l'acheter en occaze genre à 10€ par curiosité, pour voir s'ils se sont défoncés sur le scénario etc...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tiens, tout ca me fait penser que j'ai jamais réussi à me procurer Boiling Point. Alors qu'avec les patches il a l'air de valoir ses 5 euros (environ).


Ouais c'est ce qui me semble.

A voir.

Mais Mercenaries 2 le mois prochain.

@ Crusader : Pour ce qui est de l'acharnement médiatique, fait un tour rapide sur GT/IGN/Gamespot, ils ne tarissent pas d'éloges pour Fallout 3.

Donc bon, CPC versus le reste de la presse, je pense que niveau puissance médiatique...

----------


## BSRobin

> Sur ce que j'ai vu [...] ils ont *conservé le système de tour par tour* en l'intégrant a un fps


Non. Change de zyeux.

----------


## Mélanome

> Bon, les commentaires hateboys / fanboys c'est fini ! Vous serez bien aimables de commentez le jeu et rien que le jeu. Tout contrevenant se verra offrir un stage bronzage au beau soleil d'aout. Merci de vôtre attention ...


Ce jeu me semble assez mal parti il est vrai du moins au vus de ce qu'ils nous ont présenté à l'E3 ...

Tout jugement hâtif est cependant inapproprié avant le test définitif de M. Boulon dans le Canard de la rentrée ...

...


...

J'ai bon ?  ::blink::

----------


## Mr Sheep

> Que sait ton au juste de Fallout III, pas grand chose de négatif honnetement


Bin, c'est moche, c'est vide, l'IA est à la rue, la carte est plus petite qu'Oblivion, l'interface sera probablement peu adaptée au PC... etc, etc.

ça en fait des points négatifs et (plutôt) objectifs.

----------


## chenoir

Concernant la carte plus petite, j'ai déja expliqué, mais je réexplique: C'est plus petit d'accord, en soit c'est pas génant. Maintenant, c'est du post apo. Et généralement quand t'as eu un holocauste nucléaire quelque part, t'as peu de chances d'avoir une telle concentration de bunker/villes/ruines/washington sur un carré de 25km². Le post-apo dans mon esprit c'est un grand désert (qui pour le jeu pourrait être réduit à 100 km²) avec des arbres morts, des récifs et des dunes, par ci par la des restes de villes en cendres, et de part et d'autre des regroupement de survivants en petite communauté (d'ailleurs à ce sujet, je le redis, la principale capitale de la région post-apo, qui compte 20 maisons et autant d'habitants, c'est aussi risible que la cité impériale, capitale de Nirn dans Oblivion, qui compte 50 habitants à tout casser et 50 maison (et encore, en comptant les bidonvilles du port).).

----------


## Crusader

> Ben oui, ce pauvre zoulou est un vendu, il n'a pas d'avis c'est sûr ...
> 
> T'es sûr que t'a pas créé ton compte exprès pour défendre fallout 3 ? 
> 
> T'es du département marketing de Bethesda ? 
> 
> Ou t'es aveugle ... si non, au choix ...


Parce que tu croit que ton avis est majoritaire chez les gamers ::blink:: 
Tu prétend connaitre la vérité quand a savoir si Fallout III sera oui ou non un bon jeu? ::blink:: 

La vérité c'est que vous formez une minorité, des ouins ouins y'en a toujours eu dans les gros hits comme Baldur's Gate II , ca ne les a pas empeché d'etre reconnu comme des références.

Bref je ne m'en fait pas

----------


## Cooking Momo

C'est quand la dernière fois qu'un jeu a déclenché une telle passion sur canardplus?

Je ne me souviens même pas d'un post spécial Question-Réponses.. Et pourtant je suis depuis..bah...le début quoi, mais pas toujours assidûment

----------


## Slayertom

> Nan mais stop , y'a quoi d'inquiétant dans cette news.
> 
> Arettez de faire vos hate boys sur les réponses qu'a mec qu'a joué sur une beta et qui partait déja avec déja des apprioris négatives sur le jeu.
> 
> Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner, il a pas pu tester grand chose en une demi heure, et les réponses qu'ils donnent son evasives et peuvent très bien etre corrigés par un patch ou un mod


Non mais c'est claire attendez la sortie pour "whinner" quoi que ca veuille dire !

----------


## Crusader

> Ouais c'est ce qui me semble.
> 
> A voir.
> 
> Mais Mercenaries 2 le mois prochain.
> 
> @ Crusader : Pour ce qui est de l'acharnement médiatique, fait un tour rapide sur GT/IGN/Gamespot, ils ne tarissent pas d'éloges pour Fallout 3.
> 
> Donc bon, CPC versus le reste de la presse, je pense que niveau puissance médiatique...


 ::(: 
Normal, c'est peut etre des sites qui ont un peu plus  d'expérience dans le niveau du jeu vidéo que vous.
Mais quand je vois les nombreux forums de discussions pollués par un attroupement de fans débiles se réclamant du 1 et du 2 , ca me fait sourire

----------


## Pierronamix

> Normal, c'est peut etre des sites qui ont un peu plus  d'expérience dans le niveau du jeu vidéo que vous.
> Mais quand je vois les nombreux forums de discussions pollués par un attroupement de fans débiles se réclamant du 1 et du 2 , ca me fait sourire


Ah non raté, CPC est peuplé d'ancien de Joystick, qui est un poil plus vieux que internet.  ::happy2:: 

Ne m'incluant pas dans les fanboy/hateboy, je ne prends rien mal, mais je ne serais trop te conseiller d'utiliser un ton plus civil, sinon bah tu vas dégager je pense.  ::):

----------


## Guest62019

> Mais quand je vois les nombreux forums de discussions pollués par un attroupement de fans débiles se réclamant du 1 et du 2 , ca me fait sourire


Ouais mais ici c'est pas un forum (à moins que tu parles du journal et là tu passes vraiment pour un abruti) comme les autres. On est généralement des connaisseurs du JV (bon Zoulou je sais pas  :^_^: ).

D'ailleurs tu dois avoir un peu de caca derrière les oreilles.

----------


## chenoir

C'est sur quel site déja qu'un journaliste avait été viré parce qu'il avait été contre les ordres de sa rédaction, payée pour que Kane & Lynch soit encensé dans les critiques  ::siffle:: ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner, il a pas pu tester grand chose en une demi heure, et les réponses qu'ils donnent son evasives et peuvent très bien etre corrigés par un patch ou un mod


D'un autre côté il a pas tout-à-fait tort quand même, imaginez une demi-heure sur le début de Fallout 2, vous ressortez : "Non mais c'est quoi cette merde où on met 45 coups de poings pour en réussir 3 et qu'il en faut 5 pour buter une fourmi".  :B):

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est sur quel site déja qu'un journaliste avait été viré parce qu'il avait été contre les ordres de sa rédaction, payée pour que Kane & Lynch soit encensé dans les critiques ?


Gamespot nan ?

----------


## Capitaine Banane

> D'un autre côté il a pas tout-à-fait tort quand même, imaginez une demi-heure sur le début de Fallout 2, vous ressortez : "Non mais c'est quoi cette merde où on met 45 coups de poings pour en réussir 3 et qu'il en faut 5 pour buter une fourmi".


Oui mais c'est une GROSSE fourmi.
Edit : Et pis on peut y donner des coups de lattes dans ses burnes de fourmi, et ça, c'est la marque d'un grand jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Ah oui voila. Ceux qui sont objectifs et ont plus d'expérience dans le milieu du jeu vidéo. Merci Captain'

----------


## John Kay

> D'un autre côté il a pas tout-à-fait tort quand même, imaginez une demi-heure sur le début de Fallout 2, vous ressortez : "Non mais c'est quoi cette merde où on met 45 coups de poings pour en réussir 3 et qu'il en faut 5 pour buter une fourmi".


Oui mais ça n'empêche pas que le monde semble désespérément vide et qu'il suffise de quelques coups de batte et d'une grenade pour tuer une trilogie de super mutant. (des super petits mutants peut-être ?)
Mais bon, on verra bien.  ::):

----------


## Guest62019

> Ah oui voila. Ceux qui sont objectifs et ont plus d'expérience dans le milieu du jeu vidéo. Merci Captain'


Décone pas, Kane & Lynch a été injustement jugé. C'est un grand jeu qui bouleverse tout les fondamentaux vidéoludiques.

Fallout 3 en sera de même.

----------


## chenoir

Bah, moi je tue un Klingon en facilement un coup de couteau hein. Facilement. Suffit de les prendres quand ils sortent du ventre de leurs mères (par contre, la mère elle, elle est plus dure à tuer, et un peu (beaucoup) plus dangereuse surtout).  ::siffle::

----------


## Crusader

> Oui mais ça n'empêche pas que le monde semble désespérément vide et qu'il suffise de quelques coups de battes et d'une grenade pour tuer une trilogie de super mutant. (des super petits mutants peut-être ?)
> Mais bon, on verra bien.


Alors ca ca me fait marrer

Déja on a aucun précision sur le niveau de difficulté, ni sur les Mutants que le Zoulou est sensé avoir affronter. 
Bref aucun élement du combat,  mais ce qui compte c'est qu'il est tué 3 mutants alors qu'il est niveau 3, donc c'est nul( c'est vrais que les exploits ca arrivent jamais) ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Décone pas, Kane & Lynch a été injustement jugé. C'est un grand jeu qui bouleverse tout les fondamentaux vidéoludiques.
> 
> Fallout 3 en sera de même.


Ah ça, des fondements, il va en bosculer, avec du gravier, même  ::(:

----------


## chenoir

> Décone pas, Kane & Lynch a été injustement jugé. C'est un grand jeu qui bouleverse tout les fondamentaux vidéoludiques.
> 
> Fallout 3 en sera de même.


Comme Limbo of the Lost?

Enfin, en tous cas c'est justement parce qu'ils sont indépendants et qu'ils ne sont pas un "GRAND magazine du jeu vidéo" que les p'tits gars de canardPC peuvent garder leur objectivité. Et c'est pour pouvoir garder leur objectivité qu'ils sont devenus indépendants d'ailleurs si je me rappelle bien.

----------


## Crusader

> Ouais mais ici c'est pas un forum (à moins que tu parles du journal et là tu passes vraiment pour un abruti) comme les autres. On est généralement des connaisseurs du JV (bon Zoulou je sais pas ).
> 
> D'ailleurs tu dois avoir un peu de caca derrière les oreilles.


A parce qu'Ign et Gamespot y connaissent rien en jv? ::blink::

----------


## BSRobin

> Bref, pour ceux qui comme moi aimeraient en avoir plus c'est ce que j'apelle du l'acharnement médiatique dont Bethseda est victime depuis le soit disant ratage d'oblivion


C'est bien de pas balancer des concepts à tort et à travers.
Si je devais qualifier globalement l'acharnement médiatique dont Bethesda est victime depuis l'annonce de Fallout 3 et au fur et à mesure de la distillation d'info, ca serait d'une foultitude d'attaques à la brosse à reluire.
C'est pas une poignée d'opinions dubitatives et critiques dans une mer de "OMG!! NUKULAR LAUNCHER ! EPIC LOLZ !" qu'on peut qualifier d'acharnement médiatique sans être ridicule.
Rédacteurs != Forumeurs.

Je crois avoir vu un seul site publier un papier du genre "bon, comme Oblivion est sorti il y a un an, maintenant, avec le recul, objectivement, tout le monde ne se serait pas un peu enflammé en le qualifiant de BEST.GAME.EVAR ?" 
Et je ne sais plus si c'était destructoid ou the escapist, super "main stream" quoi comme media JV ...

----------


## Guest62019

> A parce qu'Ign et Gamespot y connaissent rien en jv?


IGN j'en sais rien

Mais Gamespot a perdu toute crédibilité depuis l'affaire Kane & Lynch.

Donc critique autant que tu veux mais arrêtes avec tes comparaisons foireuses.

Et je le répète, tu as du caca derrière les oreilles

----------


## Crusader

> C'est bien de pas balancer des concepts à tort et à travers.
> Si je devais qualifier globalement l'acharnement médiatique dont Bethesda est victime depuis l'annonce de Fallout 3 et au fur et à mesure de la distillation d'info, ca serait d'une foultitude d'attaques à la brosse à reluire.
> C'est pas une poignée d'opinions dubitatives et critiques dans une mer de "OMG!! NUKULAR LAUNCHER ! EPIC LOLZ !" qu'on peut qualifier d'acharnement médiatique sans être ridicule.
> Rédacteurs != Forumeurs.
> 
> Je crois avoir vu un seul site publier un papier du genre "bon, comme Oblivion est sorti il y a un an, maintenant, avec le recul, objectivement, tout le monde ne se serait pas un peu enflammé en le qualifiant de BEST.GAME.EVAR ?" 
> Et je ne sais plus si c'était destructoid ou the escapist, super "main stream" quoi comme media JV ...


Beau post d'orgueil démesuré, en quoi les critiques positives seraient toutes débiles(bien joué de résumer ceux qui attendent le jeu a Omg et lol au passage)?
Et en quoi ceux qui critiquent auraient t-ils plus de légitimé que les autres.?

----------


## Slayertom

> Oui mais c'est une GROSSE fourmi.
> Edit : Et pis on peut y donner des coups de lattes dans ses burnes de fourmi, et ça, c'est la marque d'un grand jeu


Je dirais meme c'est "une PUTAIN de grosse fourmi"

----------


## John Kay

> Alors ca ca me fait marrer
> 
> Déja on a aucun précision sur le niveau de difficulté, ni sur les Mutants que le Zoulou est sensé avoir affronter. 
> Bref aucun élement du combat,  mais ce qui compte c'est qu'il est tué 3 mutants alors qu'il est niveau 3, donc c'est nul( c'est vrais que les exploits ca arrivent jamais)


Bah écoute, il dit qu'il est niveau 3, qu'il affronte 3 super-mutants dont un armé d'une gatling dans les ruines de Washington (le centre nevralgique du jeu a priori), doublé d'une bestiole mutante qui par dessus vient chercher la castagne. A part de la mauvaise fois, je ne vois pas comment on peut expliquer l'issue de ce combat, même si je ne remet pas en question le talent de Zoulou  :^_^:

----------


## chenoir

> Alors ca ca me fait marrer
> 
> Déja on a aucun précision sur le niveau de difficulté, ni sur les Mutants que le Zoulou est sensé avoir affronter. 
> Bref aucun élement du combat, mais ce qui compte c'est qu'il est tué 3 mutants alors qu'il est niveau 3, donc c'est nul( c'est vrais que les exploits ca arrivent jamais)


Les exploits si, mais les miracles, dans un monde post-apo, bon. En l'occurence, une brute de 2,30 mètres de haut avec une gatling qui crache 4000 obus/minute et en face une brindille de 1,80m de haut avec un bout de bois un peu renforcé, j'aurais pas parié sur la brindille. Surtout quand on sait qu'il n'y a pas 1 mais 3 brutes de 2m30 de haut (bon, deux avec des gourdins cloutés, c'est vrai) et une bestiole similiradscorpion géante qui vient se greffer la dedans.

----------


## Courtequeue

'tain un croisé seul face à une horde d'incroyants !  ::wub::  c'est beau.
Aussi beau qu'un caniche attaquant une horde de pitbull  ::XD::

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon crusader, tu me saoûles.
T'es même pas foutu d'argumenter ta défense, tu te contentes d'un " menteur ! méchant ! incapables !".

Je comprends que tu sentes ton univers mis en péril parce que Fallout 3 à des chances de ne pas être un excellent jeu. Je comprends que tu sois obligé de te refugier dans le déni à tout prix. C'est tout à fait normal, comme de vouloir faire l'amour à sa mère devant un feu de cheminée. 

Mais, nous le jeu, on l'a vu, on a adoré oblivion, on a adoré fallout 1, 2 et tactics, et Fallout 3 semble mal barré en l'état.

Alors, tu dégages parce que comme je l'ai dit dans ma première ligne tu me saoûles.

----------


## chenoir

> 'tain un croisé seul face à une horde d'incroyants !  c'est beau.
> Aussi beau qu'un caniche attaquant une horde de pitbull


Ou qu'une brindille face à 3 supermutants de 2,30m de haut dont l'un avec une gatling  ::siffle::

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Les exploits si, mais les miracles, dans un monde post-apo, bon. En l'occurence, une brute de 2,30 mètres de haut avec une gatling qui crache 4000 obus/minute et en face une brindille de 1,80m de haut avec un bout de bois un peu renforcé, j'aurais pas parié sur la brindille. Surtout quand on sait qu'il n'y a pas 1 mais 3 brutes de 2m30 de haut (bon, deux avec des gourdins cloutés, c'est vrai) et une bestiole similiradscorpion géante qui vient se greffer la dedans.


Clair faut etre vraiment borné pour croire à un "exploit"

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ou qu'une brindille face à 3 supermutants de 2,30m de haut dont l'un avec une gatling


T'as oublié le machin mutant arachnide aussi.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Bon le vilain croisé a été banni dans l'outrespace, donc je repose ma question:

quel est le dernier jeu à avoir suscité autant d'engouement sur le forum, et accessoirement un post spécial questions et réponses ? De mémoire canardienne?

----------


## zurgo

> Le record de connectés est de 1 402, Aujourd'hui à 14h27.
> *CANARD PC EST UN TRES BON MAG ACHETEZ LE C'EST BON POUR LA SANTE.*
> (je veux etre rémunérés. maintenant.)


Commence déjà par arrêter de faire des fautes.  :^_^:

----------


## John Kay

> Bon le vilain croisé a été banni dans l'outrespace, donc je repose ma question:
> 
> quel est le dernier jeu à avoir suscité autant d'engouement sur le forum, et accessoirement un post spécial questions et réponses ? De mémoire canardienne?


Bioshock a eu droit à son q&r je crois bien et à pas mal d'engouement, mais je crois que la plupart des gens étaient unanimes question optimisme.

----------


## O.Boulon

On l'a fait pour crysis, bioshock, stalker et euh, je sais plus.

On en refera peut être une fin août sur Fallout quand j'y aurais rejoué à Leipzig.

----------


## Slayertom

Chenoir le jeux dont tu parle (dont je rêverais aussi qu'il sorte un jour) existe en version un peu plus simplifié jouable dans un navigateur.
En gros c'est une communauté de joueurs qui doit cooperer dans un monde post apo pour construire un village et metre en place des defense avant minuit. Car a minuit tous les jours, une horde de zombi attaques et l'issu dependera de l'organisation de la communauté.

C'est assez rigolo mais je voudrais bien le meme en 3D et avec un vraie gameplay.

le site: http://www.hordes.fr

----------


## chenoir

JE sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai le sentiment que crusader fera l'objet prochain d'un coulystrip bien senti dans le prochain canardPC. Du genre "le gros relou qui refusait de s'ouvrir les yeux" ou alors "le croisé saoulant"...

Edit : Oui, Hordes je sais, mais la c'est pas exactement la même chose. C'est pas juste de la gestion d'un village dont je parle, c'est du batissage de communauté, le rapport au monde post-apo et de la politique, etc... Enfin, ca reste un jeu de rôle en monde ouvert, mais avec du hordes dedans.

----------


## zurgo

> Je propose qu'on envoie le log de cette discussion avec le nombre d'invité et le nombre de messages de détresse de tous les participants à bethesda, histoire de leur faire prendre conscience.


Pas con. 

D'ailleurs je me demande quelle est la réaction aux previews de F3 sur les forums anglo-saxons..  ::blink:: 

Ah mais voilà une belle mission pour un preux journaliste. Zoulouuuu !  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, t'es toujours aussi balèze niveau analyse...

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Bioshock a eu droit à son q&r je crois bien et à pas mal d'engouement, mais je crois que la plupart des gens étaient unanimes question optimisme.





> On l'a fait pour crysis, bioshock, stalker et euh, je sais plus.
> 
> On en refera peut être une fin août sur Fallout quand j'y aurais rejoué à Leipzig.


Cinq you.

----------


## BSRobin

> Beau post d'orgueil démesuré, en quoi les critiques positives seraient toutes débiles(bien joué de résumer ceux qui attendent le jeu a Omg et lol au passage)?
> Et en quoi ceux qui critiquent auraient t-ils plus de légitimé que les autres.?


D'un point de vue rédacteurs, encore (rappel: rédacteurs != forumeurs)
1) S'il y a recouvrement partiel ou total entre ceux qui attendent le jeu avec impatience et ceux qui n'ont jamais joué à Fallout 1 et 2 (de manière avouée ou non - mais parfois transparente), mais qui ont adoré Oblivion sans y trouver beaucoup de défauts

2) S'il y a recouvrement partiel ou total entre ceux qui sont méfiants voire totalement désabusés et ceux qui ONT joué et adoré Fallout 1 et 2 ...

Alors j'en conclus que le 2eme groupe a plus de légitimité que le 1er concernant les qualités de Fallout 3 en tant que suite.

----------


## _Uriel_

Punaise, je me doutais que y'avait du ratage dans l'air, mais là, à moins d'engager tous les meilleurs codeurs de la planète pour corriger le tir avant la sortie, je vois pas comment on va pas se retrouver avec autre chose qu'une grosse bouse  ::|: .

Et encore... faudrait qu'ils aient l'intention de corriger le tir... :'(

Déçu... Mais d'une force.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Bon crusader, tu me saoûles.
> T'es même pas foutu d'argumenter ta défense, tu te contentes d'un " menteur ! méchant ! incapables !".
> 
> Je comprends que tu sentes ton univers mis en péril parce que Fallout 3 à des chances de ne pas être un excellent jeu. Je comprends que tu sois obligé de te refugier dans le déni à tout prix. C'est tout à fait normal, comme de vouloir faire l'amour à sa mère devant un feu de cheminée. 
> 
> Mais, nous le jeu, on l'a vu, on a adoré oblivion, on a adoré fallout 1, 2 et tactics, et Fallout 3 semble mal barré en l'état.
> 
> Alors, tu dégages parce que comme je l'ai dit dans ma première ligne tu me saoûles.


O.Boulon - 1

Crusader - 0

 ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je dirais meme c'est "une PUTAIN de grosse fourmi"


J'ai cru que personne allait la sortir. Dans mes bras  ::wub::

----------


## hot22shot

> Punaise, je me doutais que y'avait du ratage dans l'air, mais là, à moins d'engager tous les meilleurs codeurs de la planète pour corriger le tir avant la sortie, je vois pas comment on va pas se retrouver avec autre chose qu'une grosse bouse .
> 
> Et encore... faudrait qu'ils aient l'intention de corriger le tir... :'(
> 
> Déçu... Mais d'une force.



C'est pas tellement au niveau des coders que ça m'inquiète le plus. A mon avis c'est plutôt au niveau des leaders que ça a foiré, genre ils se sont un peu plantés de direction.
Même s'il est un peu tôt pour être déçu, on peut dire que c'est mal barré en se disant qu'on aimerai bien avoir tord.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Dites les canards, savez vous si Bethesda va fourguer un éditeur avec le jeu?...
Le jeu semble posséder des tares oblivionnesques mais bon s'il est modable, vous pensez pas qu'on pourra avoir un p'ti jeu fort sympa? (au bout d'1 an certes mais bon).
Suis-je le seul à penser que l'oblivion qui est sorti en mars/avril 2006 s'est bien amélioré depuis et qu'il mérite l'appellation de "bon jeu" (tout court)?

Le rapport de M.Zoulou répond aux questions qui étaient posées; les 3/4 d'entre elles sortaient d'esprits torturés quant à la venue du petit dernier de la famille et aux peurs que pouvaient provoquer le nom de Bethesda aux commandes. Alors voilà, y'a beaucoup de petits points noirs, et surtout un gros; l'IA mais bon ça ne nous a pas empêché de fouler les terres d'Oblivion comme des connards en manque de RPG solo... non? ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'ai cru que personne allait la sortir. Dans mes bras


Lapin compris  ::blink::

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour toutes ces réponses, c'est super sympa.
...*

*retourne jouer à S.T.A.L.K.E.R.**

----------


## Niark

rachat de licence à l'arrachée , développement ultra rapide à partir d'un jeu existant.. il fallait s'y attendre.
mais ce qui est important, c'est que ça fasse plein de brouzoufs sur console.

et pourquoi pas des perks à acheter avec des MSpoints aussi ?

----------


## chenoir

J'ai pas aimé Oblivion moi. Mais bon, j'ai joué à Gothic 3 en parallèle donc forcément j'étais influencé par l'ambiance, le level design et le roleplay qui se dégageait de G3

----------


## Super_Newbie

Waou ça poste encore sévère! Et il y a encore du monde -1. 
Sinon je pense que nous sommes tous déçus, tous simplement. On peut pas dire que nous n'attendions rien de Bethesda car Oblivion fut, à mon avis, un bon jeu quoiqu'on en dise et une claque visuelle. Alors, forcément, savoir qu'ils préparaient Fallout 3 m'avait plutôt réjouis à l'époque.
Et puis les premières vidéos de gameplay sont arrivées (étrangement tardives) ainsi que les premières réactions de testeurs (cf la preview de Boulon dans un précédent CPC) et là force et de constater que les espoirs furent déçus à grands renforts de ratages en tous genre. C'est tragique. Il reste 2 mois. J'installe Ubuntu HH en double partoche et je reviens.

----------


## zoarc

Merci pour vos questions et les réponses.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Dites les canards, savez vous si Bethesda va fourguer un éditeur avec le jeu?...


Il y aura un SDK mais pas avec le jeu. Plus tard selon Bethesda.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> On l'a fait pour crysis, bioshock, stalker et euh, je sais plus.
> 
> On en refera peut être une fin août sur Fallout quand j'y aurais rejoué à Leipzig.


Je sais plus, je sais plus ?

C'était pas Soldner ?  :;): 

Ok bon désolé. Pour mémoire j'ai refait y'a pas longtemps un combat face a 3 super mutants   sur F2 ben j'y arrive pas avec le fusil.

----------


## hot22shot

> ... développement ultra rapide à partir d'un jeu existant...



C'est parfois pas gênant, quand tu possèdes une bonne base technique tu peux te concentrer sur le reste (modélisation, scénar', etc.) ça permet de mettre le paquet sur la créativité, maintenant ce n'est pas une règle non plus.

Il a d'ailleurs été précisé plus haut que Fallout2 reposait en bonne partie sur le premier opus.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> développement ultra rapide à partir d'un jeu existant..


Half life 2 > Portal.

Bon certes un peu court mais mieux tout de même.

J'ai pas d'exemple precis sous le coude là.

POP 1 puis POP 2, non ça marche pas non plus.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Bon hésitez pas à relever les fautes d'orthographe, j'ai de la merde dans les yeux ce matin.


Volontiers.




> _-	N'as t'on pas l'impression d'évoluer dans un environnement trop fermé?_


Merci pour les réponses, c'est.. hm... Beuh.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et merde, j'ai raté Crusader...

----------


## _Uriel_

> C'est pas tellement au niveau des coders que ça m'inquiète le plus. A mon avis c'est plutôt au niveau des leaders que ça a foiré, genre ils se sont un peu plantés de direction.
> Même s'il est un peu tôt pour être déçu, on peut dire que c'est mal barré en se disant qu'on aimerai bien avoir tord.


Trop tôt, je pense pas. Comme je le disais, il faudrait que les leaders aient l'envie de changer un truc sur le jeu. Et à mon avis, ils ne le feront pas, parce que y'a trop de thunes à se faire en gardant le jeu  bouse tel quel. C'est clairement pas les quelques intégristes falloutiens qui vont leur faire changer de stratégie. Enfin c'est ce que je pense.

Bon dieu, mais quel désappointement...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et merde, j'ai raté Crusader...


  pareil jsuis deg jvoulai voir le fake man ^^




> Commence déjà par arrêter de faire des fautes.


  intéressant de reprendre mon post tout pourri pour ce genre de remarque, mon prof de philo disai que les gens qui reprennent constamment les autres sur leur orthographe, sont des gens qui n'ont rien d' interessant à dire.
mais bon fait pas attention c'etait un con.

----------


## Pompopopom

N'empêche, moi le trailer je l'avais trouvé bien sympa, ça restait un trailer, et même si graphiquement c'était pas génial, c'est pas comme si les graphisme, (ou les combats) étaient les points forts de fallout 1 et 2.

Mais la plus je lis les previews de gens qui y ont joué, plus je vois les 2 ou 3 videos de gameplay tourner, plus j'ai cette impression que les mecs de Bethesda sont totalement tombé à coté de la plaque niveau univers.

Vous savez, un peu comme les mecs qui entendent une super histoire drôle, et qui quand ils vont la raconter à leur tour, en rajoutent des tonnes pour donner au final une blague merdique. C'est un peu le même parallèle qu'on pourrait faire avec Postal le jeux et Uwe Boll. Quand je vois le coup du canon lance objets, ca me fait vraiment penser au chat qui sert de silencieux dans le jeux, dans le film ils ont rajouté une scene completement débile juste pour intégrer le chat silencieux. Fallout 3 me fait penser à ca.

J'imagine bien les mecs de bethesda en plein brainstorming :

"-Bon alors les mecs, faut pas oublier que Fallout c'est quand même de l'humour un peu, on peu tuer des gens et tout.
-Tuons des civils à la gatling! C'est subversif les mecs.
-Nan on pouvais deja le faire dans le 1 et 2.
-Heuuuu alors, tuons les avec des ours en peluches, ha ha ha.
-Ha ouai attend je tiens un concept super décalé et postap en même temps, on créé un canon qui jette des ours en peluche!
-Ouai pas con les mecs, mais ca va etre dur de foutre des ours en peluches partout sur la map.
-Mieux! Faisons un canon qui lance tout les objet de l'inventaire!
-Trop bien!
-Trop lol!
-Ouai et ne nous faisons pas chier avec des centaines d'heurs de dialogue, car ce que les gens on retenu de fallout 1 et 2, c'est qu'on pouvait tuer des prostituée!"

Etc...

----------


## Mélanome

Croyez-le ou pas, mais j'attendais Oblivion avec tellement d'enthousiasme que j'ai acheté "exprès" un PC à plus de 2000 € pour être sûr qu'il tourne à fond ...

Bon ... ben je considère que je me suis fait avoir dans le sens où il ne valait pas l'investissement ... 

Cependant, Oblivion reste un bon jeu ... mais à mon avis bien moins fournis  et bien moins rôle play que Morrowind qui n'était déjà pas le meilleurs de ce côté ...

Cependant, quand Bethesda a racheté la licence de fallout 3 j'étais aux anges !!! D'autant plus qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un MMO !  ::lol:: 

Et, pauvre de moi, je me suis mis à rêver d'une véritable suite des autres fallout ... 
D'un système en FPS/3ème personne pour l'exploration avec une caméra qui dézoom pour passer en vue 3D iso pour les combats en tour par tour ... 
Des dialogues bien marrants avec de goules ou des super-mutants et de quêtes exitantes ...
Une zone gigantesque à explorer ...
Des caravanes à protéger des pillards ...
d'autres délires sur des substances illicites et des abris/clans ultraprotecteurs ...

Puis les annonces se sont succédés ...

Pas de tour par tour ....

Jeu pas très long ...

PAs aussi vaste qu'on le pensait ...

Un humour carricatural qui fait un peu pitié (chapeaux pointus dans l'abris) ...

Dès lors jai su que ce n'était pas un vrai fallout.

Mais depuis l'E3 ... je sais que se ne sera pas un bon jeu.

Alors pour tout ceux qui auraient encore à l'esprit de s'acheter une config dernier cri pour faire tourner fallout 3 comme moi à l'époque pour Oblivion, je leur dit haut et fort : "C'EST PAS LA PEINE".

Et pour ceux qui se veulent d'un optimisme surdimensionné et qu'ils ne veulent toujours pas comprendre, je leur dit "C'EST DE LA GROSSE MERDE" quitte à être prit pour le jean-pierre coff de jeu ...

Voilà ... c'est sorti ... ça fait du bien ...

Mais u peu mal au cul quand même ... ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Putain même moi avant ce Q/R j'avais encore espoir d'avoir un jeu post-apo correcte (un fallout j'y croyais plus depuis longtemps).
Là on va avoir une bouse à la Vivisector, limite.

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'imagine bien les mecs de bethesda en plein brainstorming :
> 
> "-Bon alors les mecs, faut pas oublier que Fallout c'est quand même de l'humour un peu, on peu tuer des gens et tout.
> -Tuons des civils à la gatling! C'est subversif les mecs.
> -Nan on pouvais deja le faire dans le 1 et 2.
> -Heuuuu alors, tuons les avec des ours en peluches, ha ha ha.
> -Ha ouai attend je tiens un concept super décalé et postap en même temps, on créé un canon qui jette des ours en peluche!
> -Ouai pas con les mecs, mais ca va etre dur de foutre des ours en peluches partout sur la map.
> -Mieux! Faisons un canon qui lance tout les objet de l'inventaire!
> [...]"


Jusque là, ça serait Black Isle qui aurait fait ça, on aurait applaudit...

----------


## Sob

Il faut rester optimiste, c'est Emile Zoulou qui est trop négatif, on voit bien qu'il part avec un à priori.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Il faut rester optimiste, c'est Emile Zoulou qui est trop négatif, on voit bien qu'il part avec un à priori.


  un "à priori" sa transforme pas un bon jeu en mauvais hein.

----------


## Mélanome

> un "à priori" sa transforme pas un bon jeu en mauvais hein.


  ni l'inverse ... surtout ...  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Jusque là, ça serait Black Isle qui aurait fait ça, on aurait applaudit...


La question ne se pose pas...Ils n'auraient jamais fait ça.

----------


## Dark Fread

Allons restons sérieux, ne me dites qu'avec seulement Fallout 3 = full 3D + combats FPS + Bethesda - Black Isle, y'a des gens qui avaient un bon a priori. 
Je veux bien admettre qu'on ne peut pas encore enterrer Fallout 3, mais de là à avoir un bon a priori...

----------


## hot22shot

> Il faut rester optimiste, c'est Emile Zoulou qui est trop négatif, on voit bien qu'il part avec un à priori.



Je trouve ses réponses assez mesurées, et ça reste dans la norme si on compare aux autres previews d'autres sites (cf. forum NMA).
Il n'est pas "négatif", c'est un fan, je pense qu'il faut plus y voir les impressions d'un joueur qui a peur d'être déçu et qui n'est pas rassuré parce qu'il voit.

----------


## Mélanome

Par contre, juste pour un test ... je suis sûr que si M. Zoulou faisait une news avec fallout 3 en entête mais avec rien d'écrit dedans, je suis sûr qu'on irait quand même à 420 réponses ...

C'est pas pour dire que les news de M. Zoulou sont inutiles hein ...

Ca démontre juste quand même tout l'attachement de la communauté sur la licence ...

C'est drôle et à la fois tragique de voir jusqu'où nous mène la pratique de ce jeu et de ne voir sortir aucune suite digne de ce nom ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Allons restons sérieux, ne me dites qu'avec seulement Fallout 3 = full 3D + combats FPS + Bethesda - Black Isle, y'a des gens qui avaient un bon a priori. 
> Je veux bien admettre qu'on ne peut pas encore enterrer Fallout 3, mais de là à avoir un bon a priori...


c'est ce que je disai, zoulou avait peut etre un à priori négatif sur le jeu, mais le jeu serai terrible il l'aurai admis.

----------


## Billoute

bon, bin il s'en est passé des choses...et j'ai loupé tout ça. (surtout le Crusader là, c'était un fameux cas).

Tout ça pour finalement confirmer les craintes grandissantes de ce truc (j'ai un peu de mal de mettre Fallout dans la phrase...comme si je souillai un cadavre)

Gamekult avait déjà constaté la plupart des problèmes cité par CPC, et leur avais accordé un bénéfice du doute à condition que le jeu ne sorte pas en octobre...et qu'un report s'avérai plus que souhaitable.
Il semblerait donc que non, et que Bethesda va nous infliger ce qui sera, probablement, la pire daube qu'ils aient jamais développée.

Le plus affligeant dans tout cela, c'est que nombre de promesses faites par Bethesda aux fans de Fallout semblent être totalement passées à la trappe : à savoir que ce "machin 3" n'est réellement qu'une skin post apoc collée sur Oblivion.... mais le pire étant que même ce foutage de gueule semble avoir été fait dans la pire hâte, et sans aucun soucis de qualité...

Finalement, tout en revient à cette simple question : Pourquoi ? Msieu Bethesda, pourquoi ce besoin de racheter Fallout ? pourquoi lui ? pourquoi déterrer son cadavre et le violer encore une fois ? vous qui vous prétendiez être des fans de Fallout, il est évident que vous nous avez menti sinon vous n'auriez jamais laissé une telle horreur se produire...

Adieu Bethesda, un grand studio qui, contrairement à d'autres comme Black Isle, Troïka, SirTech ou Origin, avait réussi à survivre à l'an 2000.... mais en y perdant totalement son âme.

----------


## Pompopopom

> Jusque là, ça serait Black Isle qui aurait fait ça, on aurait applaudit...


Bof, je suis loin d'être un fanboy, et j'aimais beaucoup les jeux Bethesda à l'époque (daggerfall et co...), et le trailer même si pas super génial me faisait penser qu'on pourrait avoir un bon fallout si le background et le reste suivait. Mais la faudrait être aveugle pour voir que ça sent le poisson. Au mieux on aura un rpg moyen, au pire une bonne bouse. A ce stade du "développement" et de la communication autour du jeux, on sait flairer si ça va être grandiose ou si ca sent le pâté. J'ai souvenir d'aucun jeux qui, après moulte previews et essaies ou les avis étaient majoritairement mauvais, créer une énorme surprise et se révéler être un jeux génial a sa sortie.

Mais j'y jouerai de toute façon, après tout, un rpg en 2008 ça se fini en 2 après midi.

----------


## Mélanome

> bon, bin il s'en est passé des choses...et j'ai loupé tout ça. (surtout le Crusader là, c'était un fameux cas).
> 
> Tout ça pour finalement confirmer les craintes grandissantes de ce truc (j'ai un peu de mal de mettre Fallout dans la phrase...comme si je souillai un cadavre)
> 
> Gamekult avait déjà constaté la plupart des problèmes cité par CPC, et leur avais accordé un bénéfice du doute à condition que le jeu ne sorte pas en octobre...et qu'un report s'avérai plus que souhaitable.
> Il semblerait donc que non, et que Bethesda va nous infliger ce qui sera, probablement, la pire daube qu'ils aient jamais développée.
> 
> Le plus affligeant dans tout cela, c'est que nombre de promesses faites par Bethesda aux fans de Fallout semblent être totalement passées à la trappe : à savoir que ce "machin 3" n'est réellement qu'une skin post apoc collée sur Oblivion.... mais le pire étant que même ce foutage de gueule semble avoir été fait dans la pire hâte, et sans aucun soucis de qualité...
> 
> ...


C'est beau ... :'( 

Manque plus que le clairon ...

----------


## Dark Fread

Non mais stop les gars, ça suffit, on s'fait du mal  ::cry::

----------


## Mélanome

> Mais j'y jourai de toute facon, après tout, un rpg en 2008 ca se fini en 2 après midi.


Pour 50 € ... moi je dis, Bethesda ne méritent pas d'être rémunéré pour ce "travail" plus que médiocre ...

Donc, je boycotte ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> quelques notes de musiques et de nostalgie...


je me cite pour enfoncer le clou  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Sadique !

----------


## Mélanome

> Non mais stop les gars, ça suffit, on s'fait du mal


Et encore ... toi t'as pas ta voisine qui écoute une sonate au piano ...:'(

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et encore ... toi t'as pas ta voisine qui écoute une sonate au piano ...


je téchange ta voisine contre mon rappeur de voisin.

----------


## Mélanome

> Sadique !


+ 1000 ....

Tu veux qu'on se suicide ou quoi !!! ::(: 




> je téchange ta voisine contre mon rappeur de voisin.


Ouais mais je te préviens, c'est bien la seule chose qu'elle fait qui n'est pas trop dérangeant ... elle est plus toute jeune tu sais ...

 ::mellow::

----------


## kraken

> Adieu Bethesda, un grand studio qui, contrairement à d'autres comme Black Isle, Troïka, SirTech ou Origin, avait réussi à survivre à l'an 2000.... mais en y perdant totalement son âme.


En gros, il reste que Bioware qui fait des RPG honnêtes?

----------


## Mélanome

> En gros, il reste que Bioware qui fait des RPG honnêtes?


.

A défaut de faire des RPG.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan Cd Projekt.
Bizarrment avec un moteur crée par Bioware.


Marrant mais sous cette déférlante de mauvaises nouvelles, me reste une lueur (minuscule hein) d'espoir: que Bethesda ne montre que les mauvais côtés (pour les fans) de son Fallout, histoire de nous calmer à la sortie du jeu: "Ah ah vous voyez qu'il est bien en fait, tas de chialeuses! Pwned!"

----------


## Tyler Durden

> + 1000 ....
> 
> Tu veux qu'on se suicide ou quoi !!!


  arrête, suffit qu'un forcené repasse par là et tu vas te faire insulté de fanboy asocial débile.

----------


## chenoir

> arrête, suffit qu'un forcené repasse par là et tu vas te faire insulté de *hate*boy asocial débile.


Fixed

----------


## Mélanome

> arrête, suffit qu'un forcené repasse par là et tu vas te faire insulté de fanboy asocial débile.


Ben je suis un fanboy associal ... 

"Débile", c'est subjectif ... :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

De _hateboy_ asocial débile.

----------


## Billoute

tiens, je vais aller installer Fallout Tactics...après toutes ces années, je ne lui ait jamais donné une chance.

J'imagine que finalement, après le hack'n slash d'Interplay et le FPS de Bethesda, on peut aller jusqu'à le considérer comme un bon jeu...d'ailleurs son développeur, Micro Forté a fait faillite, c'est un signe :D

(Non je blague hein, Micro Forté ce sont eux qui ont commis Kwari quand même)

Une dernière chose quand même, je n'ai guère d'espoirs sur le modding de Fallout 3, pour plusieurs raisons :
- malgré tous les efforts des moddeurs, un moteur de FPS reste un FPS
- l'ampleur de la tâche pour régler les problèmes techniques, l'IA à la trappe etc... la transformation de cette chose en vrai Fallout me semble titanesque. Tout au plus on peut en faire un RPG/action correct...peut être.
- Bethesda, depuis Oblivion, a tendance a limiter fortement les capacités de modding de ces jeux : bah oui, il faut bien qu'ils vendent leurs micro-merdes...donc a commencer par empêcher d'autres de les faires gratuitement (et en mieux).

sur ce, gardez espoirs. D'ici quelques années, peut être, on aura un renouveau du RPG... on fait ceinture depuis déjà un bail, alors on n'est plus à quelques années près.

----------


## Mélanome

> De _hateboy_ asocial débile.


AH ... l'amour, la haine des sentiments si proches ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Reste plus que Dragon Age pour espérer  ::cry::

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Bon, allez, soyons cool.
http://www.deezer.com/track/312454

----------


## Mélanome

> tiens, je vais aller installer Fallout Tactics...après toutes ces années, je ne lui ait jamais donné une chance.
> 
> J'imagine que finalement, après le hack'n slash d'Interplay et le FPS de Bethesda, on peut aller jusqu'à le considérer comme un bon jeu...d'ailleurs son développeur, Micro Forté a fait faillite, c'est un signe :D
> etc ..


Ben disons qu'au moins ils sont pas tombé dans le pige de vouloir faire une "suite" à Fallout 2 ...
Ils ont juste changé le genre et passé d'un RPG à un tactic RPG...

Niveau choix de dialogue, t'oublies. Par contre le système de combat a été amélioré en laissant place à la gestion des obstacles (du coup il devient utile de s'accroupir ou de ramper), la possibilité de conduire des véhicules et en rajoutant le choix d'une équipe composée de six persos parmi de nombreux npc.

L'humour fallout est bien présent (moins quand même puis qu'il y a peu de dialogues) et le scénario il est vrai dirigiste est de bonne qualité.

Bon jeu !




> Bon, allez, soyons cool.
> http://www.deezer.com/track/312454



Elle est de Bethesda la musique ?  ::blink::

----------


## Seboss

> En gros, il reste que Bioware qui fait des RPG honnêtes?


Et Obsidian c'est du boudin ? Je veux bien que la campagne de NWN2 était cliché à mourir mais bon sang de bon soir, Mask of The Betrayer ça envoie grave le gras du pâté du RPG.
Une qualité d'écriture à pleurer de bonheur, des NPCs profonds et attachants, des choix&conséquences en veux-tu en voilà.... sur ce dernier point, on peut pas dire que Mass Effect casse des briques.
Quant à l'arlésienne Dragon Age, ça a l'air... bof non ?

----------


## Mélanome

> Et Obsidian c'est du boudin ? Je veux bien que la campagne de NWN2 était cliché à mourir mais bon sang de bon soir, Mask of The Betrayer ça envoie grave le gras du pâté du RPG.
> Une qualité d'écriture à pleurer de bonheur, des NPCs profonds et attachants, des choix&conséquences en veux-tu en voilà.... sur ce dernier point, on peut pas dire que Mass Effect casse des briques.
> Quant à l'arlésienne Dragon Age, ça a l'air... bof non ?


NWN2 ... pas essayé ... l'héroic fantasy à la tolkienne walki là ... ça me soule ...

Mais c'est sûr que si j'attends un vrai RPG dans un univers Original ... j'en demande peut-être un peu trop ...

----------


## kraken

> Et Obsidian c'est du boudin ?


C'est pour ça que j'avais formulé ma phrase sous forme de question. Je me demandais si j'oubliais quelqu'un d'autre...

Par contre honte sur moi, je n'ai toujours pas joué à NWN2.
(J'avais beaucoup aimé le 1er mais ce que j'avais vu du 2 ne m'avait pas emballé. Du coup j'avais repoussé son achat...)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Lapin compris


Mais c'est quoi la vanne avec cette _Putain De Grosse Fourmi !_  ::sad::

----------


## Dark Fread

Des fois ton perso dans Fallout 2 lance "Wahou ça c'est une putain de grosse fourmi". A moins que ce ne soit le Pipboy quand on les examine...?

----------


## leroliste

Bon... ça y est, je suis definitivement inquiet... j'aurais resisté pourtant... 

Ma p'tite question, on sait sur quoi les dev' pensent travailler jusqu'à la sortie du jeu, hormis les bug et l'IA?

'tain, heureusement que j'ai gardé la version retravaillée de fallout 2 sous le coude pour la faim, au cas ou je dépasserai pas les 10 heures de jeu sur fallout 3...

Bon, une bonne nuit de sommeil et demain j'aurais de nouveau l'espoir collé aux basques. :^_^:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Des fois ton perso dans Fallout 2 lance "Wahou ça c'est une putain de grosse fourmi". A moins que ce ne soit le Pipboy quand on les examine...?


Mon délivreur ! Merci  :^_^:

----------


## Seboss

> NWN2 ... pas essayé ... l'héroic fantasy à la tolkienne walki là ... ça me soule ...
> 
> Mais c'est sûr que si j'attends un vrai RPG dans un univers Original ... j'en demande peut-être un peu trop ...


Ca tombe bien, bien que Mask of The Betrayer se déroule dans l'univers infect de Forgotten Realms, il échappe aux poncifs de la fantasy tolkenienne.
Je me rappelle pas avoir vu un nain ou elfe dans Mask.
Ok, je suis un gros fanboy, mais sans déconner, Mask of the Betrayer c'est comme Balisto, c'est différent, c'est pas pareil. Ceux qui ont apprécié Torment devraient lui laisser sa chance.

----------


## Safana

Ouais, bin moi j'ai adoré les fallout et tous les elder scrolls et je reste très optimiste. Cool hein ?
Je rigole bien avec tous les fans de Fallout qui ont vu de la 3D iso dans les deux premiers, d'ailleurs c'est bizarre le nombre soudainament énorme de fans de ces jeux.
Et puis l'avis de canard pc est vraiment très interressant, quand on se souvient qu'il ont mis 10/10 au jeu "Couloirs pleins de monstres 2" et juste 6 à Vampire Bloodlines.
Alors faire juste des combats et un dongeon pendant la démo au lieu d'aller causer aux personnages, c'est génial pour avoir une idée d'un jdr.

Bon petite question quand même si c'est pas trop tard :
C'est juste pour l'interactivité. Est-ce qu'il y a pleins de d'éléments activables dans le décor comme dans Deus Ex ? 
des trucs comme boire l'eau des toilettes comme c'était annoncé ? ou encore des lampes et interupeteurs ?

----------


## Pluton

Putain, mais s'il vous plaît, y'a moyen de dire qu'on aime bien les Fallout1, 2, tactics et qu'on apprécie pas la tournure que prend Fallout 3 sans se faire traiter de "Fan" ou de "Hate" ???

Hein ?

Bordel ! de toute façon y'a que STALKER et System Shock 2 qui méritent une adoration inconditionnelle !!!!



 ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Au fait c'est marrant mais Bethesda fait des maps de plus en plus petites. Fallout 3, plus petite que celle d'Oblivion qui était déjà plus petite que celle de Morrowind, qui elle-même était déjà plus petite que celle de Daggerfall encore plus petite que celle d'Arena. 
A quand Fallout 5 - Toilet Wasteland et The Elder Scrolls 8 - Plakhara Balèh ? J'aime bien les énormes map moi  ::|:

----------


## Pluton

> J'aime bien les énormes map moi


Bin justement c'est dommage, jusque là y'avait que Beth de spécialisés là dedans.
Je veux un remake de Daggerfall, nom d'un saucisson radioactif !

----------


## pesos

C'est marrant, il me dit tout de suite beaucoup moins ce fallout 3...

----------


## Billoute

> Au fait c'est marrant mais Bethesda fait des maps de plus en plus petites. Fallout 3, plus petite que celle d'Oblivion qui était déjà plus petite que celle de Morrowind, qui elle-même était déjà plus petite que celle de Daggerfall encore plus petite que celle d'Arena. 
> A quand Fallout 5 - Toilet Wasteland et The Elder Scrolls 8 - Plakhara Balèh ? J'aime bien les énormes map moi


Cela dit, le terrain de jeu d'Arena et Daggerfall étaient surtout composé d'un grand vide plat parsemé de dongeons et villages générés aléatoirement...et clonés les uns à partir des autres.
Mais à l'époque on était aux anges, et je ne regrette rien...Aujourd'hui je préfère quand même des zones plus petites mais nettement mieux travaillées.

Mais de là à vouloir nous faire un "monde" de la taille d'une map deCS....

----------


## Dark Fread

> Cela dit, le terrain de jeu d'Arena et Daggerfall étaient surtout composé d'un grand vide plat parsemé de dongeons et villages générés aléatoirement...et clonés les uns à partir des autres.
> Mais à l'époque on était aux anges, et je ne regrette rien...Aujourd'hui je préfère quand même des zones plus petites mais nettement mieux travaillées.


Exact, mais que c'est loin tout ça... Ils n'avaient pas trop le choix à l'époque, impossible de streamer une surface de millions de km². Mais à l'heure actuelle, c'est clair qu'on peut faire plus grand et plus beau que Morrowind quoi ! Et même plus dense, chuis sûr.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> c'est bizarre le nombre soudainament énorme de fans de ces jeux.
> *Bah ils avaient pas de raisons de se manifester avant cette trahison de Bethesda, y'en a toujours eu un bon paquet de Falloutiens*
> Et puis l'avis de canard pc est vraiment très interressant, quand on se souvient qu'il ont mis 10/10 au jeu "Couloir pleins de monstres 2" et juste 6 à Vampire Bloodlines.
> *Là pour le coup, tu touches plus juste.Mais le fait que Bloodlines était over-buggué à bien réduit la note (on ne pouvait pas finir le jeu, je le rappelle, à cause d'un loading de niveau qui se plantait systématiquement). De plus la partie "combats" étaient très moyenne, même pour un Rpg ça le fait pas trop.*
> *Half-Life 2 10/10 ? Bah c'était un FPS, on nennote pas un Fps sur les mêmes qualités qu'un Rpg.*
> Alors faire juste des combats et un dongeon pendant la démo au lieu d'aller causer aux personnages, c'est génial pour avoir une idée d'un jdr.
> *Je crois qu'en une demi-heure il ne pouvait pas faire grand chose de plus qu'explorer.D'ailleurs pourquoi 30mn d'essai sur un Rpg immense ? A croire qu'ils ne voulaient pas que les journaleux en voient trop...*


Voilà voilà..
Perso j'ai plus confiance en l'avis de Cpc que de sites vendus comme IGN (cf Crusader "le hérault de Bethesda"), à part Oblivion que je n'ai pas aimé, je n'ai jamais été déçu par les jeux achetés suivants leurs conseils.

----------


## Seboss

> Et puis l'avis de canard pc est vraiment très interressant, quand on se souvient qu'il ont mis 10/10 au jeu "Couloir pleins de monstres 2" et juste 6 à Vampire Bloodlines.


Half Life 2 n'a jamais eu la prétention d'être un RPG et s'avère excellent dans sa catégorie. Pas innovant pour deux ronds mais le gameplay est super efficace et tout est fait avec style.
Un peu tout le contraire de Fallout 3 à ce qu'il semblerait.

Quant au 6/10 de Vampire, je le déplore également (pas autant que le 9/10 d'Oblivion et le fait que la rédac ne cesse de le citer en exemple...), mais il faut bien reconnaître qu'à sa sortie, il était loin d'être présentable. Temps de chargement atroces, quêtes foireuses, plantage systématique dans la grotte... Bien sûr tout cela a été arrangé et le jeu est maintenant culte. Witcher a subi le même traitement. On ne peut pas demander à CPC de revenir sur tous leurs tests dès qu'un patch sort.

N'empêche, 9/10 à Oblivion... sans vouloir faire de polémique, vous lui mettriez encore cette note avec le recul (bugs, IA atroce, écriture de roman de gare, système d'évolution du perso foireux...)?

Au fait, ça n'a pas grand rapport avec la choucroute, mais pour les anglophiles branchés RPG, je recommande la lecture de ce passionnant article : http://www.mobygames.com/featured_ar...1/section,207/

----------


## Dark Fread

Je pense qu'un 10/10 est nécessairement subjectif, et c'est précisément l'intérêt : même si on ne partage pas ce point de vue, ça montre à quel point quelqu'un d'averti peut être entraîné par ce jeu, et un jeu qui déchaîne une telle passion ne peut être au minimum que très bon. C'est comme le fameux 20/20 décerné à The Wind Waker par JeuxVideo.com. 
Et moi je mettrais 20/20 à S.t.a.l.k.e.r. (uniquement par rapport aux autres FPS par contre). Et par rapport à ça, je ne mettrais même pas 18 à HL² ni 17 à Crysis...  ::):

----------


## Safana

Eh, c'est quoi cette citation truquée ?




> *Mais le fait que Bloodlines était over-buggué à bien réduit la note (on ne pouvait pas finir le jeu, je le rappelle, à cause d'un loading de niveau qui se plantait systématiquement). De plus la partie "combats" étaient très moyenne, même pour un Rpg ça le fait pas trop.*


Tout comme Fallout.
Et j'aime pas trop l'excuse de la catégorie de jeu pour justifier un univers pauvre ou un gameplay simpliste. Comme les H&S ou les FPS.

----------


## Seboss

En replaçant les choses dans leur contexte, les combats de Fallout, c'était tout de même plutôt intéressant et réussi.
Ce n'est pas Jagged Alliance ou XCom c'est sûr, mais faut pas oublier que ces deux derniers se focalisaient à 95% sur le combat, ce qui n'est quand même pas (forcément) le cas de Fallout.

----------


## Billoute

> Au fait, ça n'a pas grand rapport avec la choucroute, mais pour les anglophiles branchés RPG, je recommande la lecture de ce passionnant article : http://www.mobygames.com/featured_ar...1/section,207/


C'est un dossier très ambitieux, et si dans l'ensemble il est assez intéressant à lire, il y a quand même pas mal de points discutables. De l'omission de certains titres, des déclarations erronées et un parti pris fort évident qui tendent à descendre des jeux et à encenser d'autres.
On voit que ce dossier a été rédigé par un simple visiteur de Mobygames fans de RPG, mais certes pas par un journaliste qui se veut objectif. Donc attention à ne pas le considérer comme la bible du RPG.

Par contre, lire ce volumineux dossier nous amène à la même conclusion que l'auteur : l'âge d'Or du RPG est bel et bien derrière nous.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

En même temps c'est difficille de complexifier à mort un "moi vois moi tue" (aka FPS) aussi. Et bon, soyons honnête, HL2 il assure pas mal ses bases quand même, même s'il ne révolutionne rien. Son univers était sympa quand même, même si on aimerait en voir la fin, j'avoue (pas encore joué a l'ep1 et 2 aussi)

----------


## kraken

La bonne nouvelle c'est que l'ep3 doit etre le dernier de la série.
Enfin en attendant HL3...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Eh, c'est quoi cette citation truquée ?
> 
> 
> Tout comme Fallout.
> Et j'aime pas trop l'excuse de la catégorie de jeu pour justifier un univers pauvre ou un gameplay simpliste. Comme les H&S ou les FPS.


La partie combat de Fallout était justement un point fort: le tour par tour, les PA qui limite les actions, les armes variés, les tirs ciblés, les drogues pour augmente les skills, les blessures localisés...Bon l'IA était bête, mais ça passait.
La catégorie de jeu ? Tu ne peux pas comparer les notes de jeux d'un style différent, les attentes ne sont pas les mêmes quand tu joues à un FPS ou un RPG.
Et accessoirement, l'Univers d'HL² est certainement aussi fouillé et intéressant que celui d'un Fallout. C'est pas sur ce point qu'on peut l'attaquer.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bon l'IA était bête, mais ça passait.


Ouaip, ça passait parce que tes potes étaient super cons aussi. Nan Sulik, on ne se jette pas au corps-à-corps quand Cassidy allume comme un taré au marteau-piqueur...  :^_^:

----------


## Seboss

> C'est un dossier très ambitieux, et si dans l'ensemble il est assez intéressant à lire, il y a quand même pas mal de points discutables.


C'est vrai. Il est néanmoins l'oeuvre d'une personne ayant manifestement une grande expérience du RPG et maîtrise bien la définition du genre.
C'est chose assez rare en ces temps où la frontière entre FPS/RPG et Action n'a jamais été aussi floue. C'est pourquoi je colleporte.

Sur quels points en particulier es-tu en désaccord avec ce dossier ?

----------


## Safana

Le seul truc qui m'a plu dans Half-life, c'était le mod Rébellion. Avec le même moteur et des voix faites maison (très drôles d'ailleurs), on avait enfin un truc pas mou du slip dans ce jeu.




> La catégorie de jeu ? Tu ne peux pas comparer les notes de jeux d'un style différent, les attentes ne sont pas les mêmes quand tu joues à un FPS ou un RPG.


Oui et alors. Ca n'a pas enpêché Deus Ex d'avoir un background et une richesse de gameplay digne d'un jdr.

----------


## kraken

> Le seul truc qui m'a plu dans Half-life, c'était le mod Rébellion. Avec le même moteur et des voix faites maison (très drôles d'ailleurs), on avait enfin un truc pas mou du slip dans ce jeu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Oui et alors. Ca n'a pas enpêché Deus Ex d'avoir un background et une richesse de gameplay digne d'un jdr.


Bah oui, mais Deux Ex c'est un RPG, pas un FPS.
RPG vue 1ere personne != First-Person Shooter

----------


## BSRobin

> RPG vue 1ere personne != First Person Shooter


J'ai un certain Todd H. qui demande "mais qu'est-ce qu'il raconte ?!" ...

----------


## kraken

Todd H. ?

----------


## chenoir

Oui mais Deus Ex c'était pas un FPS. C'était un RPG à la première personne. Mais c'est clairement un jeu qu'on aurait pu jouer vue de haut ou en 3D iso. La partie shoot était très marginale quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui et alors. Ca n'a pas enpêché Deus Ex d'avoir un background et une richesse de gameplay digne d'un jdr.


Pas mieux que kraken: Deus Ex n'a jamais été presenté come FPS.

"couloir porte monstres 2" possède lui aussi un bon backgrouond, même si tu ne l'aimes pas.
Tiens y'a No One Lives FOrever aussi. 
Et en fouillant un peu, on doit en trouver d'autres, des Fps au background travaillé.

Après quand t'achètes un Fps, faut pas se leurrer, tu veux bourriner de l'IA:tu t'en fous d'un background travaillé tant que le level design, les ennemis et les armes sont biens foutus.

----------


## BSRobin

> Todd H. ?



Todd H.
Source : http://fallout3.wordpress.com/2008/0...-in-fallout-3/

----------


## kraken

Ha... Ça.

----------


## L'invité

> inscrivez vous les invités ! viendez contribué à ce joli forum !


Ok!  :B): 
Par contre il y a un sale ancien qui m'a chourré mon pseudo que j'utilise sur le net... capitain Dread ou un nom dans le genre... (moi généralement c'est Dread ou charlesabadon mais celui la il est vieux et moche... )
Bon faut dire que ca fait longtemps que je comtpais m'inscrire aussi et que je survole le forum en invité mais on m'a forcé la main  ::ninja::

----------


## Billoute

> C'est vrai. Il est néanmoins l'oeuvre d'une personne ayant manifestement une grande expérience du RPG et maîtrise bien la définition du genre.
> C'est chose assez rare en ces temps où la frontière entre FPS/RPG et Action n'a jamais été aussi floue. C'est pourquoi je colleporte.
> 
> Sur quels points en particulier es-tu en désaccord avec ce dossier ?


oh, des désaccords, disons plutôt des jeux que manifestement l'auteur n'as pas aimés alors que je les ais appréciés : il a manifestement détesté Arena et Daggerfall, la trilogie des Realms Of Arkania ou un titre comme The Legacy.
Il encense la méticulosité d'un titre comme Ultima 7 ou Darklands, mais descend en flamme la même chose dans les RoA ?
Et puis il n'as pas cité Knights Of Legend, et celui là, il m'est fort spécial :D
Mais bon, vu la variété qui existe dans les RPG, difficile d'avoir les mêmes gouts, c'est normal.
Même si son dossier est consacré aux RPG occidentaux, sa petite pique envers les JRPG est quand même fort mal venue et l'on sent tout de suite qu'il les déteste...considérer que le premier Dragon Quest résume à lui tout seul tous les RPG japonais, c'est un peu court.

Enfin, il a quand même fait un bon boulot, et les réactions ne manquent pas...comme celles des intégristes de RPGCodex :D

d'ailleurs ceux-ci font part du compte-rendu de CPC dans leurs forums, et évidemment à quel point la déception est grande : comme le dit un forumeurs :"_First good thing the French ever did._"
Les déclarations assassines de sieur Zoulou commencent déjà à faire s'émouvoir les intégristes de RPGCodex, surtout concernant le level scaling étant donné que Bethesda prétend qu'il n'y en as pas.... ça va faire du bruit ça.

http://www.rpgcodex.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=25472

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai trouvé ça mais j'ai pas trouvé le fuck

Oui aucun rapport.

Je retourne sur Hordes y'a plus d'ambiance "Fallout" que dans Fallout 3

----------


## Safana

Deus Ex est un fps. Les combats ne sont pas du tout marginaux au contraire.
Mais les des ont voulu faire une histoire riche, un background complexe et un gameplay très ouvert. C'est possible dans un fps.
Dans half-life, que l'on aime ou pas l'univers, il reste très très pauvre.
No one live forever est beaucoup plus original et plus riche que Half-life.
Tout comme Jedi Knight en son temps. Ce pourquoi j'ai jamais compris l'engoument pour 'couloir plein de monstre"

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ok! 
> Par contre il y a un sale ancien qui m'a chourré mon pseudo que j'utilise sur le net... capitain Dread ou un nom dans le genre... (moi généralement c'est Dread ou charlesabadon mais celui la il est vieux et moche... )
> Bon faut dire que ca fait longtemps que je comtpais m'inscrire aussi et que je survole le forum en invité mais on m'a forcé la main


  attention si t'es encore un taré de seconde zone je veux pas être mêlé à cette histoire !
EDIT: normand ! copaing !

----------


## Sk-flown

Tout façon il y a avait pas a tortiller 50ans on l'avait deja dit, fallout3 sera un mod post apocalyptique pour oblivion ni plus ni moins.

Faut oublier la série Fallout originel, Fallout3 n'est tout simplement pas sa suite, il en a juste le nom.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tout façon il y a avait pas a tortiller 50ans on l'avait deja dit, fallout3 sera un mod post apocalyptique pour oblivion ni plus ni moins.
> 
> Faut oublier la série Fallout originel, Fallout3 n'est tout simplement pas sa suite, il en a juste le nom.


  comme une grosse vache rencontré boulevard voltaire qui porte le même prénom qu'un amour idyllique de jeunesse tu veux dire ?

----------


## kraken

Gunblivion :/

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais une putain de grosse vache !

----------


## Zombie-noclard

Salut à tous les canardeurs!

Lecteur (et acheteur, faut pas déconner non plus) depuis pas mal de temps de Canard PC, je suis un peu abasourdi par les réponses d'Emile Zoulou à vos questions (fort pertinentes) à propos de Fallout 3, ce qui m'a poussé à m'inscrire sur ce forum.

Etant moi-même un passionné de Fallout 1 et un peu moins du 2 (même avec des mods), je me suis interrogé très sérieusement comme à peu près tout le monde à partir de la présentation in-game du dernier E3, qui commençait comme une baise d'enfer et s'acheva comme un coup foiré.

Après cette preview sous la forme de Q/R, j'ai donc encore plus très très peur.  ::P: h34r:

Quelques questions pour clarifier la chose, donc.

- Y a-t-il d'autres privilégiés parmi la presse internationale qui ont pu s'essayer sur cette version de Fallout III?

- Le choix de CPC par Bethesda a-t-il quelque chose à voir avec le ton libre de notre bimensuel? Si oui, à votre avis, pourquoi ce choix de la part de Bethesda, beaucoup plus casse-trogne que celui d'un site ou magazine concurrent qui aurait été susceptible de se montrer plus "caressant"?

- Le fait que des journalistes aient pu tester le jeu était-il assorti d'une gentille omerta, et est-donc la loi du silence que brise Emile Zoulou en répondant aux questions des forumeurs de canardplus?

- Les canards résistent-ils mieux que les drémoras aux radiations et au Virus à Evolution Forcée?

Voilà tout, merci d'avance pour vos éventuelles réponses, et vive l'esprit CPC (CPC tout court aussi).

----------


## L'invité

> attention si t'es encore un taré de seconde zone je veux pas être mêlé à cette histoire !
> EDIT: normand ! copaing !


T'inquietes, je suis un homme bien sous tout rapport  :;): 
...

Bon pour en revenir a Fallout 3... Ca fait depuis l'annonce de Fallout 3 que je traine sur les sites de nukacola, nma et un peu par ici (partout en invité) pour voir ce qu'il va en être en tant que fan des 2 premiers... Et vraiment depuis l'E3, je chiale  ::'(: 

D'ailleurs j'ai une question: vous avez essayé de flinguer Todd Howard? (ou le faire la prochaine fois que vous le croisez) Parce que voir son sourire a chaque présentation (massacre) de fallout 3, ca me fait vraiment mal au coeur... ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> D'ailleurs j'ai une question: vous avez essayé de flinguer Todd Howard? (ou le faire la prochaine fois que vous le croisez) Parce que voir son sourire a chaque présentation (massacre) de fallout 3, ca me fait vraiment mal au coeur...


ouais je suis en train d'écrire une fatwah sur sa tronche.

----------


## Sk-flown

> comme une grosse vache rencontré boulevard voltaire qui porte le même prénom qu'un amour idyllique de jeunesse tu veux dire ?


Non plutôt comme un clodo sur le trottoir, mort dans son vomi, ex patron du CaC40.

----------


## kraken

> Non plutôt comme un clodo sur le trottoir, mort dans son vomi, ex patron du CaC40.


Sauf que là, ça nous ferait sourire...

----------


## Athmos

> Ok! 
> Par contre il y a un sale ancien qui m'a chourré mon pseudo que j'utilise sur le net... capitain Dread ou un nom dans le genre... (moi généralement c'est Dread ou charlesabadon mais celui la il est vieux et moche... )
> Bon faut dire que ca fait longtemps que je comtpais m'inscrire aussi et que je survole le forum en invité mais on m'a forcé la main



bienvenue !





> Salut à tous les canardeurs!
> 
> Lecteur (et acheteur, faut pas déconner non plus) depuis pas mal de temps de Canard PC, je suis un peu abasourdi par les réponses d'Emile Zoulou à vos questions (fort pertinentes) à propos de Fallout 3, ce qui m'a poussé à m'inscrire sur ce forum.
> 
> Etant moi-même un passionné de Fallout 1 et un peu moins du 2 (même avec des mods), je me suis interrogé très sérieusement comme à peu près tout le monde à partir de la présentation in-game du dernier E3, qui commençait comme une baise d'enfer et s'acheva comme un coup foiré.
> 
> Après cette preview sous la forme de Q/R, j'ai donc encore plus très très peur. h34r:
> 
> Quelques questions pour clarifier la chose, donc.
> ...




bienvenue aussi !

et CPC est loin d'être le premier a foutre ses grosses patasses sur FO3. De nombreuses reviews ont émaillé la presse et les sites webs anglais ces dernières semaines. Nous somme en plein arrosage publicitaire. La campagne marketing du jeu bat son plein.

S'ils avaient été sous NDA (non discolsure agreement), ils n'aurait pas parlé de ce qu'ils ont vus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Deus Ex est un fps. Les combats ne sont pas du tout marginaux au contraire.
> Mais les des ont voulu faire une histoire riche, un background complexe et un gameplay très ouvert. C'est possible dans un fps.
> Dans half-life, que l'on aime ou pas l'univers, il reste très très pauvre.
> No one live forever est beaucoup plus original et plus riche que Half-life.
> Tout comme Jedi Knight en son temps. Ce pourquoi j'ai jamais compris l'engoument pour 'couloir plein de monstre"





La partie FPS de Deus Ex est loin d'être marginale, mais le jeu n'a jamais été vendu en tant que Fps. Le côté Rpg est bien plus présent.Suffit de voir comment on en chie au début quand on a pas de skills pour les flingues (pour la partie Fps)
L'engouement pour Half-Life 2 ? Bah peut être que c'est un très bon jeu quand même (pas un 10/10 certes) malgré sa grande linéarité. Perso j'ai bien aimé, c'était varié dans les situations, les armes étaient sympas, le jeu assez long, bref de la bonne grosse production pour passer le temps agréablement.

Et faut voir aussi que Bethesda nous dit depuis le début que fallout 3 ne sera pas une trahison, alors que les infos récentes laissent présager du pire par rapport à l'original. Les réactions rageuses sont une réponse aux "fausses" déclarations des dévs quand au jeu soi-disant promis.

----------


## z80

> Ouais, je crois que c'est mort pour la petit sauterie avec les devs...


Je savais pas quoi faire de ces 28kgs...

----------


## Zombie-noclard

Merci Athmos. On peut donc s'attendre à de nouveaux rebondissements.

Ah au fait, la première phrase de la dernière review de gamespot ressemble à un aveu déguisé:



> _The world of Fallout 3 is ugly._


J'aime.

----------


## Solweig

> Moi j'aime pas les gens qui prétendent savoir mieux que toi ce que tu aimes, comment tu penses, parce qu'ils n'ont pas la patience de lire tes argumentations et tes posts.
> Vous aimez ça vous ?
> Moi ça me fout en rogne.


Gniark que du bonheur  ::P:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Ben c'était vachement bien HL² ! Sûrement le meilleur fps de ces dernières années avec un gameplay bien foutu et des combats pêchus. FEAR et HL² sont encore inégalés pour moi. Tout comme BG2 l'est en ce qui concerne les RPG.

----------


## HawK-EyE

- Mode HS on - 
Si y en a qui en ont marre de pleurer sur les dernières nouvelles de Fallout 3 et qui ont envie de faire revivre leur jeu favori, sachez que je cherche du monde sans arrêt pour tout un tas de projets. Yen a pour tout les gouts, Fallout 1 2 et Tactics.

Mais je pense que comme le proverbe le dit bien, "pour chialer avec bobonne, ya du monde, mais pour aller au charbon, ben ya plus personne", alors je me fait pas trop d'illusions..

- Mode HS off - 

Sinon sur le jeu, ben en fait je trouve bizarre ce que dit Emile_Zoulou à propos des combats car si on se réfère à ce post. Emil (pas zoulou, Pagliarulo) nous dit que le leveling est vraiment différent que dans Oblivion.

Alors soit Emile_Zoulou est une vrai bête à Fallout 3, soit la démo était version grobillou, parce que à priori, dans cet autre post, il confirme que les supermutants ne peuvent pas "descendre" (en terme d'adaptation au joueur) jusqu'au niveau 2. Et donc au niveau 3, tu aurait du avoir quelques soucis à te faire...

J'aimerai vraiment qu'on me confirme le grobillisme de la démo, pourrais-tu nous donner quelques détails concernant ton personnage (points de vie, points d'action, perks etc..) pour qu'on se rende un peu mieux compte du fameux "équilibrage" dont parle Emil 'Pags'.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> - Mode HS on - 
> Si y en a qui en ont marre de pleurer sur les dernières nouvelles de Fallout 3 et qui ont envie de faire revivre leur jeu favori, sachez que je cherche du monde sans arrêt pour tout un tas de projets. Yen a pour tout les gouts, Fallout 1 2 et Tactics.
> 
> Mais je pense que comme le proverbe le dit bien, "pour chialer avec bobonne, ya du monde, mais pour aller au charbon, ben ya plus personne", alors je me fait pas trop d'illusions..
> 
> - Mode HS off -


Si t'as besoin de sound design  :;):  
Comment ça, t'as déjà 6 musiciens pour un codeur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

> La partie FPS de Deus Ex est loin d'être marginale, mais le jeu n'a jamais été vendu en tant que Fps. Le côté Rpg est bien plus présent.Suffit de voir comment on en chie au début quand on a pas de skills pour les flingues (pour la partie Fps)
> L'engouement pour Half-Life 2 ? Bah peut être que c'est un très bon jeu quand même (pas un 10/10 certes) malgré sa grande linéarité. Perso j'ai bien aimé, c'était varié dans les situations, les armes étaient sympas, le jeu assez long, bref de la bonne grosse production pour passer le temps agréablement.
> 
> Et faut voir aussi que Bethesda nous dit depuis le début que fallout 3 ne sera pas une trahison, alors que les infos récentes laissent présager du pire par rapport à l'original. Les réactions rageuses sont une réponse aux "fausses" déclarations des dévs quand au jeu soi-disant promis.


Quand je disais que la partie FPS de Deus Ex est marginale, c'est vraiment qu'elle est marginale. Pas marginalisée, elle est bien traitée, on peut prendre son pied. Mais on peut aussi s'en passer presque complètement à l'exception de deux ou trois persos à tuer, donc par rapport au jeu elle est marginale.

----------


## Red_Force

> Par contre, l'idée de la ville avec une bombe nucléaire au milieu, et toute une société qui s'est batie autour, ca ca me rassure un peu. Même si une ville c'est pas 20 maison un magasin et un bistrot (et la, le syndrôme des villes à la Morrow/obli fait un peu peur aussi. La capitale du monde fait 15000m², AHEM)


Ouai, enfin dans Fallout 1 et 2 les villes c'était à peu près ça hein (voir moins pour le premier). En pratique 20 maisons ça fait une grosse ville dans à peu près tous les JdR auxquels je peux penser. Et c'est déjà méga long a explorer.

Ceci dit je pense qu'ils font une erreure. L'interet de l'auto travel ce serait d'avoir une échelle proche du réel, des trucs très très grand. Parceque même Morrowind (ou wow), c'est grand, mais c'est minus. Far cry est largement aussi grand, mais "it feels real" parceque l'échelle fait bien 1:1.

Bon à part ça pas j'aime bien la franchise Fallout que je ne mets pas sur un pied d'estale - je fais partie de ces quelques gens qui ne troqueraient pas un barril d'Oblivion, aussi inégale soit il, contre deux de Fallout au motif que dans ce dernier il y a des GROS MOTS DANS LES DIALOGUES, putain c'est adulte.

Mais là, juste de Bethesda à Bethesda, il est vrai que ça fait peur. Le jeu a l'air moins bien qu'Oblivion. Je ne vois qu'une bonne nouvelle, la possibilité de faire les combats sans (trop) de tour par tour, sachant qu'à mon humble avis les gens admiratifs du tour par tour de Fallout ont su garder leur ame d'enfant, vu comme c'était facile et faible coté richesse tactique (once more, à comparer avec ce qui se passait coté HOMM ou Jagged Alliance à l'époque, non parceque lol Fallout quand même).

Pour le reste, des paysages vides là où ceux d'Oblivion était très vivants, des ennemis débiles là où ceux d'Oblivion étaient raisonnablement futés, des PnJ omniscients des vols commis là où Oblivion était quand même capable de différencier "à volé" et "pris sur le fait en mode poursuite"... Triste triste.




> Tout comme BG2 l'est en ce qui concerne les RPG.


Oulah. Il doit être dixieme dans mon top cinq, cuilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon à part ça pas j'aime bien la franchise Fallout que je ne mets pas sur un pied d'estale - je fais partie de ces quelques gens qui ne troqueraient pas un barril d'Oblivion, aussi inégale soit il, contre deux de Fallout au motif que dans ce dernier il y a des GROS MOTS DANS LES DIALOGUES, putain c'est adulte.


Waouh si tu réduis les fans de Fallout à ça, t'attends pas à recevoir des fleurs.
Et l'IA d'Oblivion, c'était pas plus folichon que dans un autre Jdr:ennemi vois toi, ennemi cours vers toi, point.

----------


## Seboss

> oh, des désaccords, disons plutôt des jeux que manifestement l'auteur n'as pas aimés alors que je les ais appréciés : il a manifestement détesté Arena et Daggerfall, la trilogie des Realms Of Arkania ou un titre comme The Legacy.
> Il encense la méticulosité d'un titre comme Ultima 7 ou Darklands, mais descend en flamme la même chose dans les RoA ?


Au sujet de la trilogie d'Arkania, je n'ai joué qu'à Sword of Destiny (que je n'ai jamais trouvé d'ailleurs). Même si j'ai tout d'abord été scotché par le réalisme et la foultitude d'actions possibles (jongler dans les tavernes, chasser, cueillette), il faut bien reconnaître que le jeu était parfaitement impitoyable.
Alors que Ultima VII était parvenir à reproduire tout un monde et une société complexe, crédible, minée par le conflit social avec un gameplay intuitif et peu contraignant, RoA pénalisait le joueur qui traversait une rivière en omettant de chausser des bottes fourrées !
Ceci dit, RoA surclassait largement U7 sur bien des points. Système de magie de folie, combat en tour par tour isométrique plutôt réussi...
En définitive, si je ne devais en garder qu'un, ce serait sans hésiter U7, pour son ambiance, ses NPCs mémorables et vivants, entre autres. Je déplore tout de même qu'aucun RPG de la complexité de RoA n'ait vu le jour par la suite.



> Et puis il n'as pas cité Knights Of Legend, et celui là, il m'est fort spécial :D


Je ne me souviens que de sa jaquette effroyablement kitch (pas autant que ce jeu arborant Fabio en costume de barbare mais presque).



> Même si son dossier est consacré aux RPG occidentaux, sa petite pique envers les JRPG est quand même fort mal venue et l'on sent tout de suite qu'il les déteste...considérer que le premier Dragon Quest résume à lui tout seul tous les RPG japonais, c'est un peu court.


Perso, je ne supporte pas les JRPG non plus. Je t'accorde que c'est malvenu et qu'il est surtout en pleine contradiction. Il accuse le jRPG d'être figé dans des codes énoncés il y a 20 ans ou plus, tandis qu'il démontre à plusieurs reprises que le WRPG n'est que très rarement parvenu à échapper au Dungeon Crawling.



> Enfin, il a quand même fait un bon boulot, et les réactions ne manquent pas...comme celles des intégristes de RPGCodex :D
> 
> d'ailleurs ceux-ci font part du compte-rendu de CPC dans leurs forums, et évidemment à quel point la déception est grande : comme le dit un forumeurs :"_First good thing the French ever did._"


Je me demande bien qui est ce forumeur qui est allé mettre le feu au poudre sur le Codex  :^_^:

----------


## Red_Force

Bon à part ça je regarde ailleurs sur le net et je ne vois que des previews pas un peu mais TRES enthousiaste. C'est des vendus ? Des consolistes idiots ? Je veux dire, ils trouvent le jeu *beau* par exemple. Moi je trouve aussi qu'il a sa pate assez sympa sur les screens... Donc bon, je ne perds pas espoir complètement.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon à part ça je regarde ailleurs sur le net et je ne vois que des previews pas un peu mais TRES enthousiaste. C'est des vendus ? Des consolistes idiots ? Je veux dire, ils trouvent le jeu *beau* par exemple. Moi je trouve aussi qu'il a sa pate assez sympa sur les screens... Donc bon, je ne perds pas espoir complètement.


  balance des liens car là je trouve surtout le contraire moi.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bon à part ça pas j'aime bien la franchise Fallout que je ne mets pas sur un pied d'estale - je fais partie de ces quelques gens qui ne troqueraient pas un barril d'Oblivion, aussi inégale soit il, contre deux de Fallout au motif que dans ce dernier il y a des GROS MOTS DANS LES DIALOGUES, putain c'est adulte.


Regarde, je te la fais de l'autre côté : 
Bon à part ça pas j'aime bien la franchise The Elder Scrolls que je ne mets pas sur un piédestal - je fais partie de ces quelques gens qui ne troqueraient pas un baril de Fallout 2, aussi inégal soit il, contre deux d'Oblivion au motif que dans ce dernier il y a des DU HDR ET DES ORCS, putain c'est adulte.

----------


## Seboss

Pour revenir un peu au sujet qui nous occupe, je me demande si le scaling -si scaling il y a- va comme dans Oblivion pénaliser le joueur qui aurait l'imprudence de consacrer ses points de progression à des compétences non-guerrières.

Je regrette de ne pas avoir eu de réponse sur les _perks_. Pourrais-tu nous donner quelques exemples Emile ? Quels sont les 2 perks que tu as choisi en arrivant au niveau 3 ? Les perks proposés t'ont-ils semblé apporter quelque chose à la personnalité de ton personnage où s'agit-il juste de bonus par ci par là ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Ouai, enfin dans Fallout 1 et 2 les villes c'était à peu près ça hein (voir moins pour le premier). En pratique 20 maisons ça fait une grosse ville dans à peu près tous les JdR auxquels je peux penser. Et c'est déjà méga long a explorer.
> 
> Ceci dit je pense qu'ils font une erreure. L'interet de l'auto travel ce serait d'avoir une échelle proche du réel, des trucs très très grand. Parceque même Morrowind (ou wow), c'est grand, mais c'est minus. Far cry est largement aussi grand, mais "it feels real" parceque l'échelle fait bien 1:1.
> 
> Bon à part ça pas j'aime bien la franchise Fallout que je ne mets pas sur un pied d'estale - je fais partie de ces quelques gens qui ne troqueraient pas un barril d'Oblivion, aussi inégale soit il, contre deux de Fallout au motif que dans ce dernier il y a des GROS MOTS DANS LES DIALOGUES, putain c'est adulte.
> 
> Mais là, juste de Bethesda à Bethesda, il est vrai que ça fait peur. Le jeu a l'air moins bien qu'Oblivion. Je ne vois qu'une bonne nouvelle, la possibilité de faire les combats sans (trop) de tour par tour, sachant qu'à mon humble avis les gens admiratifs du tour par tour de Fallout ont su garder leur ame d'enfant, vu comme c'était facile et faible coté richesse tactique (once more, à comparer avec ce qui se passait coté HOMM ou Jagged Alliance à l'époque, non parceque lol Fallout quand même).
> 
> Pour le reste, des paysages vides là où ceux d'Oblivion était très vivants, des ennemis débiles là où ceux d'Oblivion étaient raisonnablement futés, des PnJ omniscients des vols commis là où Oblivion était quand même capable de différencier "à volé" et "pris sur le fait en mode poursuite"... Triste triste.
> ...


Waou ! T'es en fait une sorte de spécialiste du rpg, non? Et en plus tu parle 'achement bien le Mya Fry ! Dingue !
Et sinon à part ça, c'est quoi ton top "five"?

----------


## Dark Fread

> *Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle* : 295 (43 membre(s) et 252 invité(s))


OMG  ::mellow:: 

Ah ouais et si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer cette phrase : 




> Ceci dit je pense qu'ils font une erreure. L'interet de l'auto travel ce serait d'avoir une échelle proche du réel, des trucs très très grand. Parceque même Morrowind (ou wow), c'est grand, mais c'est minus. Far cry est largement aussi grand, mais "it feels real" parceque l'échelle fait bien 1:1.


D'avance merci.

----------


## Safana

> Regarde, je te la fais de l'autre côté : 
> Bon à part ça pas j'aime bien la franchise The Elder Scrolls que je ne mets pas sur un piédestal - je fais partie de ces quelques gens qui ne troqueraient pas un baril de Fallout 2, aussi inégal soit il, contre deux d'Oblivion au motif que dans ce dernier il y a des DU HDR ET DES ORCS, putain c'est adulte.


C'était juste son avis perso. Ça te dérange à ce point que ce ne soit pas le même que le tien ?

----------


## HawK-EyE

> Si t'as besoin de sound design  
> Comment ça, t'as déjà 6 musiciens pour un codeur ?


Non j'ai pas de codeurs et encore moins de musiciens mais ca m'interesse pas vraiment enfin, faut voir.

Par contre, je cherche des gens qui voudraient se servir de l'éditeur de tactics, et/ou qui ont des facilités en anglais, pour traduire des mods.

Dans les projets, ya terminer le PNO pour Fallout 1, la traduction du Megamod pour Fallout 2, traduire le mod Darkfall pour Tactics (simillaire Awaken), et ajouter du contenu / corriger Awaken (d'ou l'éditeur de tactics).

Ca fait pas mal de petites choses qui mises les unes avec les autres ajoutent du contenu *jouable* pour les fanboys de Fallout. 

Pour les autres, ben ya fallout 3  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Red_Force

> Waouh si tu réduis les fans de Fallout à ça, t'attends pas à recevoir des fleurs.


Je ne m'y attends pas, et je suis un peu multi récédiviste. Les fans de Fallout sont des gens que je considère comme ignorant de la pléthore de titres qui faisaient mieux, voir beaucoup mieux, et bien avant, que Fallout premier du nom... Un jeu où la soit disant liberté se faisait au prix de bugs et incohérences (en gros faites ce que vous voulez, par contre on n'a rien géré), où toutes la finesse des combats se résumait à les faire dans l'ordre (mais voilà la liberté d'action, hein), avec une profondeur suffisante mais pas ébouriffante non plus du gameplay tactique.

Evidement, à l'époque comme maintenant on n'avait pas un bon RPG tous les ans donc c'était déjà chouette d'avoir Fallout, qui au moins sur le plan du design et des dialogues était/est effectivement au top du genre.

Mais déjà à l'époque j'étais autrement plus interessé par un Daggerfall que par un Fallout, bien linéaire et convenu en comparaison.




> Et l'IA d'Oblivion, c'était pas plus folichon que dans un autre Jdr:ennemi vois toi, ennemi cours vers toi, point.


J'y joue en ce moment, et donc, non. L'IA d'Oblivion lance des sorts, appelle des potes, s'enfuie, gère des alliés. Le dernier donjon que je viens de visiter, des orcs se battaient avec des gobelins. Sympa. C'est pas l'IA la plus ébouriffante que j'ai vu pour un RPG (... Ultima Underworld, encore lui...) mais bon, c'est pas comme si Fallout1&2 avait fait des étincelles à ce niveau. Je me rappelle des coéquipiers qui comme dans tous les jeux de ce genre faisaient mon désespoir...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> C'était juste son avis perso. Ça te dérange à ce point que ce ne soit pas le même que le tien ?


Ben ce qui dérange c'est peut-être d'insinuer que les admirateurs de fallout sont des attardés... Ha non je veux dire des gens "qui ont su garder une âme d'enfant". C'est mignon, non?




> Je ne m'y attends pas, et je suis un peu multi récédiviste. Les fans de Fallout sont des gens que je considère comme ignorant de la pléthore de titres qui faisaient mieux, voir beaucoup mieux, et bien avant, que Fallout premier du nom...


Ben en l'occurrence il s'agit d'un topic sur fallout 3 alors forcément on va pas parler d'autre chose...

----------


## Safana

> Ben ce qui dérange c'est peut-être d'insinuer que les admirateurs de fallout sont des attardés... Ha non je veux dire des gens "qui ont su garder une âme d'enfant". C'est mignon, non?


Moi, j'aime bien cette expression. Et puis, les combats de Fallout sont vraiment mou de genoux à mon goût.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Les fans de Fallout sont des gens que je considère comme ignorant de la pléthore de titres qui faisaient mieux, voir beaucoup mieux, et bien avant, que Fallout premier du nom... Un jeu où la soit disant liberté se faisait au prix de bugs et incohérences (en gros faites ce que vous voulez, par contre on n'a rien géré), où toutes la finesse des combats se résumait à les faire dans l'ordre (mais voilà la liberté d'action, hein), avec une profondeur suffisante mais pas ébouriffante...


  nan mais serieux ...
tu joues pas forcement au top du top, tu joues à ce qui te plait et basta,ton argument est nul franchement. et tas pas balancé les liens que je t'ai demandé...
edit (en plus ton avis est subjectif comment peut tu dire qu'il y avai des jeux mieux que fallout ? chacun ses gouts, moi je te dit que fallout était le meilleur et que tu es juste ignorant...enfin non après je vais devenir toi. ::ninja:: )

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Moi, j'aime bien cette expression. Et puis, les combats de Fallout sont vraiment mou de genoux à mon goût.


Bah c'était pour wigoler... Sinon, c'est sûr que le tour par tour c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus palpitant (sauf dans les jrpg).

----------


## Super_Newbie

> OMG 
> 
> Ah ouais et si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer cette phrase : 
> 
> 
> 
> D'avance merci.


Ha putain je suis pas le seul alors...

----------


## Jérémie

> Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2, c'était des jeux pour mongols dés le départ, pas beaucoup de risques de les gâcher, contrairement à Fallout.


Tu voulais dire, Diablo 1 (et 2, soyons généreux) et Starcraft 1 étaient des jeux pour mongols...

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'était juste son avis perso. Ça te dérange à ce point que ce ne soit pas le même que le tien ?


"Je n'aime pas Fallout, je préfère Oblivion"

Ca, ça ne me dérange pas. 

"J'aime pas Fallout et d'ailleurs ceux qui y jouent sont des têtes de noeuds". 

Ca, ça me dérange.

----------


## HawK-EyE

> Moi, j'aime bien cette expression. Et puis, les combats de Fallout sont vraiment mou de genoux à mon goût.


  Non c'est pas mou c'est du tour par tour, donc c'est lent, mais oh joie ! avec les derniers patchs tu peux accélérer la vitesse du jeu. En x6 les combats sont beaucoup plus rapides et je dois avouer que maintenant, lorsque je joue en vitesse normale, je trouve les combats insupportablement longs et chiant. 

Et quand j'entends encore des gens crier sur les bugs dans Fallout, 


> Un jeu où la soit disant liberté se faisait au prix de bugs et incohérences (en gros faites ce que vous voulez, par contre on n'a rien géré)


Je peux te dire mon vieux que tu es dans le vrai seulement si tu parles de la version originale. Vu la tonne de bugs qui ont été corrigés, alors oui ça veut dire qu'il y en avait beaucoup en effet, mais maintenant ce n'est plus le cas. Cet argument ne tient plus.

Par contre pour l'IA tu as raison, c'est lamentable. On est quand même plus de 10 ans dans le passé. Et aujourd'hui ben c'est dur de ne pas être exigeant de ce coté là, mais faut avouer que l'IA de Oblivion est parfois totalement stupide aussi. (ex : les combats de gardes les uns contre les autres, les compagnons totalement abrutis qui jouent les kamikazes à faire trembler le slip d'un japonais dans son cockpit, qui meurent et qui réssucitent en boucle..)

----------


## Safana

> "Je n'aime pas Fallout, je préfère Oblivion"
> 
> Ca, ça ne me dérange pas. 
> 
> "J'aime pas Fallout et d'ailleurs ceux qui y jouent sont des têtes de noeuds". 
> 
> Ca, ça me dérange.


Plus que "Fallout 3 sera une bouse, même si je l'ai jamais vu, et ceux que l'attendent sont des têtes de noeud" ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

Et les PNJs de quête que tu massacre à coup de hache et qui se relève en te demandant si ça va bien la famille?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Plus que "Fallout 3 sera une bouse, même si je l'ai jamais vu, et ceux que l'attendent sont des têtes de noeud" ?


  Qui à dit ca ? 
et le jeu il a etait vu. on sait à quoi s'attendre dans les grandes lignes et je ne veux pas entendre que tout va changer en trois mois c'est ridicule.

----------


## L'invité

> OMG 
> 
> Ah ouais et si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer cette phrase : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Bon je crois avoir compris.  ::P: 
Alors il dit que l'auto travel c'est interesant quand on a un monde grand., très, très grand...
Mais que meme si morro est grand, ba ce l'est pas assez...
apres on dérive sur far cry qui parait plus réel car l'echelle est normale (pas Aomme dans morro ou une ville est rétréci a 30 maison)...
pfiouu... ::ninja:: 


Sinon j'ai meme pas envie de commenter les propos de Red_Force... J'aime pas être traité d'ignorant par un qui l'est vraiment...  ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Plus que "Fallout 3 sera une bouse, même si je l'ai jamais vu, et ceux que l'attendent sont des têtes de noeud" ?


Rapport  ::blink::

----------


## Safana

> Et quand j'entends encore des gens crier sur les bugs dans Fallout, Je peux te dire mon vieux que tu es dans le vrai seulement si tu parles de la version originale. Vu la tonne de bugs qui ont été corrigés, alors oui ça veut dire qu'il y en avait beaucoup en effet, mais maintenant ce n'est plus le cas. Cet argument ne tient plus.


Pareil que Vampire Bloodlines sauf que lui on lui à pas pardonné, à croire que pour tous les mag, y compris canard pc, 
un jeu très complet mais avec plusieurs bugs ne vaut pas un jeu vide ultra linéaire mais sans bugs.
Et pleins de mag se permettent de faire les défenceurs de l'univers Fallout.
Si ça, c'est pas brosser les fans dans le sens du poil ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pareil que Vampire Bloodlines sauf que lui on lui à pas pardonné, à croire que pour tous les mag, y compris canard pc, 
> un jeu très complet mais avec plusieurs bugs ne vaut pas un jeu vide ultra linéaire mais sans bugs.
> Et pleins de mag se permettent de faire les défenceurs de l'univers Fallout.
> Si ça, c'est pas brosser les fans dans le sens du poil ...


  encore la fameuse theorie de la conspiration...

----------


## Safana

> Qui à dit ca ? 
> et le jeu il a etait vu. on sait à quoi s'attendre dans les grandes lignes et je ne veux pas entendre que tout va changer en trois mois c'est ridicule.


On peut pas juger un jeu avant d'y avoir joué.
Si tu me crois pas, demande à tous ceux qui ont acheté Loki.
Il marche encore en canard.




> encore la fameuse theorie de la conspiration...


C'est pas de la conspiration, c'est du marketing.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> On peut pas juger un jeu avant d'y avoir joué.
> Si tu me crois pas, demande à tous ceux qui ont acheté Loki.
> Il marche encore en canard.
> C'est pas de la conspiration, c'est du marketing.


Au final c'est toujours pareil, c'est le débat éternel sur tous les jeux, d'un coté ceux qui n'aiment pas un jeu et qui lui chie dessus comme si c'était le front national et de lautre ceux qui aiment, qui y joue, et qui ne comprennent forcement pas les points de vue négatif sur le jeu qui les occupent les longues soirées d'hiver... les gouts et les couleurs...

----------


## Dark Fread

Non mais dis donc t'as pas honte ?  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non mais dis donc t'as pas honte ?


  ^^' c'est fatiguant et en plus je crois que je vais faire un copier coller sous bloc notes car je vais pouvoir le sortir des milliers de fois  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

> Pareil que Vampire Bloodlines sauf que lui on lui à pas pardonné, à croire que pour tous les mag, y compris canard pc, 
> un jeu très complet mais avec plusieurs bugs ne vaut pas un jeu vide ultra linéaire mais sans bugs.
> Et pleins de mag se permettent de faire les défenceurs de l'univers Fallout.
> Si ça, c'est pas brosser les fans dans le sens du poil ...


Je suis pas sur que ca soit ca le critère de notation. Un bon jeu, est un bon jeu, seulement il ne faut pas oublier qu'on est pas tous fan jusqu'à la moelle avant même d'entendre parler du jeu, et pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas, avoir un jeu qu'il ne pourra jamais finir, et qui de toutes manières risque de le rebuter au bout de 2h à cause des bugs c'est ultra-énervant. Même si ce jeu est une pépite d'or pure. Et ca ils sont obligés d'en parler dans les tests.

Comme disait mon prof d'archi de première année "tu peux avoir crée un véritable palace, sol en marbre, escalier gigantesque, genre cathédrale mais à habiter, avec un agencement des pièces et un espace à vivre génial, si le chemin qui mène de la rue à la porte de ton chef d'oeuvre est totalement défoncé, et entièrement colonisé par les ronces, tu peux être sur que personne n'y mettra les pieds".

----------


## Safana

> ^^' c'est fatiguant et en plus je crois que je vais faire un copier coller sous bloc notes car je vais pouvoir le sortir des milliers de fois


C'est très pratique pour les cartes postales.

Ok Chenoir, mais il faut qu'ils choisissent.
Soit ils jugent correctement les pépites d'or, soit ils assument leur penchant "casual" et ils ne defendent pas Fallout après avoir descendu VB.
Deux jeux que se valent question bugs.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sans dec' Safana faut que tu boives un truc frais et que tu te détendes...
Fallout, même si ça fait de moi un grand enfant, c'est un peu ma plus grande histoire d'amour, donc tu me permettras de t'enfoncer respectueusement ta théorie du marketing dans le gros colon. Si je me montre radical et préoccupé, et si Zoulou est dans le même état, c'est un peu parce qu'on piétine nos vieilles idoles.

Evidemment, ça invalide un peu ta théorie des méchants journalistes manipulateurs, parce qu'avant d'être une engeance démoniaque, on est d'abord des passionés. Comme toi, sauf que nous on est des méchants parce qu'on est payé pour jouer.

Par contre, je suis totalement d'accord pour Vampire : Bloodlines. A la lecture du test et de la note, alors lecteur tout court, j'étais scandalisé et je voulais la peau de Bob Arctor. Parce que moi, j'avais adoré, malgrès les bugs et les plantages. Evidemment, aujourd'hui, j'ai un avis légèrement différent, mais je continue à penser que c'était trop sévère un 6. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on a fait un On y joue encore dessus, version patch et mods, l'année dernière.

Alors, je sais bien que je te ferais pas changer d'avis, dans la mesure où t'as l'air de ces gars incapables d'imaginer que nous puissions être honnêtes et dénués d'arrière pensée, mais tu serais cool de freiner un peu sur les insinuations.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pareil que Vampire Bloodlines sauf que lui on lui à pas pardonné, à croire que pour tous les mag, y compris canard pc, 
> un jeu très complet mais avec plusieurs bugs ne vaut pas un jeu vide ultra linéaire mais sans bugs.
> Et pleins de mag se permettent de faire les défenceurs de l'univers Fallout.
> Si ça, c'est pas brosser les fans dans le sens du poil ...



...Tu fais encore le parallèle moisi entre FPS et RPG.
Un jeu est noté aussi en fonction de son genre.Si HL² (je suppose que tu parles encore de ça, vu comme tu as apprécié le jeu apparemment..) s'est pris 10/10 -et je ne dis pas que c'est entièrement mérité- c'est parce que le testeur à l'époque s'est trouvé devant ce qui lui semblait être LE Fps le plus abouti du moment et par rapport aux précédents. Pas parce qu'il est mieux qu'un Vampires ou qu'un Witcher.

Et un jeu complet mais bugué qui t'empêches de continuer l'aventure quand t'es pas rendu à la moitié, bah nan, on en chante pas les louanges et on ne le conseille pas aux milliers de lecteurs, en l'état.
Y'a eu un "on y joue encore" sur Vampires dans Cpc où, une fois correctement patché, le newseur (Boulon je crois) le recommandait chaudement. APRES appication des patches.

Edit:mer... grillé par le Patron.

----------


## Dark Fread

> après avoir descendu VB


Ecris encore une fois cet acronyme maudit, je t'introduit ma gatling laser dans la narine droite. 
Avec tout le respect que je te dois, bien entendu.

----------


## Panou

Mouais... ça sent quand même pas très bon du slip tout ça...  ::(:

----------


## Safana

Désolée, j'ai sans doute exagéré un peu à part pour Vampire Bloodlines. Après tout, c'est pas un test que vous avez fait.

----------


## HawK-EyE

> Pareil que Vampire Bloodlines sauf que lui on lui à pas pardonné, à croire que pour tous les mag, y compris canard pc, 
> un jeu très complet mais avec plusieurs bugs ne vaut pas un jeu vide ultra linéaire mais sans bugs.
> Et pleins de mag se permettent de faire les défenceurs de l'univers Fallout.
> Si ça, c'est pas brosser les fans dans le sens du poil ...


Explique moi comment tu est arrivé à la conclusion "un jeu très complet mais avec plusieurs bugs ne vaut pas un jeu vide ultra linéaire mais sans bugs" ? C'est combien la note de CanardPC pour Vampire Bloodlines ? 6 ?

Surtout que comme je l'indiquais dans le post que tu as pourtant bien cité, donc je peux émettre des doutes quand à tes qualité de lecteur, il n'y a désormais quasiment plus *aucun bug* dans fallout 2. Donc de quoi parle-t-on exactement ?

Si j'ai bien compris, les magazines qui disent que Fallout 3 c'est de la merde en tube sont de mauvaise foi, parce qu'ils avaient pourri Bloodlines à cause de ses bugs et pas pour ses aspects RPG ?

Soyons serieux, si Bloodlines a eu une mauvaise note, c'est aussi à cause de sa maniabilité des combats brouillons, trop bourrin pour un rpg, peu de liberté d'action, scénario pas génial pour les habitués des jdr Vampire etc...

La plupart des mags ont quand même bien noté que l'ambiance sombre était bien rendue mais que ça avait l'air baclé à sa sortie et qu'on aurait pu attendre mieux des développeurs de Fallout. Il faut dire que c'était la fin pour Troika déjà à ce moment là.

edit : ah bon grilled là je crois..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne m'y attends pas, et je suis un peu multi récédiviste. Les fans de Fallout sont des gens que je considère comme ignorant de la pléthore de titres qui faisaient mieux, voir beaucoup mieux, et bien avant, que Fallout premier du nom... Un jeu où la soit disant liberté se faisait au prix de bugs et incohérences (en gros faites ce que vous voulez, par contre on n'a rien géré), où toutes la finesse des combats se résumait à les faire dans l'ordre (mais voilà la liberté d'action, hein), avec une profondeur suffisante mais pas ébouriffante non plus du gameplay tactique.
> *C'était pas Jagged Alliance, c'était un Rpg donc les combats n'avaient pas non plus besoin d'être fournis de ouatmille possibilités .Quand aux bugs bah...pas souvenir dans avoir eu plus ou moins que dans Oblivion.* 
> Evidement, à l'époque comme maintenant on n'avait pas un bon RPG tous les ans donc c'était déjà chouette d'avoir Fallout, qui au moins sur le plan du design et des dialogues était/est effectivement au top du genre.
> 
> Mais déjà à l'époque j'étais autrement plus interessé par un Daggerfall que par un Fallout, bien linéaire et convenu en comparaison.
> *C'est un choix: entre un jeu linéaire et à la trame fouillé, et un jeu libre où finalement tu t'emmerdes une fois passé la découverte parce que les dévs n'avaient plus le budget pour embaucher des scénaristes, je choisi mille fois le jeu linéaire.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon sinon elle arrive quand la démo de Fallout 3 qu'on puisse rigoler un peu.

Edit: à ce rythme ce topic va concurrencer le Topikab0b0  ::P:

----------


## Safana

> Surtout que comme je l'indiquais dans le post que tu as pourtant bien cité, donc je peux émettre des doutes quand à tes qualité de lecteur, il n'y a désormais quasiment plus *aucun bug* dans fallout 2. Donc de quoi parle-t-on exactement ?


Fallout 2 était très buggué quand il est sorti. Je me souviens du bug lorsque tu rencontres un scientifique et sa famille qui se font tués qui m'avait complètement bloqué.
C'était pareil pour Vampire. Et lui aussi se joue très bien aujourd'hui.
Et je trouve que ses dialogues et ses quêtes sont encore meilleurs que dans Fallout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fallout 2 était très buggué quand il est sorti. Je me souviens du bug lorsque tu rencontres un scientifique et sa famille qui se font tués qui m'avait complètement bloqué.
> C'était pareil pour Vampire. Et lui aussi se joue très bien aujourd'hui.
> Et je trouve que ses dialogues et ses quêtes sont encore meilleurs que dans Fallout.


Ouais cd bug de Fallout 2 était chiant.
Mais il était aléatoire, c'était en allant dans une certaine direction sur la map je crois et on pouvait recharger et continuer en allant ailleurs. Alors que dans VB t'avais beau recharger ta sauvegarde, c'était un passage obligé  ::):

----------


## Safana

> Alors, je sais bien que je te ferais pas changer d'avis, dans la mesure où t'as l'air de ces gars incapables d'imaginer que nous puissions être honnêtes et dénués d'arrière pensée, mais tu serais cool de freiner un peu sur les insinuations.


J'ai été traumatisée par la fin de Joystick et leur virement religieux à wow.

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'ai été traumatisée par la par la fin de Joystick et leur virement religieux à wow.


Pardonnez-le il est visiblement sous le choc  ::mellow::

----------


## JeP

Pfiou les commentaires de ce post ont explosés.

Bin ça à l'air bof, ce Fallout 3, ça me donne envie de rejouer au 3, donc.

----------


## NeoBX

> Pfiou les commentaires de ce post ont explosés.
> 
> Bin ça à l'air bof, ce Fallout 3, ça me donne envie de rejouer au 3, donc.


Non Jep, pas au 3...  ::P: 




> Fallout 2 était très buggué quand il est sorti. [...]
> C'était pareil pour Vampire. Et lui aussi se joue très bien aujourd'hui.


je suis d'accord avec Safana sur Vampires : si vous n'avez jamais essayé vampires, achetez-le (3€ à la fnac dernièrement), mettez les patches (encore développés par les fans) et vous passerez de bonnes vacances. Vraiment.

----------


## HawK-EyE

> Fallout 2 était très buggué quand il est sorti. Je me souviens du bug lorsque tu rencontres un scientifique et sa famille qui se font tués qui m'avait complètement bloqué.
> C'était pareil pour Vampire. Et lui aussi se joue très bien aujourd'hui.
> Et je trouve que ses dialogues et ses quêtes sont encore meilleurs que dans Fallout.


Non mais d'accord, je suis le premier à le reconnaitre même puisque j'ai traduit des trucs qui corrigait des bugs dont même les plus grands fans de Fallout n'avait entendu parler. Des trucs tellement cachés que pour provoquer le bug il faut vraiment être un tordu. Je sais donc aussi bien que les autres comment Fallout 2 est totalement buggé dans sa version originale.

Mais qu'importe, de quoi parle-t-on là ? Fallout 3 sera bon/mauvais parce qu'il aura/n'aura pas de bugs ?

Et si il y avait des bugs, en plus d'être fade, et sans contenu, CanardPC lui mettrai une note inférieure à 3 ? 1 peut-être...

Et quand dans quelques années on aura des tonnes de mods qui pourront résoudre ce que Bethesda n'a pas pu (ou voulu) faire. Est-ce que CanardPC devra se flageller en disant que Fallout 3 c'est pas si mal après tout ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Non Jep, pas au 3... 
> 
> 
> 
> je suis d'accord avec Safana sur Vampires : si vous n'avez jamais essayé vampires, achetez-le (3€ à la fnac dernièrement), mettez les patches (encore développés par les fans) et vous passerez de bonnes vacances. Vraiment.


Ha ben tiens vous m'avez convaincu pour le coup allez hop un petit tour sur Steam pour voir à combien qui n'est en dollars...
Edit : Bon a 19 dollars moi vais finir Titan Quest d'abord...

----------


## Angelina

Moi j'aurai une vraie question sérieuse:

Est ce que bethesda a conscience de faire de la merde, de passer complètement à coté? Et leur optimisme beat affiché serait juste la facade de leur cynisme et dédain envers leur publique?
(ayant la conviction, surement à raison d'ailleur, que leur jeu sera de toutes façon un best seller)

Ou alors, est ce que ils sont vraiment des bras cassés naîfs mais prétentieux, sincèrement persuadés d'avoir réalisé un fallout fidèle et respectueux qui comblera les fans?




J'avoue que c'est la seule intérrogation qui me taraude encore... 

Pour le reste, bah, on le savait depuis 6 mois hein, c'est pas vraiment une surprise.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ta signature, je sais pas si elle doit me faire sourrire ou me déprimer  ::sad::

----------


## NeoBX

> Ha ben tiens vous m'avez convaincu pour le coup allez hop un petit tour sur Steam pour voir à combien qui n'est en dollars...


Sur steam : 19$ je crois (ils ont senti qu'il pourrait bien se vendre en ressortant la version patchée). Si tu as une fnac pas loin tu peux tenter ta chance  :;): . Mais bon, même 19$ ça les vaut.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai été traumatisée par la fin de Joystick et leur virement religieux à wow.


Ca tombe bien, nous, on est Canard PC et on a rien à branler des MMORPG, même si on a encore deux trois malheureux lecteurs insistant pour qu'on en parle.

----------


## NeoBX

Mais... mais Fallout 3 n'est pas un MMORPG ? ;-)

----------


## HawK-EyE

Juste pour info, vous pouvez remercier MrBumble et Vaultaire :

http://www.nma-fallout.com/article.php?id=43893

et là : http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43894

Si ça se trouve, les mecs de Bethsoft vont tomber dessus et écouter un peu vos commentaires... On peut toujours réver :D

----------


## Red_Force

> Et sinon à part ça, c'est quoi ton top "five"?


Hmmm, je parle comme je veux Little John, et c'est souvent dans la gueule.

Blague à part je pense qu'au petit jeu de moquer les façons d'écrire des uns et des autres ici, tout le monde peut en prendre pour son grade. Donc ça me semble assez vain.

Mon top 5... Bonne question. 

Ultima Underworld (1&2)
System Shock (1&2)

C'est à dire, au fond, les étendards des action RPG. D'ailleurs je classe Stalker dans le genre, puisqu'hormis le leveling (et tant mieux), il y a à peu près tous les autrs mécanismes d'un action RPG 

Il n'y aucun RPG en vue de dessus qui m'ait autant plu que ceux là puisque dès que je ne suis plus en vue subjective, je suis tout de suite moins pris dedans. Néanmoins je dirais :

Ultima 7 (la densité du monde c'était un peu autre chose que Fallout)

et pour tout ce qui est gameplay de groupe (dont je suis peu client), tout simplement

Dungeon Master, certes simple mais bien huilé.

Voilà. Je précise que BG1 m'est tombé des mains, ce qui ne veut pas dire que le jeu m'est inconnu puisque j'ai vu mon père le finir tout comme BG2 (c'est un geek mon père :P) et 3 tonnes de Neverwinter Night. 

J'ai aussi vu Kotor qui m'avait l'air vraiment bien mais auquel je n'ai pas joué par concours de circonstances.

Enfin, je trouve qu'il faut avoir l'honnêteté de recenser les jeux visant un gameplay ouvert, catégorie dans laquelle Bethesda a toujours un peu fait la course seul... Par ouvert j'entends qu'on peut se donner une grande variété d'objectifs, ce qui n'inclue pas à mon sens Fallout 1 ou 2.

Dans cette niche, je pense que le meilleurs est quand même Oblivion. Certes en retrait sur Morrowind sur bien des points, il le surclasse nettement sur d'autres, ce que la plupart des fans boys, n'ayant connu qu'un Morrowind archi modé et de son temps pas si proche d'un point de vue technique ont un peu oublié. Je préfere néanmoins l'ambiance Morrowind.

Voilà, je me suis bien écouté parlé, à vous Cognaq Jay.

----------


## Red_Force

> Et quand j'entends encore des gens crier sur les bugs dans Fallout, Je peux te dire mon vieux que tu es dans le vrai seulement si tu parles de la version originale.


J'ai jouée à l'originale + 6 mois ou un an, je pense, mais je suis pas sur. Je crois que je l'ai acheté de dépis car les tests étaient bon sans être dithyrambiques à l'époque (eeeeh oui) et en plus, c'était une de ces aneries de RPG pas immersif du tout car en vue de dessus.





> mais faut avouer que l'IA de Oblivion est parfois totalement stupide aussi. (ex : les combats de gardes les uns contre les autres, les compagnons totalement abrutis qui jouent les kamikazes à faire trembler le slip d'un japonais dans son cockpit, qui meurent et qui réssucitent en boucle..)


Même si j'ai pas eu les exemples que tu décris je concède que souvent ça prend l'eau. Mais à vrai dire, on patine vraiment sur cette question d'IA. Je sais que je fais mon vieux con avec Ultima Underworld mais l'IA reste la meilleure que j'ai vu pour des jeux de ce type... Et le jeu a quoi ? Quinze ans ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Par ouvert j'entends qu'on peut se donner une grande variété d'objectifs, ce qui n'inclue pas à mon sens Fallout 1 ou 2.


Euh là j'veux bien que tu développes
Quels objectifs ? Mise à part qu'un univers ouvert permet, spatialement, d'aborder le jeu de plusieurs manières, au niveau objectif t'as rien de plus que dans un RPg linéaire: prendre quêtes, résoudre quête, chercher récompense, acheter grosse épée et rebelote.
Si encore l'univers réagissait réellement aux actes du joueurs, si on avait une évolution perceptible de nos agissements, ok, mais là je ne vois pas.

----------


## HawK-EyE

Après Nma, on passe aux forums de Bethesda : 
http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=864112

J'aime bien les commentaires du genre : 

"Cause so far, the french previews have been the most negative which is strange that it's only really coming from them."

On va finir par passer pour des ovnis..

----------


## Red_Force

> C'était pas Jagged Alliance, c'était un Rpg donc les combats n'avaient pas non plus besoin d'être fournis de ouatmille possibilités .Quand aux bugs bah...pas souvenir dans avoir eu plus ou moins que dans Oblivion.


Je suis d'accord mais je fais juste remarquer que les gens qui sont complètement hysteriques de savoir si les combats seront au tour par tour devraient plutot jouer à un vrai jeu de combat au tour par tour. Les combats étaient récréatifs dans Fallout, alors tant qu'ils le restent, j'estime qu'on est toujours dans l'esprit initial. 

[quote]C'est un choix: entre un jeu linéaire et à la trame fouillé, et un jeu libre où finalement tu t'emmerdes une fois passé la découverte parce que les dévs n'avaient plus le budget pour embaucher des scénaristes, je choisi mille fois le jeu linéaire.[/quote

Ouai enfin faut pas oublier que Daggerfall était titanesque à finir. OK beaucoup à cause des bugs, mais pas que :P Après c'était moins dialogué que Fallout, par contre il y avait des caisses de livres, de détails, de possibilités cachées... Devenir vampire... Trouver les sorcières (bien planquées ces putes)...

Et puis si tu compares à Oblivion, bah t'as les deux. Là je le refais pour simplement faire les fils de quetes voleurs et assassin, voire mage, et j'ai même pas effleuré le contenu shiverign isles, ni le gros des quetes secondaires. Et je te parle pas de Morrowind. 

Quand à faire une grosse différence qualitative sur l'écriture... Pour moi Fallout c'est pour teenager rebel, et Bethesda c'est pour teenager poli. Mais enfin c'est ni Mad max ni le Trone de Fer hein. 

[quote]Moi je me souviens de tous ces mobs que je trucidais avec un arc et des flèches pourries juste en reculant, parce qu'ils tenaient absolument à venir au càc pour la plupart. Le mec qui appelle ses collègues à la rescousse, pas vu un seul. [quote]

Le gameplay arc ils l'ont voulu comme ça, effectivement c'est pénible mais d'un autre coté, le problème n'est pas simple puisque t'as vite fait d'avoir un archer trop puissant ou pas assez.  Ceci dit, Bethesda a jamais été brillant coté gameplay, ça c'est sur. Ce qui est étonnant par contre, c'est que c'était pareil sur Morrowind, mais là personne gueulait. Je pense vraiment qu'avec la montée de réalisme visuel dans Oblivion des tas de gens ont commencé à être vraiment géné par les incohérences quand bien même Oblivion en avait quatre fois moins que Morrowind...

Dans les cavernes, les mecs s'appellent tout le temps, idem si tu voles un truc en ville.

----------


## Angelina

> Après Nma, on passe aux forums de Bethesda :
> http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=864112
> 
> J'aime bien les commentaires du genre :
> 
> "Cause so far, the french previews have been the most negative which is strange that it's only really coming from them."
> 
> On va finir par passer pour des ovnis..


Pitaing, c'est la gloire Zoulou!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'aime bien les commentaires anti-frenchy:


True and it's always the french. Conspiracy I say. Well it is the french anyway.


Don't forget that the French destroyed Interplay.

----------


## Angelina

The french destroyed interplay...

Enorme, la photo pour illustrer l'article relatant l'histoire:

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Herve_Caen

----------


## Red_Force

> Euh là j'veux bien que tu développes
> Quels objectifs ? Mise à part qu'un univers ouvert permet, spatialement, d'aborder le jeu de plusieurs manières, au niveau objectif t'as rien de plus que dans un RPg linéaire: prendre quêtes, résoudre quête, chercher récompense, acheter grosse épée et rebelote.
> Si encore l'univers réagissait réellement aux actes du joueurs, si on avait une évolution perceptible de nos agissements, ok, mais là je ne vois pas.


Dans RPG y a Role Playing Game, et personnellement je reste près de cette idée : si je crée un personnage dans un jeu je décide quel caractère il a et en conséquences, ses objectifs. Donc la part exemple je fais un elfe noire faux cul, imaginatif, parfois brillant mais un peu looser qui a quitté Morrowind pour crimes politiques et qui tente de se refaire en Cyrodil. J'ai crée une classe arnaqueur sur mesure, et je joue en me demandant à chaque moment ce que le personnage pourrait vouloir faire. Donc par exemple il a le gout du luxe, donc même avec trois radis en poche il va à l'hotel maxi luxe et au passage il drague la réceptionniste. Par contre à l'interieur il vole les couverts... 

Ce gars là se bat royalement les c.. de la quete principale mais essaye de prendre le controle de la guilde des voleurs. Bon, ben ça je peux. 

A Fallout, tu peux faire des à cotés sympathiques, mais ce sont juste des fils de quetes prévus qui dépendent plus de l'univers que des aspirations du personnage. Autant que je me souvienne, tu ne peux pas controler une faction par exemple, ni avoir une maison, ni devenir un vampire, etc... C'est large, c'est grand, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ouvert AMA.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et puis si tu compares à Oblivion, bah t'as les deux. Là je le refais pour simplement faire les fils de quetes voleurs et assassin, voire mage, et j'ai même pas effleuré le contenu shiverign isles, ni le gros des quetes secondaires. Et je te parle pas de Morrowind. 
> 
> Quand à faire une grosse différence qualitative sur l'écriture... Pour moi Fallout c'est pour teenager rebel, et Bethesda c'est pour teenager poli. Mais enfin c'est ni Mad max ni le Trone de Fer hein.


Oauis donc les objectifs donttu parles, c'est juste + de quêtes...Après c'est un choix, mais se taper moults quêtes de livraisons ou de trucidage de mobs, là on retombe dans le style MMO...La quête Vampire d'Oblivion était sympa par contre.
Quand à la qualité d'écriture, bah oui, ça vaut pas un roman, les mecs sont pas écrivains. Mais y'a quand même une sacré marge. Honnêtement, je trouve les dialogues/textes/livres d'Oblivion soporifiques au possible. Pourtant vu l'univers et les détails y'avait de quoi faire. Autant dans Oblivion je ne lisais jamais rien, hormis pour les quêtes, autant dans un NWN je me tape les résumé des bouquins et les descriptions d'objets.

Le top ce serait une collaboration Bethesda/Bioware, tiens  ::):  Là on devrait avoir un bon gros RPG touffu.

Edit: rahh les combats de Fallout je les trouvais pas récréatif bordel: quand tu finis un combat avec 3pv, de justesse parce que t'as collé une balle dans les yeux d'un mutant (28% réussite), après avoir sué et bouffé du stimpak à la pelle (d'ailleurs t'es dépendant maintenant, quel con) , s'pas du travail de feignasse!

Re edit: mince je viens de voir ta réponse juste au-dessu..L'inconvénient d'écrire des pavés, un autre à le temps de poster  ::P:

----------


## BSRobin

> Les fans de Fallout sont des gens que je considère comme ignorant de *la pléthore de titres qui faisaient mieux, voir beaucoup mieux, et bien avant, que Fallout premier du nom...* Un jeu où *la soit disant liberté se faisait au prix de bugs et incohérences (en gros faites ce que vous voulez, par contre on n'a rien géré)*, où toutes *la finesse des combats se résumait à les faire dans l'ordre* (mais voilà la liberté d'action, hein), avec une profondeur suffisante mais pas ébouriffante non plus du gameplay tactique.
> 
> [...]


Dans l'ordre des trucs mis en gras :
1) Ouais enfin y'a des gens qui accrochent pas trop à l'heroic-fantasy à vie, hein.
En prenant en compte la date de sortie de Fallout :
Fais le ratio des RPGs avec un univers autre qu'heroic-fantasy jamais sortis / RPGs avec univers heroic fantasy
Fais le ratio des RPGs avec un univers post-apoc / RPGs avec univers heroic fantasy
Je me suis toujours tenu un peu éloigné des RPGs parce que les conventions ressassées des univers heroic fantasy me gavaient.
J'ai bien aimé Willow, j'ai payé mon impôt aux éditeurs de livres dont vous êtes le héros, et puis un truc bête, j'ai vieilli de 10 ans.
Ton corps change, tes goûts changent, ce n'est pas sale.

2) J'ai vraiment du mal à ne pas me contenter d'un "c'est l'argument le plus bidon et de mauvaise foi que j'ai jamais lu".
Parce que j'ai beau chercher là, j'ai pas souvenir de bugs de quêtes ou d'incohérences au niveau de l'univers, à part peut-être dans Fallout 2 avec la suppression des enfants de la version européenne.
Le coup du "faites ce que vous voulez, par contre on n'a rien géré" c'est un peu l'antithèse des façons de résoudre les quêtes de Fallout.
J'aimerais bien que tu développes, du coup.
Edit : bah j'ai visiblement pas du jouer à Fallout 2 dans sa version toute originale, donc.

3) Quel ordre dans lequel il fallait faire les combats ? De quoi parles-tu ?
Parce qu'à part pleurer que si on se barre à l'ouest dès la sortie de l'Abri et qu'on se fait décalquer par une patrouille de supermutants, je ne vois pas ...
Si c'est le fait qu'il ne faut pas se battre avec tel PNJ et le tuer parce que sinon on ferme un arbre de quêtes secondaires ou de la quête principale, moi ca me choque pas.
Une grosse fenêtre popup qui me dit "ah bah non, t'as pas le droit de tuer ce type, tu fous tout mon storytelling par terre sinon", oui, ca me gêne plus déjà.

----------


## Safana

> Le top ce serait une collaboration Bethesda/Bioware, tiens  Là on devrait avoir un bon gros RPG touffu.


Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est un jeu avec le gameplay de Deus Ex, les libertés d'un elder scrolls, les dialogues d'un vampire Bloodlines, les quêtes à la Fallout, pouvoir conduire des bagnoles à la GTA et l'ambiance et tortures de Dungeon Keeper.

Ouais, ça serait un sacré bordel.
Mais, j'achète.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A voir comment ce Q/R est repris par des sites US, y'a aucun mag dans l'univers qui fait ce genre de choses ?

Sinon vive le "racisme" anti-français, y'en a même un qui a parlé d'Irak...Ca doit être le point Godwin de chez eux ça nan ?




> Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est un jeu avec le gameplay de Deus Ex, les libertés d'un elder scrolls, les dialogues d'un vampire Bloodlines, les quêtes à la Fallout, pouvoir conduire des bagnoles à la GTA et l'ambiance et tortures de Dungeon Keeper.
> 
> Ouais, ça serait un sacré bordel.
> Mais, j'achète.


Pareil.
Par contre on y joue dans 5 ans, le temps de corriger les bugs  ::P:

----------


## BSRobin

> Après Nma, on passe aux forums de Bethesda : 
> http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=864112
> 
> J'aime bien les commentaires du genre : 
> 
> "Cause so far, the french previews have been the most negative which is strange that it's only really coming from them."
> 
> On va finir par passer pour des ovnis..


En tout cas ...

(sans cheatay)

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Sinon vive le "racisme" anti-français, y'en a même un qui a parlé d'Irak...Ca doit être le point Godwin de chez eux ça nan ?


C'est clair qu'on touche le fond pour certain,dans pas longtemps si Fallout 3 c'est de la merde ce sera de la faute au français.

Des représailles vont tomber. A ce rythme la, on va leur envoyer une pluie de bombes M 51 a la gueule et ils l'auront leur Fallout 3 grandeur nature.

----------


## JeP

Flûte j'ai loupé la saga Crusader, je suis dèg, je vais me coucher !

Merci à je ne sais plus qui d'avoir lâché le lien vers le browsergame de zombie Hordes.

----------


## Augen13

On parle bien de Vampire bloodlines : Les cinquantes bugs du vampire ? Et puis Bob à le droit de pas aimer le ski.




Les patrons de Bethesda l'ont bien dit pourtant : "On ne trahiras pas les fans de falloud...brotherhood of steel". Donc arrêter un peu vous vous faites du mal la.


edit: je proteste Crusader n'a aucun droit, je vois pas pourquoi vous parlerez de lui dans votre prochain numéro.

----------


## Jérémie

> Et quand j'entends encore des gens crier sur les bugs dans Fallout, Je peux te dire mon vieux que tu es dans le vrai seulement si tu parles de la version originale. Vu la tonne de bugs qui ont été corrigés, alors oui ça veut dire qu'il y en avait beaucoup en effet, mais maintenant ce n'est plus le cas. Cet argument ne tient plus.


Oui, mais non.

C'est mignon la correction de bugs (surtout quand, pour qu'elle soit bien faite, il faille attendre des années et des patchs officieux faits par des fans), mais ça marche pas pour quelqu'un qui a acheté le jeu à sa sortie, l'a joué, a pourri toutes ses sauvegardes disponibles à cause d'un bug et n'a pas pu finir le jeu fini aux deux tiers, a du installer un patch qui rend les sauvegardes incompatibles, refaire le jeu, le re-finir à la moitié, re tout casser, re-installer un patch qui rend encore les sauvegardes incompatibles.

Ce n'est pas du cinéma, ça m'est arrivé. Au final, sur les 2 années après la sortie de Fallout 2, je n'ai pas fini le jeu, parce que le développeur n'a pas daigné travailler une heure de plus pour convertir les sauvegardes (ou faire son boulot proprement dès le début, mais là c'est aussi la faute de l'éditeur).

Alors oui les Fallout sont des grands jeux, mais des bons jeux ? Non. Pas quand ils sont injouables.

C'est pas un Quake avec un niveau bugué où tu tapes une commande dans la console pour aller au suivant. C'est 60h dont 30 d'exaspérations, jetées à la poubelle, et la magie de découvrir le jeu, son univers, son scénario, du début à la fin, foutue en l'air à jamais.

Et pour tout ce que Bloodlines a été descendu pour ses bugs, il ne m'a jamais corrompu une sauvegarde, et je n'ai jamais été bloqué par un truc dans la quête principale que 10 secondes de Google n'ont su résoudre avec élégance. À sa sortie.

----------


## ERISS

> Même avis concernant _Fallout Online_. Autant dire que l'idée de me retrouver dans une map de désert, en compagnie de 15 vault dwellers niveau 3 et 33 tribales niveau 5, à récolter 10 queues de radscorpion pour les échanger contre une armure en cuir, pendant que des messages genre "VDS BOZAR+10 PA CHER !!! 50000 CAPS LOL" ou "NEED BOS PALADIN PR KETE RAYON !!!1!" défilent à l'écran, ne m'enchante pas du tout.


Pas d'accord. Je trouve au contraire que des kevins dans une ambiance post-apo ça fait très Fallout: Pas besoin de faire de la caricature 'à la Fallout': Ils sont déjà là.




> Par contre, je suis totalement d'accord pour Vampire : Bloodlines. A la lecture du test et de la note, alors lecteur tout court, j'étais scandalisé et je voulais la peau de Bob Arctor. Parce que moi, j'avais adoré, malgrès les bugs et les plantages. Evidemment, aujourd'hui, j'ai un avis légèrement différent, mais je continue à penser que c'était trop sévère un 6. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on a fait un On y joue encore dessus, version patch et mods, l'année dernière.


Un 6 était sévère, mais pas trop. 7 était peut-être une note plus juste, mais c'était vraiment la maximale qu'on puisse donner (J'y avais juste joué chez un pote et il m'avait montré sa partie) (Nan, pas ses parties..).
Merci beaucoup pour le "On y joue encore", qui m'a mis à la recherche de ce jeu.




> si je crée un personnage dans un jeu je décide quel caractère il a et en conséquences, ses objectifs. Donc la part exemple je fais un elfe noire faux cul, imaginatif, parfois brillant mais un peu looser qui a quitté Morrowind pour crimes politiques et qui tente de se refaire en Cyrodil. J'ai crée une classe arnaqueur sur mesure, et je joue en me demandant à chaque moment ce que le personnage pourrait vouloir faire. Donc par exemple il a le gout du luxe, donc même avec trois radis en poche il va à l'hotel maxi luxe et au passage il drague la réceptionniste. Par contre à l'interieur il vole les couverts... 
> Ce gars là se bat royalement les c.. de la quete principale mais essaye de prendre le controle de la guilde des voleurs. Bon, ben ça je peux. 
> 
> A Fallout, tu peux faire des à cotés sympathiques, mais ce sont juste des fils de quetes prévus qui dépendent plus de l'univers que des aspirations du personnage. Autant que je me souvienne, tu ne peux pas controler une faction par exemple, ni avoir une maison, ni devenir un vampire, etc... C'est large, c'est grand, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ouvert AMA.


Par contre, j'ai été déçu dans Morrowind: Certes il y a des guildes, mais la politique est assez nulle.
Alors que dans Fallout 2 (pas joué au 1, interface rédhibitoire pour moi), tu peux vraiment intervenir, avoir une influence sur le monde, l'inter-ville (encore plus que dans Deus-Ex, qui est finalement assez téléguidé, mais où il y a du fluff politique vraiment génial).




> Après Nma, on passe aux forums de Bethesda :
> http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=864112
> J'aime bien les commentaires du genre :
> "Cause so far, the french previews have been the most negative which is strange that it's only really coming from them."
> On va finir par passer pour des ovnis..


En tout cas, la plus grosse critique de Zoulou y est repérée mais ignorée. Une dénégation.

----------


## Augen13

Déjà personned.


Tiens moi aussi j'ai eu des problèmes de sauvegarde dans fallout 2 (mais pas dans le premier). Mais bon pas de soucis, je prenais tout les "slots" de sauvegarde. Donc j'avais jamais grand chose à recommencer (5-15 min de jeu).

Et puis fallout est pas un jeu linéaire, on peut changer ça façon de jouer à n'importe quel moment.

----------


## Sob

> the french destroyed interplay...
> 
> Enorme, la photo pour illustrer l'article relatant l'histoire:
> http://images.wikia.com/fallout/images//6/63/herve1.jpg
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/herve_caen


 


> is it just me or could be some cousins from borat or something ... No surprise the company went down.


enorme.

----------


## Jolaventur

Si je puis me permettre de poser une question qui m'est assez propre 
ça se jou comment 
total FPS comboclavier/souris 
u un truc plus posé avec tour par tour activable à la Kotor

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pas d'accord. Je trouve au contraire que des kevins dans une ambiance post-apo ça fait très Fallout: Pas besoin de faire de la caricature 'à la Fallout': Ils sont déjà là.


Comprends pas. Tu peux la refaire en plus clair ?





> Alors que dans Fallout 2 (pas joué au 1, interface rédhibitoire pour moi)


Hein ? Mis à part l'absence du bouton "take all" dans le menu de fouille, c'est la même interface  ::mellow:: 




> Enfin, je trouve qu'il faut avoir l'honnêteté de recenser les jeux* visant un gameplay ouvert*, catégorie dans laquelle Bethesda a toujours un peu fait la course seul... Par ouvert j'entends qu'*on peut se donner une grande variété d'objectifs*, ce qui n'inclue pas à mon sens Fallout 1 ou 2.
> 
> Dans cette niche, je pense que le meilleurs est quand même Oblivion.


En restant dans les RPG et selon tes critères (ceux que j'ai mis en gras), _Mount&Blade_ surclasse de très loin _Oblivion_.




> Si je puis me permettre de poser une question qui m'est assez propre 
> ça se jou comment 
> total FPS comboclavier/souris 
> u un truc plus posé avec tour par tour activable à la Kotor


Pour l'instant, c'est un mélange de FPS à la manette et de combat en pause active (c'est à dire que tu mets le jeu en pause, tu cibles tes ennemis, choisis l'attaque, et relance le jeu pour voir l'animation d'attaque...)

Edit : dit comme ça j'ai l'impression de décrire le gameplay d'_Ôkami_. Le VATS me paraît nettement plus attirant d'un coup  ::mellow::

----------


## Super_Newbie

Red_Force, Bethesda n'est pas le seul à développer les mondes ouverts et les combats en temps réels. Tu oublie vite Pyranna Bytes avec les Gothic ou même CDProjekt avec l'excellent The Witcher (ouvert à un moindre niveau c'est sûr). Et puis c'est toujours pareil, arrête de chier sur la tête de ceux qui ont pas tes goûts. Merci.

----------


## MrBumble

> En tout cas ...
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...e62ac35466.png
> (sans cheatay)



Gnéhéhéhéhé. Un sentiment de satisfaction intérieure et de suffisance non contenue m'envahit.Y a de la joie, tutututut... ::XD:: 

Merci encore à EmileZoulou pour nous avoir autorisé à traduire ce texte et surtout merci à Voltaire pour son excellent premier jet.

----------


## Seboss

> Dans RPG y a Role Playing Game, et personnellement je reste près de cette idée : si je crée un personnage dans un jeu je décide quel caractère il a et en conséquences, ses objectifs. Donc la part exemple je fais un elfe noire faux cul, imaginatif, parfois brillant mais un peu looser qui a quitté Morrowind pour crimes politiques et qui tente de se refaire en Cyrodil. J'ai crée une classe arnaqueur sur mesure, et je joue en me demandant à chaque moment ce que le personnage pourrait vouloir faire. Donc par exemple il a le gout du luxe, donc même avec trois radis en poche il va à l'hotel maxi luxe et au passage il drague la réceptionniste. Par contre à l'interieur il vole les couverts...


Et ça, ce ne s'appelle pas du roleplay, mais jouer à la poupée.

----------


## Guest62019

> Et ça, ce ne s'appelle pas du roleplay, mais jouer à la poupée.


T'es rôliste ? (arerte à la bombe  ::ninja:: ). Parce que j'aimerais bien entendre ta définition du roleplay, je sens le potentiel comique.

----------


## Seboss

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que "draguer un receptionniste" dans un jeu qui n'implémente pas ce mécanisme et n'a donc aucun moyen de traiter et de réagir à cette action, ainsi que d'enlever ses chaussures avant de faire dodo ou bien ranger ses sets d'armures sur son lit, c'est faire semblant, jouer à la poupée.
Dans le JdR papier, c'est différent. Y'a d'autres joueurs et un arbitre qui sont là pour partager et faire vivre les actions que tu décris.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que "draguer un receptionniste" dans un jeu qui n'implémente pas ce mécanisme et n'a donc aucun moyen de traiter et de réagir à cette action, ainsi que d'enlever ses chaussures avant de faire dodo ou bien ranger ses sets d'armures sur son lit, c'est faire semblant, jouer à la poupée.
> Dans le JdR papier, c'est différent. Y'a d'autres joueurs et un arbitre qui sont là pour partager et faire vivre les actions que tu décris.


Ouais tu parles de jeu vidéo, donc parle pas de roleplay, c'est incompatible justement à cause de ces mécanismes qui font qu'on ne peut que s'approcher d'un véritable roleplay.
Et si tu prends la définition stricte, jouer à la poupée est tout à fait un jeu de rôle. (en tout cas bien plus que Fallout 1, 2 ou tous les meilleurs représentants du "genre" en jeu vidéo)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est assez amusant et à la fois inquiétant de lire les réactions sur les forums officiels de Bethesda. Je n'ai pas le sentiment d'avoir apporté une critique personnelle vis à vis de ce que j'ai vu, simplement de relater les faits tels que je les ai vécu. Certes, j'ai été plutôt virulent sur l' IA et les graphismes, mais bon, difficile de nier l'évidence.

Du reste, je ne dis pas que c'est un ratage, ni une réussite, je laisse les joueurs se faire leur opinion par rapport aux réponses que j'apporte à leurs questions.

----------


## Seboss

Ouais mais on sait bien que tu fais une vendetta personelle contre Bethesda.
Tout ça parcequ'ils ont refusé de te lâcher une Power Armor gonflable, c'est petit.

----------


## Seboss

> Ouais tu parles de jeu vidéo, donc parle pas de roleplay, c'est incompatible justement à cause de ces mécanismes qui font qu'on ne peut que s'approcher d'un véritable roleplay.


Bien sûr que le jeu vidéo ne fait qu'approcher le jeu de rôle.
Il fonctionne dans un cadre prédéfini et est incapable de réagir à toutes les actions du personnage. Cependant, certains jeux le font mieux que d'autre. Dans le genre Fallout et surtout Arcanum sont des références.

Pour moi, le 'roleplay' dans le jeu vidéo s'arrête là où le jeu cesse de prendre connaissance et de réagir à mes actions. Au-delà, on ne fait que s'imaginer dans son coin que son perso fait telle et telle chose et c'est au joueur de "faire comme si" (se mettre en pyjama avant de dormir dans Oblivion par ex). Si rien n'y personne n'est là pour donner un feedback sur ces actions, ça revient uniquement à se faire son petit film. On n'est plus dans la définition du computer RPG, c'est les Sims à ce niveau.

----------


## 0ver9k

Petite question : est-ce que vous sentez plus ou moins que les quêtes sont bonnes ? Dans l'article la quête avec la bombe qui n'a pas explosé m'a semblé pas mal ( ca m'a donné envie d'y jouer  ::ninja::  ) .

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Petite question : est-ce que vous sentez plus ou moins que les quêtes sont bonnes ? Dans l'article la quête avec la bombe qui n'a pas explosé m'a semblé pas mal ( ca m'a donné envie d'y jouer  ) .


Une demi-heure, c'est trop peu pour parler des quêtes. La principale, où il faut retrouver son père, commence par une visite à Megaton.
Je n'ai eu le temps de ne faire que deux quêtes annexes: Celle de la bombe, et une autre ou un habitant me demandait de l'eau purifiée.

----------


## BSRobin

> Petite question : est-ce que vous sentez plus ou moins que les quêtes sont bonnes ? Dans l'article la quête avec la bombe qui n'a pas explosé m'a semblé pas mal ( ca m'a donné envie d'y jouer  ) .


Moi elle commence à me sortir par les yeux la quête de la bombe...
Effectivement, je me doute qu'en 30mn, on peut pas beaucoup creuser, mais j'aimerais bien en effet savoir si y'a d'autres quêtes qui sont de cette trempe ou bien si cette la "qualité" de cette quête là n'est pas un doux hasard...
J'ai peur de l'effet "Wonderbra"...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Holala, le post de Zoulou fait le tour du monde ::w00t:: 
Je pense que vous allez avoir des relations tendues avec Bethesda dans les prochains mois (Boulon va devoir acheter le jeu comme pour Alone in the Dark 5  ::P:  )... D'ailleurs, vous avez des retours de la part de Bethesda France ou de leurs représentants?

----------


## Hyrius

Pensez vous que le jeu sera vraiment fini à temps ou on peux s'attendre à un retard ?

----------


## Seboss

Mouaip, je crois me souvenir que Bethesda n'est pas très tendre avec ceux qui leur donnent mauvaise presse (cf Star Trek Legacy).
Enfin, je suppose que la France ne représentant que 1% de leur audience, ils s'en battent un peu les rouleaux chez Bethesda.

----------


## Safana

Après la guerre en Irak, les ricains vont faire la guerre à Zoulou.
Il vont envahir la France pour atteindre sa maison et libérer le pays du joug de ce dictateur avec ses armes de déception massive.

----------


## Pelomar

> Moi elle commence à me sortir par les yeux la quête de la bombe...
> Effectivement, je me doute qu'en 30mn, on peut pas beaucoup creuser, mais j'aimerais bien en effet savoir si y'a d'autres quêtes qui sont de cette trempe ou bien si cette la "qualité" de cette quête là n'est pas un doux hasard...
> J'ai peur de l'effet "Wonderbra"...


+1, ils arretent pas de nous bassiner avec cette quete depuis les premieres infos sur le jeu.
J'espere que ce sera pas la seule bonne quete parce que sinon... euh non j'ai rien dis.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Mouaip, je crois me souvenir que Bethesda n'est pas très tendre avec ceux qui leur donnent mauvaise presse (cf Star Trek Legacy).
> Enfin, je suppose que la France ne représentant que 1% de leur audience, ils s'en battent un peu les rouleaux chez Bethesda.


Ouais sauf si la preview de Zoulou est traduite en 20 langues et sors dans le monde entier... D'ailleurs à quand une adaptation cinématographique de la preview de Zoulou?

----------


## Périclès

Emile Zoulou responsable de la relance de la francophobie aux Etats-Unis -->COUPABLE

Emile Zoulou responsable du réchauffement climatique --->COUPABLE

----------


## botu

En tout cas, merci d'avoir repondu a ma question, maintenant ca me fait tout drole de voir ma question traduite en anglais (qui soit dit en passant exagere ma prose en fesant subir a la camera une salve de coups de boutoir provenant d'un troupeau de taureaux alors que je ne comptais qu'un seul individu.. faut pas exagerer quand meme  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Guest62019

Emile Zoulou, l'homme qui a dit NON

----------


## Seboss

> +1, ils arretent pas de nous bassiner avec cette quete depuis les premieres infos sur le jeu.
> J'espere que ce sera pas la seule bonne quete parce que sinon... euh non j'ai rien dis.


Ca vous rappelle pas une nana et un chien en flamme et la fameuse quête de la "peinture magique" censé être le mètre étalon de la qualité des quêtes d'Oblivion (qui se résuma au final à je rentre dans une cellule utilisant des textures floues, je butte 3 trolls et poupouf fini).

----------


## Pelomar

> Ca vous rappelle pas une nana et un chien en flamme et la fameuse quête de la "peinture magique" censé être le mètre étalon de la qualité des quêtes d'Oblivion (qui se résuma au final à je rentre dans une cellule utilisant des textures floues, je butte 3 trolls et poupouf fini).


Je l'ai jamais faite cette quete en plus  ::XD:: 

Enfin moi j'ai aimé Oblivion, et je trouve qu'il y avait pas mal de quete qui allait plus loin que le "rapporte 27 couilles de porcs séchées"
La guilde des assassins  ::wub::

----------


## Pierronamix

Ce qui me fait marrer n'empêche, c'est que la ou Zoulou et pas mal de gens ici (dont moi) trouve le jeu techniquement et graphiquement faiblard, les américains (le forum pré cité ou GT) le trouve superbe.

Tout est toujours relatif aux goûts, mais quand même...Ca me rappelle GM Paradise qui me soutenait que Mafia 1 est plus beau que GTA IV  :^_^:

----------


## BurnBabyBurn

Merci pour la séance de questions/réponses !  ::): 

J'avais réservé la version collector pour fans de Fallout pétés de thune, et je l'ai annulée fissa ... ouf !  ::unsure:: 

La seule chose qui me ferait acheter ce jeu est soit un miracle, soit que Bethesda offre une super-armure (celle de l'enclave  :B): ) avec leur bouse. Ou bien une babe à la limite ::rolleyes::

----------


## Logan

> Ca me rappelle GM Paradise qui me soutenait que Mafia 1 est plus beau que GTA IV


Oui mais çà c'est vrai ...  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pelomar

"Devant les critiques unanimes et principalement celles de Canard PC, nous avons décidé de reprendre la totalité du jeu a zéro et de changer de moteur graphique"
:sweetdreams:

----------


## Seboss

> "Devant les critiques unanimes et principalement celles de Canard PC, nous avons décidé *de retirer tout les éléments de jeu de rôle et de renommer le jeu en Fallout 3: a Serious Sam spinoff*"
> :sweetdreams:


Fixed  ::P:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Avec Emile Zoulou embauché en tant que "Lead Designer". Attention, lui au moins il s'y connait en streums et zomblards divers...

----------


## Courtequeue

> "Devant les critiques unanimes et principalement celles de Canard PC, nous avons décidé de reprendre la totalité du jeu a zéro et de changer de moteur graphique"
> :sweetdreams:


Mmmm. Face à ce genre de difficultés la réaction us typique consisterait plutôt en :
"Devant les critiques unanimes et principalement celles de Canard PC, nous avons décidé de racheter la totalité de la presse vidéoludique pour avoir des critiques justes et objectives. Les récalcitrants seront éliminés"

----------


## Guest62019

> Fixed


Nan, Serious Sam est un bon FPS.
En tout cas, merci à Zoulou de m'avoir dissuader d'acheter une bobox pour Fallout 3.

----------


## Pelomar

> Mmmm. Face à ce genre de difficultés la réaction us typique consisterait plutôt en :
> "Devant les critiques unanimes et principalement celles de Canard PC, nous avons décidé de racheter la totalité de la presse vidéoludique pour avoir des critiques justes et objctives. Les récalcitrants seront éliminés"





> Fixed


Ouais mais la c'est plus des sweet dreams, tas de glandus.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Mmmm. Face à ce genre de difficultés la réaction us typique consisterait plutôt en :
> "Devant les critiques unanimes et principalement celles de Canard PC, nous avons décidé de racheter la totalité de la presse vidéoludique pour avoir des critiques justes et objctives. Les récalcitrants seront éliminés"


Alors là franchement tes sous-entendus minables sur l'intégrité journalistique américaines sont franchement déplacés. Y à qu'à voir Gamespot et son inébranlable déontologie pour voir à quel point tu te fourvoies. Amicalement.
Edit : J'espère que Zoulou sera viré de CPC pour sa critique acerbe et injuste envers un éditeur talentueux et accessoirement annonceur mais ça ça n'a rien à voir...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof c'est pas forcément le moteur graphique qu'il faut reprendre.Pas besoin des derniers shaders à la mode, c'est une question de design/couleurs/textures.
Par exemple, The Witcher utilise un vieux moteur tout pourri, ça ne l'empêche pas 'être très agréable à l'oeil.
Non mais les ricains, sont pas comme nous hein, faut pas faire attention aux commentaires  ::P: 
y'a quand même quelques voix qui s'accordent avec ZOulou sur les forums US:sûrement des hateboy Fallout ....

----------


## Courtequeue

> US:sûrement des hateboy Fallout ....


Les hateboy c'est bien ceux qui sont pressés de voir le jeu sortir...  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou



----------


## manulelutin

"hat what makes the french so much more special then the other people that played the demo? Because in the previews I've never heard of any super mutant deaths at level 3 or anything of that nature. So mayhaps the French have a personal vendetta against fallout in general and or Bethsada. You never know in this crazy world, But I have to say I think the guy that played the demo certainly had to of exaggerated a lot."

eh mais ils trippent a quoi sur le fofo de bethesda la ...
j'en ai même vu appelé zoulou "napoleon bonaparte"
pour certains le Q&A est un fake (quand c'est pas le site...)

incredible...

Qui plus est zoulou, t'es pas le seul a avoir fait état de tout ces problemes, eurogamer a fait le même constat (en plus court).

T'as interêt a trouver une putain d'armure cela dit...

----------


## Pluton

Bon sinon, quand est-ce que Bethesda rachète Planescape Torment, Arcanum, Baldur's Gate, Thief, Deus Ex, Jagged Alliance et system shock ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Ouais mais eurogamer c'est des européen, donc des fascistes anti-bethesdien qui font une vendetta contre fallout, c'est normal.

----------


## Guest62019

En même temps, ça m'étonnerait pas que ce genre de site ricain bidonne ses commentaires et son forum, et que Bethesda fasse de même

----------


## JK Duss

> Ouais mais eurogamer c'est des européen, donc des fascistes anti-bethesdien qui font une vendetta contre fallout, c'est normal.


C'est surtout qu'eurogamer est dirigé dans l'ombre par des fascistes français vénérant Bonaparte  ::):

----------


## Seboss

> Bon sinon, quand est-ce que Bethesda rachète Planescape Torment, Arcanum, Baldur's Gate, Thief, Deus Ex, Jagged Alliance et system shock ?


Pourquoi faire ? Ils ont déjà une licence med-fan et space op (TES et Star Trek) et maintenant une post-apo.
Je ne vois pas ce qu'ils leur faut de plus.

----------


## Courtequeue

> C'est surtout qu'eurogamer est dirigé dans l'ombre par des fascistes français vénérant Bonaparte


Les français sont derrière tous les sales coups de toute façon. Particulièrement quand il s'agit de ternir la réputation de nobles entreprises américaines.
Un tas d'envieux mesquins, jaloux et visqueux. Probablement communistes et bientôt, si ce n'est déjà, islamistes.  ::ninja::

----------


## le faucheur

Je crois que je vais etre le seul du forum a acheter ce jeu.

----------


## Guest62019

> Pourquoi faire ? Ils ont déjà une licence med-fan et space op (TES et Star Trek) et maintenant une post-apo.
> Je ne vois pas ce qu'ils leur faut de plus.


J'attends avec impatience la vindicte des Trekkies  :^_^:

----------


## BurnBabyBurn

> eh mais ils trippent a quoi sur le fofo de bethesda la ...
> j'en ai même vu appelé zoulou "napoleon bonaparte"
> pour certains le Q&A est un fake (quand c'est pas le site...)


Oh putain c'est de la bonne chez eux ! Je veux le même dealer *_*

----------


## chenoir

J'imagine bien Uriel survoler un monde post apocalyptique à bord du NCC1701-D Enterprise.

Edit : J'en ai marre, l'ordi du bureau bloque l'accès au forum de Bethesda.....

----------


## Safana

> Je crois que je vais etre le seul du forum a acheter ce jeu.


nan nan, on est deux.

----------


## Logan

> J'attends avec impatience la vindicte des Trekkies


J'attends avec impatience le test de Boulon. Le test de Hulk va t'il être détronné ?

----------


## manulelutin

> Je crois que je vais etre le seul du forum a acheter ce jeu.


non, pas forcement.
je gardes espoir.
Si le jeu est repoussé.
La meilleur chose qui puisse lui arriver maintenant ahma.



Sans deconner, si ca merde comme ca sur 30min de gameplay precalibré (donc theoriquement censé etre paufiné au petit oignons pour les testeurs... merde 30min quoi !), ca sera pas corriger en 4 mois.

j'en suis a prier pour un bon gros report.

----------


## Guest62019

Ou alors c'est un hommage à Fallout 2 que de le sortir pas fini !

----------


## Pluton

Quoi qu'il arrive, j'implore Boulon ou tout autre testeur de chez CPC de nous faire grâce de la description de la quête de la bombe et du fonctionnement du VATS. Ou alors juste un encadré de 4 lignes pour les deux, merci. Ayez pitié de nous !

----------


## Seboss

> J'attends avec impatience la vindicte des Trekkies


Oh mais ça a commencé depuis longtemps: http://www.rpgcodex.net/phpBB/viewto...legacy&start=0

----------


## BSRobin

> Qui plus est zoulou, t'es pas le seul a avoir fait état de tout ces problemes, eurogamer a fait le même constat (en plus court).


Chez GK aussi, ils y sont pas allé tout miel et sucre ...
Ca remonte à loin... Poischich annoncant dans une des émissions GK qu'après avoir vu tourner Fallout 3, il ne l'attendait plus.

Je veux pas être médisant et faire des procès d'intention, mais y'a plein de sites anglo-saxons et même français "gros site de jeux vidéos wannabe" dont les qualités journalistiques des articles et des interviews sont déplorables.
A base de "je colle au plus près au plan marketing de Pete Hines, je pose une question pour la forme sur les précédents opus, mais je vais pas plus loin parce que de toutes façons j'y ai pas joué donc je crois ce que me dit Bethesda sur 'du passé des jeux pourris en mode texte faisons table rase', et puis c'est pas comme si j'allais m'installer les jeux originaux avant l'interview ou la preview parce que je suis payé une misère pour cette pige".
*Edit:* je précise : donc au bout d'un moment, on commence à prendre avec beaucoup de recul des previews et tests bourrés de superlatifs mais qui se contentent de paraphraser tout ce qu'on sait déjà sans creuser en profondeur.
*Edit 2:* et surtout, mais ca c'est personnel, sans creuser l'aspect "bon, y'a un gros '3' derrière 'Fallout', mais concrètement pour un fan des deux premiers, que vaut-il ?"

Je me rappelle encore de la preview/prise en mains d'Oblivion sur jeuxvideo.tv
Une bonne grosse bande de golmons qui s'esclaffaient et s'enthousiasmaient sur le bloom de leur épée dégainée et le fait qu'on pouvait sauter et courir dans les champs. 
Ambiance "Cauet découvre Oblivion".
(Bon, depuis, j'ai lu un ou deux articles sur le site récemment, y'a l'air d'y avoir eu un peu de reprise en main sur la qualité du contenu. un ou deux articles, hein.)

----------


## Guest62019

"Ok, we know that bethesda people aren't competent game makers, but that hate blog thing is really unsettling... 

A thought: I wonder if the major gaming sites are going to report about this little incident? This is really a worthwhile newspiece, much bigger than Bethsofts Fallout 3 poster on E3 that made a big fuzz. It'll be a clear measure of beth-bribe the gaming sites received if they don't report this."

----------


## chenoir

Hate blog? Pour du report de vécu sans procès d'intention ni avis donné? Si ca c'est de la "haine", je voudrais savoir ce que c'est que de dire "c'est nul j'aime pas c'est de la merde".

----------


## Mélanome

Pour calmer les ardeurs, moi je dirais qu'en fait les américains ont rien compris à Fallout 1 et 2, et donc du coup, ils ne comprennent pas la réaction des Français ...

Pour eux, c'est bien l'arme nucléaire ... c'est ce qui leur a permis de dominer le monde, alors ... il n'ont rien vu de moraliste ou de sérieux dans Fallout c'est tout ...

Finalement, je pense pas que ça calme qui que ce soit ce que j'ai dis ...  ::P:

----------


## BurnBabyBurn

> Ambiance "Cauet découvre Oblivion".


Dans le même style tu as "Cauet découvre Halo"  ::P: 

Je suis d'accords avec toi, il a quelque chose de pourrie dans le royaume du Danemark. Certaines parties de la presse vidéoludique sont métastasées par le marketing des BlockBusters . Il ne faudrait surtout pas froisser les éditeurs ou bien les fans de Halo et de Metal Gear Solid. Ha nan nan surtout pas ! On leurs met à tous les deux la note maxi, comme ça tout le monde il est beau, il est gentil.

Vivons tous avec des oeillères !  ::lol::

----------


## ERISS

> Comprends pas. Tu peux la refaire en plus clair ?


Dans Fallout il y a plein de pnj débiles ou immatures à cause de leur isolement, de leur non-éducation ou de séquelles (combats ou irradiés). Donc un Falout-mmo avec des kevins ça me dérangerait pas trop, pour une fois.




> Hein ? Mis à part l'absence du bouton "take all" dans le menu de fouille, c'est la même interface


Pas que ça, mais je me souviens plus quoi (ça fait très longtemps). Celle de Fallout 2 était légèrement mieux, mais enfin viable pour moi.

----------


## Wobak

Merci pour les infos en tout cas !

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

C'est amusant de lire les commentaires sur le forum off a propos des français.

Sauf que les français sont très très bien implantés sur les TES et le modding.


Un des boss de Tamriel rebuild, un des plus ancien et plus gros mod a ce jour sur morro est français, 
le mec qui a lancé la pétition qui a eu des milliers de votes pour la mise a jour du moteur de morro est français, 
le mec qui a réalisé un programme qui importe les données morrowind dans oblivion et permet de jouer aux deux jeux est français,
le mec qui a réalisé un traducteur (quasi universel) pour les mods est français.

etc etc etc...




Pour la suite, pour Fallout3 et TEs5 (qui sera a n'en pas douter un oblivion ++ ),
il n'y a pas grand chose a espérer, tant qu'ils garderont Todd et ne jetteront pas l'équipe de développement pour un retour a ce qu'ils savent faire (c'est a dire du RPG et non pas des démonstrations techniques avec un moteur pourri qui accuse des décennies de retard et incapable de rivaliser avec ce qui se fait a l'heure actuelle)

Beth = poubelle,
l'avenir est sombre avec eux, ils vont continuer a faire des jeux "grand public", exploser des franchises prometteuses. Le pire, ils en vendront par charter entier... et ne sont donc pas prêt d'arrêter.

----------


## Mélanome

COCORICCO !!!  ::lol:: 




> Pour la suite, pour Fallout3 et TEs5 (qui sera a n'en pas douter un oblivion ++ ),


... moi je dirais Oblivion --  ...  ::|:

----------


## chenoir

Donc un Morrowind -----

----------


## Mélanome

> Sauf que les français sont très très bien implantés sur les TES et le modding.


Bientôt, y' aura un super plugin pour Oblivion qui se passera dans le futur !!!  ::lol:: 

A mon avis, c'est normal que les français utilisent au mieux le TES ... on a pas du trouver Oblivion top non plus alors on s'est rabattu sur l'éditeur ...

Par contre, ça expliquerait aussi que la plupart des mods soit du téton repolygonisé ... parce qu'on est un peu trop porté là dessus en France je trouve ...  ::|: 

C'est à cause des 35 heures ... on a plus de temps pour modder ...

et pour le cul

et donc pour modder des culs ... CQFD

----------


## Crashy

Les mecs vous parlez de Gamebryo(le moteur graphique) sans le connaitre. C'est un très bon middleware, avec pas mal d'outils et très performant en plus d'etre suffisement modulaire pour faire ce qu'on en veut(de Civ IV à Oblivion). 
Si le jeu est moche c'est uniquement de la faute de Bethesda, et de toute façon dans la plupart des cas, si un jeu est moche c'est jamais vraiment à cause du moteur, sauf si il est vraiment techniquement à la bourre ce qui n'est pas le cas de Gamebryo.

----------


## Mélanome

> Les mecs vous parlez de Gamebryo(le moteur graphique) sans le connaitre. C'est un très bon middleware, avec pas mal d'outils et très performant en plus d'etre suffisement modulaire pour faire ce qu'on en veut(de Civ IV à Oblivion). 
> Si le jeu est moche c'est uniquement de la faute de Bethesda, et de toute façon dans la plupart des cas, si un jeu est moche c'est jamais vraiment à cause du moteur, sauf si il est vraiment techniquement à la bourre ce qui n'est pas le cas de Gamebryo.



Ah ... c'est comme pour le tour par tour alors ...  ::|: 

je me disais aussi ...




> Donc un Morrowind -----


Donc un dagger fall --------

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

> Les mecs vous parlez de Gamebryo(le moteur graphique) sans le connaitre. C'est un très bon middleware, avec pas mal d'outils et très performant en plus d'etre suffisement modulaire pour faire ce qu'on en veut(de Civ IV à Oblivion). 
> Si le jeu est moche c'est uniquement de la faute de Bethesda, et de toute façon dans la plupart des cas, si un jeu est moche c'est jamais vraiment à cause du moteur, sauf si il est vraiment techniquement à la bourre ce qui n'est pas le cas de Gamebryo.


Effectviement,
Beth utilise une version perso de ce moteur.



Quand je parlais du moteur,
je songeais a celui de morro (qui est quasiment un moteur perso basé sur netimmerse différent du Xgine d'arena et Dagegrfall)... désolé si mon propos n'est pas clair.


Pour le reste,
bah oui c'est la faute a beth, ce n'est pas la faute des outils si l'artiste manque de savoir faire.




> Donc un dagger fall --------


Pas vraiment,
il y a une véritable rupture entre daggerfall et morrowind,
et a part le background et la composante RPG, il est difficile de lier les deux jeux.

----------


## Seboss

> Quand je parlais du moteur,
> je songeais a celui de morro (qui est quasiment un moteur perso basé sur netimmerse différent du Xgine d'arena et Dagegrfall)... désolé si mon propos n'est pas clair.


J'étais convaincu que Morrowind utilisait également une version de Gamebryo.
EDIT: et wikipedia semble d'accord : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamebryo

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

Gamebryo est le successeur de netimmmerse.

Bref,
la même chose mais différent...







...et toujours aussi mal utilisé.

----------


## Pluton

> Gamebryo est le successeur de netimmmerse.
> 
> Bref,
> la même chose mais différent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Angel Eyes, je suis Ysengrin sur le forum de wiwiland... en tout cas je constate que, effectivement, quand je vois ton investissement sur ce site, ce sont bien ceux qui connaissent le mieux les jeux fallout ET les jeux de Bethesda qui ont l'avis le plus pertinent sur le tour que les choses prennent.
Et que cet avis est bien sombre, mais j'espère que du côté de la communauté fallout comme de la communauté elder scroll, le modding a encore ses plus belles heures devant lui, avec entre autre Tamriel Rebuild.

Voilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pluton, pourquoi t'as parlé d'une reprise de Planescape par Bethesda ?  ::cry:: 

Je flippe maintenant.

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

> Et que cet avis est bien sombre, mais j'espère que du côté de la communauté fallout comme de la communauté elder scroll, le modding a encore ses plus belles heures devant lui, avec entre autre Tamriel Rebuild.


Puisque tu en parle,
j'espère qu'il y aura un éditeur (je n'ai rien lu dessus encore)
au moins pour produire des correctifs du jeu par les fans.... 


...passage obligatoire pour tous les jeux étiquetés Beth.
(et accessoirement pour rallonger la durée de vie)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Puisque tu en parle,
> j'espère qu'il y aura un éditeur (je n'ai rien lu dessus encore)


D'après leur déclarations, ils vont peut-être sortir un éditeur, mais après la sortie du jeu. Traduction personnelle : l'éditeur sortira bien, mais trois mois après le jeu, histoire d'éviter d'être reclassé plus sévèrement par l'ESRB parce que quelqu'un aura moddé des tétons, comme c'est arrivé à Oblivion.

----------


## Nilsou

il a l'air mal barré ce jeu,vraiment dommage,déjà qu'Oblivion n'était pas top... la on dirais la description d'un mod pour Oblivion tout pourri en cour de développement ,ça fait peur.

----------


## Safana

> Salut Angel Eyes, je suis Ysengrin sur le forum de wiwiland... en tout cas je constate que, effectivement, quand je vois ton investissement sur ce site, ce sont bien ceux qui connaissent le mieux les jeux fallout ET les jeux de Bethesda qui ont l'avis le plus pertinent sur le tour que les choses prennent.
> Et que cet avis est bien sombre, mais j'espère que du côté de la communauté fallout comme de la communauté elder scroll, le modding a encore ses plus belles heures devant lui, avec entre autre Tamriel Rebuild.
> 
> Voilà.


C'est mignon des fans de Fallout que se font des calins !
Mais c'est pas l'avis le plus pertinent pour tous.

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

> C'est mignon des fans de Fallout que se font des calins !
> Mais c'est pas l'avis le plus pertinent pour tous.


Un petit défi (avec une palette de fallout3 a gagner)
retrouve ou j'ai bien dis être fan de fallout...



Maintenant, au delà du sarcasme,
je veux bien discuter mon avis et de son éventuelle pertinence.

----------


## Pluton

> c'est mignon des fans de fallout que se font des calins !
> Mais c'est pas l'avis le plus pertinent pour tous.


*Je ne suis PAS un fan de fallout, merde !!!!*

----------


## Mélanome

Ah bon ... moi je croyais ...  ::P: h34r:

P.S. : Ysengrin c'est encore plus con que Pluton comme pseudo ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Leave PLuton Alone


Ah bon ? 
Bah merde alors, on ne dirait pas  ::):

----------


## Pierronamix

> *Je ne suis PAS un fan de fallout, merde !!!!*


C'est vrai que ta signature pourrait prêter a confusion.  ::happy2::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est mignon des fans de Fallout que se font des calins !
> Mais c'est pas l'avis le plus pertinent pour tous.


Bah c'est peut être l'avis le plus pertinent pour ceux aui attendaient un Jdr bien foutu, avec combats tactiques, pnj intéressants et univers prenant. Et non pas un simili-fps-raté avec des immeubles détruits pour faire Post-Apo  ::):

----------


## Courtequeue

> Je ne suis pas un fan de fallout, merde !!!!


Si tu n'a pas un apriori favorable sur le postapo de Beth tu es forcément un fan aigri de Fallout voyons.
Pour avoir un avis objectif sur ce jeu il faut attendre d'y avoir joué, ne pas avoir joué aux précédents opus ou au pire ne pas les avoir appréciés, voir même ne jamais avoir joué à un jeu vidéo depuis Pong pour apprécier les graphismes 3D à leur juste valeur...  ::mellow::

----------


## Mélanome

Moi ça me choque ... j'en étais tellement sûr ...  ::sad:: 

Et si non, t'es gay ?

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Perso j'ai toujours préféré Planescape Torment en fait. Ceci étant, si tout ça se confirme, je proposerait quand même de faire brulé les gens responsable à petit feu, genre à la bougie. 

Ca donne limite envie de se lancer non pas dans le mod, mais dans la création d'un jeu tout ça, et de voir si on ne peut pas faire mieux. Enfin y'a peu de chance à froid, comme ça, mais bon.

----------


## Pluton

> C'est vrai que ta signature pourrait prêter a confusion.


Mais... mais en quoi penser qu'un jeu sera mauvais ou bon implique-t-il nécessairement d'être rangé dans une catégorie : Fan/Hate boy de merde ????
Et même, cela implique-t-il nécessairement qu'on apprécie à fond les trucs d'avant ?
Moi j'aime beaucoup Fallout 1, j'aime bien Fallout 2, j'aime beaucoup Daggerfall, j'aime bien Oblivion et pas trop Morrowind, et je pense que Fallout 3 sera un mauvais jeu mais sa sortie m'intéresse parce que j'aime bien fallout et Bethesda.
Voilà, discutons là dessus et arrêtons de nous définir et de définir les autres comme des "fans" ou des mecs bouchés.
Putain on est sur Canardplus ici !

----------


## Mélanome

Perso dans l'ordre, je met Fallout 1 et 2, Arcanum, planescape Torment avant les "baladur's gate" ... c'est l'héroic fantasy qui me soule ... 

Et je suis fan de l'humour Troika (du moins de ceux qui en faisaient partie ...) après les mécanismes de jeux sont pour moi un peu plus secondaire (mais alors ils arrivent juste après ...).




> Mais... mais en quoi penser qu'un jeu sera mauvais ou bon implique-t-il nécessairement d'être rangé dans une catégorie : Fan/Hate boy de merde ????


Mais c'est comme ça, certains trouvent réconfortant de mettre des gens dans des cases ...

Moi je trouve ça déplorable, mais je dois être un fanboy du genre humain ...  ::|: 




> Putain on est sur Canardplus ici !


Ben ... y'a pas que des fanboys et des mecs bouchés sur Canardplus ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Mélanome

> Moi j'aime beaucoup Fallout 1, j'aime bien Fallout 2,


Et si non, t'es pas fan de fallout ?

----------


## Logan

Bon allez, comme tout le monde, je vais y aller de mon avis au vue des quelques vidéos et des questions/réponses de Maître Zoulou.

Comme beaucoup, j'ai retourné les 2 premiers épisodes dans tous les sens, et je peux dire que cette série est un de mes plus beaux souvenirs vidéoludiques, que je mets au coté de Deus Ex, Baldur's, et Alexandra Ledderman. Je suis très axé RPG, mais je ne crache pas sur les autres genres quand ils sont bon (Stalker, Deux Ex, Outcast ...)

Je suis un intégriste du tour par tour, car je pense qu'il permet de se rapprocher le plus du concept du JDR, et permet d'obtenir un soft moins bourrin/action. Malheureusement, ce système de jeux semble disparaitre petit à petit, sur PC du moins. Seules les T-RPG su console permettent encore de goûter a ce plaisir.

Bref, tout çà pour dire que Fallout reunissait, pour moi, tous les ingrédients auquel j'adhère complètement : un univers post-apo, des combats en tour par tour, un humour omniprésent, un ton décalé, une durée de vie gigantesque, un putain de jeu quoi.

Et là, que vois-je ? Le pire pour moi, c'est l'abandon du tour par tour et la mise en place d'un auto-levelling, ce qui détruit complètement ce qui fait le charme d'un RPG digne de ce nom. Pouvoir explorer une caverne avec un gros streum dedans et s'en sortir quand même en étant niveau 3 parce que on a bien gérer le combat, revenir dans une zone ou on galérait parce qu'on a levellé entre temps, c'est ce qui va me manquer si les dires de Zoulou se vérifient.

J'espère encore secrètement qu'il a testé une version non finalisée, ou bien que toutes les options n'étaient pas dispo (genre l'auto-levelling désactivable, le tour par tour toujours dispo), mais je suis pessimiste au vue des productions de ces dernières années. A quand remonte le dernier RPG tour par tour sur PC ? Je n'arrive même pas à m'en souvenir. Bethesda ne va pas tout chambouler pour revenir à ce type de jeu. Je suis conscient de faire partie d'une minorité, voir d'être un gros con nostalgique, mais j'assume.

D'un autre coté, tout ne sera peut-être pas à jeter. J'ai par exemple beaucoup aimé Morrowind et Oblivion, malgré leurs défauts, pour leur coté exploration et terrain de jeu/bac à sable, comme seul Bethesda sait le faire. C'est peut-être ce qui sauvera Fallout de la noyade radioactive.

Donc oui, çà pue la merde, mais sait-on jamais. Je garde un tout petit espoir, mais vraiment petit hein.

Et pour dire un mot sur l'histoire Fan de Fallout pas objectif machin truc, c'est de la connerie en barre. Tout ce que je demande, c'est un bon jeu qui tient la route, même s'il ne respecte pas spécialement l'univers des 2 épisodes, que les radscorpions ou la sainte relique ont disparus. Juste un JDR quoi, pas un simili-FPS et faire passer çà pour un digne successeur.

----------


## Pluton

> Et si non, t'es pas fan de fallout ?


Bah non.



> *Fan* est un anglicisme (abréviation de _fanatic_, du français fanatique) qui désigne une personne qui éprouve une forte admiration pour une personne, un groupe de personnes, une équipe de sport, etc.


Je n'éprouve pas une forte admiration pour les fallout. A la grande rigueur le 1 mais c'est tout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu t'es jamais endormi en serrant ta boîte de Fallout dans les bras ? ?? ???
Mais t'es qu'un sale casual de mer....

----------


## Logan

> Mais... mais en quoi penser qu'un jeu sera mauvais ou bon implique-t-il nécessairement d'être rangé dans une catégorie : Fan/Hate boy de merde ????
> Et même, cela implique-t-il nécessairement qu'on apprécie à fond les trucs d'avant ?
> Moi j'aime beaucoup Fallout 1, j'aime bien Fallout 2, j'aime beaucoup Daggerfall, j'aime bien Oblivion et pas trop Morrowind, et je pense que Fallout 3 sera un mauvais jeu mais sa sortie m'intéresse parce que j'aime bien fallout et Bethesda.
> Voilà, discutons là dessus et arrêtons de nous définir et de définir les autres comme des "fans" ou des mecs bouchés.
> Putain on est sur Canardplus ici !


Un gros gros +1.

----------


## touriste

je sais pas si ca a déja été posté (470 ca fait beaucoup de réponses à consulter  ::rolleyes:: ) mais c est la classe d'avoir son article sur nma in english : http://www.nma-fallout.com/article.php?id=43893

Y a meme la traduction de "on a l'impression que la camera encule un taureau" ca pète :D

----------


## Pierronamix

> Mais... mais en quoi penser qu'un jeu sera mauvais ou bon implique-t-il nécessairement d'être rangé dans une catégorie : Fan/Hate boy de merde ????
> Et même, cela implique-t-il nécessairement qu'on apprécie à fond les trucs d'avant ?
> Moi j'aime beaucoup Fallout 1, j'aime bien Fallout 2, j'aime beaucoup Daggerfall, j'aime bien Oblivion et pas trop Morrowind, et je pense que Fallout 3 sera un mauvais jeu mais sa sortie m'intéresse parce que j'aime bien fallout et Bethesda.
> Voilà, discutons là dessus et arrêtons de nous définir et de définir les autres comme des "fans" ou des mecs bouchés.
> Putain on est sur Canardplus ici !


 :^_^: 

C'était de l'humour hein.

----------


## kraken

> Je crois que je vais etre le seul du forum a acheter ce jeu.


Moi, peut-être.
Si il est moins mauvais que prévu (j'y crois pas des masses).
ET quand il sera en version budget à 10€.
ET AUSSI quand y aura eu plein de MODs qui en font un jeu honnête.

Le truc c'est que j'ai pas du tout aimé Oblivion, alors Gunblivion qui viole la licence Fallout, ça va être dur de rentrer dedans...

----------


## Pluton

> Moi, peut-être.
> Si il est moins mauvais que prévu (j'y crois pas des masses).
> ET quand il sera en version budget à 10€.
> ET AUSSI quand y aura eu plein de MODs qui en font un jeu honnête.
> 
> Le truc c'est que j'ai pas du tout aimé Oblivion, alors Gunblivion qui viole la licence Fallout, ça va être dur de rentrer dedans...


Pareil. 10€ max tel quel par curiosité s'il n'est pas aussi mauvais que ça, 15€ si y'a au moins un truc aussi bon que le rayon de Fallout 1.
50€ c'est hors de question.

----------


## deadraque

Merci, zoulou, excellent la revue pour ce faire une petite idée mais honnêtement j'ai déjà peur.... IA pas terrible, FPS (pas rpg a mes yeux), très probablement du auto-leveling vu l'explication des 3 mutants, interface a l'oblivion + reprise x-box pour la plus part, fast-travelling, pas de tour par tour, et les dialogues bof bof, et en plus c'est pas très beau... moi c'est clair si c'est trop FPS et que la plupart des truc s'adapte a mon niveau ca sera non pour moi, j'ai détesté Oblivion (j'ai aimé avec OOC par contre), donc je passe a moins que canard PC en dit plein de bien tout bientôt, oui peut-être quand un truc style OOC sortira que je ferais la peine. je suis triste déjà mais bon s'attend encore un peu pour avoir plus de confirmations.

----------


## Mélanome

Perso j'achèterais fallout 3 d'occasion (histoire qu'aucun sous n'arrivent à Bethesda) et uniquement quand l'éditeur sera sorti ... 
Histoire d'essayer de lui coller un mode tour par tour et de refaire fallout ...

Mais j'y jouerais pas, je veux pas que Bethesda ruine mon admiration pour le jeu d'origine.

----------


## Pluton

> Perso j'achèterais fallout 3 d'occasion (histoire qu'aucun sous n'arrivent à Bethesda) et uniquement quand l'éditeur sera sorti ... 
> Histoire d'essayer de lui coller un mode tour par tour et de refaire fallout ...


Ça ne marchera jamais. Le tour par tour il faudrait refaire tout le jeu, le découper en cases, refaire l'IA etc... impossible, autant modder sur autre chose. :/

----------


## TheToune

> Ça ne marchera jamais. Le tour par tour il faudrait refaire tout le jeu, le découper en cases, refaire l'IA etc... impossible, autant modder sur autre chose. :/


Pas forcement. 
Avec un système qui ferait consommer des points pendants les déplacements et un système de pause(sauf pour le perso actif) tournant c'est peut être jouable.

----------


## Pluton

> Pas forcement. 
> Avec un système qui ferait consommer des points pendants les déplacements et un système de pause(sauf pour le perso actif) tournant c'est peut être jouable.


Mouais, autant modder directement sous Silent storm/JA2/Fallout2/tactics...

Le top serait de développer un éditeur simple d'accès pour tactics et un vrai système de dialogues.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tactics est quand même un poil limité par son gameplay à un bouton.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Bethesda a fourni une base de données de models 3D respectables, modifiables, car certaines choses ne ressemblent pas vraiment à fallout, mais autant essayer d'en profiter, je pense.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le top serait de développer un éditeur simple d'accès pour tactics et un vrai système de dialogues.


C'est malin je viens de foutre plein de bave sur mon clavier  ::(:

----------


## Pluton

> Tactics est quand même un poil limité par son gameplay à un bouton.


En tour par tour, moins que Fallout 1&&2...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'suis sûr qu'on peut arriver aux 1000 posts pour ce topic.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> En tour par tour, moins que Fallout 1&&2...


Y'a pas que les combats dans la vie, tu sais.

----------


## kraken

> Y'a pas que les combats dans la vie, tu sais.


Je dirais même que les combats sont un aspect mineur de tout bon RPG.
(et non, je ne considère pas les J-RPG/T-RPG comme des "vrais" RPG)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mineurs, pas forcément.
Par contre faut laisser la possibilité d'éviter les combats, pour que les gens puissent aborder le jeu comme ils le souhaitent.

----------


## Voldain

> (et non, je ne considère pas les J-RPG/T-RPG comme des "vrais" RPG)


Et ben t'es con... J'en ai ras le cul de ce dénigrement perpétuelle d'un genre par rapport à un autre...

----------


## Pluton

> Y'a pas que les combats dans la vie, tu sais.


Ouais, le souci de Tactics c'est le système de dialogues. ::mellow::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et ben t'es con... J'en ai ras le cul de ce dénigrement perpétuelle d'un genre par rapport à un autre...


Il a pas dit que c'était moins bien pour autant.

----------


## kraken

> Et ben t'es con... J'en ai ras le cul de ce dénigrement perpétuelle d'un genre par rapport à un autre...


Note que j'ai pas dis que c'etait des mauvais jeux.
Juste que ça devrait pas s'appeller RPG.

Et sinon, je t'emmerde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Chuttt les enfants, vous voulez taper sur quelqu'un ? C'est Bethesda le responsable de tous les maux, alors allez-y, défoulez-vous.

----------


## Voldain

> Il a pas dit que c'était moins bien pour autant.


Peut-être mais le simple fait de ne pas le considérer comme un ''vrai RPG'' c'est refuser la vision du genre apporté par ces jeux, et c'est donc les dénigrer à mon sens que de considérer leurs points de vue comme peu important. (Je sais pas si j'ai été super clair...)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Sérieusement, calmez-vous je colle des points.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

En même temps, ils ont apporté quoi au genre, à part du gel et des seins en silicone ?

:troll:
 :;):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Note que j'ai pas dis que c'etait des mauvais jeux.
> Juste que ça devrait pas s'appeller RPG.
> 
> Et sinon, je t'emmerde.


Houlà toi tu vas pas te faire des amis l'ami. Et sinon c'est quoi ta définition du rpg?
Mais m'insulte pas je suis très sensible et après je pleure.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Houlà toi tu vas pas te faire des amis l'ami. Et sinon c'est quoi ta définition du rpg?


une arme d’infanterie capable de tirer une roquette  ::ninja::

----------


## MorK

> Je vient sur ce site pour avoir des infos concrétes, et la je tombe sur ce post d'Emile Zoulou qui est condensé d'une vision dénué de toute objectivité, totalement tourné dans le sens négatif(les infos positives se font bien rare comme par hasard).


J'en suis à la page 12 et j'en ai marre de te voir râler contre ceux qui osent critiquer le sacro-saint Fallout 3. Ceux qui sont déçus disent pourquoi, ils donnent des arguments. Où sont les tiens? Aprés la page 12 sans doute?

Pour l'instant tout ce que t'as su dire c'est:
*"Sur ce que j'ai vu ca a l'air très réussi, ils ont conservé le système de tour par tour en l'intégrant a un fps, l'ambiance est la, bref attendons de voir les dialogues et le scénario plus en profondeur avant de juger"*

Déjà le tour par tour on s'en fiche: ce qui nous importe c'est que quelque soit le gameplay choisis, celui ci soit adapté au roleplay: moi j'attends toujours de voir le joueur reculer de 5metres en se pettant un bras parce qu'il a essayé de tirer avec une Gatling et 1 en force << ça c'est un élément de jeux de rôle et ça vaut tous les VATS du monde.
Question ambiance j'ai du mal à faire le lien avec un fallout: enleve la superarmure et les combinaisons de l'abris, que reste-t-il de Fallout?
Regarde les supermutants, ce sont des orc peints en vert qui t'attanquent avec??? ::):         des mitraillettes ::|: 
Même les armes c'est pas les mêmes: c'est bien d'en mettre des nouvelles, il faut évoluer et inover mais là on a droit à Fatman+Fatman+Fatman+Fatman: c'est pas crédible, c'est pas original, c'est pas interessant et c'est même pas marrant. Et au lieu de nous spoiler le plaisir de la découverte ils auraient pu nous montrer l'adpatation 3D des armes incontournables dont on connais déjà l'existence comme le fusil laser ou le fusil plasma: dommage, ce sont plus les mêmes. Le fusil laser c'était le plus beau fusil de jeu que j'ai eu: il ressemblai à un prototype de sniper avec des fils qui sortent du chargeur  ::wub::  maintenant c'est une boite avec "focus" écrit au dos :'(
Quand aux dialogues... Non serieux, tu crois vraiment que Bethesda ils font de bons dialogues avec des quêtes fouillées qui demandent reflection? Moi je préfererai dire que je crois au père noël plutot que de dire que je pense qu'ils en sont capables: j'aurais l'air beaucoup moins con.
S'ils avaient montré qu'ils se sont améliorés là où ils sont mauvais, comme sur l'ambiance ou (soyont fous) la notion de RPG, là jme dirais, ouai peut être qu'ils ont amené du sang neuf dans la boite, qu'ils ont mis le paquet. Mais c'est pas le cas. Alors je vais pas dire avant l'heure que Fo3 ura des dialogues pourris et des quêtes à dix balles mais je ne vais pas accepter ça comme un argument pouvant défendre ce jeu.

Dire à ce stade qu'il peut se ratrapper la dessus c'est comme dire "Non mais ok, la 2CV c'est une voiture moche, mais avant de se moquer faudrait l'essayer. Si ça se trouve elle va vite :;): ..."

*Un monde plus petit s'il est vraiment consistant ne me dérange pas.*
Moi non plus seulement c'est un des gros point faible de bethesda et je n'ai lu que des tests reprochant à Fo3 ce genre de lacune.
J'attends que les testeur reviennent en nous disant "j'ai visité un village fantome ou une vieille base militaire et je me suis pissé dessus tellement c'était engoissant". Au lieu de ça je lis "j'ai visité un "dongeon" il était rempli de monstre" << c'est sur qu'avec un monstre au metre carré ça doit être bien consistant

*L'avis de Zoulou ne vaut rien, suffit de voir le forum, si on apprécie les quelques infos sur Fallout III on se fait lyncher*
Haha! Faux! j'ai bien vérifié. Tu ne te fais pas lyncher parce que tu aprécies les infos sur Fo3 mais parce que tu reproche aux autres d'oser avoir une opinion.
Pire: quand un mec vient d'essayer le jeu et qu'il revient en disant "bof" ::|: (comme tout ceux qui l'ont testé), qu'il prend la peine d'expliquer en détail ce qui le déçoit, que ça confirme les inquiétudes de tout le monde car les points faibles en question sont ceux que le studio se traine depuis quelques années: toi tu viens lui dire "NAAAAAN! Tu dis n'importe quoi! moi qui n'es même pas essayé le jeu je sais que tu te te trompe et que tu enfonce le jeu parce que tu es un hateboy et c'est pas possible que tu sache ce que vaut réellement le jeu parce qu t'y as pas assez joué".





> Bref, pour ceux qui comme moi aimeraient en avoir plus c'est ce que j'apelle du l'acharnement médiatique dont Bethseda est victime depuis le soit disant ratage d'oblivion


Mais bien sur Emile est le chef d'une conspiration visant à zigouiller l'image de Bethesda afin que les action de ce studio chutent lui permettant ainsi de mettre à exécution son OPA  :;): 

Ou alors c'est juste que Bethesda bâcle Fallout comme ils ont bâclé Oblivion et que tout le monde s'en est rendu compte...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> une arme d’infanterie capable de tirer une roquette


Hé hé hé  :;): 




> J'en suis à la page 12 et j'en ai marre de te voir râler contre ceux qui osent critiquer le sacro-saint Fallout 3. Ceux qui sont déçus disent pourquoi, ils donnent des arguments. Où sont les tiens? Aprés la page 12 sans doute?
> .


Ben en fait il pourra pas te répondre, il est déjà banni. Boulon ruuules!
Mais excellente argumentation. +1 si, si...

----------


## kraken

> Houlà toi tu vas pas te faire des amis l'ami. Et sinon c'est quoi ta définition du rpg?
> Mais m'insulte pas je suis très sensible et après je pleure.





> A *role-playing game* (*RPG*; often *roleplaying game*) is a game in which the participants assume the roles of fictional characters and collaboratively create or follow stories. Participants determine the actions of their characters based on their characterization, and the actions succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guidelines. Within the rules, players can improvise freely; their choices shape the direction and outcome of the games.


Evidemment dans un jeux vidéos c'est forcement plus restrictif, mais si on peut pas au moins créer son propre personnage et faire des choix dans le jeux (genre choisir comment résoudre une situation autrement que part du meulage de monstre, ne pas être obligé de faire toutes les "quetes" dans le bon ordre, et pouvoir influencer la fin du dit jeu), ben non désolé mais je considère pas que ce soit un vrai RPG.

PS: c'est marrant que tout le monde me tombe dessus pour l'insulte alors que j'ai été traité de con en premier.
Mais bon je vais pas insister sinon je sens que je vais me faire bannir.

PPS: Mais je m'excuse quand même, j'aurais pas du prendre la mouche.
"Faut pas parler aux cons, ça les instruit."

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Evidemment dans un jeux vidéos c'est forcement plus restrictif, mais si on peut pas au moins créer son propre personnage et faire des choix dans le jeux (genre choisir comment résoudre une situation autrement que part du meulage de monstre, ne pas être obligé de faire toutes les "quetes" dans le bon ordre, et pouvoir influencer la fin du dit jeu), ben non désolé mais je considère pas que ce soit un vrai RPG.
> 
> PS: c'est marrant que tout le monde me tombe dessus pour l'insulte alors que j'ai été traité de con en premier.
> Mais bon je vais pas insister sinon je sens que je vais me faire bannir.


Donc pour toi Gothic 3 c'est pas du RPG, The Witcher non plus?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'expression "t'es con" n'est pas forcément une insulte non plus...C'est un "t'es bête" ou "n'importe quoi" en plus familier.
Si encore il t'avais traité de "Gros con" ok...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Et sinon c'est wikipedia qui te sers à réfléchir?
Le prend pas mal mais j'aimerais avoir TON avis.

----------


## Voldain

> L'expression "t'es con" n'est pas forcément une insulte non plus...C'est un "t'es bête" ou "n'importe quoi" en plus familier.
> Si encore il t'avais traité de "Gros con" ok...


Je me suis quand même pris 4 points...

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est marrant j'ai pas l'impression que les discussions sur Diablo 3 sont aussi tendues... Les radiations ça déchaîne les foules  ::):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je me suis quand même pris 4 points...


Balle au centre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca c'est parce que tu ne couches pas avec le modo.

----------


## kraken

> Donc pour toi Gothic 3 c'est pas du RPG, The Witcher non plus?


Limite.
On peut pas définir son propre perso à la création, mais on peut choisir son évolution et ses choix dans l'histoire...
Faut dire aussi que pour The Witcher, c'est une licence tirée de roman donc c'est logique qu'on en joue le héro.
Disons que c'est la frontière entre vrai JDR et simple jeu d'aventure pour moi.

Après je suis peut-être just un sale con intégriste issu des JDR papier hein, mais bon. On se refait pas >:]

----------


## Angelina

Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi de fallout3?










Sérieux quoi les mecs...

----------


## Pluton

Ça va prendre du point par ici...
Pondération, pondération...
*popcorn*

----------


## kraken

> Je me suis quand même pris 4 points...


Moi aussi, je te rassure  :;):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Limite.
> On peut pas définir son propre perso à la création, mais on peut choisir son évolution et ses choix dans l'histoire...
> Faut dire aussi que pour The Witcher, c'est une licence tirée de roman donc c'est logique qu'on en joue le héro.
> Disons que c'est la frontière entre vrai JDR et simple jeu d'aventure pour moi.
> 
> Après je suis peut-être just un sale con intégriste issu des JDR papier hein, mais bon. On se refait pas >:]


Ben non tu donnes ton avis, c'est bien. Mais il ne faut pas trop vite dénigrer les goûts des autres c'est tout.
Mais sinon dans les jrpg y a aussi des arbres de compétences itou.

----------


## kraken

> Et sinon c'est wikipedia qui te sers à réfléchir?
> Le prend pas mal mais j'aimerais avoir TON avis.


J'avais mis la citation wikipedia pour avoir une bonne définition du RPG, c'est pas le plus évident à definir.
Maintenant si t'avais lu ce que j'ai écris en dessous j'explique les aspects que je trouve important/possibles dans le portage au domaine vidéoludique...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> J'avais mis la citation wikipedia pour avoir une bonne définition du RPG, c'est pas le plus évident à definir.
> Maintenant si t'avais lu ce que j'ai écris en dessous j'explique les aspects que je trouve important/possibles dans le portage au domaine vidéoludique...


Ben comme tu le dis c'est pas le plus évident à définir donc chacun a sa propre vision du RPG alors si un type trouve qu' un jrpg c'est vraiment du RolePlay ben il a autant raison que toi. Et pis c'est tout.

----------


## kraken

> Ben non tu donnes ton avis, c'est bien. Mais il ne faut pas trop vite dénigrer les goûts des autres c'est tout.


Bien sur que c'est mon avis, j'ai jamais dis le contraire hein. Je l'ai même bien précisé tout le long.

Et puis gngngm, j'ai rien dénigrer.
J'ai juste dis que ça devrait pas s'appeller RPG. J'ai jamais dis que c'etait de la merde ou même que c'etait inferieur aux RPG...




> Ben comme tu le dis c'est pas le plus évident à définir donc chacun a sa propre vision du RPG alors si un type trouve qu' un jrpg c'est vraiment du RolePlay ben il a autant raison que toi. Et pis c'est tout.


Sauf que heu... c'est pas du roleplay? :/
Ou alors t'as une definition tellement large du roleplay que même lire un bouquin ou jouer à GTA4 c'est du roleplay...

----------


## BSRobin

> Mais sinon dans les jrpg y a aussi des arbres de compétences itou.


Et on peut débloquer de nouveaux types de gel et de nouvelles couleurs de teinture pour cheveux en prenant de l'XP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Bien sur que c'est mon avis, j'ai jamais dis le contraire hein. Je l'ai même bien précisé tout le long.
> 
> Et puis gngngm, j'ai rien dénigrer.
> J'ai juste dis que ça devrait pas s'appeller RPG. J'ai jamais dis que c'etait de la merde ou même que c'etait inferieur aux RPG...
> 
> 
> Sauf que heu... c'est pas du roleplay? :/
> Ou alors t'as une definition tellement large du roleplay que même lire un bouquin ou jouer à GTA4 c'est du roleplay...


Mais c'est très large le roleplay crévindiou! Bien sûr ! Ca va de Fallout à The Witcher en passant par BG, Dungeon SIege, Final Fantasy, Tales of Symphonia, Heroes of might and magic et plein d'autres! Tu évolue, tu acquiers des compétences, tu fais du loot, tu fais des choix scénaristiques, tu devient de plus en plus puissant et la finalité c'est quand même de latter les couilles au plus grand nombre de streums possibles! C'est RolePlay quoi...

----------


## 0ver9k

> Ben comme tu le dis c'est pas le plus évident à définir donc chacun a sa propre vision du RPG alors si un type trouve qu' un jrpg c'est vraiment du RolePlay ben il a autant raison que toi. Et pis c'est tout.


Je comprends mieux les mecs qui défendent bec et ongle que Zelda est un rpg  ::ninja::

----------


## Angelina

> Mais c'est très large le roleplay crévindiou! Bien sûr ! Ca va de Fallout à The Witcher en passant par BG, Dungeon SIege, Final Fantasy, Tales of Symphonia, Heroes of might and magic et plein d'autres! Tu évolue, tu acquiers des compétences, tu fais du loot, tu fais des choix scénaristiques, tu devient de plus en plus puissant et la finalité c'est quand même de latter les couilles au plus grand nombre de streums possibles! C'est RolePlay quoi...


Non.






Ou alors tu déconnes et c'est de l'ironie. Mais je ne crois pas. 






Et fini le hors sujet, une fois pour toutes, s'il vous plait.

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

> Tu évolue, tu acquiers des compétences, tu fais du loot, tu fais des choix scénaristiques, tu devient de plus en plus puissant et la finalité c'est quand même de latter les couilles au plus grand nombre de streums possibles! C'est RolePlay quoi...


Ça s'applique a arkanoid tout ça...

----------


## kraken

> Mais c'est très large le roleplay crévindiou! Bien sûr ! Ca va de Fallout à The Witcher en passant par BG, Dungeon SIege, Final Fantasy, Tales of Symphonia, Heroes of might and magic et plein d'autres! Tu évolue, tu acquiers des compétences, tu fais du loot, tu fais des choix scénaristiques, tu devient de plus en plus puissant et la finalité c'est quand même de latter les couilles au plus grand nombre de streums possibles! C'est RolePlay quoi...





> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou alors tu déconnes et c'est de l'ironie. Mais je ne crois pas. 
> 
> ...



Moi, j'arrête là en tout cas. Ça sert à rien.


Donc revenons au sujet.
Fallout 3: jeu complètement nul ou juste très mauvais?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou alors tu déconnes et c'est de l'ironie. Mais je ne crois pas. 
> 
> ...


Ben t'as pas besoin de notre permission pour poster ton avis sur Fallout? Si?




> Moi, j'arrête là en tout cas. Ça sert à rien.
> 
> 
> Donc revenons au sujet.
> Fallout 3: jeu complètement nul ou juste très mauvais?


Et oui ça sert à rien, c'est le drame du forum de pas pouvoir en venir aux mains  ::P:

----------


## Angelina

J'ai dit tout ce que j'avais à dire sur fallout3 il y a 6 mois déjà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan y'a pas de choix scénaristiques dans Arkanoïd  ::): 
Le débat a déjà été lancé maintes fois sur ce forum..On sait tous que les RPg jeux vidéo n'ont rien à voir avec les rpg papier. Parce que ce serait juste une somme de travail colossale pour retranscrire tout ça dans un jeu vidéo. Parce qu'il faudrait pour célà créer un mon de vivant, qui évolue, avec une IA béton pour réagir au comportement du joueur. Une Ia qui construirait ses dialogues de manière dynamiques etc..

Alors sa définition Rpg jeux vidéos n'est pas si fausse, même si elle st trop réductrice.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> J'ai dit tout ce que j'avais à dire sur fallout3 il y a 6 mois déjà.


Redis-nous comme ça on relance sur le sujet qui nous intéresse.
Et puis il y a 6 mois j'avais piscine...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Plus rien à dire.
Fallout 3 s'annonce catastrophique.

Prions pour un miracle.

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

> Nan y'a pas de choix scénaristiques dans Arkanoïd


Le choix de la couleur de sa planche n'est-il pas une manière déguisée de proposer un choix racial typique des RPGs ?

Hein ?  Hein ?  Hein ? 
Bah voila...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Le miracle ça serait qu'ils n'en vendent pas à la pelle.

----------


## Angelina

Le seul espoir que j'ai, c'est qu'il se mangent un four, comme ça ils réflèchiront à 2 fois avant de violer une licence.


Ou alors, qu'ils aient au contraire beaucoup de succes, incitant d'autres studios à se lancer dans le post-apo... Et peut être que dans le lot, il y aura un digne successeur de fallout.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Le seul espoir que j'ai, c'est qu'il se mangent un four, comme ça ils réflèchiront à 2 fois avant de violer une licence.
> 
> 
> Ou alors, qu'ils aient au contraire beaucoup de succes, incitant d'autres studios à se lancer dans le post-apo... Et peut être que dans le lot, il y aura un digne successeur de fallout.


C'est clair que s'ils font un four, la licence vaudra plus grand chose et c'est à ce moment que CDProjekt la rachète!!!  ::o:  Ou un autre... Tiens, selon vous quel développeur existant aurait dû faire Fallout3?

----------


## Seboss

Mouais, je suis pas trop sûr là-dessus.

Est-il souhaitable que :
- Bethesda produise grâce à des ventes colossales un mètre étalon du RPG que toute l'industrie va s'employer à copier durant des années

ou que

- Bethesda se plante et tue dans l'oeuf tout projet de développement de RPG post-apo digne de ce nom au niveau de toute l'industrie ?

Il y a bien aussi une solution alternative où Bethesda se ramasse et fait un gros travail de remise en question pour produire un nouvel épisode plus ambitieux, mais j'ai cessé de croire aux licornes et aux farfadets.




> Tiens, selon vous quel développeur existant aurait dû faire Fallout3?


Sans hésiter, Obsidian. Avec Chris Avelonne et la clique aux manettes, j'achetai les yeux fermés.

----------


## 0ver9k

Peut-être que ce sera un jeu "moyen" aussi ... ? Après tout les jeux moyens sortent par containers entiers et on y joue quand même  ::):  Sauf que avec l'univers de Fallout, le S.P.E.C.I.A.L etc y a moyen que ce soit un bon jeu a mes yeux de fanboy qui achète tout ce qui est écrit "fallout" dessus ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Obsidian + GSC... Ptain un STALKER dopé à l'Obsidian bordel!

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Sans hésiter, Obsidian. Avec Chris Avelonne et la clique aux manettes, j'achetai les yeux fermés.


NWN 2 m'avait pas trop accroché mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont des puristes dans leur approche de Donjons et Dragons...




> Obsidian + GSC... Ptain un STALKER dopé à l'Obsidian bordel!


Ho oui GSC!!!!  ::):  Il faut tous qu'on achètent Clear Sky pour qu'ils puissent se payer la licence!

----------


## Angelina

Perso, je verrai bien le gameplay de witcher dans l'univers de fallout.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Franchement, Rockstar aurait vraiment pu apporter leur touche aussi, c'est pas des spécialistes du RPG ( quoique, comme dirait Captain Dread, GTA est plus proche du RPG que certains RPG ), mais en terme d'ambiance ils savent y faire à mon avis ( Vice City  ::wub::  ).

----------


## Angelina

Yeah +1 brotha!

 ::love::  un fallout+gta où on pourrait car-jacker une caravane tirée par 2 bhramins!

avec des vrais moments de traversée du désert en live. et la radio toute pourrie de la NRC en fond...
ce sera autrement plus fun, les rencontres aléatoires..

et j'ose à peine imaginer le kiffe, quand enfin on aura reuni toute les piéces pour retaper une antique corvette atomique...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Tiens ça me rappelle une question. 
Pourquoi la côte Est ?
Quitte à changer, ( et puisque c'est censé se dérouler dans un climat de guerre froide qui a perduré ), j'aurais bien vu une histoire parallèle au Fallout 1, mais en URSS, avec une autre approche technologique des Russes pendant la guerre froide, "c'est de la bidouille, mais ça tient".

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tiens ça me rappelle une question. 
> Pourquoi la côte Est ?


Parce que Bethesda est un studio situé dans le Maryland ?

----------


## Seboss

> NWN 2 m'avait pas trop accroché mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont des puristes dans leur approche de Donjons et Dragons.


Je ne tiendrais pas trop compte de NWN 2. Du moins la campagne de base.
Le scénario manquait bien trop d'ambition, trop classique. Ceci dit, le résultat est tout de même assez classe, même si c'est jamais le grand frisson.
En revanche Chris Avelonne nous a donné Planescape: Torment, Fallout 2 et son collègue George Ziets nous a donné NWN2: Mask of The Betrayer qui joue pour moi au même niveau que Torment, bien que bcp plus court.

Avec un pedigree comme ça, y'a moyen de faire un bon Fallout non ?
D'autant plus que l'isométrique ça leur fait sûrement pas peur.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Parce que Bethesda est un studio situé dans le Maryland ?


Purée si c'est vraiment ça la raison, heureusement qu'ils sont pas dans l'Utah  ::mellow::

----------


## L'invité

> Tiens ça me rappelle une question. 
> Pourquoi la côte Est ?
> Quitte à changer, ( et puisque c'est censé se dérouler dans un climat de guerre froide qui a perduré ), j'aurais bien vu une histoire parallèle au Fallout 1, mais en URSS, avec une autre approche technologique des Russes pendant la guerre froide, "c'est de la bidouille, mais ça tient".


avec un style propagande de l'URSS  ::wub::

----------


## Seboss

Soviet posters of many lulz

EDIT: La compil

----------


## L'invité

> Soviet posters of many lulz



 ::rolleyes::

----------


## kraken

> Et oui ça sert à rien, c'est le drame du forum de pas pouvoir en venir aux mains


Ha parce qu'en plus t'es un violent.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ouais, bah chuis pas le seul à avoir eu l'idée, alors ?  ::cry::

----------


## Angelina

Nan t'es pas tout seul.

On disait déjà que stalker est une bien meilleure suite à fallout2, que fallout3.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Purée si c'est vraiment ça la raison, heureusement qu'ils sont pas dans l'Utah


L'Utah fait partie de la zone couverte par _Van Buren_ avec plusieurs lieux : New Jerusalem/Vault 70 et ses meutes de pillards, New Canaan et ses mormons, Burham Springs et ses monstres mutants, et Ouroboros où se sont installés les Vipers dont on entend souvent parler dans le premier _Fallout_.

----------


## Seboss



----------


## Angelina

> L'Utah fait partie de la zone couverte par Van Buren avec plusieurs lieux : New Jerusalem/Vault 70 et ses meutes de pillards, New Canaan et ses mormons, Burham Springs et ses monstres mutants, et Ouroboros où se sont installés les Vipers dont on entend souvent parler dans le premier Fallout.



Mais ya pas moyen de "juste" finir Van Buren?

une sorte de restoration project Van Buren.

----------


## BSRobin

> Soviet posters of many lulz
> 
> EDIT: La compil


C'est relou, y'en a certains que j'essaie de lire directement en russe et forcément ca coince :/

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais ya pas moyen de "juste" finir Van Buren?


Avec une équipe motivée, et l'autorisation des ayants-droits... Ah merde, c'est Bethesda  ::(:

----------


## kraken

> Mais ya pas moyen de "juste" finir Van Buren?
> 
> une sorte de restoration project Van Buren.


Rah le rêve.
Le problème c'est que si la démo alpha est effectivement disponible, je pense pas que ce soit le cas de la dernière build et surtout des outils...




> Avec une équipe motivée, et l'autorisation des ayants-droits... Ah merde, c'est Bethesda


Ha oui et les droits aussi =|

----------


## Seboss

A ce propos, si j'étais à la place des nombreuses personnes qui sont en train de bricoler des mods, total conversion ou jeux complets utilisant le nom ou n'importe quoi issu de la licence Fallout, je prendrais garde de bien me mettre d'accord avec Bethesda si je ne veux pas recevoir une injonction de leurs avocats dans les mois qui viennent.




> C'est relou, y'en a certains que j'essaie de lire directement en russe et forcément ca coince :/


Mouais et puis y'en a pas mal qui relève de la private joke.

J'aime bcp leur faux screens de Mass Effect aussi :

----------


## kraken

Tiens sinon, pour revenir à fallout 3, on sait quoi sur la création de perso?
J'avais vu qu'ils avaient gardé le systeme SPECIAL, mais pas grand chose d'autre...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Tiens sinon, pour revenir à fallout 3, on sait quoi sur la création de perso?
> J'avais vu qu'ils avaient gardé le systeme SPECIAL, mais pas grand chose d'autre...


On commence tout bébé et d'après ce que je sais c'est en sortant du Vault qu'on se fait nos attribut etc... Le visage aussi. Un peu comme au début de Oblivion.
Et puis c'est 1 euros par post avec ma citation stp.

----------


## Seboss

On sait à peu près tout sur la création du perso.
Que celle-ci commencera à la naissance du perso (qui entraîne la mort de sa mère), qu'on attribuera les points de caractéristique à l'âge où commence à marcher, les compétences vers 10 ans alors que le perso reçoit PiP Boy 3000, quelquechose comme ça.
Je ne me souviens plus très bien à quel moment on modèle l'apparence du perso, mais je sais que le physique du père en sera le reflet en plus âgé.

A ce propos, je suis impatient de voir les têtes de golmons qu'on va pouvoir voir apparaître sur la toile.

----------


## Angelina

Bref, l'abris 101 remplace trait pour trait le dongeon de merde du début d'oblivion.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je ne me souviens plus très bien à quel moment à modèle l'apparence du perso, mais je sais que le physique du père en sera le reflet en plus âgé.


On voit le père dès l'accouchement, donc on doit commencer par le visage...

----------


## Seboss

> Bref, l'abris 101 remplace trait pour trait le dongeon de merde du début d'oblivion.


Mouais. J'imagine qu'il n'y aura aucun moyen de le squeezer non plus.




> On voit le père dès l'accouchement, donc on doit commencer par le visage...


Ca paraît logique en effet.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> On voit le père dès l'accouchement, donc on doit commencer par le visage...


A moins qu'on définisse les traits du père pour ensuite les retrouver sur notre perso. Esprit de déduction incroyable, je sais  :;):

----------


## Seboss

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...ic=864336&st=0

C'est pas à pleurer ça ? Hein ?  ::|:

----------


## kraken

> Et puis c'est 1 euros par post avec ma citation stp.


Bah si tu veux je la vire, mais je l'aimais bien la citation...




> Bref, l'abris 101 remplace trait pour trait le dongeon de merde du début d'oblivion.


Rah pfff... encore une couche qui fait Mod Fallout pour Oblivion.
Ils en ont pas marre de reprendre les idées nazes du jeu précédent?

----------


## HawK-EyE

> Mais ya pas moyen de "juste" finir Van Buren?
> 
> une sorte de restoration project Van Buren.



T'en fait pas ya déja pas mal de gens qui y ont pensé.

Outre le fait que les droits sont à Bethesda en effet et que ce serait difficile de faire ça "officiellement", même si un truc "underground" verrait le jour, sur le plan technique c'est un sacré bordel.

Les fichiers de la Démo sont 10x plus bordéliques que les fichiers d'un Fallout 2 par exemple, et il n'existe à ce jour quasiment aucun outil permettant de les éditer correctement.

La démo c'est bieng mais c'est pas comme si on avait un éditeur de mod avec, au contraire on a droit à un truc pas fini et réduit à son strict minimum.

Je souhaite vraiment bon courage à ceux ou celles qui voudraient s'y pencher dessus.

Sinon par contre le modding pour les 3 premiers jeux est quand même beaucoup plus facile et ya pas mal de gens déja dessus, mais peu de français (contrairement aux elders scrolls -sic!- )

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Bah si tu veux je la vire, mais je l'aimais bien la citation...


Non non pas de problème... Tu sais ici on aime se vanner et prendre des coup de marteau de la part de Boulon. :sadomasochisteenrut:




> http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...ic=864336&st=0
> 
> C'est pas à pleurer ça ? Hein ?


Wopinaize de nondidiou!

----------


## Angelina

> Les fichiers de la Démo sont 10x plus bordéliques que les fichiers d'un Fallout 2 par exemple, et il n'existe à ce jour quasiment aucun outil permettant de les éditer correctement.
> 
> La démo c'est bieng mais c'est pas comme si on avait un éditeur de mod avec, au contraire on a droit à un truc pas fini et réduit à son strict minimum.


Et transposer la substance de Van buren au moteur du fallout2, ou même de tactics? 
(c'est à dire le scenario, les lieux, les personnages et leur textes...)

Je n'ai pas suivi van buren, donc c'est surement une question déjà débattue... Mais j'aimerai bien savoir.

----------


## kraken

> Et transposer la substance de Van buren au moteur du fallout2, ou même de tactics? 
> (c'est à dire le scenario, les lieux, les personnages et leur textes...)
> 
> Je n'ai pas suivi van buren, donc c'est surement une question déjà débattue... Mais j'aimerai bien savoir.


Ce serait sympa de passer à un meilleur moteur quand même.
Je dis pas un truc nextgen avec du bloom partout hein, mais déja passer sur celui de Arcanum ou ptet d'un jeu genre GTA:vice city (je sais pas si les jeux rockstar sont moddable note, mais c'est un exemple). Ou ptet Source, visiblement on peut faire tout plein de mod avec...
Par contre evidemment, si on change de moteur faut plein de graphistes/codeurs.

----------


## HawK-EyE

> Mais ya pas moyen de "juste" finir Van Buren?
> 
> une sorte de restoration project Van Buren.





> Et transposer la substance de Van buren au moteur du fallout2, ou même de tactics? 
> (c'est à dire le scenario, les lieux, les personnages...)
> 
> Je n'ai pas suivi van buren, donc c'est surement une question déjà débattue... Mais j'aimerai bien savoir.


Oui dans l'idée ce n'est pas idiot mais cela devrait être fait seulement en mode 'underground' parce que je suis pas sûr que Bethsoft aimerai ça.

Sinon tu peux aller voir par là :

http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43824

Ya un gars qui est en train de faire un pack d'images pour les mettre sur Fallout 1/2/Tactics

Et pour le reste, ben il faut réunir une équipe et se lancer ya toute la doc et tout ce qu'il faut pour Van Buren.

----------


## Angelina

Merci pour tes explications, je vais voir ça de ce pas...

----------


## BSRobin

> Ce serait sympa de passer à un meilleur moteur quand même.
> Je dis pas un truc nextgen avec du bloom partout hein, mais déja passer sur celui de Arcanum ou ptet d'un jeu genre GTA:vice city (je sais pas si les jeux rockstar sont moddable note, mais c'est un exemple).


Bah quitte à faire les Dr Frankestein, pourquoi pas piquer le moteur/pro de Troïka (voir signature), y doit plus trop leur servir  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Oui dans l'idée ce n'est pas idiot mais cela devrait être fait seulement en mode 'underground' parce que je suis pas sûr que Bethsoft aimerai ça.


Bethsoft pourrait aimer ça, mais en tant que mod Fallout 3 : ça serait sans doute raccord avec la license de l'éditeur pour l'occasion.




> Bah quitte à faire les Dr Frankestein, pourquoi pas piquer le moteur/pro de Troïka (voir signature), y doit plus trop leur servir


Parce que ce prototype ne doit pas être plus finalisé que celui de Van Buren...

----------


## kraken

> Bah quitte à faire les Dr Frankestein, pourquoi pas piquer le moteur/pro de Troïka (voir signature), y doit plus trop leur servir


Ha bah je serais complètement pour mais:
1) à part si t'as un pote qui bossais chez troika qui peut le faire tourner, je crois pas que quelqu'un ai mis la main dessus...
2) j'ai peur qu'il était encore moins avancé que VanBuren. Tout ce qu'on a vu c'est une techdemo d'éclairage et troïka est mort (sigh).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bref, l'abris 101 remplace trait pour trait le dongeon de merde du début d'oblivion.


Relis l'article de Boulon...
Oui on commence bébé et on choisit quelques trucs.
On devient enfant, on dévelloped des compétences, on commence à cotoyer les pnj de l'abri, premières quêtes et dialogues. 

Le donjon Oblivion, c'était juste "vois rat moi tuer rat".
Là ça démarre mieux quand même, arrêtez un peu la mauvaise foi. Ca sera peut être le seul bon point du jeu en plus...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Relis l'article de Boulon...
> Oui on commence bébé et on choisit quelques trucs.
> On devient enfant, on dévelloped des compétences, on commence à cotoyer les pnj de l'abri, premières quêtes et dialogues. 
> 
> Le donjon Oblivion, c'était juste "vois rat moi tuer rat".
> Là ça démarre mieux quand même, arrêtez un peu la mauvaise foi. Ca sera peut être le seul bon point du jeu en plus...


Je suis assez d'accord. Le début des deux Fallout n'était pas faramineux non plus. J'ai vu plus d'une fois des gens dire qu'ils avaient abandonné dès la caverne aux rats dans le premier, et le Temple of trials fait partie des pires niveaux tutorials jamais vu (et Arroyo est à peine mieux.)

----------


## Angelina

Je sais bien, mais en l'occurence on ne compare pas fallout2 à fallout3, mais plutôt fallout3 à oblivion.

Le fait que fallout2 ait un debut tout naze, mais tout un monde génial après, n'implique pas que fallout3 en sera de même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
Mais c'est pour ça que je garde légèrement une lueur d'espoir (oui je suis un naïf convaincu). Le tuto a l'air tellement bien foutu (selon Boulon), je me dis qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'être si déchiré que ça sur le reste.

----------


## Angelina

L'espoir, c'est seul truc qui reste, quand n'a plus rien...  ::cry:: 





Ca et la picole aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et des clopes bordel!

----------


## Angelina

Voilà, on s'allume une clope en sirotant un cognac, avec la musique "Maybe..." en fond.




Et là, tout est dit.

----------


## BSRobin

> Voilà, on s'allume une clope en sirotant un cognac, avec la musique "Maybe..." en fond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et là, tout est dit.


Et dans trois semaines, tes voisins appelents les flics ou les pompiers parce que y'a une odeur abominable qui semble émaner de ta porte d'entrée ...  ::):

----------


## Angelina

J'ai oublié de préciser que le colt45 était posé négligeament sur le bureau.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai oublié de préciser que le colt45 était posé négligeament sur le bureau.


Le .223 pour moi.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Le .223 pour moi.


Et moi la 1664.

Bon, j'ai tout lu, maintenant je sais que je vais pas m'exciter, parce qu'en l'état y'a pas grand chose à en tirer.
Reste que je vais encore suivre les infos au compte goûte, mais bon...

Uhuh...  ::wub::

----------


## kraken

> Le .223 pour moi.


Best gun ever.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Best gun ever.


Fixed  :B):

----------


## Angelina

> Best gun ever.


*fixed*

----------


## L'invité

> Best gun ever.


Fixed...
Par contre personne aurait des munitions je suis un peu en rade la...  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

T'as combien de fois Dos Résistant ? (ouais j'y jouais en VF)

----------


## L'invité

::P: 




Fixed?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

-HS-

L'invité => Tu es souvent à Belfort ?

----------


## L'invité

> -HS-
> 
> L'invité => Tu es souvent à Belfort ?


Je te répond par mp, j'ai pas envie de pourrir ce magnifique topic.  :^_^:

----------


## Seboss

Une preview de Fallout 3 par un site hollandais
Vous noterez qu'au post #6, un membre affirme que cette preview est bien meilleur que celle de notre ami Zoulou.

T'as pas mentionné les awesome nuke explosions mec. Ce sera ta perte.




> Well, i read that Eurogamer was also very negative about the game. I didn't bother to read it though cause most other sources..especially IGN was incredibly positive about the game. Plus that the game has already won several awards for best game of the show and many other things like that. That's what the developer told us today.


Wow. Juste... wow  :^_^:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> That's what the developer told us today.


Heu vu mon niveau d'anglais j'ai un peu peur de ne pas tout à fait traduire parfaitement : "C'est ce que nous ont dit les développeurs aujourd'hui " ? 

Si c'est ça ben ... ::o:

----------


## Angelina

Pitaing ::blink:: 

Un jeu tout pourri pas encore fini peut déjà gagner "many awards"?






Quel monde de merde.

----------


## manulelutin

> Une preview de Fallout 3 par un site hollandais
> Vous noterez qu'au post #6, un membre affirme que cette preview est bien meilleur que celle de notre ami Zoulou.
> 
> T'as pas mentionné les awesome nuke explosions mec. Ce sera ta perte.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Juste... wow


son post commence comme ca quand même, ca situe...
"So i went with a friend to Bethesda at a 5 star hotel in Amsterdam, for our own little gamewebsite, we received an invitation for it, well no doubt in our minds, of course we were gonna be there."

rien de tel que de jeunes jouvencaux facilement impressionnables par un peu de dorure pour retourner une opinion et se faire passer un coup de polish  :;): 


[edit] ah, y'en a qui tilte quand même que l'impartialité est ptet pas a son meilleur dans ce genre de condition ...



> "Your wearing the shirt from the company you are reporting on.
> Kind of kills the illusion of impartiality dont it?"


ben ouais... ::P:

----------


## Voldain

> Pitaing
> 
> Un jeu tout pourri pas encore fini peut déjà gagner "many awards"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quel monde de merde.



Nan mais ça doit être les Awards du genre ''jeu prometteur de l'année 2008'' ou ''Plus belle destruction de licence de la décénie''  ::ninja::  (une de ces deux solutions est ironique  ::ninja:: )

----------


## HawK-EyE

> son post commence comme ca quand même, ca situe...
> "So i went with a friend to Bethesda at a 5 star hotel in Amsterdam, for our own little gamewebsite, we received an invitation for it, well no doubt in our minds, of course we were gonna be there."
> 
> rien de tel que de jeunes jouvencaux facilement impressionnables par un peu de dorure pour retourner une opinion et se faire passer un coup de polish



Le pire c'est que c'est vrai, et ben alors ? Emile_Zoulou t'as pas reçu ton invit' dans un hotel 5 étoiles ? Bah maintenant, faudrait leur dire que pour les français on veux beaucoup plus que ça pour changer d'avis.

Comme par exemple, des femmes et de la drogue ainsi des copies du jeu en exclu totale juste avant la sortie, et la possibilité de le diffuser gratuitement et de foutre en l'air leurs ventes dans tout le pays (si c'est pas déjà fait.  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a un truc que je trouve effrayant...
J'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de mags/sites de jeux -sans parler de se faire éventuellement corrompre- encensent la plupart des jeux sortis, d'une part et surtout, qu'ils sont vachement vachement moins regardant sur la qualité qu'il y a quelques années...
En gros ce qui déchire pour eux, c'est jeu à la 5/10..
Ca laisse présager du bon pour l'avenir ...

----------


## Pierronamix

Je trouve, comme Cacao, que l'idée de commencer le jeu bébé et d'évoluer dans le vault est une très bonne idée, et que ce sera peut être l'un des seuls bons points du jeu.

Par contre, ouais, y a que les français qui font des previews pas enthousiastes, marrant.

Le truc qui me fait vraiment peur c'est que tout le monde le trouve beau. Alors que bon, en matière de FPS console (pour restreindre  ::P: ), y a quand même vachement mieux.

EDIT : 

"this dog 'vicious dog' was very close to me, so i 'paused' the game and target his head 4 times...all times he missed. And there are times that you'll blast his head right off. it has to do with experience points though....but it's kinda weird when you are that close and you just miss it, lol."

Ah oui quand même.

Forcément si il a jamais joué à un RPG...

(tiré de la preview postée un peu plus haut.)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> T'as pas mentionné les awesome nuke explosions mec. Ce sera ta perte


Ouais, on a eu EXACTEMENT la même scène, sauf que j'y ai vu une métaphore que je veux garder pour ma conclusion papier. Je la spoilerai pas ici. Trop dangereux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ouais, on a eu EXACTEMENT la même scène, sauf que j'y ai vu une métaphore que je veux garder pour ma conclusion papier. Je la spoilerai pas ici. Trop dangereux.


Bethesda nukant l'esprit de la licence fallout?  ::|:

----------


## Courtequeue

> Ouais, on a eu EXACTEMENT la même scène, sauf que j'y ai vu une métaphore que je veux garder pour ma conclusion papier. Je la spoilerai pas ici. Trop dangereux.


ça y est, tu commence à voir des mecs louches qui semblent te suivre ?  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> rien de tel que de jeunes jouvencaux facilement impressionnables par un peu de dorure


Pourtant, les montagnes de pains au chocolat m'ont vachement impressioné.




> Emile_Zoulou t'as pas reçu ton invit' dans un hotel 5 étoiles ?


Si si, mais bon, c'est plutôt courant pour ce genre de présentation. Là où ils auraient joué la carte de l'originalité, ça aurait été de faire ça dans une friche industrielle, avec un groupe électrogène pour brancher les Xbox.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

N'empêche...
POurquoi une demi-heure ? Ca ne premet de rien faire en fait...Comme s'ils ne voulaient pas que vous en voyiez trop...

Edit:tain ils ont fait les concours Cpc Bethesda peut être..."PLus que 30mn".

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Comme si...

----------


## Super_Newbie

De toutes façons la guerre des previews ne fait que commencer. Tout les testeurs seront taxés de partialité quel que (quelque?) soit l'avis qu'ils donneront... Pour un pré-lancement, on peut dire que Bethesda a bien chié déjà.
Il est loin le consensus général autour de Oblivion, bien avant sa sortie.
Et sinon, vous avez eu des retours de la part de Bethesda?

----------


## chenoir

Pour les graphismes, histoire de me re-faire une opinion, j'ai reregardé par moi-même, et y a pas à dire, hormis le choix des couleurs assez fade qui peut donner un genre, c'est quand même bien moche je trouve. Enfin, rien de transcendant. Bioshock/Stalker/the witcher font tous trois mieux, et pourtant ils ont plus d'un an pour certains.

Ensuite, on peut pas forcément juger de la pixellisation des textures sur un screen en 1280*1024 pris de super loin, donc ceux qui disent "ouais mais non c'est super beau, les européens ils savent pas ce qui est beau" ils m'énèrvent un peu.

Sur ce, aujourd'hui j'ai pas envie de bosser, donc je vais m'essayer à dessiner un chenoir strip sur crusader.

----------


## Seboss

> Pour un pré-lancement, on peut dire que Bethesda a bien chié déjà.


C'est sûr qu'on est loin de la baffe donnée par Oblivion avec ses forêts luxuriantes et féériques (mais chiantes).
Le moteur n'est plus haut niveau de la concurrence et la grisaille des wastelands ne le mets pas vraiment en valeur.

Après sur le design, c'est très subjectif, mais je trouve tout ça un poil ringard. C'est un peu comme le Coca discount quoi. Ca a la couleur, les bulles et un goût de cola, mais quand on cherche un peu, tout est légèrement à côté de la plaque.

En définitive, Fallout 3 me laisse vraiment un impression de 'cheap', de vite fait mal fait, du moins pour le moment.

----------


## manulelutin

> C'est sûr qu'on est loin de la baffe donnée par Oblivion avec ses forêts luxuriantes et féériques (mais chiantes).
> Le moteur n'est plus haut niveau de la concurrence et la grisaille des wastelands ne le mets pas vraiment en valeur.
> 
> Après sur le design, c'est très subjectif, mais je trouve tout ça un poil ringard. C'est un peu comme le Coca discount quoi. Ca a la couleur, les bulles et un goût de cola, mais quand on cherche un peu, tout est légèrement à côté de la plaque.
> 
> En définitive, Fallout 3 me laisse vraiment un impression de 'cheap', de vite fait mal fait, du moins pour le moment.


le plus cheap, c'est clairement les adversaires.
les decors, je trouve pas ca si mal, même si c'est pas fallout a donf, c'est post apo quand même, ca a plutot de la gueule.
enfin, de ce qu'on a vu.
je suis pas a cheval sur des textures pauvrettes, ou une modelisation un peu sommaire, si l'ambiance lourde et pesante est la.
et que le jeu est pas juste une suite de combat chiant contre des struemons façon morve aggloméré...

malheurseuement ... on a de quoi douté  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Pitaing
> 
> Un jeu tout pourri pas encore fini peut déjà gagner "many awards"?


C'est le "demo la moins foireuse de ce salon mourant, on a surtout bien aimé les pains au chocolat offert, ça change des autres stands de pauvres" award

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est sûr qu'on est loin de la baffe donnée par Oblivion avec ses forêts luxuriantes et féériques (mais chiantes).


quand tu réfléchis, Oblivion, c'est quand même le seul jeu où les arbres sont plus charismatiques que les personnages.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> quand tu réfléchis, Oblivion, c'est quand même le seul jeu où les arbres sont plus charismatiques que les personnages.


Collector.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais, je le répète, ça ne m'a pas empêché d'adorer et de passer des heures à me balader partout juste pour explorer.

----------


## Angelina

C'est plus ou moin ce que j'ai fait: je me suis bien balladé...mais n'ai fait aucune quête.

Oblivion, c'est une excellent simulation de randonnée pedestre.

----------


## chenoir

Oblivion j'ai adoré le découvrir et me balader, mais une fois la carte explorée, le reste du jeu n'a plus grand interêt. D'ailleurs, la carte en elle même n'a plus grand interet (encore qu'il est possible de découvrir, au hasard d'une route qu'on avait jamais empruntée jusque la (raid à travers la forêt POWAAAA) des paysages assez sympathiques pour marquer (j'ai adoré l'arrivée à Anvil par le sentier de montagne, c'était vraiment sympa).

Par contre, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, j'ai beau l'avoir retourné de fond en comble, regardé sous les petites pierres, foulé le moindre cm² de terrain, je me lasse pas de me balader dans le cordon ou le Lac de Yantar. Question d'ambiance. Et j'ai vraiment peur que fallout 3 n'aie absolument rien de cette ambiance post-apo si prenante.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais, je le répète, ça ne m'a pas empêché d'adorer et de passer des heures à me balader partout juste pour explorer.


Mouais si la balde dans Obli au début était agréable, ça manquait de détails qui marquent. On ne tombait pas sur des lieux un peu décalés ou originaux, c'était toujours "Oh la ruine, j'vais aller visiter" "Oh une grotte avec des spectres...".
Alors bion àa la fin, le Fast-Travel c'était très pratique.
C'est dommage parce que Bethesda a le potentiel pour faire un bon gros RPG majeur (post apo ou HF), on a l'impression qu'ils se brident et ne vont pas au bout de leurs idées. Ou alors ce sont juste devenus de gros requins assoiffés de billets verts...

----------


## chenoir

C'est à peu près ca. Mais y a de bonnes idées quand même.

D'ailleurs, le monde virtuel qui m'a le plus marqué je crois bien que c'est celui de Gothic 3. C'est buggué jusqu'à la moelle, mais des fois, on s'arrête en plein milieu du chemin juste pour regarder le paysage qui s'offre à nous, la rivière qui serpente à droite et à gauche, des chutes d'eau, ou alors l'immensité du désert au soleil couchant.

----------


## Angelina

La direction artistique de fallout3, c'est un peu comme si le premier de la classe, studieux et insipide, se mettait en tête du jour au lendemain de faire de la guitare...

Il aurait toutes les apparences d'y arriver, en s'y appliquant comme il sait le faire, mais fondamentalement, il lui manque irrémédiablement ce petit supplèment d'âme qui en ferait un musicien "inspiré"...

Alors, il se contente de reprendre des morceaux connus, il singe des gestes vu chez un tel ou un autre rocker, il se fait bien voir...

Peut être même qu'il y aura des filles assez naîve et crédule pour l'admirer.

Mais au fond, on sait tous que c'est un tocard.







Parceque 3 immeubles en ruines ne font pas un monde post-apo. (c'est juste un tas de gravas)

Et coller par-çi par-là, autant qu'on peut, des poster de pipboy, n'en fait pas une critique acerbe de l'americain way of life.

Tout comme le fait que des couloirs sombres, avec une typo verte sur les moniteurs, n'en font pas systèmatiquement un vault.

...etc

Et porter un pyjama bleu avec 101 dessus, ne fait pas forcément de vous le vault dweller.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et porter un pyjama bleu avec 101 dessus, ne fait pas forcément de vous le vault dweller.


Si!
Arrête de briser mes rêves!
Je te déteste! Je vous déteste tous!
:remontelesescaliersencourantetsenfermedanssachamb  reenpleurant:

----------


## Pluton

> Si!
> Arrête de briser mes rêves!
> Je te déteste! Je vous déteste tous!
> :remontelesescaliersencourantetsenfermedanssachamb  reenpleurant:


:sors de sous le lit:...  ::ninja::

----------


## Seboss

> C'est plus ou moin ce que j'ai fait: je me suis bien balladé...mais n'ai fait aucune quête.
> 
> Oblivion, c'est une excellent simulation de randonnée pedestre.


Morrowind et Oblivion élus meilleurs jeux par les Ninjas Cartographeurs !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Oblivion, c'est une excellent simulation de randonnée pedestre.


Pas d'accord. Y'a pas moyen de se balader sans être emmerdé par des bandits ou des monstres toutes les deux minutes. Impossible de se faire une longue balade d'une demi-heure sans croiser personne, juste pour le plaisir de la randonnée, comme dans _Morrowind_.

Mais j'ai l'impression d'être un peu le seul à penser comme ça, impression confirmée par le fait que Zoulou se plaigne dans ses réponses de n'avoir fait qu'une ou deux rencontres dans sa demi-heure d'essai de _Fallout 3_ : bon sang, mais c'est tout ce que je demande à une sortie dans le wasteland, de me sentir seul !

----------


## Snakeshit

Ouais enfin dans un démo de 30 min t'aime bien voir un peu plus que dans le jeu complet, mais c'est vrai qu'oblivion et ses donjons (je sens que si je mod pas trop mal, 3/4 des donjons vont disparaitre, non mais) et sa faune ultra également répartie et aggressive..... Mais bon comme jeu d'explo il écrase Morro car plus beau, et ouais, un jeu d'explo doit être beau (et moddable car les dévs c'est de grosses tanches)!

----------


## Angelina

Tu pense bien que la première chose que j'ai faite, ça a été de désactiver les mobs.  :B): 

Nan vraiment, avec un bon casse croute, des sandales et un bermuda en lin, oblivion c'est bonnard en tant que simulation de randonnée pedestre...


 ::P:  Au fait, il y a des suites de la polèmique Zoulou Vs Ze reste of the world?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais bon comme jeu d'explo il écrase Morro car plus beau, et ouais, un jeu d'explo doit être beau (et moddable car les dévs c'est de grosses tanches)!


Je sais pas s'il est plus beau. Techniquement, c'est indéniable, mais artistiquement ? Ce sont des forêts et des villes type médiévales tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal. Si je veux faire un tour dans une cité médiévale ou dans une forêt, je prends ma voiture et je vais à Dinan ou Brocéliande, au moins je prendrais l'air. Dans Morrowind, en revanche, l'univers était particulier et dépaysant.

----------


## Angelina

J'ai pas vraiment suivi: ce sont les mêmes auteurs qui ont fait morrowind et oblivion?

Ou c'est juste besthesda le point commun?

C'est à dire à peu près autant pas les mêmes auteurs, qu'entre fallout 1 et 2
.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je sais pas s'il est plus beau. Techniquement, c'est indéniable, mais artistiquement ? Ce sont des forêts et des villes type médiévales tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal. Si je veux faire un tour dans une cité médiévale ou dans une forêt, je prends ma voiture et je vais à Dinan ou Brocéliande, au moins je prendrais l'air. Dans Morrowind, en revanche, l'univers était particulier et dépaysant.


Totalement d'accord, Oblivion est banal et l'eau moins attirante sans mods!

Mais on peut faire de meilleurs trucs, juste que la aptte artistique est bof, sauf pour Cheydinnal et Bruma peut-être!

Mais bon Fallout 3 ça a l'air guère mieux! Bethesda doit embaucher des animateurs et des designers quoi, parce qu'un design peut déplaire, mais il doit marquer où alors être vachement banal, mais d'une banalité cynique!

PS : [HS]Moi qui voulait modder Oblivion pour agrandir le terrain de jeu et tout, je crois que je vais juste utiliser le moteur et moder un truc à partir de rien, sans lien si il le faut avec les TES... Avec de grands espaces vides :^_^: ! Bon maintenant, est-ce réalisable? Quand je vois ce que certains ont fait seuls, je me dis que oui.... Mais bon, ça m'occupera, c'est déjà ça![/HS]

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'ai pas vraiment suivi: ce sont les mêmes auteurs qui ont fait morrowind et oblivion?
> 
> Ou c'est juste besthesda le point commun?
> 
> C'est à dire à peu près autant pas les mêmes auteurs, qu'entre fallout 1 et 2
> .


Il est évident en tout cas que le mec chargé des animations de mouvements est toujours le même...

----------


## Angelina

> Il est évident en tout cas que le mec chargé des animations de mouvements est toujours le même...


 ::(: 




Il doivent bien se rendre compte quand même, que leurs animations sont de chie... Donc ça veut dire que ça leur convient comme c'est... révèlant là un manque flagrant d'ambitions.

Ou alors, encore plus cyniquement, ils privilègient les graphismes purs, car ça rend bien en screenshots, pour la pub, la presse, la jaquette et tralala... Et l'anim, ils s'en branlent, parceque tu t'en rends compte que quand c'est trop tard, quand t'as déjà acheté le jeu...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Pas d'accord. Y'a pas moyen de se balader sans être emmerdé par des bandits ou des monstres toutes les deux minutes. Impossible de se faire une longue balade d'une demi-heure sans croiser personne, juste pour le plaisir de la randonnée, comme dans _Morrowind_.


Pour avoir ce plaisir, j'avais joué à *dark and light*.
J'ai passé 2h à parcourir une grande étendue avant de grimper au sommet de la montagne la plus haute que je voyais. Le tout sans croiser ni monstre ni joueur.
Hmmm.

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

> Il est évident en tout cas que le mec chargé des animations de mouvements est toujours le même...


C'est bien la meme équipe avec le même gars a la tete.
(Todd howard)

Pour les animations, morrowind c'est un peu particulier, la nana qui les a réalisées a eu le feu au cul, ils ont changés très tardivement de moteur et a fait dans l'urgence.

Par contre,
les retrouver dans oblivion...
(et fallout3)

----------


## Seboss

Je me demande aussi si il va y avoir 1 mesh pour chaque sexe comme dans les jeux précédents.
L'univers de Bethesda ou "l'univers où tout le monde est jeune et mince".

----------


## Angelina

> L'univers de Bethesda ou "l'univers où tout le monde est jeune et mince", *même les gros et les vieux.*


*fixed* 



Je me souviens que ça m'avait choqué de voir le vieux qui donne les quêtes, torse nu, avec des abdos tablette de chocolat "Menen, pour nous, les hommes".

----------


## Ash_Crow

En même temps, c'est une tendance générale du jeu vidéo. Et y'a pire, genre une seule carrure commune aux hommes et aux femmes.

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

Pou les meshs,
je ne sais pas pour oblivion, mais pour morro,  il y en avait deux : un pour les races humaines et un pour les races animales,

Races animals qui ont mystérieusement disparues sous oblivion!


Mais bon, la nana a fait au mieux,
morro, sa sortie fut quelque chose d'énorme,
et pas seulement par beth, la localisation en FR par ubisoft,
c'est un gars qui se l'est tapé seul en un mois...

Ou encore les patchs off :

*+* Flash Back sur Patch War : une saga historique *+*

voila pour la séquence émotion.

----------


## Angelina

Je sens que la communautay va être sans dessus-dessous, à la sortie de faullout3.

Vu l'effervescence déjà maintenant...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Pas d'accord. Y'a pas moyen de se balader sans être emmerdé par des bandits  toutes les deux minutes.


Des connards qui ont de l'equipement de oufzor sur le dos, valant une fortune, mais ressentent quand même le besoin de rançonner les gens...

----------


## Snakeshit

A coups de : tu vas crever! Ah bah non....

Non mais moi ça me choque pas, z'ont moins de tablettes que moi les gens dans le jeu^^!

Mais ouais ça manque de gros, sauf que dans Obli tout le monde a l'air vieux!

----------


## Angelina

Wééééé c'est trop la teeeuuuffff...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Des connards qui ont de l'equipement de oufzor sur le dos, valant une fortune, mais ressentent quand même le besoin de rançonner les gens...


Ouais. Des genre de Sea Raiders quoi  ::ninja:: 


Angelina : j'aime bien cette image. Elle a un côté... comment dire... clown blanc.

----------


## MorK

> Tiens ça me rappelle une question. 
> Pourquoi la côte Est ?
> Quitte à changer, ( et puisque c'est censé se dérouler dans un climat de guerre froide qui a perduré ), j'aurais bien vu une histoire parallèle au Fallout 1, mais en URSS, avec une autre approche technologique des Russes pendant la guerre froide, "c'est de la bidouille, mais ça tient".


C'est pas de la bidouille, c'est une bonne idée et Stalker est la preuve que le post-apo sauce soviétique peu être super. Seulement ce qui fait l'identité de Fallout c'est pas seulement le post-apo-nuke, c'est aussi que ça se passe dans une ex Amérique figée au sommet de sa gloire.

Ce qui est génial c'est de combiner ce qui a été le rêve américain avec un véritable cauchemar. Tu te balade autour de la ville et tu apperçoit un grand parking rempli de belles voitures de sport, toutes les mêmes. En t'approchant tu t'aperçoit qu'elles servent de lit à une bande de clodos. Tu vas jeter un oeil à la voiture et là tu as un commentaire qui s'affiche en bas de l'écran: Tu regardes: une Corvega 3.0, la voiture de série la plus puissante. Celle ci affiche 00 000 Miles. Là tu réalise qu'elle n'a jamais roulé, elle est neuve comme toutes les autres. ce coin mal famé rempli de clodos est le parking de l'usine des corvegas. 

C'est cette ironie qui fait tout le charme de Fallout: t'es dans un monde pauvre et violent sur le cimetiere d'un monde idéal. Le monde de Fallout c'est un peu comme un type qui mourrait de faim enfermé dans un hangar rempli de boites de conserves pleine de caviars et de foie gras... périmées.

Donc ton idée n'est pas mauvaise en soit, mais ce jeu ne serait pas un Fallout car c'est ce contexte typiquement Américain qui en fait tout le charme.

Après en ce qui concerne le choix de la côte Est: moi ça ne me dérange pas, par contre ce qui me dérange un peut plus c'est que la majorité des screens nous montrent un monde très urbanisé bien loin des petites villes des anciens Fallout. Le seul où j'ai retrouvé la même ambiance c'est celui là
http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=2953&mode=previous
Là j'y retrouve les éléments qui faisaient les villes de Fallout: une grand-rue défoncée, quelques bâtiments avec un design particulier, une carcasse de voiture et le désert tout autour. 
 Bien plus qu'ici
http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/alb...2969&mode=next
où j'ai plus l'impression d'être en pleine WW2.

C'est pour pour ça que ces villes seront mauvaises mais ce que j'espère c'est trouver de nombreuses communautés isolées par le désert et pas une mégapole qui fait 90% du jeux.




> Oblivion j'ai adoré le découvrir et me balader, mais une fois la carte explorée, le reste du jeu n'a plus grand interêt. D'ailleurs, la carte en elle même n'a plus grand interet (encore qu'il est possible de découvrir, au hasard d'une route qu'on avait jamais empruntée jusque la (raid à travers la forêt POWAAAA) des paysages assez sympathiques pour marquer (j'ai adoré l'arrivée à Anvil par le sentier de montagne, c'était vraiment sympa).
> 
> Par contre, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, j'ai beau l'avoir retourné de fond en comble, regardé sous les petites pierres, foulé le moindre cm² de terrain, je me lasse pas de me balader dans le cordon ou le Lac de Yantar. Question d'ambiance. Et j'ai vraiment peur que fallout 3 n'aie absolument rien de cette ambiance post-apo si prenante.


C'est clair qu'entre Stalker et Oblivion, c'est le jour et la nuit.

J'ai l'impression que Bethesda ne sait pas donner une veritable ambiance à un lieu et qu'ils sont incapables d'y donner une notion de défi.

Tu leur demande des dongeons et des grottes à explorer, pas de problemes: ils t'en font 50 pour le prix de deux. Ce serait une affaire si c'était pas des morceaux mis bout à bout aléatoirement, mais passont.
Tu leurs dit il faudrait metre un "trésor" au bout pour motiver le joueur: on y a pensé, on a mis une épée de glace (que je joueur peut se fabriquer lui même s'il veut) dans un cercueil de pierre. On a même mis une bousole avec une fleche pour etre surs qu'il le trouve si jamais il est pas patient :;): .
Là déjà t'es un peut dépité alors tu leur demande à ce que l'endroit fasse peur. C'est vrai quoi! Faut la mériter cette épée magique. Et ils s'éxécutent et te montrent avec fierté qu'ils ont éteint la lumière et qu'ils ont rempli l'endroit de monstres. Si avec ça le joueur se chie pas dessus ::): . Dommage que dans le noir on y voie quand même un peut et surtout qu'il soit aussi facile de se procurer un anneau magique qui fait voir dans le noir indéfiniment avec pour seul désaventage, voir bleu.

C'est ainsi que sans tricher j'en suis arrivé à me faire un personnage qui avait une épée maison dévastatrice, qui était invisible, qui voyait dans le noir et qui repérait tout être vivant à travers les murs dans un rayon de 200m (le pire c'est que je suis serieux).


Et un jour tu joues à Stalker et tu t'apperçoit que dans ce jeux, quand il n'y a pas de lumières, il fait noir. Si t'allumes pas ta lumière tu voies rien seulement c'est chiant la lampe frontale, parce qu'on te vois arriver à 200m. Heuresement il y a une vision de nuit sur certaines combinaisons, mais celle ci produit un sifflement permanent qui en plus de te faire reperer peut devenir mauvais pour les nerfs. Sans compter que la vision de nuit d'entrée de gamme est verte et baveuse. Du coup tu dois jongler entre lampe, vision de nuit ou noir complet. De suite c'est interessant, on sent que les mecs qui ont fait ce jeu ont compris que pour ne pas tuer le jeu il ne faut pas hésiter à associer un handicap aux aventages offerts au joueur.
Et puis tu es envoyé en mission dans un labo souterrain. Déjà il faut nettoyer le batiment en surface (tu espérais entrer par une porte en bois sur un tas de rocher?). Une fois entré dans le souterrain tu te dis, "bah ça va aller, je vais vider mes chargeurs sur des monstres ^^" Mais l'endroit est désert, tout ce que tu entends c'est des goutes d'eau qui tombent du plafond et qui résonnent et des bruits lointains impossibles à identifier. Là, ça sent le piege à con, alors tu avance tout doucement, accroupi et tu entends un grand bruit d'un truc en ferraille qui tombe. C'est pas à côté de toi, ça vient de loin dans le labo et tu ne sais pas ce que c'est. Tout ce que tu sais c'est que tu as exploré tout l'étage, que tout ce que tu as trouvé c'est un escalier qui plonge dans le noir et que tu vas certainement croiser ce qui a fait tout ce boucan. Et t'as beau avoir envie de continuer le jeu, t'es pas pressé de descendre l'escalier et tu te dis "mais qu'est ce que je fous là? J'étais bien à la surface en plein millieu d'une fusillade".
Les mecs qui ont fait Stalker n'ont pas eu peur de faire un souterrain dans lequel il y a trois monstres même pas dur à tuer mais que tu as entendu marcher et grogner durant toute ta progression en redoutant qu'ils te sautent dessus dés que tu franchis une porte. C'est sur qu'à l'E3 ça envoie pas du patté mais au moins tu as les sensations que tu as si tu es tout seul dans un labo souterrain abandonné.

Malheureusement j'ai l'impression que le but de bethesda c'est pas de faire plaisir au joueur, ni même de vendre des jeux. Moi je suis de plus en plus persuadé que leur but c'est uniquement de gagner les prix de l'E3.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Il fait chier Rabot avec ses multis.  ::(:

----------


## Angelina

J'ai lu jusqu'au bout et j'en suis fier.  :B): 

Sinon bah ouep t'as tout dit.



Et sur ce screen, qui résume parfaitement à quel point ce jeu sera pathétique, on voit bien que F3 sera ultra moche:

----------


## Seboss



----------


## Pluton

Maman, pourquoi le mutant il a des bottes en fourrure nordique ?  ::):

----------


## LetoII

> Maman, pourquoi le mutant il a des bottes en fourrure nordique ?


C'est par ce que la nuit dans les wasteland il fait frisqué et il est sensible des pieds  ::):

----------


## chenoir

> C'est ainsi que sans tricher j'en suis arrivé à me faire un personnage qui avait une épée maison dévastatrice, qui était invisible, qui voyait dans le noir et qui repérait tout être vivant à travers les murs dans un rayon de 200m (le pire c'est que je suis serieux).


Tiens, t'avais le même perso que moi toi?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai lu jusqu'au bout et j'en suis fier. 
> 
> Sinon bah ouep t'as tout dit.
> 
> 
> 
> Et sur ce screen, qui résume parfaitement à quel point ce jeu sera pathétique, on voit bien que F3 sera ultra moche: 
> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2027/albumpicvg6.jpg


C'est un screen de la version DS ?

----------


## MorK

> J'ai lu jusqu'au bout et j'en suis fier. 
> 
> Sinon bah ouep t'as tout dit.
> 
> 
> 
> Et sur ce screen, qui résume parfaitement à quel point ce jeu sera pathétique, on voit bien que F3 sera ultra moche: 
> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2027/albumpicvg6.jpg


Si tu savais le temps que j'ai mis pour piger que le truc au milieu est un super-mutant. Au début je pigeais pas pourquoi on avait rajouté un vilain personnage de WOW bien multicolore et au bout de deux jours j'ai réalise que c'était un mutant. Mais j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ils sont oranges!

ça ne devait pas suffire de leur mettre des mitraillettes, ils avaient pas encore l'air assez con.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mork a une excellente analyse.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ca me fout la "rage", tout ça.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## chenoir

Par contre, il se peut que faloute 3 soit une assez bonne base pour tout modder de A à Z pour faire un vrai fallout si on arrive à s'y investir assez.

D'ailleurs j'ai déja des idées de villes assez marrantes  ::siffle::

----------


## Morgoth

> Par contre, il se peut que faloute 3 soit une assez bonne base pour tout modder de A à Z pour faire un vrai fallout si on arrive à s'y investir assez.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai déja des idées de villes assez marrantes


Remplies de carcasses de Flamants avec des boules à paillettes et des jolies filles mutantes ?

----------


## Snakeshit

> Par contre, il se peut que faloute 3 soit une assez bonne base pour tout modder de A à Z pour faire un vrai fallout si on arrive à s'y investir assez.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai déja des idées de villes assez marrantes


Mod Oblivion, y aura pas ce putain de VATS et l'IA semble moins....naze et surtout, il est moins buggé, on a des tutos (oui car Bethesda aide pas les moddeurs, sinon ils vont trop vite...)!

----------


## chenoir

Pas de VATS certes, mais pas d'armes à feu non plus, hors fallout avec uniquement des armes blanches...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je me rend compte que j'ai même pas mentionné certains trucs zarb comme l'inventaire montant à 240 kg (ou unité de poids, je sais pas comment c'est comptabilisé.) Du coup, j'avais 4-5 armures différentes dans l'inventaire, tous mes flingues, pas mal de bouffe et des babioles.

J'ai pas non expliqué le fonctionnement des mini-jeux pour le lockpick et le hacking. Je peux faire un topo rapido (avec paint s'il le faut, je suis un fou) si ça vous intéresse.

Par contre, on peut toujours trouver des livres pour gagner points de compétences, Mr Peter Hines avait par exemple dans la démo chopé un livre d'arts martiaux.

----------


## MorK

> Mork a une excellente analyse.


Merci ^^




> Mod Oblivion, y aura pas ce putain de VATS et l'IA semble moins....naze et surtout, il est moins buggé, on a des tutos (oui car Bethesda aide pas les moddeurs, sinon ils vont trop vite...)!


A la limite je préferais partir du moteur de Stalker: dans Oblivion tout ce qu'on a c'est une base de RPG, création de personnage, évolution. Dans Stalker ça n'y est pas mais il y a tout le reste, c'est prévu pour utiliser des flingues, l'IA est exemplaire, le moteur graphique a fait ses preuves dans le post-apo et y est bien plus adapté (lumières dynamiques).
Reste à savoir ce qui est le plus dur lol: modifier l'un ou l'autre?

Mais bon, ne rêvons pas, faire un vrai Fallout est un projet colossal, même si c'est qu'un mod. Je suis sur que tous les fans de Fallout son hyper motivés pour un tel projet mais on est loin d'être assez compétents.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Pas de VATS certes, mais pas d'armes à feu non plus, hors fallout avec uniquement des armes blanches...


Euh je crois qu'y a un mod qui intègre des armes à feu, et au pire, tu dérive ça de l'arc hein...

@Napoléon Bonaparte : Mon inventaire de Fallout 2 montait à 250 je sais pas quoi avec la super armure MkII!

@Multi d'Arthur Rabot : Oblivion a aussi le HDR, donc lumière dynamique, hormis si j'ai pas compris la signification du mot lumière dynamique! Mais Oblivion est plutôt aisé à modder!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> @Napoléon Bonaparte : Mon inventaire de Fallout 2 montait à 250 je sais pas quoi avec la super armure MkII§


Au niveau 3?

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

En fait je crains que modder ne soit pas du tout la bonne solution. On sera toujours emmerdé à un moment ou à un autre. 
Faut lancer un vrai projet, et recruter des graphiste, programmeur, scénariste, tout ça, et prendre alors juste un moteur basique (même celui d'UT3 pourrait convenir, hormis son tarif prohibitif). 
Je pense que c'est faisable... mais la, on dépasse carrément les idées traditionnelle sur le sujet, et ce serait se lancer dans une expérience très complexe, et sans la motivation avec 99,9% de chance de capoter.

----------


## MorK

> Je me rend compte que j'ai même pas mentionné certains trucs zarb comme l'inventaire montant à 240 kg (ou unité de poids, je sais pas comment c'est comptabilisé.) Du coup, j'avais 4-5 armures différentes dans l'inventaire, tous mes flingues, pas mal de bouffe et des babioles.


C'est peut être en unités américaines mais bon, ça te fais quand même un perso qui se balade avec 120kg sur le dos. C'est pas hyper réaliste mais bon si on limite le poids à 20kg ça va vite être lourd, et puis il faut voir combien avait ton perso en force.

Faire des inventaires de 200kg c'est bien pratique mais en même temps ça tue le jeu. Dans Stalker il est limité à 50kg, et le gerer est un défi permanent et ça rajoute une notion strategique au jeu. Fini les missions ou tu t'en vas avec tes deux flingues preferés et 500 balles chacuns: là il faut prendre celui dont tu as besoin mais tenir compte du fait que tu vas te ravitailler sur place. ça t'empêche de zigouiller tout le monde facilement parce que tu as le gros gun de la fin du jeu sans pour autant nuire à la cohérence comme sait si bien le faire bethesda.




> J'ai pas non expliqué le fonctionnement des mini-jeux pour le lockpick et le hacking. Je peux faire un topo rapido (avec paint s'il le faut, je suis un fou) si ça vous intéresse.


 Je l'ai vu sur une video en HD. Si j'ai bien compris t'as des lignes de codes à la matrix sur un écran et au milieu de vrais mots de 4 lettres (le nombre de lettres doit dépendre du niveau de sécurité). T'en valide un: si c'est bon tant mieux, sinon l'ordi te dis par exemple que deux lettres sur quatre sont bonnes. Comme tu as droit à 4 essais ça te permet par déduction de trouver le bon mot. Je sais pas si c'est ça mais c'est ce que j'ai compris en visualisant le truc. ça serait pas mal que tu l'expliques parce que je sais pas si tout le monde va comprendre.

Par contre j'ai des questions:
Comment est gerré le niveau de compétence du joueur? Je suppose que plus il est bon en piratage, plus il a droit aux essais.

Que ce passe-t-il si tu ne trouves pas le bon mot? Dans la video il y arrive donc je ne sais pas si ça bloque le terminal ou si quand tu retente ta chance les mots ont changé.

J'ai pas vu le lockpicking par contre, donc mêmes questions lol.

----------


## Seboss

Je hais, j'honnis, j'exècre les moderateurs des forums de Bethesda. Bande de drones décerebrés.

Ah... désolé vraiment mais fallait que ça sorte.

----------


## chenoir

Pourquoi?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je hais, j'honnis, j'exècre les moderateurs des forums de Bethesda. Bande de drones décerebrés.
> 
> Ah... désolé vraiment mais fallait que ça sorte.


Des liens, des liens !  ::lol::

----------


## chenoir

Non, pas de lien, le forum de bethesda est bloqué sur les ordis du bureau, je peux pas y accéder. Je veux des faits.

----------


## Snakeshit

@Emile Z : Ben j'étais niveau 20 mais ça change rien à la force, bon j'avais 10 avec la super armure Mk II donc avec des servomoteurs! Clair que là si on porte autant avec aucun équipement sépcial (remarque dans Oblivion tout pesait super lourd aussi.... et c'était super fragile...)!

Et puisz les sherpas arrivent à porter deux fois leur poids, et moi je porte allègrement mon poids ou même 150% de mon poids sur une dizaine de km, ais après chuis mort et faut que le poids soit transporté de manière conformtable, sinon....maintenant je suis plutôt plus sportif que la moyenne, donc...

Pour le hacking j'ai compris comme Mork, pour le lockpicking je crois que c'est comme Splinter Cell sauf que ton crochet peut casser!


Pour un jeu à partir de rien tu prends ogre comme moteur 3d gratos, physix comme moteur physique gratos et des moteurs d'ia gratos ça doit exister! Et puis voilà, après du code longtemps et tu arrive à un truc....

----------


## MorK

> @Multi d'Arthur Rabot : Oblivion a aussi le HDR, donc lumière dynamique, hormis si j'ai pas compris la signification du mot lumière dynamique! Mais Oblivion est plutôt aisé à modder!


C'est à moi que tu parles? ::huh::  (pige pas le "@Multi d'Arthur Rabot")

En tout cas quand j'ai parlé de lumières dynamiques c'est pas de ça que je parlais. Dans Oblivion il y a du HDR, c'est vrais que c'est joli mais par contre niveau ombres portés c'est zéro. On retrouve le même problèmes sur les images de Fo3: tout baigne dans une lumière douce. Ce n'est pas gênant sur un univers comme Oblivion qui a un coté un peu féérique mais sur du post-apo c'est mauvais. Peut être que le moteur en est capable et que bethesda s'en sert mal, mais en attendant le moteur de Stalker a clairement fait ces preuves dans ce domaine.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Pour le hacking j'ai compris comme Mork, pour le lockpicking je crois que c'est comme Splinter Cell sauf que ton crochet peut casser!


Bon, bah voilà, vous avez résumé pour les mini jeux. J'avais pas pensé à la comparaison splinter cell mais c'est ça.
Y'a toujours le choix de tentative automatisée tout de même.

Ce que je trouvais regrettable dans le poids maxi, c'est que je me suis jamais posé la question "Dois-je vraiment ramasser ça? En aurais-je vraiment besoin? Est-ce que cela ne va pas me surcharger inutilement". Chose qui dans Stalker était monnaie courante. C'était coton de faire les aller-retour chez le marchand pour refourguer les armes des mecs qu'on avait tué.

@Mork: Rabot, c'est notre newser web qui fait des textes à rallonge. Une vieille private joke en somme.

----------


## MorK

> Pour le hacking j'ai compris comme Mork, pour le lockpicking je crois que c'est comme Splinter Cell sauf que ton crochet peut casser!


Il me font chier avec leur crochets. C'est pas immersif du tout: les crochets étant facilement cassables on les trouve par paquet de 5 du coup tu finis avec un monde où il est plus facile de se procurer un crochet qu'un bout de pain (faudra m'expliquer qui les fabrique, il doit être drôlement riche ::|: ). Ensuite c'est hyper énervant. Le jeu du lockpicking c'est rigolo au début, mais on s'en lasse très vite, on perd patience et ça enlève du plaisir au jeu.

Je pense qu'il faut virer les crochets jetables et faire un truc plus cohérent du genre une pince-multifonction avec un rouleau de fil de fer qui permettent à n'importe quel joueur de crocheter une grosse serrure de base, le résultat dépendant du niveau en crochetage et pas de la patience du joueur. Après pour les serrures plus précise il  faut trouver un meilleur matériel et être plus fort dans ce domaine sinon tu peux pas les crocheter.

Évidement y'en a qui vont dire "oui mais c'est trop facile si tu as des outils non jetables parce que tu peux essayer autant de fois que tu veux". Ben non, si t'es un gros nul tu vas finir par bloquer la serrure et ça sera bien fait pour ta gueule. Bien sur il faut prevoir des moyens alternatifs pour passer les portes: se procurer la clef (tout simplement), attendre que quelqu'un s'en serve et l'ouvre, la défoncer à coup de pied, de shotgun ou d'explosifs, petter le mur à côté qui est moins solide ou se bouger le cul et chercher une autre entrée. Et là t'as un jeu interessant parce que tu dois adapter ton approche à ton personnage (type de jeu connu sous le nom de RPG).




> @Mork: Rabot, c'est notre newser web qui fait des textes à rallonge. Une vieille private joke en somme.


Ok!      <--notez que là j'ai fait court.

----------


## Seboss

> Non, pas de lien, le forum de bethesda est bloqué sur les ordis du bureau, je peux pas y accéder. Je veux des faits.


Bah les faits sont simples. Ils sont employés à répandre la bonne parole de Bethesda et pourrir les contestataires et ont les pleins pouvoirs pour y parvenir.
Ils passent donc leur temps à répéter texto les interviews de Hines et la clique en essayant de donner l'impression que ça vient d'eux (genre sur la question des perks, ils s'accordent tous à dire que de pas avoir un perk à tout les niveaux, c'est vraiment pas marrant, ah non non non).
Ils closent les topics à tout va, bavassent sur les forumeurs qui ont l'outrecuidance de remettre en cause les previews dythirambiques ou de contester les choix de design pour mieux clore le topic/bannir les mecs une fois que la température est bien montée.

Ils sont l'extension des relations publiques de Bethesda quoi.

----------


## Snakeshit

Ouais bon à Fallout 2 et la voiture je ramassais les détritus. Bon j'ai arrêté quand le coffre de la voiture était plein (alors que plein de mon m'avait dit qu'il était illimité....)!
Mais c'est vrai que pour un jeu qui se veut ultra-immersif... Non mais passer par les fenêtres, qu'elle idée de merde (moi qui tenait de rentrer par le toit sur Oblivion...)!

@Mork, le multi d'arthur rabot c'est qu'en fait tout post long c'est un gens qui font un post long, on dit que c'est un multi compte d'arthur! Lis ces news, tu comprendras (en plus c'est vachement amical comme surnom, ça veut dire que t'écris de bons posts, alors hein :;): )!

----------


## chenoir

> Et là t'as un jeu interessant parce que tu dois adapter ton approche à ton personnage (type de jeu connu sous le nom de RPG).


Ou alors passer par une vitre brisée?

Pfff, mais quelle idée de vouloir passer par une fenêtre quand il y a une porte  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MorK

> Ou alors passer par une vitre brisée?
> 
> Pfff, mais quelle idée de vouloir passer par une fenêtre quand il y a une porte


C'est une private joke la vitre brisée?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui  ::):  Récente. Voir l'autre topic sur Fallout 3 (où un gars se fout de la gueule de Zoulou parce que ce dernier se plaint de ne pas pouvoir passer à travers des fenêtres brisées pour rentrer dans un bâtiment ; l'utilisation de portes-chargement est obligatoire, comme dans Oblivion par exemple).

----------


## Snakeshit

> Oui  Récente. Voir l'autre topic sur Fallout 3 (où un gars se fout de la gueule de Zoulou parce que ce dernier se plaint de ne pas pouvoir passer à travers des fenêtres brisées pour rentrer dans un bâtiment ; l'utilisation de portes-chargement est obligatoire, comme dans Oblivion par exemple).


Notons que l'idée de faire des models de fenêtre et des fenêtres chargements n'a jamais effleuré bethesda....

----------


## Alphonse Baudet

Allez hop, je m'inscris pour poster sur Fallout 3 et Bethesda en général, j'y tiens plus. Fallout c'est sacré, on déconne pas avec ça. ::(: 
La plupart de mes espérances concernant Fallout 3 se sont évaporées lorsque j'ai appris que c'était Bethesda qui avait hérité de la licence. Je précise que les Fallout 1 et 2 font partie de mes jeux préférés toute catégorie confondue. Puis connement (ou pas), j'ai repris espoir et je viens de refaire une rechute à cette news. La vie est cruelle et un éternel recommencement. *larme qui tombe au ralenti.

C'est pas spécialement que j'ai quelque chose contre Bethesda, c'est juste que je suis forcé de reconnaître (après Arena, Morrowind et Oblivion) que je n'aime pas leurs jeux. J'y met pas de la mauvaise volonté, c'est juste que je finis toujours pas m'y enmerder. J'ai pourtant pas mérité ça, je suis un bon chrétien et je récite 1 pater et 3 avé maria à chaque fois que j'écrase un piéton dans GTA. C'est à dire souvent. Je mange pas de porc alors que je suis même pas musulman. Par contre j'aime bien le saucisson et le jambon. Alors qu'est-ce qui cloche chez moi ?
Pourtant, j'espère à chaque fois que le prochain Bethesda sera un bijou, je l'attend et j'y joue. Et paf la balayette dans le mou !
C'est la première fois que je vois des développeurs dont tous les choix (artistiques, gameplay, cohérence visuelle, varieté des environnements, qualité des dialogues etc...) semblent diamètralement opposés à mes goûts, dans un genre que j'adore pourtant : le RPG. Presque un cas d'école pour moi. Evidemment, mes goûts ne sont pas forcemment représentatifs de ce qui fait un bon RPG, mais à ce point là quand même ... je n'ose y croire, Oscar. Alors je me rabat sur l'analyse facile. Bref je m'introspecte et ce n'est pas sale.

Je reconnais que j'ai toujours préféré les environnements moins vastes mais plus denses, pour une question d'immersion. Rien de tel qu'un monde créé aux petits oignons, minutieusement, de manière artisanale, à la main et roulé sous les aiselles. Evidemment, comme tout le monde, je serais pas contre des maps gigantesques et denses, mais ça, c'est juste dans mes rêves.
Le truc marrant avec Bethesda (dont la taille du monde était le crédo), c'est que cette taille justement, diminue de jeux en jeux, tout en ne perdant jamais cette impression de vide qui s'en dégage. Si jétais méchant, je dirais que leur prochain jeux, dans 10 ans, aura la taille d'une map de CS, et on arrivera encore à s'enmerder dedans. Je ne le souhaite pas mais j'ai l'impression que ca en prend le chemin pour Fallout 3. Pourtant l'idée des dev' de faire plus petit et plus vivant me plaisait bien moi. Mais dans la preview de Zoulou ca pue un peu du rond quand même.
Tout ce que j'ai lu de la triste preview, semble confirmer ce que je ressens en général dans tous les jeux Bethesda (d'où mon inquiétude). Une impression de vide, d'apesanteur dans les combats, la sensation de marcher dans du mou, n'être jamais surpris par rien, enchainer des dongeons qui se ressemblent tous, à faire des quêtes aux dialogues chiants donnés par des PNJ sans âme, sans charisme, sans psychologie (et sans pantalon grâce à des mods hin hin). En plus, la localisation pour les voix françaises à du être confiée aux 6 premières personnes croisées dans un couloir.

En parlant de dongeons, faut savoir que dans un jeu Bethesda, les dongeons, c'est des portes. Je sais, dis comme ça, ca peut choquer. Faut s' imaginer une sorte de main divine (à la Dungeon Keeper) surplombant
l'univers du jeu et qui laisserait tomber des portes sur la map au petit bonheur la chance. Lorsque vous passez une porte, outre un chargement, vous aurez un dongeon. Etonnant non ? Et ça fait ça à chaque porte
qui ont pratiquement toutes la même gueule. Je vous raconte pas l'immersion. 
Et encore j'ai pas précisé que ces donjons, c'est des couloirs remplis de mobs façon MMORPG avec (en exagérant à peine) des effets de copier coller, de miroir horizontal et vertical pour un peu les différencier
quand même, parce que bon faut pas déconner. Et tout ca pour trouver quoi ? Un trésor de merde qui vaut pratiquement jamais ce que vous trouvez sur le 1er mob venu, grâce au merveilleux scaling level automatique made in Bethesda.
Si, si, le fameux scaling qui vous permet de croiser des bandits de grand chemin mieux equipés que vous, qu'on se demande pourquoi ils sont encore bandits de grand chemin. Les cons.
C'est vrai quoi, rien qu'en revendant leur matos, ils pourraient finir leur vie en Nabab, dans un palace, eventés par des péripatétiputes de luxe en tenue d'Eve.
Même en passant sur tout ça, faut encore se coltiner leur interface héritées des consoles. Depuis la reconversion de Bethesda dans la bobox 360, ils semblent avoir oublié que les pc étaient equipés de clavier. Un truc pourtant pratique pour faire plein de raccourcis. Si il y a bien un truc qu'ils auraient du copier sur un mmorpg (Wow au pif), c'est bien ça (gestion des raccourcis clavier) et pas les dongeons. 
Inutile de mettre des typos en corps 300 aussi. Quand ca permet d'afficher 3 lignes de texte en 1600x1200 ca fait désordre. 
Ha oui j'oubliais, au moins pour Fallout 3 on aura pas droit au générateur de personnage moche j'espère. Dans Oblivion, j'ai jamais pu réussir un faire un personnage qui ressemble pas à un croisement improblable entre Sim et Jean-Pierre Castaldi. Du coup, j'avais opté pour faire le PJ le plus moche possible. Pour ça, j'ai pas eu à beaucoup forcer le générateur de base. Finalement, ce fameux générateur de héro, il prévalait un peu ce qu'allait être le reste du jeu pour moi. J'aurais du me méfier mais j'ai persisté.

Que dire du fait de pouvoir être un grand champion de l'arène au niveau 1 avec une épée en plastique et une armure en papier mâché. Le fait de pouvoir être maître de la guilde des mages sans être mage
est aussi quelque chose de très rigolo. A quoi sert de leveller dans ce jeu au fait ? Peut être à sauter partout pour faire monter ses compétences athlétiques. Pourquoi pas taper sur des arbres pour faire monter ses compétences martiales aussi pendant qu'on y est ? Ha on me souffle à l'oreille que... non rien.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, la communauté des moddeurs est là pour pallier aux insuffisences chroniques des jeux Bethesda. Si vous avez la patience. Car pour cela, il faut attendre au moins un an. Ensuite il faut passer son temps sur les forums (au lieu de jouer) pour tenter de séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie. En effet, pour 300 mods permettant de jouer avec (rayez la mention inutile) : l'épée d'Aragorn, le sabre laser de Luke, les PNJ à poils, les mobs à poil avec une tête de Pokemon, l'épée d'Aragorn à poil (variante), faire des sauts de 300m, avoir un boss de fin avec la tête de Sarkozy, avoir une armure pour son cheval (rigolez pas il est payant et officiel celui là) etc...
...vous aurez peut être la chance de tomber sur le bon, ou un pack correct pas trop buggé pour débuter une partie dans la joie et la félicité. Si jouer à une rustine sur une rustine elle même sur la faille de San Andreas ne vous dérange pas trop.
Pour ma part, j'ai pas eu la patience, j'ai juste trouvé un autre jeu. Un bon celui-là. En attendant le prochain Bethesda que j'espère réussi comme toujours, parce je dois être con ou un optimiste incompris.
Fallout 3. Badi Bado ah les salauds ! Z'ont pas interêt de le chier celui-là.

Quand je vois en plus Omar Boulon dire que dans Oblivion, les arbres ont plus de charisme que les PNJ, je m'insurge. Faut pas dire des trucs comme ça. Ils sont capables de nous mettre des Ents comme pnj dans Fallout 3. Déjà qu'on peut apercevoir une sorte d'hybride d'un orc et de Hulk, ca ferait couleur locale. Un Barbapapa avec une Gatling lazer aussi ? Et ambiance musicale : "papillon de lumière" ca va le faire grave. Quoique ça a l'air guère mieux, pour l'instant on dirait du COH. Manque plus que le drapeau au vent, un air de clairon et des avions à réaction qui passent dans le ciel. Bon j'arrête là, ca devient long et je finirais par dire du mal. Mouarf.

Comme j'ai cité beaucoup de points négatifs, je vais aussi citer quelques bonnes choses pour finir sur une note positive. Dans les jeux Bethesda, y'a des beaux shaders qui rendent les armures clinquantes (même après avoir séjourné dans la flotte et livré 1000 combats). Les murs sont très brillants, propres et nets et ça, c'est bien, surtout dans un jeu next gen qui lave encore plus blanc. Le HDR fait briller votre magnifique epée et vous pleurez de bonheur à la contempler (et aussi parce que vous avez perdu 9/10 à chaque oeil). Les personnages semblent avoir un balai dans le cul, mais ce n'est pas un défaut d'animation, non, c'est juste qu'ils sont très dignes. La vie est trépidante dans les villes comme dans les campagne et donne une impression de foisonnement. Les quêtes vous tombent dessus par milliers, toutes plus suprenantes les unes que les autres, dans des environnements sans cesse renouvelés et tous plus enchanteurs les uns que les autres et vous riez de bonheur, des larmes de joies jaillissent de vos yeux emerveillés comme jamais devant un tel jeux et là, tout émoustillé vous lâchez votre souris et saisissez à pleines mains, alors qu'il est gorgé d'un sang vermeille votre pén...Driiiing il est temps de se lever et partir au boulot.



*ps* : ce post ne reflète que mon expérience presente, passée et heu... futur et n'a absolument pas le but de dénigrer le plaisir qu'on pu avoir certains à jouer aux jeux de Bethesda. Inutile donc de critiquer la critique mais par contre, je suis tout à fait curieux de voir d'autres post montrant à l'inverse les qualités qui vous ont fait aprécier ces jeux. Parce que tout est question...machin...les goûts et les couleurs, tout ça, mais bon vraiment, je suis curieux. D'autant qu'ils ont récolté des super notes un peu partout, alors forcemment quand on trouve un chef-d'oeuvre merdique, c'est normal de se poser des questions. Et je peux vous assurer que je suis ouvert. La preuve, en faisant le parallèle avec le cinéma, je vous assure que j'ai autant aimé "Citizen Kane" que "Godzilla contre Mothra la mite géante ". Pas pour les mêmes raisons je reconnais. Et y'en a un des deux que j'ai vu bourré comme un Polonais.


*ps2* : En fait ce post est juste l'avis subjectif et parfaitement de mauvaise fois d'un joueur aigri, hateboy dans l'âme, qui n'a d'autre but que de chier sur Bethesda et sur le futur chef-d'oeuvre Fallout 3. Vous pouvez donc rejouer à Morrowind et Oblivion sans vergogne, le poil hérissé de satisfaction ludique, une bave orgasmique aux lèvres, en poussant des petits cris de plaisir. ::wub:: 

*Jeux rigolo* : choisir entre ps et ps2 bis selon votre inclinaison ludique. Et bravo à vous si vous avez tout lu. ::zzz::

----------


## _Uriel_

> Je me rend compte que j'ai même pas mentionné certains trucs zarb comme l'inventaire montant à 240 kg (ou unité de poids, je sais pas comment c'est comptabilisé.) Du coup, j'avais 4-5 armures différentes dans l'inventaire, tous mes flingues, pas mal de bouffe et des babioles.
> 
> J'ai pas non expliqué le fonctionnement des mini-jeux pour le lockpick et le hacking. Je peux faire un topo rapido (avec paint s'il le faut, je suis un fou) si ça vous intéresse.
> 
> Par contre, on peut toujours trouver des livres pour gagner points de compétences, Mr Peter Hines avait par exemple dans la démo chopé un livre d'arts martiaux.


 ::mellow:: 

Purée, mais pourquoi ils ont pas acheté la license Mad Max au lieu de profaner celle de Fallout?  ::cry::

----------


## MorK

> Notons que l'idée de faire des models de fenêtre et des fenêtres chargements n'a jamais effleuré bethesda....


Moi j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'idées qui effleurent Bethesda.

----------


## Alphonse Baudet

> Moi j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'idées qui effleurent Bethesda.


C'est ça le problème, les idées ne font que les effleurer, sans jamais les atteindre. ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Purée, mais pourquoi ils ont pas acheté la license Mad Max au lieu de profaner celle de Fallout?


Parce qu'il y a _déjà_ un jeu _Mad Max_ en développement ?

----------


## Pluton

> *ps* : ce post ne reflète que mon expérience presente, passée et heu... futur et n'a absolument pas le but de dénigrer le plaisir qu'on pu avoir certains à jouer aux jeux de Bethesda. Inutile donc de critiquer la critique mais par contre, je suis tout à fait curieux de voir d'autres post montrant à l'inverse les qualités qui vous ont fait aprécier ces jeux.Et bravo à vous si vous avez tout lu.


J'ai tout lu, et je ne répondrai qu'à la fin :
J'ai trouvé Daggerfall exceptionnellement ambitieux, hélas desservi par des combats pas top et une injouabilité maladive en dehors de Dosbox qui fait ramer dans certains endroits. La création de perso est une des meilleures que j'ai jamais vue.
J'ai trouvé Morrowind fascinant pour son monde assez halluciné, pourtant trop petit par rapport à Daggerfall, mais bien plus travaillé. Le combat reste moisi cependant.
J'ai trouvé qu'Oblivion apportait ce qui manquait jusque là : combats de meilleure qualité, enfin une vraie gestion de la discrétion, meilleure finition, pas de gros gros bugs. Mais il a viré tout le reste : la taille du monde, l'ambiance de malade et l'originalité de l'univers.

A chaque fois les moddeurs font leur possible, mais rencontrent toujours des limites infranchissables, différentes sur chaque opus.

Résultat, je rêve d'un remake de Daggerfall avec ses lieux aléatoires, la même ambiance, mais la stabilité et les combats (même moyens, c'est pas grave) d'Oblivion et de grandes quêtes à la Morrowind au milieu des quêtes aléatoires et basiques.  ::love:: 

En fait dans les jeux de Beth y'a toujours une grosse ambition ruinée par un ou deux aspects qui foutent tout en l'air, ou presque. En tout cas à chaque fois y'a un coup de génie. J'ai passé plusieurs dizaines d'heures sur chacun de leurs jeux (morrowind plusieurs centaines d'heures même) donc je ne dirait pas que c'est un mauvais studio.
Sauf qu'avec Fallout 3 je crois qu'ils sont réellement en train de devenir un mauvais studio qui se fout du monde, indépendamment de la comparaison avec les fallouts précédents.

----------


## MorK

> C'est ça le problème, les idées ne font que les effleurer, sans jamais les atteindre.


Si elles les efflauraient ils en aurait vaguement saisi quelques une. Quoi que oui, c'est le cas mais c'étaient des mauvaises comme le levelscaling.




> Que dire du fait de pouvoir être un grand champion de l'arène au niveau 1 avec une épée en plastique et une armure en papier mâché. Le fait de pouvoir être maître de la guilde des mages sans être mage
> est aussi quelque chose de très rigolo.


C'est un gros proleme chez Bethesda et probablement chez d'autres studios: ils veulent faire un jeux de rôle dans lequel on peut tout faire ::):  quelque soit le personnage ::|: .

C'est ainsi qu'on peut devenir archimage en jouant un orc ce qui est totalement débile.

Le jeu idéal refléterait la cohérence de la réalité, à savoir que si t'y connais rien dans un domaine tu ne pourras que faire de la merde voire aggraver la situation. Vous en connaissez vous des types qui savent tout faire? Qui sont capable de composer une symphonie, d'opérer à cœur ouvert, de réparer un moteur de tondeuse, qui est charismatique et hyper sportif? Non ça n'existe pas, dans la réalité on a tous des domaines où on est bons, d'autres où on est moyens et d'autres où on est incapable de faire quoi que ce soit.

Dans un RPG ça doit être pareil: tu joues un orc, ok! mais tu peux pas faire de magie du tout. Si tu joues un orc c'est pour broyer des cranes à main nue, pas pour jetter des boules de feu. Et si tu joues un mage tu peux jetter des boules de feu mais tu peux pas porter plus qu'une armure en cuir.
L'interret c'est que pour tout faire tu dois recommencer le jeux avec 12 personnages différents.

Mais bon, la tendance Kevin veut que le joueur puisse tout essayer en une seule partie alors on se retrouve avec des personnages bons partout ce qui revient à être bon nule part, mais juste moyen.




> A quoi sert de leveller dans ce jeu au fait ? Peut être à sauter partout pour faire monter ses compétences athlétiques. Pourquoi pas taper sur des arbres pour faire monter ses compétences martiales aussi pendant qu'on y est ? Ha on me souffle à l'oreille que... non rien.


Là aussi même tendance, je joueur doit être libre a fond donc il doit pouvoir tout faire dans n'importe quel ordre, même sauver le monde avec une épée en fer pettée. C'est ainsi qu'arrivé au niveau 46 tu as la joie de te faire attaquer par un minotaure en passant devant une petite ferme en face de la cité impériale: si ça c'est pas de l'immersion :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Dans un RPG ça doit être pareil: tu joues un orc, ok! mais tu peux pas faire de magie du tout.


Pourquoi ?

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Par ce que. 

Enfin, si dans le monde l'orc est représenté comme un abrutis bas du front et que la magie est une discipline faisant passer les équations des interactions fortes pour une base pour newb, bah, c'est pas crédible. Cohérence, tout ça.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Sauf que les Orcs de Tamriel ne sont pas particulièrement bas du front.

----------


## MorK

> Pourquoi ?


Je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste de l'héroic fantasy mais d'aprés ce que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent le principe de l'orc c'est d'être super fort et idiot. Et si la culture populaire veut que les orc fassent de la magie ben tu créé une autrre créature pour ton RPG. Parce que si les orc peuvent faire de la magie, pour équilibrer tu vas devoir faire des vieux magiciens avec un look de Gandalf qui peuvent se balader en armure lourde et chasser l'ours au fléau d'arme.

Et tu vas obtenir un jeu Bethesda! Si tu veux un jeu ou la création d'un personnage est un choix important t'es obligé de leur donner un aventage et un handicap, et ne pas faire semblant. Dans le cas des orcs: ils sont super fort et peuvent te décapiter en te donnant une baffe mais ils sont cons comme des bites.

Bon bien sur je peux me planter sur les orcs. J'aime pas l'HF donc je suis pas le mieux rensegné mais je ne pense pas que les orcs alument leur feu de camp en faisant sortir du feu de leurs doigts et qu'ils fassent des concours de potions dans une université qu'ils ont batie dans ce but.




> Sauf que les Orcs de Tamriel ne sont pas particulièrement bas du front.


C'est exactement ce que je leur reproche. Les orcs de Tamriel ce sont des humains verts avec les chicos qui sortent de la bouche.

----------


## chenoir

Ce sont juste des gros bourrins pas futés à la Zarrakai.

Ou en tous cas ils le devraient. Parce que des orques intelligents, c'est un peu comme... Euh... Des elfes avec du poil au bras. C'est une maladie génétique, pas une généralité.

ET en plus je vois qu'on a droit à un enième clone de Rabot. Mais drôle, c'est déja ca.

P.S.: En fait, dans l'univers  des Elders Scrolls, il n'y a absolument aucune différence entre toutes les races hormis des différences esthétiques, je me trompe?

----------


## Angelina

C'est d'autant plus incohérent, qu'on se tape une phase de création de personnage bien lourdingue, où l'on nous fait croire que le moindre choix sera déterminant...



Et puis en fait non.  ::(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> P.S.: En fait, dans l'univers  des Elders Scrolls, il n'y a absolument aucune différence entre toutes les races hormis des différences esthétiques, je me trompe?


En terme de gameplay, il y a des différences mineures. Certaines races ont plus de facilités avec la magie, ou avec les armes, mais rien de bloquant.

Les plus grosses différences sont en terme de background : les orques, par exemple, ont longtemps été considéré à tort comme des cousins des trolls et des gobelins, à cause de leur apparence, et étaient donc chassés à vue par les humains. Leur intégration dans l'empire est récente et incomplète: ils sont toujours considérés comme de grosses brutes sans cervelles, alors que s'ils sont effectivement un peu plus costauds et que la culture d'Orsinium encourage plutôt les valeurs guerrières que les valeurs spirituelles (ce qui fait que les orcs constituent bien la moitié des forces de la Légion impériale), ils ne sont pas particulièrement ineptes en matière de magie ou d'art.

Pour en revenir à ton argumentaire, MorK : Mis à part le point de l'espèce (pour moi naître orque fait qu'on a moins de facilités avec la magie, pas qu'on est totalement incapable de l'utiliser), je suis gobalement d'accord avec toi. 

Je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner dans Fallout 3, mais il me semble avoir vu passer une annonce de Todd Howard ou d'Emil jesaispluquoi comme quoi une partie de Fallout 3 impliquerait d'avoir à faire des choix et qu'il ne serait pas possible de tout faire avec le même personnage... À voir.

----------


## helldraco

> En terme de gameplay, il y a des différences mineures. Certaines races ont plus de facilités avec la magie, ou avec les armes, mais rien de bloquant.


Heu ... perso je joue toujours avec les lézards, insensible aux maladies et peuvent respirer sous l'eau, ça change la donne niveau exploration sauvage (enfin pour morrowind surtout).

Sur daggerfall, il y'avait la barette de malus qui était trop bien pensée (du genre "perso maudit gagne plus d'exp", c'était assez fendard de ne pas pouvoir rentrer dans un lieu saint alors qu'on devait se "curer" du vampirisme.  :^_^:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> En terme de gameplay, il y a des différences mineures. Certaines races ont plus de facilités avec la magie, ou avec les armes, mais rien de bloquant.


Genre les Bretons adorent les boots of blinding speed, enfin, pour eux, les boots of somewhat dimming speed...  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

Y aurait moyen de piner ce topic quelque part pour pas qu'il passe en page 2? Je suis sur qu'on peut encore en dire beaucoup.

----------


## Angelina

::lol::  Wéé! Et on battra le record des +1000 posts en moin d'une semaine!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Y aurait moyen de piner ce topic quelque part pour pas qu'il passe en page 2? Je suis sur qu'on peut encore en dire beaucoup.


sinon tu fais comme moi, tu poses un abonnement  ::):  (outils de la discussion - s'abonner à cette discussion). Après il te suffit d'aller dans ton tableau de bord pour voir s'il y a de nouveaux messages.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Vous pourriez aussi continuer à papoter sur le topic de la partie jeux vidéo?

@Chenoir: Je ne pine pas n'importe qui et n'importe quoi, surement pas en présence de 20 invités.

----------


## chenoir

::cry:: 

Bon, je vais noyer mon chagrin dans l'alcool et les filles faciles alors.

----------


## Alphonse Baudet

@Pluton
Je rejoins globalement ta description du rpg idéal sauf pour la génération de lieux alétoires. Parce que ca a tendance à créer des lieux qui se ressemblent tous et souvent incohérents. Genre dans un dongeon, tu te retrouve avec tous les mobs massés au même endroit et le reste, des couloirs vides. Ca limitte aussi vachement les possibilités de surprises scénaristiques et de variété artistique. Par contre je peux trouver ça approprié pour un Hack&slash comme ca été fait pour Diablo. Pour un rpg solo, je reste sceptique.
Reste que le jour ou ils arriveront à nous pondre un terrain de jeu de 15 millions de km² générés aléatoirement avec des quêtes interessantes, des PNJ evolués, des lieux variés, c'est clair que je me jette dessus comme la misère sur le monde.

@Mork
C'est vrai que y'a peu de restrictions dans les possibilités des personnages chez Bethesda. En thérorie ca me dérange pas, vu que je suis pas du genre à recommencer 50x les jeux.
Mais ca me semble normal de le faire un minimum et intelligemment pour différencier un minimum les classes. C'est pour ça qu'on se retrouve avec les lieux communs du JDR, genre le mage qui peut pas porter d'armure ou l'orc qui "moi voie, moi tue". Autant pour l'orc, ca passe à peu près. Après tout, ils sont pas reputés pour être des lumières.
Pour le mage par contre, sérieusement, le cliché du mago rat de bibliothèque, qui fait forcemment pas plus de 50kg tout mouillé, qui est incapable d'incanter si il porte autre chose qu'une robe et des bas-résille...ca m'énerve un peu. 

Petite histoire d'un mage pas comme les autres :

Hé oui qu'on se le dise, un mage pourrait très bien hériter de la constitution solide de ses parents : des honnêtes fermiers de campagne solides comme le roc. Très jeune, il se découvre, outre une solide charpente hérité du dur labeur à la ferme, des talents innés dans le domaine de la magie, qu'il découvre un jour par hasard en jouant avec son zizi. Ses parents, sans le sou, réunissent à la sueur de leur front un maigre pécule pour l'envoyer dans une guilde de mage, afin qu'il étudie les arcanes de la magie, et devienne la fierté de la famille.
Bon, qu'est-ce qui l'empêche de porter une armure de plate ce brave homme ? Ca le gêne pour incanter ? Qu'à cela ne tienne, il aura qu'à faire quelques pompes en rentrant de la bibliothèque, prendre 1h pour échanger quelques passes d'armes et faire des haltères avec dans chaque main, un volume de 1000 page de "La magie pour les nuls". Et voilà, vous avez devant vos yeux ébahis, le parfait spécimen du mage guerrier. :^_^: 

Hé puis de toute façon, le mage il s'en fout d'être en armure ou pas, il a son armure de mage et son armure de mana na ! :;):

----------


## MorK

> Pour le mage par contre, sérieusement, le cliché du mago rat de bibliothèque, qui fait forcemment pas plus de 50kg tout mouillé, qui est incapable d'incanter si il porte autre chose qu'une robe et des bas-résille...ca m'énerve un peu. 
> 
> Petite histoire d'un mage pas comme les autres :
> 
> Hé oui qu'on se le dise, un mage pourrait très bien hériter de la constitution solide de ses parents : des honnêtes fermiers de campagne solides comme le roc. Très jeune, il se découvre, outre une solide charpente hérité du dur labeur à la ferme, des talents innés dans le domaine de la magie, qu'il découvre un jour par hasard en jouant avec son zizi. Ses parents, sans le sou, réunissent à la sueur de leur front un maigre pécule pour l'envoyer dans une guilde de mage, afin qu'il étudie les arcanes de la magie, et devienne la fierté de la famille.
> Bon, qu'est-ce qui l'empêche de porter une armure de plate ce brave homme ? Ca le gêne pour incanter ? Qu'à cela ne tienne, il aura qu'à faire quelques pompes en rentrant de la bibliothèque, prendre 1h pour échanger quelques passes d'armes et faire des haltères avec dans chaque main, un volume de 1000 page de "La magie pour les nuls". Et voilà, vous avez devant vos yeux ébahis, le parfait spécimen du mage guerrier.
> 
> Hé puis de toute façon, le mage il s'en fout d'être en armure ou pas, il a son armure de mage et son armure de mana na !


C'est bien beau ton histoire mais ton personnage ne serait plus très intéressant à jouer car il serait trop fort. C'est sur qu'il peut exister, c'est cohérent mais il cumule les coups de chances: tant que t'y es t'as qu'à dire qu'il est né avec un visage d'Apolon, qu'il mesure 2m10, 120kg de muscles et 160 de QI mais où est le défi? L'interret du jeu c'est de mener à bien tes quêtes en composant avec les avantages et les handicaps de ton personnage qui est à peine mieux que la moyenne des PNJs.

Par contre si tu y tiens tu peux créer ton personnage hybride, en lui mettant beaucoup de force mais tu devras lui enlever de la magie, et si tu tiens à ce qu'il sache se servir d'une épée tu devras lui enlever des points en alchimie. Faut que ça reste équibibré sinon ton perso c'est superman et là autant jouer avec les cheats.




> Je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner dans Fallout 3, mais il me semble avoir vu passer une annonce de Todd Howard ou d'Emil jesaispluquoi comme quoi une partie de Fallout 3 impliquerait d'avoir à faire des choix et qu'il ne serait pas possible de tout faire avec le même personnage... À voir.


Ouai mais les connaissant ça dois s'appliquer à quelques quêtes. C'est pas le genre de Beth de pondre un jeu dans lequel quelque soit ton personnage, 30% des missions données sont irréalisables à cause des inaptitude de celui ci.

Mais bon, ils ont peut être corrigé le tir depuis Oblivion et sa possibilité d'être le maitre de toutes les guildes à la fois.

----------


## _Uriel_

> Mais bon, ils ont peut être corrigé le tir depuis Oblivion et sa possibilité d'être le maitre de toutes les guildes à la fois.


 ::XD:: 

Deux secondes, ne bouge pas, j'imprime et j'encadre comme meilleure blague de l'année.

----------


## Alphonse Baudet

> C'est bien beau ton histoire mais ton personnage ne serait plus très intéressant à jouer car il serait trop fort. C'est sur qu'il peut exister, c'est cohérent mais il cumule les coups de chances: tant que t'y es t'as qu'à dire qu'il est né avec un visage d'Apolon, qu'il mesure 2m10, 120kg de muscles et 160 de QI mais où est le défi? L'interret du jeu c'est de mener à bien tes quêtes en composant avec les avantages et les handicaps de ton personnage qui est à peine mieux que la moyenne des PNJs.
> 
> Par contre si tu y tiens tu peux créer ton personnage hybride, en lui mettant beaucoup de force mais tu devras lui enlever de la magie, et si tu tiens à ce qu'il sache se servir d'une épée tu devras lui enlever des points en alchimie. Faut que ça reste équibibré sinon ton perso c'est superman et là autant jouer avec les cheats.


La petite histoire c'est juste pour la déconne. En fait, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi. Ca montre juste qu'en matière de jeu, rien ne sert de s'attacher à ce qu'on considère être réaliste ou pas. L'important est que ca soit cohérent et equilibré dans le jeu.

Dans le cas de ce mage guerrier hypothétique, il aurait sans doute, dans une logique de jeu vidéo, du dépenser beaucoup de point d'expérience dans le domaine de la force au détriment d'autres caractériques, pour porter une armure. Au final ca en revient au multiclassage et il se retrouve moyen dans disons 2 disciplines plutôt que fort dans une seule. Sinon comme tu dis, on se retrouve avec un gros bill, et c'est pas le but.

Dans le même principe c'est comme le choix de limitter le poids de l'inventaire ou pas. Dans un jeu comme Stalker, c'est clairement bien foutu la limitte de poids, car ca oblige à faire des choix lorsqu'on s'aventure dans des zones inconnues. C'est toujours tendu niveau munition et bandage et c'est génial pour le sentiment d'immersion.
Dans d'autres jeux à l'inverse, on se demande à quoi sert une limitte de poids, quand la seule incidence sur le gameplay est de faire des aller-retours incessants pour revendre. Dans Gothic 3 pas de limitte de poids et ca me dérangeait pas, car c'était pas une donnée importante de jouabilité dans ce jeu. Dans The Witcher c'était encore autre chose. Inventaire limitté mais coffre de banque pratiquement infini. Tant que ca colle dans le jeu, l'affront au réalisme est somme toute anecdotique. La preuve, paraît même que dans la réalité, les orcs, les mages tout ça, ben ça n'existe pas. Personnellement j'en crois pas un mot. Je sais qu'ils existent. ::mellow:: 

Enfin, tout ça ne nous dit pas à quoi va ressembler Fallout 3. *peur inside*

----------


## Ash_Crow

> La preuve, paraît même que dans la réalité, les orcs, les mages tout ça, ben ça n'existe pas.


Et dans la réalité, y'a pas besoin d'être spécialement costaud pour porter une armure de plate  :^_^: 


Sinon, dans _Fallout_ (1&2), un joueur normal pouvait quand même emporter une quantité assez impressionnante de matos de guerre sur lui. Genre une paire d'armures, quelques pistolets, des fusils, une gatling, les munitions associées et tout ça sans parler de la quantité faramineuse de barda divers. Ca n'a jamais été un jeu à la STALKER où on soupèse avec soin chaque objet qu'on va emporter avec soi.

----------


## L'invité

dans fallout 1 en stockant mes objet par le troc chez mes alliés, j'arrivais a transporter un poids illimité même. (par contre si tu utilise le vol pour stocker ca marche pas)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain ça manque de Crusader quand même...

Emile c'est un vendu, il est pas foutu de voir les qualités du jeu tellement il fait une fixation sur des détails de gameplay genre les combats ou l'impossibilité de sauter par les fenêtres. Franchement tu rentres souvent chez toi par le fenêtre le Zoulou ?
Pis les combats on s'en fout, si faut commencer à réfléchire autant jouer aux échecs. C'est quand même plus marrant d'exploser un corps avec un coup de baton dans la jambe!! T'y connais rien à ce qui est fun d'abord, et les zombies c'est caca.


Je commence à bien sentir le personnage là  ::):

----------


## L'invité

> Tain ça manque de Crusader quand même...
> 
> Emile c'est un vendu, il est pas foutu de voir les qualités du jeu tellement il fait une fixation sur des détails de gameplay genre les combats ou l'impossibilité de sauter par les fenêtres. Franchement tu rentres souvent chez toi par le fenêtre le Zoulou ?
> Pis les combats on s'en fout, si faut commencer à réfléchire autant jouer aux échecs. C'est quand même plus marrant d'exploser un corps avec *un coup de baton dans la jambe*!! T'y connais rien à ce qui est fun d'abord, et les zombies c'est caca.
> 
> 
> Je commence à bien sentir le personnage là


Raté, on peu pas viser au corps à corps.  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bah, le VATS fonctionne très bien avec la batte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Donc on peut en théorie, appliquer un coup de batte nucléaire sur une jambe , ce qui fera fort logiquement volé les deux bras dans un feu d'artifice sanguinolent.
J'aime déjà ce jeu.

----------


## L'invité

Pourtant j'ai lu qu'on ne pouvait pas viser au corps à corps avec le vats (et sur plusieurs preview)...  ::blink:: 
On m'aurait mentit alors?  ::o: 



Ou peut-être que je dois faire changer mes lunettes...

----------


## Seboss

Après deux jours passés à patauger dans les miasmes des forums de Bethesda, je peux l'affirmer bien haut: Zoulou, ton karma est mort.
Je suis pas sûr qu'il soit possible de répondre à ce genre de question mais je pose quand même : avez-vous eu le moindre feedback de Bethesda suite à cette Q&A qui déchaîne les passions ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> avez-vous eu le moindre feedback de Bethesda suite à cette Q&A qui déchaîne les passions ?


Non, rien nada, même pas un panier garni pour mon départ en vacances. :déçu:

----------


## Angel Eyes Sentenza

Ils préparent peut-être leur cartons d'invits pour TES5 ou Fallout 4, façon enveloppes contaminées au bacille du charbon.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bein, ils vont pas bouder non plus.

Le business c'est le business, c'est pas parce que Zoulou a fait une preview très critique de F3 que la rédac ne sera pas invitée aux prochaines présentations  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Puis bon c'est pas comme si CPC était un mag connu et réputé, faut pas éxagerer  ::): 
En plus Zoulou c'est un stagiaire, et on sait bien qu'ils ne branlent rien au taffe ces péquenauds.

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'empêche, je dois faire un _mea culpa_, et je pense ne pas être le seul : je ne pensais pas qu'une bombe pareille viendrait de Zoulou. On m'aurait dit Ackboo, Gringo, Boulon, j'aurais été modérément surpris. 

Là, je suis positivement sur le cul.

Respect.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Là, je suis positivement sur le cul.


Ah ? Toi aussi t'es assis sur une chaise ?

----------


## Seboss

Je vais être taquin mais je soupçonne que si la preview venait d'Ackboo, il nous aurait annoncé la seconde venue du Messie  ::siffle:: 

9/10 à Oblivion, non mais...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Troll spotted.

----------


## BSRobin

> Notons que l'idée de faire des models de fenêtre et des fenêtres chargements n'a jamais effleuré bethesda....


Ca n'a rien à voir avec une modélisation des fenêtres, faut pas raconter n'importe quoi non plus.
Le problème de fond, c'est une limitation de leur moteur graphique, qui étaient déjà présentes dans les précédents jeux qui utilisaient soit la même version (Oblivion) soit la génération précédente du moteur (Morrowind).

Les intérieurs sont des "cellules" différentes de la map, elles ne sont chargées qu'à la demande (lorsque tu franchis une porte).
Ces points de chargement, ca peut etre une porte, une fenêtre, une trappe sur le toit (vu de nombreuses fois dans Morrowind), mais ce seront toutes des points de transition "opaques", binaires.
Avant, tu es dehors, après, tu es dedans.

Aucun moyen d'avoir une fenêtre sans volet qui te permettraient de jetter un coup d'oeil furtif dans une pièce et décider d'y rentrer.
Aucun moyen d'avoir un pan de mur écroulé et de pouvoir t'y faufiler.
SAUF ... si la zone intérieure n'est pas modélisée comme une cellule "à part" et fait partie intégrante de la zone courante, et est donc déjà chargée.

Faut voir le côté pratique pour Bethesda : ca permet beaucoup plus facilement de construire séparément les intérieurs et les extérieurs et ensuite de venir "brancher" les maps intérieures où bon leur semble.
C'est un choix technique dans le cadre des environnements ouverts sans gros chargements de zone.

Effectivement, dans le cadre d'un univers post-apo où on imagine que les batiments sont fissurés et eventrés, au mieux rafistolés avec des bouts de bois et des morceaux de tôle troués, ca craint un peu du boudin de n'avoir que des batiments "blockhaus"




> Pourtant j'ai lu qu'on ne pouvait pas viser au corps à corps avec le vats (et sur plusieurs preview)... 
> On m'aurait mentit alors? 
> Ou peut-être que je dois faire changer mes lunettes...


Non, non, tu as bien lu. Pas de VATS en càc.




> Bah, le VATS fonctionne très bien avec la batte.


Ah... alors c'est bizarre, c'est ptet uniquement avec les pieds/poings qu'on peut pas ? C'est bizarre, j'avais aussi lu à de nombreuses reprises que le VATS serait pas dispo en càc ..

----------


## Snakeshit

Justmeent, je parlais d'un modèle de fenêtre, certes opaque mais qu'on pouvait emprunter pour rentrer....

Et dans Vampire Bloodlines y a des endrotis où tu rentre dans des fissures dans le mur et t'as un chargement...

Et puis Oblivion, un monde en full streaming sauf les villes (bien qu'un mod les ouvre aussi....)!

----------


## BSRobin

> Justmeent, je parlais d'un modèle de fenêtre, certes opaque mais qu'on pouvait emprunter pour rentrer....
> 
> Et dans Vampire Bloodlines y a des endrotis où tu rentre dans des fissures dans le mur et t'as un chargement...
> 
> Et puis Oblivion, un monde en full streaming sauf les villes (bien qu'un mod les ouvre aussi....)!


Bah perso pour moi, que ca soit une porte opaque ou une fenêtre opaque, c'est le même truc pourri : aucun moyen de faire le tour d'un batiment pour scruter en douce ce qui t'attend histoire de pas débarquer dans les bras d'un supermutant.
Pour une base militaire ou un bunker, ca se conçoit. En extérieur dans des ruines ...

----------


## L'invité

> Non, non, tu as bien lu. Pas de VATS en càc.
> 
> 
> Ah... alors c'est bizarre, c'est ptet uniquement avec les pieds/poings qu'on peut pas ? C'est bizarre, j'avais aussi lu à de nombreuses reprises que le VATS serait pas dispo en càc ..


Toi aussi tu es tout intrigué?  ::o: 
Ouai ca doit être que pieds ou poings alors... A moins que ca soit une fausse info relayé un peu partout cette histoire du on peu pas viser au corps a corps avec le VATS...

----------


## Seboss

> Troll spotted.


Roo, Troll.. tout de suite.
Nan je dis juste que dans le test d'Oblivion, ackboo minimise pas mal de problèmes qu'il juge mineurs et qu'on retrouve dans Fallout 3.
En toute logique, vue la similarité des deux titres, y'a pas de raison que Fallout 3 ne prenne pas la même note. A moins que Oblivion ne soit plus aussi parfait qu'il y paraissait l'année dernière...

(un constat très courant dans les previews de Fallout 3, ex: http://www.rpgcodex.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=25292)

----------


## Guest

C'est pas les mêmes attentes, aussi.

----------


## Angelina

J'ai la flemme de lire... (dimanche larving)

Tu peux résumer stp?

----------


## Guest

> J'ai la flemme de lire... (dimanche larving)
> 
> Tu peux résumer stp?


Il dit la même chose que Seboss, mais en anglais. (Bon j'ai lu que le premier post).

----------


## Angelina

::o:  Quoi? que Ackboo ait trop gentiment fermé les yeux sur les défaults d'oblivion? In english?


Et en plus il mettera forcément 9/10 a falloute3?!?

----------


## Seboss

> Quoi? que Ackboo ait trop gentiment fermé les yeux sur les défaults d'oblivion? In english?


Hmm non, un test reste subjectif et je pense que la plupart des joueurs sont d'accord avec le test d'ackboo et estiment que le 9/10 est bien mérité.
Non, le problème est que les journalistes qui ont trouvé Oblivion si parfait le trouve soudainement très cacaboudin comparé à Fallout 3, et mettent en exergue les défauts d'Oblivion (mystérieusement absents de leur test de l'époque).
Je sais que les attentes ne sont pas les mêmes et qu'il est naturel de se montrer plus exigeant avec une "suite" (entraînant une sévèrité accrue sur le titre de réference, ici Oblivion), mais ça fleure quand même bon l'hypocrisie.

EDIT: je ne parle pas spécifiquement d'ackboo hein, il ne s'est d'ailleurs jamais exprimé sur FO3 à ma connaissance. Enfin voilà, faut quand même prendre les critiques dithyrambiques de ce genre de jeu avec des pincettes. A froid, Oblivion n'est tout de même plus aussi sexy que les tests le laissaient entendre, et ce n'est qu'un an plus tard que les journalistes l'admettent. Dommage.

----------


## Angelina

Ah ça oui, c'est même précisément pour cette raison que j'ai arreté de lire mad movies: les 6 mois d'avant la sortie d'un film, alors que personne ne l'a vu, ils t'expliquent que c'est le nouveau messie...

Et le mois dès après la sortie, les mêmes journalistes le descendent en te démontrant par a+b comment c'est de la merde... (ou plus géneralement à la sortie de la séquelle)

On a pas vaguement l'impression qu'ils nous prennent pour des cons.  ::(:

----------


## MorK

> Les intérieurs sont des "cellules" différentes de la map, elles ne sont chargées qu'à la demande (lorsque tu franchis une porte).
> Ces points de chargement, ca peut etre une porte, une fenêtre, une trappe sur le toit (vu de nombreuses fois dans Morrowind), mais ce seront toutes des points de transition "opaques", binaires.
> Avant, tu es dehors, après, tu es dedans.
> 
> Aucun moyen d'avoir une fenêtre sans volet qui te permettraient de jetter un coup d'oeil furtif dans une pièce et décider d'y rentrer.
> Aucun moyen d'avoir un pan de mur écroulé et de pouvoir t'y faufiler.
> SAUF ... si la zone intérieure n'est pas modélisée comme une cellule "à part" et fait partie intégrante de la zone courante, et est donc déjà chargée.


Merci mais on sait déjà tout ça (nous aussi on joue aux jeux vidéo) et ces contraintes que tu énonces ont été surmontée par tous les autres studios.

C'est pas compliqué et t'es même pas obligé de mettre de fenêtre opaques. Tout ce qu'il faut faire c'est modéliser un intérieur factice. C'est le vieux truc employé dans les jeux où il y a des zones de chargement comme des tunnels au fond desquels tu vois la prochaine map.

Mais je reconnais que c'est un travail colossal de faire ça, il faut faire un copier coller de morceaux de décors, réfléchir un peu pour éviter de placer un PNJ ou un objet interactif (du genre un décors cassable) dans la zone visible depuis l'exterieur. En plus ça t'enleve tout excuse justifiant que tes batiments n'aient qu'une seule porte opaque. Bref, que des trucs insurmontables pour Bethesda... ::|:

----------


## MorK

> Hmm non, un test reste subjectif et je pense que la plupart des joueurs sont d'accord avec le test d'ackboo et estiment que le 9/10 est bien mérité.
> Non, le problème est que les journalistes qui ont trouvé Oblivion si parfait le trouve soudainement très cacaboudin comparé à Fallout 3, et mettent en exergue les défauts d'Oblivion (mystérieusement absents de leur test de l'époque).


Le problème avec Oblivion c'est que tu ne peux pas juger de la qualité du titre avec un test durant lequel tu as joué un après midi. La phase découverte est très bien sur ce jeu: tu améliores ton personnage, tu découvre de nouvelles armes, de nouveaux pouvoirs, tu explore une ou deux grottes, vois de beaux paysages et te balade en ville. C'est plus tard que tu te rends compte que t'as fait le tour des équipements et que t'en a trouvé aucun qui soit original, que les grottes et donjons sont tous les mêmes et que le level scaling te fait rencontrer des bandits en armure de luxe dans les chemins et des minotaures dans les champs.

On ne peut pas trop reprocher aux journalistes d'avoir été impressionnés par la quantité offerte par le jeu, par contre ça aurait été bien de faire de nouveaux articles pour dire que le jeu est coupé à l'eau. C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui c'est impensable de faire un truc pareil mais vu la misere video ludique ça serait un grand bien de faire des doubles test: le test classique plus un second aprés avoir vraiment connu le jeu.

On pourai ainsi mettre fin aux jeux qui t'en mettent plein la vue la premiere heure et qui sont gonflé au vent sur le reste. Mais bon faut que des journaux couillus osent le faire.

----------


## Pluton

> On pourai ainsi mettre fin aux jeux qui t'en mettent plein la vue la premiere heure et qui sont gonflé au vent sur le reste. Mais bon faut que des journaux couillus osent le faire.


C'est pour ça qu'il est toujours bon de traîner sur des forums avisés... ::):

----------


## MorK

> C'est pour ça qu'il est toujours bon de traîner sur des forums avisés...


Oui mais malheureusement les joueurs ne trainent pas tous sur les forums avisés. Il y a des passionnés qui vont y aller pour discuter avec d'autres passionnés, mais le grand public se contente de lire le test de jeuxvideo.com.

Le problème ne se situe pas dans les forums underground mais dans les médias grand public car ce sont eux qui ont le pouvoir de souffler le chaud et le froid. Malheureusement ils se contentent de souffler le chaud: toujours des tests pour dire "ouai c'est super ça envoie du steack". Les seuls à se faire ridiculiser sur un test entier sont les studios minables comme Davilex.

Si les journalistes n'hésitaient pas à faire un gros titre pour dire que tel jeu est creux et sans saveur les studios arrêteraient de nous vendre de la merde de peur d'être humiliés sur place publique. C'est vrai que c'est triste d'en arriver à employer la carotte et le bâton mais c'est pas en continuant sur la voie actuelle qu'on aura des jeux de qualité.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Coup de gueule


 ::):  Toi ça t'a fait chier que Undead or Alive et Alien vs Predator : Requiem soient des gros navets.

----------


## Seboss

Dans le cas de CPC, Oblivion a été cité dans quasiment chaque numéro depuis sa sortie, a eu droit à un dossier mods et à un "on y joue encore" si je ne m'abuse. J'en conclue que la rédac reste plus ou moins sur sa position initiale. Si on se réfère au Q&R qui a démarré ce topic, le lectorat de CPC n'est plus vraiment dans ce cas là.

A propos des tests fait à la va vite, c'est vrai que c'est regrettable mais je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en être autrement aujourd'hui.
80% des chiffres de vente d'un jeu se font dans le 1e mois de sa parution. Les journalistes se livrent une course sans merci pour être les premiers à faire paraître un test et ceci donne souvent lieu à des exclusivités. Et qui dit exclusivité dit pression de l'éditeur.
Je ne parle même pas de la presse écrite comme CPC qui accuse en temps de retard certain par rapport au web.

En somme, si on ne veut pas avoir l'air ridicule en sortant un test 3 mois après tout le monde (ce qui est de toute façon trop tard pour mettre en garde le lecteur ou influencer les ventes), on est bien obligé de faire au plus vite.
Et dans le cas d'Oblivion qui en met plein les mirettes durant les qq premières heures, il est facile de passer à côté des défauts qui pourrissent le jeu à moyen terme.
C'est dommage, mais je ne vois pas un journal même comme CPC laisser filer des milliers de ventes en ne testant pas *le* jeu du moment.

Comme il l'a été dit, c'est au joueur de se montrer patient et prudent en attendant que le buzz retombe avant de passer à la caisse.
Ce sont malheureusement deux qualités que nous autres gamers ne possèdons pas  ::|:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Ce sont malheureusement deux qualités que nous autres gamers ne possèdons pas


Mais si, mais si. Ma première qualité est d'avoir un banquier. Ma seconde est d'être pauvre.

----------


## Pluton

> Mais si, mais si. Ma première qualité est d'avoir un banquier. Ma seconde est d'être pauvre.


Ouais, ou alors de savoir considérer qu'acheter un jeu longtemps après sa sortie, c'est le payer jusqu'à 5 fois moins cher, avoir les patchs déjà sortis, les retombées, éventuellement les mods, le temps de finir d'autres jeux. Ou comment jouer à 5 fois plus de jeux peinard...
Voilà voilà.
Sinon je trouve difficile d'affirmer qu'Oblivion est une grosse daube comme beaucoup le pensent ici. Ce n'est pas un grand JDR, mais c'est un jeu aux graphismes au top pour l'époque, même si la direction artistique avait pas mal régressé, et y'a moyen de s'amuser dessus quand même.
Genre faire un voleur roleplay, se taper juste la guilde des voleurs+la confrérie noire et Shivering Isles.
Pas un graaand jeu PC, pas sensé plaire à tous, mais de là à dire que c'est une daube...
*retourne sur daggerfall*

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais si, mais si. Ma première qualité est d'avoir un banquier. Ma seconde est d'être pauvre.


  dans mes bras compagnon d'infortune !

----------


## Seboss

> Pas un graaand jeu PC, pas sensé plaire à tous, mais de là à dire que c'est une daube...
> *retourne sur daggerfall*


Baaah j'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une daube, mais son status de Top Best RPG of The Universe est totalement usurpé à mon avis.
Je reconnais volontiers toutes ses qualités techniques, mais enfin en terme d'écriture, de monde, de scénario etc, les RPG d'il y a 15 ans l'enterrent totalement.
Disons que compte tenu des dernières productions en matière de RPG, Oblivion est le roi borgne au royaume des aveugles quoi.

----------


## Angelina

Oblivion, c'est comme une huitre qui promet d'être bien juteuse au premier abord, mais qui se révèle être toute rachitique, une fois qu'on l'a ouverte... On ne la jette pas pour autant, on la gobe vite fait et on passe à la suivante, en espèrant tomber sur une meilleure.


D'ailleur, sur ce, moi je retourne à Ultima 7.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oblivion, on y a joué pendant deux semaines avant kue booboo écrive son test. On a été la première rédac' française à l'avoir.

Et si on a apprécié à l'épokue (et aujourd'hui encore), c'est pour son "gigantisme", son ouverture et son sentiment de liberté.

Donc, non, on n'est pas du genre à sortir un test "à la va vite". Par contre, on n'a pas les même goûts kue vous. Ce kue j'apprécie dans une partie d'Oblivion, c'est d'inventer mon historie dans mon coin, d'explorer, de voler. C'est un gameplay spécifikue et satisfaisant, souvent hors des clous...

Après, ce genre de gameplay, avec des faiblesses certaines on est d'accord, n'a pas lieu d'être repris à l'identikue, plus de 2 ans après, dans un Fallout.

Mais arrêtez de théoriser sur une logikue kui lieraient la note d'oblivion et de fallout3. Ackboo ne le testera pas, c'est certain donc vous pouvez oublier la comparaison.

----------


## Angelina

Tu ne peux par exemple pas nier l'aspect plus que frustrant de la (non-)interaction avec les pnj.

Qualité primordiale pour un rpg, s'il en est.



Et le delire autour d'un hypothétique prochain 9/10 pour fallout 3, est purement de l'ordre de la boutade, je te rassure...

Du moin en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Seboss

Totalement. Je ne n'insinuais pas non plus qu'Oblivion avait été testé à la va-vite par CPC. Je ne remets pas non plus la note en cause. Les goûts, les couleurs, tout ça...

Maintenant, je ne compte plus les "tests" qui ne sont que des copier coller vaguement paraphrasé des _press release_ des éditeurs et qui laissent penser que le testeur n'a pas passé plus d'une paire d'heures sur le jeu.
Alors je sais que certains jeux ne nécessitent pas plus (Hulk), mais quand on voit comme certaines previews encensent Fallout 3 tout en piétinant totalement Oblivion alors que la même personne lui à collé la note maximale un an auparavant, ben, je me questionne quoi :P

Là encore, je ne parle pas spécifiquement de la preview de Zoulou hein.
Qu'est-ce que je fouterais sur le forum d'un zine de jeux vidéos si je ne croyais pas dans son intégrité journalistique ?

----------


## Alphonse Baudet

> Oblivion, c'est comme une huitre qui promet d'être bien juteuse au premier abord, mais qui se révèle être toute rachitique, une fois qu'on l'a ouverte... On ne la jette pas pour autant, on la gobe vite fait et on passe à la suivante, en espèrant tomber sur une meilleure.


 
C'est un peu l'effet que ca m'a fait. Sauf qu'en plus, j'aime pas les huitres. Je les ouvre que pour les perles (sans succès à ce jour ::|: )
Malgré tout, avec beaucoup de vinaigrette, ca passe tout seul. Pour Oblivion, malgré toutes mes tentatives d'assaisonnement (à coup de mods), il me reste toujours un arrière goût de marrée basse.
En esperant que Fallout 3 soit plus comme un moules-frites. ::wub::

----------


## Angelina

Poussons la métaphore ostréicole jusqu'au bout, le parralèlle est plus que parfait: 

Fallout3, ce sera surpuissant; un peu comme le "Fast-Huitre".

----------


## MorK

> Sinon je trouve difficile d'affirmer qu'Oblivion est une grosse daube comme beaucoup le pensent ici. Ce n'est pas un grand JDR, mais c'est un jeu aux graphismes au top pour l'époque, même si la direction artistique avait pas mal régressé, et y'a moyen de s'amuser dessus quand même.
> Genre faire un voleur roleplay, se taper juste la guilde des voleurs+la confrérie noire et Shivering Isles.
> Pas un graaand jeu PC, pas sensé plaire à tous, mais de là à dire que c'est une daube...
> *retourne sur daggerfall*


Oblivion c'est pas un mauvais jeu, son problème c'est qu'il est présenté comme étant un RPG alors qu'il ne l'est pas. C'est un bon jeu d'aventure avec une ferme inspiration de jeu de role, mais qui n'en a pas toutes les qualités.

C'est ce probleme de nom qui fait la mauvaise réputation de ce jeu, c'est un bon jeu tout genre confondu mais un trés mauvais jeu de role.
S'il y avait écrit "aventure" sur la boite je lui mettrais 16 sans probleme mais il y a écrit RPG, et si je le note comme un RPG j'ai du mal à lui donner la moyenne.

Autre chose, même si Oblivion reste dans l'ensemble un bon jeu, ce qui dérange c'est qu'il est la vision d'un jeu de role pour ses concepteurs. Ceux-ci l'ont lancé comme étant le RPG ultime de la mort qui tue alors que c'est le domaine dans lequel ce jeu est le plus mauvais. Résultat on a peur que le prochain RPG, Fo3, soit également à côté de la plaque.

Si Oblivion était sorti en tant que jeu d'aventure j' n'aurais pas trop peur pour Fo3, je me dirais qu'ils vont améliorer les bases de RPG présentent dans Oblivion, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Regardez Stalker, il est sorti en tant que FPS, personne ne se plaint que les personnages aient un charisme de merde ou qu'ils disent presque tous le même dialogue. Pourquoi? Parce que contrairement à Oblivion il ne fais pas de publicité mensongere et donc ne déçoit pas.

----------


## Stenkulator

Au fait, un site qui était donné dans le CPC164 a traduit l'article sur Fallout 3 en anglais visible à: http://www.nma-fallout.com/article.php?id=43893
(je me fais un petit revival fallout 2 en ce moment)

----------


## tenshu

Haha le traumatisme de Zoulou dans Fallout 2 =)

Je l'ai pas trouvé difficile a dézinguer ce roi des rats pourtant =)

----------


## Marduk

J’hésitais à intervenir afin de vous relater mon expérience Oblivion, mais après avoir vu la vidéo de la conférence de presse de Fallout 3 lors du Salon de jeux vidéo l’E3 je ne résiste pas à l’envie de vous faire partager MON point de vue. 
Je découvris Bethesda aux travers de Morrowind et de ses Add-Ons : Tribunal et BloodMoon et j’avais beaucoup aimé, aussi quand j’appris que la suite était en développement j’en fus très heureux.  De très long mois passèrent et le jour tant attendu arriva, à ce moment je me retrouvais devant un dilemme : Dois-je investir dans une nouvelle configuration de mon PC ou dans une console next-gen ? J’optais pour la deuxième solutions, pensant que je ne rencontrerais aucun Bugs étant donné que je jouerai sur console, c’est beau l’innocence… 
Alors voila j’achète ma Box et Oblivion et j’attaque mon aventure avec pour but d’explorer totalement le jeux, je passe au moins une heure dans l’écran de modélisation du personnage et me crée un avatar charismatique (Si, si c’est possible) et enfin je me lance dans l’aventure…
Ce fut une magistrale claque…
Ayant débuté ma passion pour les jeux de rôles a l’âge de douze ans avec les ‘Livres dont vous êtes le Heros’, ayant traîné mes guêtres sur Amstrad, sur Amiga et puis sur PC, après avoir vécu une montagne d’aventure vidéo ludique je n’avais jamais vu un jeu d’une telle ampleur, magnifique, et dont le GamePlay semblait profondément ouvert, alors j’ai pensé : 
‘Ça y est, ils ont réussi, ils ont crée LE rpg !’.
Puis, au bout de 200 heures de jeu (!), une fois l’émerveillement de début dépassé, on se rend bien compte que :
-L’univers du game est figé, vous ne subissez pas l’histoire car c’est vous qui déclenchez les événements.
 -Cela manque de vie, pas un oiseau dans le ciel, pas d’animation dans les villes, les tavernes, personne sur les routes hormis quelques bandits, on a l’impression que les personnages vous attendent plutôt que de vivre leurs propres vies.
-Les personnages ne sont pas charismatiques (Mannimarco…), l’animation est rigide.
-Les incohérences scénaristiques : devoir voler SON propre bâton de Magicien parce que l’on effectue les quêtes de la Guilde des Voleurs APRES celles de la Guilde des Mages.
-La pauvreté du scénario, vous disposez environs…d’une seule façon de terminer les quêtes.
-Le politiquement correct dégoulinant de Bethesda qui interfère avec l’immersion dans le jeu : impossible d’être un nécromancien, pas de quêtes vampiriques, pas de sexe, pas d’enfants. OH ! Ils se sont lâchés avec la Confrérie Noire !
Bref, j’attendais tout un tas de trucs…qui n’est jamais arrivé. Bon, malgré ma déception, l’aventure continue et puis le contenu téléchargeable arrive sur le Xbox Live, peut-être y trouverais-je les éléments qui manquent à mon jeu ? Je ne croyais pas à ce point.
Il m’est clair que certains DLC d’Oblivion sont des éléments enlevés du jeu, la controversée armure pour cheval était a l’origine la récompense d’une quête avant d’être coupée, emballée et vendue Online. Et cela s’applique à beaucoup de DLC : Le Planétaire, Le Bateau Pirate, L’antre du Vampire, etc…Alors qu’apportent ses Add-Ons au jeu ? Ben pas grand-chose puisqu’ils étaient à l’origine dans la monture originale d’Oblivion (ou prévu pour).Bon, je prends quand même la tour de magicien et l’antre du vampire (Putain y ont réussi a m’avoir !). Je choisis d’explorer un maximum de Donjons, de faire toutes les quêtes secondaires, ensuite je décide de fermer toutes les portes d’Oblivion pour faire durer le plaisir, et puis…et puis plus rien, qu’est ce qui se passe ? Les portes de ma maison sont bloquées, impossible de les ouvrir ou de les fermer, le feu qui crépitait dans l’âtre de la cheminée est figé, les sorts de magie tourbillonnent plus qu’aux ralentis autour de mon personnage !

----------


## Marduk

Au bout de 380 heures de jeu (!) je venais d’être frappé de plein fouet par le fameux Bug d’animation qui bloque toute progression dans l’aventure ! Mais au début je n’ai pas cru a un Bug…Je ne pouvais pas croire que Bethesda ait laissé passer un truc aussi énorme…Je pensais que, sûrement, ma sauvegarde était corrompue ! Je repris une ancienne partie (je suis un mec prévoyant) et recommence l’aventure environ une centaine d’heures avant le moment fatidique, en vain bien sur…
Voilà, Oblivion est Buggé, et pas qu’un peu, le choix d’acheter une console afin d’éviter les problèmes me sembla à ce moment-la moins judicieux, je ne savais pas encore à quel point…
J’envoie donc un Mail a Bethesda pour les prévenir de cette infamie et, en substance, ils me répondent : 
‘Oui, l’équipe de développement est au courant, nous sommes incapable de résoudre le problème a cause de sa nature (!), y’a pas de solution pour le moment’. 
Bigre ! Je décide donc de faire mes propres recherches et je découvre que, sur PC, un particulier (zBobG, Gloire a Lui) a résolu le problème…Quelle chance pour les possesseurs de  PC, en plus d’avoir des types qui réalisent des Mods extraordinaires qui rajoutent TOUT ce qui manque au jeu (et plus encore), ils ont ‘zBobG ‘ qui, a lui tout seul, est plus intelligent que toute l’équipe de Bethesda réunie. 
A ce jour le Bug d’animation (ABomb Bug) n’a toujours pas été patché sur Xbox et PS3. 
Le choix que j’avais fait d’acheter une console afin d’éviter les Bugs était tout simplement stupide.
Depuis j’ai fait mon deuil d’Oblivion et je me dis que j’ai eu de la chance de ne pas avoir eu le temps de dépenser mon argent dans les ‘gros’ DLC tels que ‘Knight of the Nine’ ou les ‘Shivering Isles’.
Quand j’ai appris que Bethesda allait développer la suite de Fallout avec le moteur d’Oblivion j’ai pris peur, le Bug d’animation sera-t-il toujours présent ? Bon c’est vrai que le jeu ne durera qu’une centaine d’heures et que la fin sera définitive et que de ce fait les Joueurs ne devraient pas rencontrer ce problème même s’il est encore présent dans le jeu, mais tout de même…Une fin définitive dans Fallout ? Cela va a l’encontre des deux premiers opus de la série même s’il est évident qu’a présent le jeu de Bethesda est aux antipodes de l’esprit Fallout.
Ce matin pour rire/pleurer j’ai décidé de me visionner la conférence de presse de Bethesda lors de la présentation de Fallout 3 au salon de l’E3, quelle misère…Il est bien loin le temps du désert toxique…
  Je n’ai pas pu m’empêcher, telle une Sorcière du Bene-Gesserit, de me dire ‘Nous y voilà…’ lorsque Todd Howard, l’air de rien, nous balance à la fin de la décevante présentation du jeu : 
-« Nous aimons le marché Xbox Live, il y aura du contenu téléchargeable… »
Tu m’étonnes, il est évident que ‘Faire du fric’ est la seule politique de Bethesda ! 
Politique honorable s’il elle est agrémentée d’une valeur simple comme RESPECTER ses Clients/Joueurs en leurs proposant un produit FINI et complètement FONCTIONNEL.
En tout cas, en ce qui concerne Fallout 3,  Bethesda n’aura pas mon argent.
Ah ! Si ROCKSTAR avait développé FALLOUT 3…

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu peux le faire toi-même, non ?

EDIT ça peut paraître agressif comme ça mais non hein.

----------


## ERISS

> _blah_


Intéressant. J'ai toujours eu une très vague envie d'une console. Là, merci, je suis absolument certain maintenant de ne pas faire la connerie d'en acheter une.
Quant aux éventuels bugs de Fallout 3, c'est normal qu'il y en aie au moins quelques uns. Par contre s'il y a un bug bloquant, ça serait normal aussi qu'il soit officiellement patché..
Donc en effet, soit Bethesda c'est des mauvais codeurs, soit (non exclusif) c'est des enflures. Ca s'annonce mal pour Fallout 3 en effet, et ça me rappelle ma deception des extensions de Morrowind, que Bethesda préférait faire plutôt que corriger les bugs (du coup, déçu de la 1ére ext. qui ne patchait pas vraiment Morrowind et rajoutait des bugs, j'avais pas acheté la seconde).
(Oblivion j'ai pas acheté ni jamais joué, au vu du bof général par rapport à Morro.)

----------


## Marduk

> (Oblivion j'ai pas acheté ni jamais joué, au vu du bof général par rapport à Morro.)


Oblivion c’est une Ferrari avec un moteur de 2cv qui va tomber en rade au bout de 100.000, 
c’est beau, c’est magnifique mais dès qu’il s’agit de tenir la distance c’est voué à l’échec…

----------


## Marduk

> Nan mais stop , y'a quoi d'inquiétant dans cette news.
> Arettez de faire vos hate boys sur les réponses qu'a mec qu'a joué sur une beta et qui partait déja avec déja des apprioris négatives sur le jeu.
> Attendez la sortie du jeu pour whinner, il a pas pu tester grand chose en une demi heure, et les réponses qu'ils donnent son evasives et peuvent très bien etre corrigés par un patch ou un mod


 
Je peux comprendre l’attitude et la révolte de Crusader (si il s’agit d’un Fan sincère et non d’un employé des bricoleurs du Maryland), j’ai ressenti moi aussi le potentiel énorme de leurs productions mais le problème c’est que Bethesda est indéfendable…On pourrait débattre pendant des heures sur la classification d’Oblivion (rpg ou aventure), sur le graphisme ou sur le scénario je suis d’accord, mais en ce qui concerne la programmation où la politique commerciale ben c’est des requins, tout simplement. 
Etre considéré uniquement comme un Client ne me dérange pas, tant que le produit vendu n’est pas défectueux.
Peut-être devrais je envoyer un Mail à Bethesda pour m’excuser d’avoir pris mon temps afin d’apprécier les graphismes de leur jeu ?

J’oubliais qu’il s’agissait d’un Topic Questions / Réponses, Alors ma question pour Emile Zoulou est la suivante :

-Est-ce que le bug d’animation présent dans Oblivion le sera également dans le moteur de Fallout 3 ?

J’imagine que tu n’as pas de réponses pour le moment mais voila peut-être une question à poser aux représentants de Bethesda Softworks lors de leurs prochaines tentatives de propagande, histoire de réchauffer l’ambiance et de repartir du bon pied…

----------

